# The Official Dota 2 Thread - TI3 Has Begun



## ZenGamr (Aug 3, 2011)

*More info on The International 3:*




*Get to know Dota 2 better  :*

[YOUTUBE]CxE-e5OrtHM[/YOUTUBE]

*Beginner's guide to using Anti-mage *

[YOUTUBE]LLOlGkipXyU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 4, 2011)

the teams


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 4, 2011)

biggest prize money for a dota tourny ever


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 4, 2011)

cant wait to see it


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm gonna play it because it's a Valve game, but only once they sell it out in a sale (or if it's free2play or something)


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 4, 2011)

the tourny is sponsored by Nvidia btw


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2011)

> This will probably be one of the biggest esports game ever. With a massive fan base across the world, this is going to be valve's big e-sports game.



It also has the worst community I've ever seen. Doesnt mean I dont have high expectations about the game though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 4, 2011)

mobas have bad communities because everything is about competition


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2011)

Nova said:


> mobas have bad communities because everything is about competition



Which is why I hope they bring game modes that are different. So much can be done with a bunch of heroes that have abilities and team up for a goal - a majority of the Warcraft 3 custom maps rely on this addictive, simple concept. 

I'm not expecting this for the release, but looking at L4D2 and TF2, Valve will likely add lots of stuff later on, and alternative game modes that provide distractions are a possibility. Think about hero sieges and such. And maybe the community can do something as well (source sdk anyone?)


----------



## Naruto (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, I've played a lot of games over the course of my life and the absolute worst online community prize definitely goes to DotA and most recently Heroes of Newerth. I've never been as thoroughly insulted elsewhere. It doesn't help that most of them are blockheads, so it's not like there's even a point to being civil or getting them to see reason. It's a cesspool of stupidity.

Amusingly enough, the features I want to see most (like a convenient way to ignore someone without having to type their ridiculous amalgamations of characters they like to call nicknames) are typically missing. Hell I'd be happy to see an option I can tick to block all forms of communication with my team.

And before you accuse me of sabotaging the game by blocking my team's ability to feed me crucial information, please understand I'm fine relying on my friends in skype and that for the most part, if I'm disabling chat altogether it's because said team is being less than productive in that department.


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 4, 2011)

Rios said:


> It also has the worst community I've ever seen. Doesnt mean I dont have high expectations about the game though.



Yeah, unfortunately, dota type games have the worst gaming communities around (HoN has the worst). But I believe valve will implement a system that will greatly reduce e-thugging and trolling.


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 4, 2011)

I want to be excited, but the LoL/HoN communities have put me off so much. I sincerely hope this won't be another "free" to play, microtransaction-based pile of shit like the others.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## kumabear (Aug 14, 2011)

game looks great


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Zaru (Aug 14, 2011)

Gotta say I really like the art direction.


----------



## Helix (Aug 14, 2011)

Never played a game like DotA/HoN/LoL, but I won't let a "terrible fanbase" stop me from trying it. 

And why is there a shop button there?


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 14, 2011)

Helix said:


> Never played a game like DotA/HoN/LoL, but I won't let a "terrible fanbase" stop me from trying it.
> 
> And why is there a shop button there?



...Because you get gold when you kill stuff which you buy items with so you can win the match?


----------



## Helix (Aug 14, 2011)

Like I said, I never played this game. Knowing Valve, it would be gold currency gained from micro-transactions. But, I don't like this _pay to win_ concept just by "killing stuff."


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Aug 14, 2011)

Helix said:


> Like I said, I never played this game. Knowing Valve, it would be gold currency gained from micro-transactions. But, I am not liking the fact that you have to _pay to win_, even if you aren't paying with real money.



 Its probably just a feature to allow you to buy your items ahead of time while walking back to base, which saves time

And its not pay to win...at least not the way you think it is. you do buy items via the shop but all the gold comes from killing creeps/the enemy/neutral monsters


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 14, 2011)

Helix said:


> Like I said, I never played this game. Knowing Valve, it would be gold currency gained from micro-transactions. But, I don't like this _pay to win_ concept just by "killing stuff."



It's a core gameplay mechanic from DotA. It's like resource gathering in RTSs only you get it from killing things and spend it on items instead of armies.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 14, 2011)

These items only last as long as the match, in case you thought they're permanent


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 14, 2011)

new screenshots were leaked. looks weird, kinda like diablo and league of legends combined


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 14, 2011)

Dammit you beat me to it. (By a lot though). 
Clean, simple, sexy. That's definitely what dota backed by Valve should look like.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 14, 2011)

I have been playing LoL a little over a year now. The community isn't that bad unless you happen to suck really bad especially if you are level 30. People expect you to learn from your mistakes from time to time. In general, it is very friendly compared to HoN.

HoN, I tried a couple of weeks ago. I just wanted to see how it compares to LoL. Let me tell you right off the bat that this community is atrocious. Example:
I logged in the very first time and in the chatroom I said, "hello". Immediately, someone replied, "shut up." "get out." >_>


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> I have been playing LoL a little over a year now. The community isn't that bad unless you happen to suck really bad especially if you are level 30. People expect you to learn from your mistakes from time to time. In general, it is very friendly compared to HoN.
> 
> HoN, I tried a couple of weeks ago. I just wanted to see how it compares to LoL. Let me tell you right off the bat that this community is atrocious. Example:
> I logged in the very first time and in the chatroom I said, "hello". Immediately, someone replied, "shut up." "get out." >_>



It seems the most atrocious MOBA players flock to HoN. I play SoTis currently (dota type game on Starcraft 2), and it's very friendly, with the occasional troll. I also hear LoL like you said is very friendly as well.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 14, 2011)

Honestly, I don't want anything to do with a community that handles leavers like medieval muslims handled apostates.

If I have to leave a game because I have to drive someone to the hospital, I'm a terrible, evil leaver and shall be banned from playing. Really now?


----------



## Helix (Aug 14, 2011)

It's funny more people talk about the community more than the game itself.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 14, 2011)

Since you can't play DotA without other people, obviously the attitude of other players can make or break your enjoyment of the game 

Sure you'll encounter a few assholes here and there in every online game, but if the majority of the players are like that...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 14, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Honestly, I don't want anything to do with a community that handles leavers like medieval muslims handled apostates.
> 
> If I have to leave a game because I have to drive someone to the hospital, I'm a terrible, evil leaver and shall be banned from playing. Really now?


problem is that there was a humongous leaver problem in the game, every game would have ragequit leavers. every game, rarely exceptions.

most of the time zaru, you can just be nice to ur teamates and then if u have to leave, tell them u have to do something important or something and wish them luck.

unless ur in ranked, then just dont leave.


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 14, 2011)

You eventually learn to just ignore the trolls. It's like you develop an auto-ignore ability when trolls appear. But I've never played HoN, so I haven't been exposed to that much radiation yet.

Also I don't mind leavers. AS LONG AS THEY SELL.


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 14, 2011)

New pictures of load screen and steam login screen added to OP.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't comment on HoN nor DOTA's but I know the official staffs from LoL are sometimes dicks. Some of the "promises" were scrapped and in general, it feels as if they don't listen to the fans which is one of the most important things you are supposed to do. You cater to the fans. LoL just doesn't sometimes. 

They are also VERY insecure of other games around them such as HoN and Dota2. HoN is a banned word in the forums. Can you believe that? Also, some guy posted on an "OFF TOPIC section" about Dota 2 and linked pictures to it. Guess what? The guy was banned without warning. 

Head over to the Dota 2 forums and you will see that they even have sections for LoL and HoN. Riot sometimes just pisses me off lol for some of the random and consistent bullshit they do.

Valve has always been a company with good customer service. They make awesome triple A games so there is no doubt that I will probably flock to Dota2 once it comes out. Although I will probably play LoL from time to time.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 14, 2011)

LoL listens to their community 100x more then hon or dota.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 14, 2011)

and after playing LoL so much, if a moba doesnt have a B option, where i can press B to go back instead of paying for an item an buy it again and again, its so fuckin annoying and i dont play that shit. i dont understand the point. just add a B option for quality of life improvement


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 15, 2011)

Goova said:


> LoL listens to their community 100x more then hon or dota.


This is not a good thing.


Goova said:


> and after playing LoL so much, if a moba doesnt have a B option, where i can press B to go back instead of paying for an item an buy it again and again, its so fuckin annoying and i dont play that shit. i dont understand the point. just add a B option for quality of life improvement



Why back when you can send potions your way?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 15, 2011)

Quelsatron said:


> This is not a good thing.
> 
> 
> Why back when you can send potions your way?



i know, riot pisses me off with how they deal with shit.

what?


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 15, 2011)

Goova said:


> what?



Take the courier, buy like 1 health potion and 2 mana potions and stay in lane and earn XP and gold. Or, if you have to back right now unless you want to get dived, then you gotta walk there. Incentives good ganking, you see, which is good for the health of the game.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2011)

Hon's better than LoL in my opinion. But the game itself becomes avoidable after realizing you will most likely get a team full of idiots. 
If you die once, you get flamed like no tomorrow.


----------



## Munken (Aug 15, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Hon's better than LoL in my opinion. But the game itself becomes avoidable after realizing you will most likely get a team full of idiots.
> If you die once, you get flamed like no tomorrow.



The community is the same in all these kind of games, dota 2 will defently not be an exception.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 15, 2011)

all gaming communties suck as ya know


----------



## Helix (Aug 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cSFPIwMEq4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 15, 2011)

Why does that face remind me of Kotick so much...... It's like they modelled it after him.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 15, 2011)

I think the internet just found itself a new trollface


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 15, 2011)

So this big nosed guy is responsible for making all my tier 3 items? Damnnn.


----------



## Helix (Aug 16, 2011)

Beta sign-up is live:


----------



## Rios (Aug 16, 2011)

The trailer was nothing special. I want to see the actual gameplay tomorrow(although I am sure it will be just a normal DotA with enhanced graphics and they will keep the new modes for the full release).


----------



## Rios (Aug 17, 2011)

It has started, folks. EHOME raping the first game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 17, 2011)

they have observer mode and pause function.

already better then LoL


----------



## Rios (Aug 17, 2011)

Stream dropped of course. Some things never change.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 17, 2011)

this is gay


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 17, 2011)

Feels odd watching this, after being so used to dota on war3 engine. Looks good.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 17, 2011)

Helix said:


> It's funny more people talk about the community more than the game itself.



That should tell you how bad the community is.


----------



## kumabear (Aug 17, 2011)

way to drop the fucking ball on the streams valve

jesus christ


----------



## AtomCy (Aug 17, 2011)

Doombringer looks awesome :33 Can't wait to uninstall Garena and all it's shitty components from my laptop.


Mineski vs. iG right now btw!


----------



## Alien (Aug 17, 2011)

First game was so shit i almost fell asleep. Second one i watched was a lot better though. 

Game looks really nice as well. The Source engine excels at all things 

But fix the damn technical problems please


----------



## Rios (Aug 17, 2011)

Last one was a bitchslap. Eastern Europe dominates the rest.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 17, 2011)

Might be at Gamescom on Saturday, I hope I can see the matches live somehow


----------



## Alien (Aug 17, 2011)

Can't believe i'm actually getting hyped for a multiplayer game. 

Damn you Gaben


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm absolutely obsessed with games that have high skill caps. I will most likely buy this, I love competition.


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Aug 17, 2011)

God i really hate it when the asian dota teams starting ricing...

Thank goodness the Europeans play more aggressively.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 18, 2011)

AlphabetSoup said:


> God i really hate it when the asian dota teams starting ricing...
> 
> Thank goodness the Europeans play more aggressively.



Were any other matches as bad as that first one with the 90 minute rice war?


----------



## Rios (Aug 18, 2011)

Europeans just make more mistakes is all. The fewer the mistakes made the longer the match is.


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 18, 2011)

Asians have a more turtlish style of play, spending most of the early game farming up for a good mid-late game push. Also remember, $1,000,000 on the line. That's a good enough reason to slow down and not make hasty decisions.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 18, 2011)

^Have you seen EHOME last ESWC? They dominated everyone.
Hope they do too in this tourny.

Also shit looks too much like HoN


----------



## Alien (Aug 18, 2011)

Newell: Dota 2 won't ship until 2012
PC by Wesley Yin-Poole
18/08/2011 @ 11:59

Fantasy strategy game Dota 2 won't ship until 2012, Valve boss Gabe Newell has revealed.

Valve plans to launch an invitation beta after the Gamescom tournament ends. After that a public beta will launch. “And then we'll probably start worrying about how we'll monetise it,” Newell told Eurogamer.

“We'll just go into progressively wider and wider distribution. I don't think it'll be shipped until next year.”

Dota 2 was penned for launch this year.

“But then,” Newell continued, “with a game like this, you just keep shipping. You add new heroes. You try out new game modes. You are constantly tweaking item and hero balance. It's very much an ongoing thing.”

Dota 2 is the sequel to Warcraft 3 mod Defense of the Ancients, and is being developed by the reclusive IceFrog, one of a number of of modders who helped make Dota what it is.

While Dota 2 will be distributed through Valve's own platform, Steam, the firm is yet to decide on a business model.

“We don't have a plan,” Newell said. “IceFrog has a bunch of testers he's worked with as long as he's been doing development. The first thing we've been working with is addressing their concerns. We've been through four or five different versions of the user interface, getting it to the point where we've addressed the feedback we've got from those guys.

“For us now, this tournament is a really good step. A bunch of the features we're building in the design of Dota 2 related to being able to put on a tournament like this. There's a bunch of stat stuff. There's a bunch of website development, support for simultaneous, four-language broadcasting.

“This was the next step.”

Dota 2 could end up going free-to-play, like Team Fortress 2. “We don't know. We don't have plans yet,” Newell said. “The problem isn't to figure out what your monetisation strategy is. If you have something with a super careful monetisation strategy and it sucks, it doesn't matter.

“The most important thing is to do something that resonates well with the existing Dota players and creates a vehicle for new players to join into the community. That's the hard problem. That's the interesting one to solve.”


----------



## Rios (Aug 18, 2011)

Typical businessman, talk much and say almost nothing.

DotA 2 will be delayed, we are still unsure how we will distribute it. The end.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 18, 2011)

As long as they make it as balanced as DotA


----------



## Rios (Aug 18, 2011)

Thats the easiest part, IF is with them and everything IF does is automatically considered balanced. The hardest part is getting as much profit as they can from the thing.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 18, 2011)

As long as they don't make you pay or grind for gameplay shit I'm happy


----------



## Rios (Aug 18, 2011)

Another epic game and another Chinese team advances. Imagine how much money these guys will bring in China.........damn


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 18, 2011)

Rooting for EHOME.


----------



## Rios (Aug 18, 2011)

GGnet so weak  . Kuroky idol.


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Aug 18, 2011)

IG and EHOME seem to be playing extremely well


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 18, 2011)

Rios said:


> GGnet so weak  . Kuroky idol.



Morphling never even left the lane

jesus christ


----------



## Rios (Aug 18, 2011)

Asian teams cleaning house today. Too bad, I wanted EHOME to beat MYM T_T


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 18, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> ^Have you seen EHOME last ESWC? They dominated everyone.
> Hope they do too in this tourny.
> 
> Also shit looks too much like HoN



Nah, I haven't payed attention to Dota tournaments in a long time. But yeah, I wouldn't be surprised at all if they take this tourney. That game they had against IG yesterday where the creeps ended the game was great to spectate.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 19, 2011)

ZenGamr said:


> Nah, I haven't payed attention to Dota tournaments in a long time. But yeah, I wouldn't be surprised at all if they take this tourney. That game they had against IG yesterday where the creeps ended the game was great to spectate.


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 20, 2011)

^Hah, that was pretty awesome. EHOME is so good . 

Btw, which hero model do you like the most? Worst?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 20, 2011)

Storm Spirit, that's all

Fucking ugly


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2011)

Storm Spirit is great. I like how differently they approached him and he still looks super stylish.

As for the one that doesnt appeal to me....that has to be the Earthshaker. Looks too much like a certain LoL hero with the thing on his back.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2011)

Lina now looks like Jean Grey.

What's with Pudge's Elvis hair.


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah, pudge with hair looks ridiculous. That thing is a living pile of corpses, and yet it has jet black hair that also seems to be jelled.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 20, 2011)

They're all pretty great TBH, but Lion and AA deserve a special mention

Storm is also great, I like how they turned him into a jolly fat mexican


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats to the winners! Also finally got to see Pudge in action!


----------



## Helix (Aug 21, 2011)

Heh, I didn't watch any of this, but I wanted Na'vi to win since I thought they had the best team name. Funny that they actually did win the grand prize.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't usually watch DotA which is why some of the fights with more than 6 heroes on the screen at once seemed like a clusterfuck to me, but the final was quite thrilling.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 21, 2011)

Great tourney. 

Personally, I ain't especially looking forward to DotA2. I mean, 5+ years of DotA before moving onto LoL... It just got old. LoL, with all it's flaws, is THE game for me now. I'll try DotA2, just for old time sake, but IMO, I won't be sticking around.

To bad about HoN though. They had a chance, but not only did they fail, but with the real successor to DotA coming out soon, what chance to they have left? :/


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 22, 2011)

VS looks awesome.
Also Na'Vi winning isn't really surprising since they're the team that fought EHOME(in ESWC) to a stand still. I can accept EHOME being the runner up


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 22, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> Great tourney.
> 
> Personally, I ain't especially looking forward to DotA2. I mean, 5+ years of DotA before moving onto LoL... It just got old. LoL, with all it's flaws, is THE game for me now. I'll try DotA2, just for old time sake, but IMO, I won't be sticking around.
> 
> To bad about HoN though. They had a chance, but not only did they fail, but with the real successor to DotA coming out soon, what chance to they have left? :/



Indeed, I enjoyed LoL alot more than HoN.


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2011)

Because LoL is not just a copy with new graphics and new features. They have their own ideas put in and the game is quite different from DotA. Honestly it deserves to live more than HoN does.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 22, 2011)

Doombriger in-game looks totally boss


----------



## Higawa (Aug 22, 2011)

I just watched the final Dota 2 looks really good cant wait to get my hands on it


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 22, 2011)

Na`Vi: one million baby


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)

From Warcraft III mod to Valve-developed sequel: Defense Of The Ancients is now standing on its own two feet. This new installment (simply "DOTA 2") made its public debut at Cologne's 2011 Gamescom with a huge tournment -- where historical DOTA teams that have been together for years competed for a $1.6 million prize. During the event, we asked project director Erik Johnson and Valve co-founder Gabe Newell a few questions about the game.

Valve -- explains Newell -- got into this project because several staff members were playing the original DOTA and got obsessed with it to the point that people such as Robin Walker (Team Fortress 2 guru), Adrian Finol (software developer), and Johnson actually formed a team and got into a league -- ending up badly stomped, he confesses. At some point, they decided to contact DOTA developer IceFrog under the pretense that they were game developers, but in fact it was just an excuse to send him fan mail.

It didn't take long before they started talking about how IceFrog wanted to evolve his game: By building a sequel that didn't have the constraints and limitations of continuing the development the way he had been (as a mod to an existing game). So Valve said: "Hey, we've got a great idea! Why don't you come here?"

"IceFrog was the catalyst; he's the main reason why we're making DOTA 2" -- says Johnson. "A lot of us are DOTA fans also from a game-design perspective, and at Valve we already have the original creator of DOTA, Eul." "So," continues Newell, "Adrian made sure that the Source engine could support this kind of game, and then more and more people got into the project." He notes, "It grew out of the same enthusiast fan-spirit that brought Rob Walker and John Cook to build the original Team Fortress out of their love for Quake."

Nothing was really "converted" from the previous version DOTA; this sequel has been built completely from scratch. Valve simply took all the work IceFrog had done in the original Warcraft III mod and and re-imagined it for the sequel. The game mechanics, heroes, and core gameplay are basically the same but, as Johnson emphasizes, the team is working hard on the art style -- after all, IceFrog never really had an art team.

Valve is also focusing on the experience outside of the product itself. Johnson explains their main objective is taking all of the rough edges that the original DOTA players had to deal with -- many of which were outside of the game -- and fixing them, providing the same experience but making it more easy to get into thanks to features such as spectator mode, matchmaking options allowing playing with friends, tutorials to learn the basics, bots to practice with and supportive UI for newcomers.

"Simplifying the game would have not been the right thing to do. DOTA has this perception of being very hardcore. It has millions of people ready to play a product with an annual marketing budget of zero. It's never been advertised. It's a product that propagates from player to player, from friend to friend," states Johnson. He continues, "IceFrog's been the sole builder of the project. The community has grown a lot during the time he's been working on it. DOTA 2 is a very long-term product for us, it's going to continue growing while new feature will be added."

"On top of that we're re-imagining the whole world." Newell clarifies that the approach will have more than a few things in common with TF2. As previewed in the DOTA2 trailer, Valve will release several videos similar to Team Fortress's "Meet the Team." "There are a lot of heroes in DOTA2 -- 105 so far, and we're gonna continue producing these videos. There's definitely something with this world," affirms Johnson.

When asked if he or the team had a favorite hero, Johnson replies, "It's funny, we talked about it, it's pretty hard, It's like asking someone to pick their favorite sports team. Everyone has different answers. In DOTA it's not about one hero. It's about all of them. We definitely have stories that we're going to tell in DOTA, there's even a comic that's gonna be released."

Characterization of the heroes already sounds promising. There's a huge amount of dialogue in the game and the team also added a system that allows characters to have specific dialogue, so for instance, if Crystal Maiden and Lina, who have a really natural adversarial relationship, are in opposite teams they will be bickering and saying things based on what they're doing. "We've been testing the game for quite a while and worked on characters' individuality," confirms Johnson.

"While building the game we have been working with about two or three hundred people -- including a lot of IceFrog's original testers from DOTA -- and we tried out many ideas and hero designs on them. We also added all these professional to make the game a hard place to play, but we like to bring new people in the game all the time, both DOTA experts and newbies. The tournament players, for instance, have been playing for about six weeks on a beta build. It's sort of fun and sort of terrifying to see how pro they are at the game."

Newell confirmed that DOTA 2 probably won't ship before 2012, and the business model is still being evaluated. The tournament -- known as The International -- was a critical step in the game development and tuning, and the next step, beta testing, is just starting. It's only natural to expect the game to follow his role model Team Fortress 2's steps, but no announcements in this regard will be made until the game is tuned some more, as result of the public beta test started right after the tournament ended. Valve Time, as they say.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2011)

Meet the team videos? The usual Valve comics? Context-based character sounds and comments?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 2, 2011)

yeah that would be awesome


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)

YES!

Valve gonna Valve 

rubsgabenstummy.jpeg

But the thing that stood out the most in that article for me is that the original creator of dota is working at Valve. That should shut up the people who were complaining that Valve doesn't have the right to use the DotA name.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2011)

I didn't know they had acquired Eul.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 2, 2011)

@Alien
You mean Eul or Icefrog? Both can apply to the "creator of DotA" title.
Eul designed the original, but then left it. Guinsoo made Allstars, Icefrog continued it and made it what it is today.
I didn't know Eul was in Valve; Guinsoo is in Riot; Icefrog has been (this is really funny) working on DotA, working for Valve on DotA 2 AND helping S2 with HoN. 

Anyways, great piece of news, sounds interesting.


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)

I meant Eul since it wasn't know previously that he was working for Valve.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 2, 2011)

yeah played eul's version of dota before.
eul and icefrog on valve = gg


----------



## Alien (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Sep 18, 2011)

The voices pek



Lich = TF2 heavy
Enigma = Duke Nukem
Lina = Cortana 

etc


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nAAp_WWKi_I#t=110s[/YOUTUBE]

NOT CREEPY AT ALL NOPE

edit: fuck how do you work these tags


also Zeus is BOMBASTIC


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]w6JXDiz0C-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Sep 20, 2011)

I just visited that cesspool called playdota.com. As expected there are threads where people literally beg for a beta key, offer money and bjs(assuming they are not trolling). Fun stuff.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

Not surprising, especially considering the Dota player base has some of the most unpleasant people of any game.


----------



## Alien (Sep 23, 2011)

> We’ve been a bit quiet lately. As always, we learn a lot whenever we put something out and get feedback from you all. Showing Dota 2 to the world at The International gave us a lot of feedback to chew through, and the many recent forum threads talking about the information leaking out of the beta has added to the pile. After a bunch of thinking, we’ve decided to change our plans a little.
> 
> Our original plan was to spend the next year or so in beta, adding new features and slowly growing the number of heroes until we reached a level of parity with Dota 1, at which point we’d release Dota 2 to the world. But the feedback we’re seeing everywhere is that people just want to play it, even though there’s still a ton of heroes yet to be implemented. We’ve also seen that the folks who are already in the beta are chomping at the bit to show everyone else some of the fun games they’ve had. So we decided our original plan was dumb.
> 
> ...







Valve <3


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2011)

This really shows valve's development process. They're not bound to publishers and release dates and all that jazz. They just experiment, do what they want and change it midway if it sounds better. All because Steam fills their wallets endlessly.


----------



## Alien (Sep 23, 2011)

Keeping Valve a private company is the best decision Gabe has ever made 

Also, looking around sites a bit and i see i'm not the only one that wants Valve to do a RTS game 

Or a Diablo clone


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 23, 2011)

shit, if they hadn't changed their mind it would have meant that the game would have been released fall 2012

I would have been devastated


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

Stuff like this is part of why Valve is my favorite developer.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey, u guys know where and how to get the key?
I need to make a stupid survey that doesn't work and spams my e-mail with stupid garbage mail.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 18, 2012)

riki is a whole lot of fun, this game kicks league's ass.


----------



## Rios (Feb 18, 2012)

How many heroes are out right now?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 18, 2012)

hmm, i don't know the exact number, i'd guess around 50+ maybe more around 60.


----------



## Quelsatron (Feb 18, 2012)

Rios said:


> How many heroes are out right now?



68/108

latest is obsidian destroyer


----------



## Rios (Feb 19, 2012)

They are taking their sweet time with this XD . I hope once it fully comes out it'll be nearly perfect.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 7, 2012)

If anyone wants to play with me let me know.


----------



## Rios (Apr 7, 2012)

Maaaan I've been having some pretty mean streaks with all those lightning themed heroes like Zeus and Razor. 

btw I am still pretty noobish, only 16 wins.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 9, 2012)

Over and over, team after team.

Sucking.

For the record, I'm not even trying to get kills there. I'm playing support, warding my ass off, buying the courier, gem of sight, the works.

Look at that fucking tinker.


----------



## Rios (Apr 15, 2012)

Just had a game where a Spectre was bitching about us ganking their jungle. He said thats not how the game is supposed to be played


----------



## Naruto (Apr 17, 2012)

Bahaha, that and people crying about backdoor cracks me up.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2012)

Was just notified that I got "selected" for the Beta, I guess I'll try it at least. (not a fan of the dota community but at least it's free)


----------



## Rios (Apr 18, 2012)

It aint that bad. You get the occasional dumbasses who keep calling you noob and idiot, when you carry and win the game with Void, if you screw up one ulti. Best course of action is to generally stay silent, call misses and ping for ganks.  Only talk when you are sure your team is competent.

But maaaaan when you are winning and the opponent team starts complaining about noob teammates, now that feels so good.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 18, 2012)

Rios said:


> It aint that bad.



lol.

Yes it is.


----------



## Rios (Apr 18, 2012)

Out of the 50 games I've played there was only one case of a guy who started killing himself on purpose because he got first blooded. Other than that yea, bitches and whiners aplenty, as long as you concentrate on your game and they somewhat contribute - its cool.


----------



## Rios (Apr 18, 2012)

There is also this little problem if you are European - its FULL of russians. So full they will start talking in their language and expect you to understand them. Its more annoying than random kids insulting.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm not fond of the russian racism in dota, and Europe's problem has more to do with the fact that we're inherent assholes for some reason. I don't understand why a shit ton of civilized countries is seemingly incapable of communicating without insulting each other.

Well, there is the language barrier thing...


----------



## Naruto (Apr 18, 2012)

Dear god this game brings out the worst in people. Jesus. Fucking. Christ. The methodical extent to which dota players will spend time acting like complete fuckwads instead of playing the game is mind boggling.

I don't know why I keep coming back to this. This game and the people in it are seriously bad for me. It is physically affecting me, the time I spend around these motherfuckers. Above all I just wish they would shut up. Just shut the fuck up. If nothing but vitriol is about to be spewed out of your proverbial mouth, why carry on at all? And incessantly at that.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2012)

So for my first game I decided to play against bots. My teammates were helpful since they were probably noobs or non-serious like me.

But oh lord, those fucking bots. Denying every single creepkill when they can, ambushing players out of nowhere, grouping up for murderstomps... and of course every single AI hero had a stun spell and could almost one-shot me later into the game. What the actual fuck.


----------



## Rios (Apr 19, 2012)

I am always against using bots in games which are strictly multiplayer.


----------



## Rios (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome the Brewmaster, folks! One of the funniest heroes DotA has to offer


----------



## Naruto (Apr 20, 2012)

No more pandas


----------



## Rios (Apr 20, 2012)

Hmmm I think there is one more panda in the original DotA. The fire panda which is a fairly new character so I dont know anything about its abilities.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 20, 2012)

I was no longer playing dota by the time the newest panda came out.

Besides, if there were going to be any pandas, it would be THE panda. The original panda.





Looks like Dota 2 will be free to play (we already knew this, but now it's official). Gabe Newell says he wants to reward good members of the community and punish the assholes.

I might be in love with this guy.


----------



## Rios (Apr 21, 2012)

Playing as Faceless Void with 4 melee teammates? Totally legit


----------



## Rios (Apr 27, 2012)

Bump for the new user interface! It looks so good


----------



## Naruto (Apr 27, 2012)

I like the new UI but some icons are not very discernible now.


----------



## Rios (Apr 27, 2012)

The only thing I dont like is what they did to Lion. Why the fat face  ?


----------



## beads (Apr 29, 2012)

Just played my first game on the new UI. Really slick, I like it.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 29, 2012)

Rios said:


> The only thing I dont like is what they did to Lion. Why the fat face  ?



I like his new skin, but don't understand why the old one was axed since it was a lot more faithful to the old model (as I remember it anyway).


----------



## beads (Apr 29, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I like his new skin, but don't understand why the old one was axed since it was a lot more faithful to the old model (as I remember it anyway).



I read on the Dota 2 reddit that they may have changed him to fit his lore, which says he has been through hell and back. Not sure if that's true or not, but his new model definitely looks more sinister.


----------



## Rios (May 16, 2012)

Do you guys still play DotA 2 after Dablo III is out  ?


----------



## Laura (May 31, 2012)

Holy crap huskar is even more insane now? Why did they improve him so much? He was already one of the best characters and they made him better? There is a huge correlation between his team and the winning team now.


----------



## Naruto (May 31, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Holy crap huskar is even more insane now? Why did they improve him so much? He was already one of the best characters and they made him better? There is a huge correlation between his team and the winning team now.



Huskar has always pubstomped, but never had a place in competitive play. That's my best guess for the buff.


----------



## Rios (Jun 5, 2012)

DotA 2 has become the new Team Fortress 2 D:


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Why is that?


----------



## Rios (Jun 5, 2012)

Introducing the Dota store where you can buy cool stuff like hats.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Do you need DOTA 2 beta to create stuff atm?


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 5, 2012)

I want my female invoker!


----------



## Rios (Jun 8, 2012)

Friggin Anti-Mage is overpower as shit. In fact so much I dont feel like playing him 


Only organized team can stop him and his farm but since this is a pub........


----------



## Laura (Jun 8, 2012)

Although to be fair, ancient app, pugna and dp have always been very squishy and vulnerable to him. The dire had a lot of intelligence heroes for him to feed on and barely any stuns. You need some good stuns to stop him.


----------



## Rios (Jun 9, 2012)

Yea but they surely tried to stop me. Tide stacked Bracers in an attempt  to tank it up, Pugna used Decrepify + Aghanim Life Leech, AA made Euls, not to mention the last Bloodseeker pick was specifically made as a counter to keep Anti-Mage immobilized with his Silence and Ultimate.

Nothing really helped them, my only death was tower diving at level four. As long as my team is not severely outclassed, I can carry the game without issue.

I think this problem was addressed on some other forum, where an Anti-Mage didnt participate in a single fight for 30 minutes and came out with ridiculous amounts of gold farmed.


----------



## Laura (Jun 9, 2012)

Haha yeah I remember watching one of the comp games where that happened. He jungled for the first half, then went on a killing spree, racking up 30-something kills lol.


----------



## Laura (Jun 18, 2012)

I just learned some really cool tips from this guys video, some are obvious, but others are really helpful. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93ijlzunzmA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 29, 2012)

just got my invite today


----------



## Rios (Jul 13, 2012)

After the russians got their own server the game has been so much better. Thank you Valve


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 13, 2012)

Poor Russians

They've always gotten so much shit, although some of them asked for it.


----------



## Laura (Jul 15, 2012)

Whoah templar assassin is overpowered, but so much fun to play! Almost invincible! Almost.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 15, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Whoah templar assassin is overpowered, but so much fun to play! Almost invincible! Almost.



Wards, dust. Not even riki is quite as hard countered by these items. Lanaya excels in lane harassment, but she is piss easy to deal with later on.


----------



## Rios (Jul 15, 2012)

Riki is easier to counter mostly because idiots constantly play him. Idiots who dont even realize they have been dusted or a ward was dropped then KABOOM BITCH! 

This particular brand of nasty(TA) is actually worse because of her shield. Instead of chipping it everyone throws their best spells on it like they always do. Sure, this will work.


----------



## Laura (Jul 15, 2012)

Played as her against a huskar today, his burning spears ate through the shield very quickly...


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 15, 2012)

I love the traps, so much fun with them. I hope they bring Centaur into the game soon.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 15, 2012)

Got my Dota Beta thing today. Coming from LoL and never played Dota before omg got raped by bots, I dunno what goes on lol.


----------



## Laura (Jul 15, 2012)

Nightfall said:


> I love the traps, so much fun with them. I hope they bring Centaur into the game soon.



Wow I'd completely forgotten about him, I was surprised the alchemist came out before him. I wonder if they'll bring out ember spirit eventually, he was always one of my favourites. Agility FTW.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 16, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Wow I'd completely forgotten about him, I was surprised the alchemist came out before him. I wonder if they'll bring out ember spirit eventually, he was always one of my favourites. Agility FTW.



I quit Dota 1 before ember spirit came out. Long before. Wasn't a sort of active decision on my part or anything, it just sort of happened.

I do miss Centaur though. Jesus Christ, dat strength.


----------



## Laura (Jul 16, 2012)

Did you play when murloc nightcrawler was around? He's the one i miss the most.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 9, 2012)

I love Clockwerk. Easily my best hero. My favorite heroes to play are Light Keeper, Zeus, Clockwerk and Sniper.


----------



## Rios (Aug 27, 2012)

bump for the International


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 27, 2012)

LGD, EHome, iG, TongFu, DK... It's almost guaranteed a Chinese team is winning it this year.


----------



## Laura (Aug 27, 2012)

Is it like the english premiership league where they import people from around the world? Or is everyone on the chinese teams chinese?


----------



## Rios (Aug 28, 2012)

Watching Na'vi and M5 getting stomped by iG and LGD.....nope, it wont be like last year.


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 1, 2012)

Damn, EG vs iG game 3 was so intense.
I was literally worried about EG


----------



## Rios (Sep 1, 2012)

Some great games, Zenith in particular impressed me the most. iceiceice best individual player(when he feels like it).


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 1, 2012)

Those sunstrike + AA ult's were strong


----------



## Rios (Sep 1, 2012)

Its certainly refreshing to see an Invoker who doesnt just sit back and spam Tornado + EMP.


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 1, 2012)

You know what would be awesome?
Pure Exort + Wex invoker.
Alacrity + dominator + crits


*Spoiler*: __ 



too bad only good on pubs



There was a phase when Tornado + EMP Invoker wasn't done. After 6.74 Icefrog wanted to buff Exort invokers


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 1, 2012)

My favourites got kicked out ;_;
EGg

Morphling everywhere, it's annoying


----------



## Savior (Sep 2, 2012)

This game has been in Beta for forever  
Wtb release date soon


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 2, 2012)

it should be in development for the following 6 months or so, until they ports all of the heroes.
Rumour has it, that dota 6.75 patch will bring 2 new heroes


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2012)

When is the patch coming out? /havent played DotA 1 for more than an year


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 2, 2012)

Presumably in a week


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 3, 2012)

welp iG wins


----------



## Savior (Sep 3, 2012)

There are so many heroes that it makes sense why it is taking so long I suppose. I wonder why they didn't try to release the game with some of the heroes and continue creating and do a system like LoL with new heroes.
Heck I'd pay to get my favourite ones.


----------



## Rios (Sep 3, 2012)

Damn, iG managed to take the International, Chuan is still a fatass tho.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 3, 2012)

Na'vi lost? I'll be damned.


----------



## Rios (Sep 3, 2012)

It was surprising. iG played 10 games back to back, thats nearly 10 hours of constant balls to the wall fighting against the top of the world. Dont know what rice they ate but damn, that was pretty amazing.


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 3, 2012)

Na'Vi was doing so good too
Imagine, 18-0 LGD. Undefeated.
19-0.
Na'vi stepped up their game.
They gave the biggest combo to LGD, only to stomp them
They made LGD bleed
They killed LGD
19-1.
19-2

iG is worthy of the championship, but their plays were boring

*BOOOOOO* when the naga ulties


----------



## Rios (Sep 3, 2012)

Templar Assassin is never boring.


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's boring to lane against her


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 9, 2012)

In the end IG was a stronger team than Navi. Navi beat IG the first time because of some surprises and unorthodox play but IG quickly learned to counter in the finals. We could see that from games 3 and 4 and especially 4 when Navi tried to counter Ezalor's illuminate and Tide's Ult with nerub's spiked carapace. It didn't really work and nerub was left useless after mid game.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 17, 2012)

no one playing game?

anyway, meepo will be released before october


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 18, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

finally, beta invite!!!!!!!!!! AHAHAHAHA yes fuck yes.

I clicked on the email and my instant reaction was leaning back in my chair and clasping my mouth with both of my hands and my mouth open just staring at the screen for like 10 seconds


----------



## Laura (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh well, guess what? It's too laggy  to play 

Fuck


----------



## Naruto (Sep 18, 2012)

Goova said:


> Oh well, guess what? It's too laggy  to play
> 
> Fuck



Turn down some graphical settings. I assume you're talking about performance and not actual lag, seeing as how you can pick and choose what servers to play on.


----------



## Laura (Sep 18, 2012)

Also pick the regions closest to you, I'm pretty sure that helps.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 18, 2012)

No i have a crappy 3 year old laptop that cant play this game without lag on lowest settings possible. Plus my laptops fan broke so after a game or two my comp shuts off if I dont have my Air conditioner blasting it. I just need a new computer


----------



## Laura (Sep 19, 2012)

Dota2 Memes:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laura (Sep 19, 2012)

and some more:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rios (Sep 19, 2012)

the best one


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 19, 2012)

Rios said:


> the best one



moar true than this impossible


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 23, 2012)

Goova said:


> Oh well, guess what? It's too laggy  to play
> 
> Fuck



also some times windowed mode gives better performance


----------



## Forces (Sep 24, 2012)

Dota/Dota 2 is objectively one of the worst games ever
Unfortunately I got addicted like hell before I realized that


----------



## Naruto (Sep 24, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Dota/Dota 2 is objectively one of the worst games ever



It really isn't.


----------



## Forces (Sep 24, 2012)

Naruto said:


> It really isn't.



Yes it is.
In how many games out there having actual skill means losing the game?


Aand now since I'm subjectively addicted to it I'll go play another game and get pissed off again when I play an actually good hero that takes skill to play and lose because some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) picked an imbalanced piece of shit, the kind my grandma who has never heard of Dota would own with


----------



## Naruto (Sep 24, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> In how many games out there having actual skill means losing the game?



lolwut



SuperVegetto said:


> Aand now since I'm subjectively addicted to it I'll go play another game and get pissed off again when I play an actually good hero that takes skill to play and lose because some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) picked an imbalanced piece of shit, the kind my grandma who has never heard of Dota would own with



Learn2teamcomp.

Some heroes are easier to play than others, that does not make them imbalanced. There is little imbalance in DotA, and it takes a lot of practice and familiarity with the game to understand where it lies.

If you're not ready to pour 500+ hours into it, save yourself a lot of rage and drop now.

If you want to get better, don't pick Pudge/Mirana/Invoker until you have a basic grasp of the game.


----------



## Forces (Sep 24, 2012)

Naruto said:


> lolwut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I think I already played over 1000 games, maybe it's not much but still I'm not a noob.
What you said about little imbalance in Dota is laughable. There is a lot of imbalance in Dota.
Oh and Invoker is the hero I can play best with
And with the teamcomp, pretty hard to do that with retarded russian players who insult like a 12 year old retard if you say a word in English


An example of imbalance I'm saying would be the game before my last one a few hours ago

I was 2-2-1 with Invoker early game and went as far as 16-2 later, had aegis, 2800 hp, died so quick I didn't even have time to use Ghostwalk.
By who? Twinhead dragon (not bad hero) some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and Naix ( imba bitch ) Naix had a bad score but because he only needs speed and stun or criticals which isn't so hard to buy (he doesn't even need hp because as the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) he is he has plenty of it, even more with cheap items, oh and free bkb) so he got a rampage simply by clicking every hero he saw. Skill. Oh and because of Krobelus's retarded ult that eats towers in seconds  awesomeness as a balanced and for good players hero
Problems with Dota
1) Some heroes' skills just fit perfectly with each other, making them very imbalanced (ex. Slark, Bloodseeker)
2) Some heroes' skills give you free what other heroes would have to waste a lot of money to get, like criticals, escaping machines, slowing, High hp (stupid str heroes), allowing you to just raise your damage while others have to actually do something, another kind of imbalance
3) Intelligence heroes are generally underpowered for many reasons, and most of them take actual skill to play but because of imba agility and especially strength heroes that skill means nothing. Dota is not 
about skill, it's about picking the most annoying overpowered ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .
4) Too many disables. You can have 2 carries in  a game and 3 extremely annoying disablers, when all 5 are grouped together, the game just sucks. For example, 2 random carries and Lion, Rhasta, and any other support like Shadow Demon, it's the first two that are extremely annoying in a 5x5 fight anyway


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 25, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Problems with Dota
> 1) Some heroes' skills just fit perfectly with each other, making them very imbalanced (ex. Slark, Bloodseeker)
> 2) Some heroes' skills give you free what other heroes would have to waste a lot of money to get, like criticals, escaping machines, slowing, High hp (stupid str heroes), allowing you to just raise your damage while others have to actually do something, another kind of imbalance
> 3) Intelligence heroes are generally underpowered for many reasons, and most of them take actual skill to play but because of imba agility and especially strength heroes that skill means nothing. Dota is not
> ...



1. Slark is easily countered by a gem. Bloodseeker countered by a single TP
There aren't a lot of heroes that are over powered/imbalanced. You just need to know how to play/counter them.
2. If every hero was the same, it would be like LoL. Dota is unique, because there are 108 heroes with random skills.
3. If you're bad then every hero is bad.
4. Get BKB - no more disables.
It's like you migrated from lol and now you're talking out of your ass


----------



## Laura (Sep 25, 2012)

Mantux is right, not every character is meant to solo in dota, they all have specific roles. That's why a balanced team makes a big difference to your chances of winning. 
If you are a good player then you should try to avoid situations where your character is too vulnerable, or buy items that prevent them. 

Sometimes if your whole team gets killed, it might just be bad luck. Get over it, it happens.

If you don't like playing with russians, change regions.


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 25, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> If you don't like playing with russians, change regions.



You won't escape them
Also being European is suffering


----------



## Forces (Sep 25, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> 1. Slark is easily countered by a gem. Bloodseeker countered by a single TP
> There aren't a lot of heroes that are over powered/imbalanced. You just need to know how to play/counter them.
> 2. If every hero was the same, it would be like LoL. Dota is unique, because there are 108 heroes with random skills.
> 3. If you're bad then every hero is bad.
> ...



Yes because Slark doesn't have an escape mechanism to just run away and then get from low to green hp in a few seconds. Also gem costs 700 gp and can be easily lost. If a hero with invisibility is still hard to kill even with gem he needs to be nerfed, period
What you said about Bloodseeker, can't that be disrupted by force staff?
3. The thing is I'm good at heroes that actually take skill to play, like Invoker, but even if I own I lose the game, If I don't play well it's because of the imbalance from early game, in other words noobs who pick ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are still the ones who win by barely requiring any skill, compared to people who play actually interesting and balanced heroes that take skill to play and the heroes that take a lot of skill and brain to play ( like Invoker ) 
4. Because Bkb doesn't have a 75 second cooldown and it lasts much longer than 9 seconds. Oh and wait, Bkb's existence actually makes things worse,
since Intelligence heroes who are generally underpowered become even more underpowered by retarded strength heroes who have almost everything important ready for them, ( like hp, damage, attack speed, and other stuff like some who have magic immunity, other escape mechanisms or simply skills that make it most of the time impossible for the others to escape )
Take Naix for example, all he needs is to just get more overpowered again and again.
Centaur, the only thing he doesn't have is very fast attack speed and an escape/start attack mechanism, which is quite cheap to buy


Agsrower said:


> Mantux is right, not every character is meant to solo in dota, they all have specific roles. That's why a balanced team makes a big difference to your chances of winning.
> If you are a good player then you should try to avoid situations where your character is too vulnerable, or buy items that prevent them.
> 
> Sometimes if your whole team gets killed, it might just be bad luck. Get over it, it happens.
> ...



Sometimes? More like it happens a lot more than just "sometimes" 
And if I plan avoiding so many situations I can just sit in the fountain watching them destroy the base and in the end the throne/tree

And about the Russian thing, well the other guy said it. Everywhere I go there are Russians


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 25, 2012)

Russans are infestin Even SA servers


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 25, 2012)

lul have you ever heard of ghost scepter?
and the invoker scenario looks like you were at the wrong place at the wrong time

oh and there is a reason for slark's overpowered escape mechanisms, that is he is flimsy as fuck, throw in slardar in there and he'll never get decent items

unless bloodseeker has a partner rupture really isn't that op as you're making it out to be, unless you're like 1/3 of your hp

lul bkb is fine as it is, it's quite expensive and it loses 1 second of its max time every time its used, besides you can just counter with a ghost scepter, that shit never degrades

centaur gets obsolete at late game


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 25, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Yes because Slark doesn't have an escape mechanism to just run away and then get from low to green hp in a few seconds. Also gem costs 700 gp and can be easily lost. If a hero with invisibility is still hard to kill even with gem he needs to be nerfed, period
> What you said about Bloodseeker, can't that be disrupted by force staff?
> 3. The thing is I'm good at heroes that actually take skill to play, like Invoker, but even if I own I lose the game, If I don't play well it's because of the imbalance from early game, in other words noobs who pick ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are still the ones who win by barely requiring any skill, compared to people who play actually interesting and balanced heroes that take skill to play and the heroes that take a lot of skill and brain to play ( like Invoker )
> 4. Because Bkb doesn't have a 75 second cooldown and it lasts much longer than 9 seconds. Oh and wait, Bkb's existence actually makes things worse,
> ...


1. Slark has low strength gain. He is LOW HP. Hell, even a tp scroll counters Slark.
 No, Force staff doesn't interrupt TP.
3. Yeah, I'm also frustrated by OP picks like Morph and TA. Stop mentioning Invoker, yeah we all know he takes some skill to learn the invocations. But after that it's quite easy. 
4. Most of the strength heroes are easily kite-able. Most of Int heroes have kite-able spells. Stength heroes are only useful for initiation/semi carrying
There is no full hard carry on strength side. Only semi carries.
This is how Dota is played. Strength heroes are Initiators/Utility. Agilities are somewhat support and carrying. Int's are semi carries/initiators/utility
Int heroes have a lot of spammable spells, which Strength heroes lack.
So what's your point?


----------



## Forces (Sep 26, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> 1. Slark has low strength gain. He is LOW HP. Hell, even a tp scroll counters Slark.
> No, Force staff doesn't interrupt TP.
> 3. Yeah, I'm also frustrated by OP picks like Morph and TA. Stop mentioning Invoker, yeah we all know he takes some skill to learn the invocations. But after that it's quite easy.
> 4. Most of the strength heroes are easily kite-able. Most of Int heroes have kite-able spells. Stength heroes are only useful for initiation/semi carrying
> ...



My point is that strength heroes are overpowered ( and other agility heroes ) no matter what you say they are. But at least I can counter Bloodseeker one on one now, though I'd get owned if he had a stunner teammate close


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 26, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> My point is that strength heroes are overpowered ( and other agility heroes ) no matter what you say they are. But at least I can counter Bloodseeker one on one now, though I'd get owned if he had a stunner teammate close



Most strength heroes are useless


Anyways, just played against Na'Vi's stack

Game was horrible

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2012)

Remember when I told you to learn team compositions? You keep rambling on about the individual worth of heroes when they are built with filling a specific role in mind.

And lol, Bloodseeker. Pub tier.

Have a roaming sven/venge. Stops his farming, he doesn't grow within the first 10 mins and won't catch up later.

Seriously dude.



Mantux31 said:


> There is no full hard carry on strength side. Only semi carries.



Dragon Knight is one of the hardest carries in the game. He's strength


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 26, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Dragon Knight is one of the hardest carries in the game. He's strength



I talked out of my ass, forgot about DK.
I guess you can add a SK, cause he goes late game quite well.
Naix isn't THAT bad
The way tiny is played atm makes him a legit hard carry
CK is somewhat a hard carry, but his potentianl is semi.

other heroes are trash carries.


----------



## Forces (Sep 26, 2012)

Whatever bros, I hope you're right. Well at least I have a good way to counter Bs now, didn't really think Force staff wouldn't interrupt teleportation.


But about Naix isn't THAT bad thing, he is. He has free bkb, natural hp and what's worst lifesteal. He's a pain in the ass. I bet Dota would be a 100x better game without lifesteal (and urn)

And yes SK is overpowered too, free critical, lifesteal and Aegis is retarded. I get Magina/Invoker(And I play a very strange way to play Invoker when I learn Wex more than Exort and Quas, but I only play that when I need EMP for SK)


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 26, 2012)

a phantom lancer rapes naix without prblem


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

Skeleton King is a viable STR type carry hero. It all depends on the matchup..


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 26, 2012)

no str melee is an ideal carry hero 
hell even OP agi carries are not viable in a tourny




SuperVegetto said:


> And yes SK is overpowered too, free critical, lifesteal and Aegis is retarded. I get Magina/Invoker(And I play a very strange way to play Invoker when I learn Wex more than Exort and Quas, but I only play that when I need EMP for SK)


-.-

he's only op if you let him be, even then he becomes obsolete in the face of pub lockers, much less on a tourny


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 27, 2012)

the only op heroes are morph, lanaya, am


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 27, 2012)

agi melees I mean
morph is a very capable carry 

I think the best str carry is spectre, but needs to be well fed to be effective


----------



## Naruto (Sep 27, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> I think the best str carry is spectre, but needs to be well fed to be effective



Spectre is agility.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 27, 2012)

whoops my bad


----------



## Forces (Sep 27, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> agi melees I mean
> morph is a very capable carry
> 
> I think the best str carry is spectre, but needs to be well fed to be effective



What about legion commander?
After core items, all he needs is Lothar to find someone alone and duel (+10 perm damage too), and when he gets critical shit, goes annoying. Also wtf is up with his lifesteal :/, as if his faster attack 120 hp regen  for 4 seconds technique isn't helpful enough


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 27, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> What about legion commander?
> After core items, all he needs is Lothar to find someone alone and duel (+10 perm damage too), and when he gets critical shit, goes annoying. Also wtf is up with his lifesteal :/, as if his faster attack 120 hp regen  for 4 seconds technique isn't helpful enough


he lacks disables
his early game is shit
you are vulnerable while duelling
Items don't work while duelling


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 27, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> What about legion commander?
> After core items, all he needs is Lothar to find someone alone and duel (+10 perm damage too), and when he gets critical shit, goes annoying. Also wtf is up with his lifesteal :/, as if his faster attack 120 hp regen  for 4 seconds technique isn't helpful enough



legion can't carry a team fight at all, he gets raped with disables and force staffs

just imagine pugna using decrepify on legion's target, hell be a sitting duck for 3 seconds, and that's if he can successfully get in range to use his ulti


----------



## Forces (Sep 27, 2012)

I know, but he can use Lothar and attack someone while they're alone, for example clearing a creep wave


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 27, 2012)

yah and that's not going to win the game, besides at level 16+ you would not see a lone hero anymore, usually they're accompanied by at least one hero

besides there are heroes who can achieve that for less and also effective early like anubarak


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 27, 2012)

post your dotabuffs


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 27, 2012)

heh I uninstalled my dota 2 after 3 unplayable matches ( bad ping and all that)


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 27, 2012)

Why would you do that.
How is that Dota2's fault


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 27, 2012)

I didn't say it was
If I can't play then might as well uninstall it


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 27, 2012)

Fair enough.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 28, 2012)

most OP heroes are am, lycan, rubdick, and wr. morphling only if you're chinese.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 28, 2012)

a well fed medusa is the scariest carry


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 28, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> most OP heroes are am, lycan, rubdick, and wr. morphling only if you're chinese.



Lycan is strong but not OP. Would nerf his ult to make him balanced
AM is strong but not OP. Would nerf his mana burn to make him balanced
Rubick is not that OP, only fadebolt is annoying and it isn't as strong as it used to be, or atleast feel
WR is perfectly balanced for years
Morphling is broken so hard. Don't let him activate morph while stunned. to make him balanced
TA is broken hard. I have no idea how to fix her

I won against a lycan ina  62 minute game.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 28, 2012)

templar assasin? dark seer could take her on


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 28, 2012)

What about DS?
Counter to TA or is he OP?
DoT's counter TA, but it doesn't matter since she 1 fucking hits you
His stats gain is completely ridiculous. Nerf that and you got yourself a great and boring hero.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 28, 2012)

first off what's a dot 
dark seer harasses lanaya early game, lanaya wouldn't get the chance to refract + meld dark seer mid game either


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 28, 2012)

damage over time
aids, if you prefer

Theoretically what you're saying is true
but DS is not fun to play. Neither is veno or warlock.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 28, 2012)

it looks like the number of troll, false and fagoots reports against everyone inscreased this week.

some retards love to fuck someone just for the lulz...


----------



## Laura (Sep 28, 2012)

Really? Play in southeast asia more.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 28, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Really? Play in southeast asia more.



no because i hate zergs


----------



## Laura (Sep 28, 2012)

Google zerg rush 

and do a barrel roll

and tilt.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 29, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> damage over time
> aids, if you prefer
> 
> Theoretically what you're saying is true
> but DS is not fun to play. Neither is veno or warlock.



oh it's fun alright


----------



## Laura (Sep 29, 2012)

I like veno early to mid game. Sucks if you don't win quickly though.


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 29, 2012)

So, is anyone going to play Dota1 when 6.75 goes live?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 29, 2012)

will check changelogs then play abit


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 30, 2012)

Aaaaaand 75 is live!


----------



## Forces (Sep 30, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> So, is anyone going to play Dota1 when 6.75 goes live?



Me, I can't wait to try the new heroes now,
though I'm pissed off at the changes in the old heroes, like how Barathrum got more overpowered, as if he wasn't annoying enough, but I like the changes in those such as Techies +6 armor, Less cd concussive shot for Skywrath, and +15 agility for Traxex in level 3 ult


----------



## Laura (Sep 30, 2012)

So drow's maxed ulti is +60 agility? That's a big improvement. +15 at lvl 6 is really great, but it wasn't so much of a bump up at lvl 16 for an ulti. 

And the techies were way to squishy before. That was one of the big reasons I don't like playing as them. As well as the fact that they're really slow and a gem makes you almost useless.  I reckon they need a new ability that doesn't rely on invisibility, like some rockets like tinker's or gyro's.


----------



## Forces (Sep 30, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> So drow's maxed ulti is +60 agility? That's a big improvement. +15 at lvl 6 is really great, but it wasn't so much of a bump up at lvl 16 for an ulti.
> 
> And the techies were way to squishy before. That was one of the big reasons I don't like playing as them. As well as the fact that they're really slow and a gem makes you almost useless.  I reckon they need a new ability that doesn't rely on invisibility, like some rockets like tinker's or gyro's.



You can ask your team to kill whoever has  gem, maybe they will succeed. Otherwise you're pretty fucking powerful. Whether you're staying close to your towers or hiding somewhere planting a lot of bombs or going behind your teammates planting remotes and statis traps. Though you're useless in a 1x1 fight, really useful in a 5x5 fight though, if you're clever enough


I tried Wintern Wyvern, on a map without bots or players though, only creeps.
He could be an extremely useful support. He can heal like 24% of a teammates or himself's hp for 4 seconds, and damage someone for a similar amount in 4 seconds, would be good against heroes with high hp such as centaur. Also his strength raise is pretty good,
with items that give you even more hp, blade mail, shiva for armour, he could be a really good tank too. Maybe


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 30, 2012)

finally they buffed alch, but his base armor still suck on early game


----------



## Forces (Sep 30, 2012)

And what the fuck is with overpowering Void even more? He is a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hero, and he becomes even more powerful in the new map. IceFrog is a fucking idiot


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 30, 2012)

he is just another carry
You have a lot of problems with normal heroes, don't you?


----------



## Forces (Sep 30, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> he is just another carry
> You have a lot of problems with normal heroes, don't you?



Normal heroes, you mean overpowered bitches who are so easy to play and still much more powerful than they should be?

Of course I do, they make shit a game that could be extremely good


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 30, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Lycan is strong but not OP. Would nerf his ult to make him balanced
> AM is strong but not OP. Would nerf his mana burn to make him balanced
> Rubick is not that OP, only fadebolt is annoying and it isn't as strong as it used to be, or atleast feel
> WR is perfectly balanced for years
> ...



lycan is OP because his early game farm is incredible and he comes out of mid game unstoppable unless your team is dedicating gold and supports to stop him. it obviously can be done because many pro teams have shut down lycan hard, but your average team would fail miserably. no other hero is that much of a nuisance.

antimage is OP because of his flashfarm after battlefury + quelling combo. quelling makes him clear creep waves 33% faster. 5 second cd with blink guaranteeing  unhindered farm if the other 4 are doing well. once that manta is up, he can instagib supports making fights 4v5 most of the time.

rubdick wasn't OP prenerf, he was broken. now he's just OP. all his spells can be cast at a huge range. forcestaff + tele sets up so many kills. but obviously what makes him better than other heroes is his versatility with spell steal. a famous example would be that navi vs dk game where dendi steals panda ult and cyclones enigma when he was blackholing.

wr - HACKleshot, nuff said.

morphlings only OP in the hands of burning, sylar, zhou, basically chinese teams lol. every other team that plays morphling gets roflstomped.

TA is average. although it does seem her psi blades got a huge buff in dota 2 than in dota 1, in terms of bounce range and the radius of effect.


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 30, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> lycan is OP because his early game farm is incredible and he comes out of mid game unstoppable unless your team is dedicating gold and supports to stop him. it obviously can be done because many pro teams have shut down lycan hard, but your average team would fail miserably. no other hero is that much of a nuisance.
> 
> antimage is OP because of his flashfarm after battlefury + quelling combo. quelling makes him clear creep waves 33% faster. 5 second cd with blink guaranteeing  unhindered farm if the other 4 are doing well. once that manta is up, he can instagib supports making fights 4v5 most of the time.
> 
> ...


We seem to have different opinions.
Rubick is so fucking annoying to lane against, other than that you just have to be on your guard to not give away spells
WR - some times it's bugged, but other than that it requires positioning not to get stunned
morphling is broken because he has 3(!) escape mechanisms which actually deals damage. 

Don't let AM or any single hero to farm
Lycan - I want to post this image 

Basically for me, heroes that are ez as shit to play : Morphling, TA. These were the heroes that needed a nerf big time
Rubick's fadebolt should've been nerfed
AM maybe movespeed or blink CD nerf


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 1, 2012)

OP heroes are the new ones, and probbaly Alchemist and Doom after this new update


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2012)

I used to love playing as ember spirit when he first came out. He was so awesome. :33

What's the improvement on alchemist? I always thought he was a little underpowered.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 1, 2012)

Anybody have a link to the patch notes?


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 1, 2012)

Whoa nerfed the fuck out of lycan


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 2, 2012)

6.75 for dota 2 in 2 weeks or earlier


----------



## Mantux31 (Oct 3, 2012)

tomorrow.
.


----------



## Laura (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Mantux31 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm actually buffed for 6.75
I'm looking forward to playing SF


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 3, 2012)

RHINOX THE MAGNATAUR WAS ADDED!

*Spoiler*: __ 









also MLG is broacasting his 1st Exibition match for dota 2, col vs Na'vi


----------



## Laura (Oct 3, 2012)

Badassery.


----------



## Mantux31 (Oct 6, 2012)

in the day of the release of magnus
I've lost 9 out of 11 games


----------



## Laura (Oct 6, 2012)

That's gotta suck.


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2012)

Its time to update this bitch!


----------



## Mantux31 (Oct 7, 2012)

in 24 games I've only won 6.
Only 2 of them were my fault we lost.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 7, 2012)

average matches per day?


----------



## HaxHax (Oct 9, 2012)

Aww yeah.

Bumping because to my knowledge I played my first page 1 (Watch tab) game today, during prime-time. After a 21 win streak. Which unfortunately ended then and there.



*Spoiler*: __ 



A LoL player and a DoTA player walk into a bar. The DoTA player says that DoTA is more complex and fun to play, and the LoL player couldn't deny it.




And more pg1 games today.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 10, 2012)

In the spirit of general improvement, I am going to provide some helpful resources:


Click for larger size.​
This is the Dota 2 map. There's a lot to learn about it, but the basics are easy to grasp. I'm going to be posting about ward spots and other such details in the near future.

*Link Removed* a custom grid layout with solid choices highlighted categorized by role.

And *Link Removed* some default item build replacements. It's a mixture of DotaFire guides and my own personal preference. Have fun with it.

I included install instructions with the first link, but I trust you can figure it out on your own.




*Spoiler*: _Roles Explained_ 




Just so we can get this out of the way, yes I am well aware a lot of these heroes are hybrids capable of filling in multiple roles. I decided to label them for the reasons they are primarily picked.


*Initiators* Axe/Brewmaster/Tide are great at soaking up punishment. Enigma/Tide/Earthshaker all possess high AoE disables.
Sand King stuns and deals tons of AoE damage. Brewmaster slows and his ulti can CC 2 enemies and dispel various important effects.


*Pushers* Every one of these heroes excels at pushing a lane and taking down a tower quickly and efficiently. As a bonus, Venomancer can lane support and create kills of opportunity with Gale, Leshrac packs an AoE stun for teamfights, Shadow Shaman has two disables, and Ezalor can easily TP in a friendly hero in a pinch. Furion and Enchantress will free a spot in one of your lanes by taking the jungle.


*Lane Support* Best babysitters ever, and eternal ward-bitches. Rubick has the added bonus of leveling the field if facing heroes
with high teamfight value, such as Tidehunter, by stealing their ultimate. Not to mention Rubick is a decent mid hero himself, if needed.


*Hard Lane Solo* Windrunner and Dark Seer are arguably the very best at this job. Dark Seer doubles as a jungler if you need him
to do it, and his ulti is a HUGE teamfight variable. Windrunner is also a fantastic lane support hero. Finally, both are also decent pushers.


*Mid Solo* They can take advantage of the extra experience gained here and gank the side lanes. Tinker is also a godly pusher, and Queen of Pain isn't half bad. If they succeed, most of these heroes will transition into carries.


*Hard Carry* These heroes will basically spend their entire time farming, usually under the supervision of a lane support. Eventually they grow out of control and essentially win the game by themselves. Lycanthrope can hit the jungle from level 1. Morphling is capable
of soloing the safe lane under the right conditions. All but Dragon Knight and Chaos Knight have reliable escape mechanisms.


*Composite Carry* "What the fuck is that supposed to be?", I hear you ask. Well, Siren ceased to be a hard carry when her crit was taken from her, but her disabling ulti (which is ridiculously powerful by the way) combined with her chasing capabilities (net) and pushing skills (mirror image) make her a top pick. But because she tends to make it into most setups as a true hybrid as opposed to a character than can be built in more than one way, I coined a term which I feel describes her situation quite well. Broodmother is really just a carry that can push, much like Phantom Lancer, but I didn't want to lump her with the rest of the pushers who for the most part can support either in a pinch or as a dedicated role.


*Situational Semi-Carry* Juggernaut is there because I like him. That's it. He is not exceptionally good at anything (except maybe a nearly guaranteed first blood if laning together with Venomancer), but I play him a lot so he's there. Now Bounty Hunter and Slardar are legitimate situational picks that will seriously hard counter a lot of heroes who rely on their invisibility. Slardar in particular is a beast. He has absurd levels of strength which makes him pretty tanky, is ridiculously fast with sprint on, can serve as an initiator with a blink dagger, and his bash and amplify damage skills function as anti-carry mechanisms, amongst other obvious practical uses (like seeing invisible fellas, duh). Sven is a decent roamer who sports the best non-ulti stun in the game, and a steroid buff that lets him carry for a few seconds every now and then. He's also not a bad extra support if you want to build him that way.




Before you rage at me for one omission or another, hear me out:

This is merely my personal pool of favorite picks within the current environment. It doesn't accurately represent Sep 2012's top tier list (although it does not stray far from it). There are many popular heroes I did not bother emphasizing, such as Beastmaster and Chen. Generally speaking this is because I don't feel at the top of my game when micro'ing BM with Necronomicon or tabbing between control groups with Chen and his neutrals.

I have recently started queuing with some friends who are more or less new to the game (certainly a lot newer than I), and since I tend to go out of my way to provide the best experience for my buddies when we play games together, I packed these two links for them and figured I'd share it here as well. I'll also gladly answer any questions from curious newbies and hunt down some guides that I feel are essential to step up your game.

Hopefully I'll make good on these promises by tomorrow, and update the first post to include more info.


----------



## HaxHax (Oct 11, 2012)

Brood Mother should generally never be picked in pubs, not even when playing in the very high rated games. The hero requires a team that knows how to play with a BM and has the right composition to do so.. Which usually never happens. And it falls off dramatically lategame.

Nice little write, though.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 11, 2012)

I still remember the wc3 when a omniknight-bm just owned the entire game
I think it was mcity


----------



## Naruto (Oct 12, 2012)

HaxHax said:


> Brood Mother should generally never be picked in pubs, not even when playing in the very high rated games. The hero requires a team that knows how to play with a BM and has the right composition to do so.. Which usually never happens. And it falls off dramatically lategame



Broodmother can mow down T1 and T2 with a soul ring and a TP. That's huge. Yes, you can shut her down easily but if the opposing team is counterpicking or buying early wards/dust then odds are team composition won't be as much of a problem in your matchmaking bracket. Her contribution during the laning and midgame stages is higher than, say, Void's, so even if she does not carry nearly as hard, she is a valuable contribution in a pushing strat.

It's also hard for me to keep a straight face every time we (the dota community) talk about pubs as if they're an alien concept to us, or even not the norm. We're all guilty of it. I don't personally know anyone whose dota routine is comprised primarily of inhouse tourneys or league schedules. Best thing you can hope to do is either bring your IRL buddies into Dota for 5-man queues or build a friends list from people you've had positive experiences with when solo-queuing.

Going mid lane is also a good way to take pub success into your own hands. As long as the side lanes don't feed and you're good enough, you have a good shot at snowballing and riding that momentum to victory. So when you've reached a point where you feel comfortable about what you can do, it's time to start asking for that spot before your team picks anything.

One final tip for people who play Dota 2 alone:

If you pick first, you risk being stuck in a team with too much of SOMETHING, or worse, you risk getting hard-countered. If you pick last, you are delaying everyone else with the same mindset as you, and risk missing the first creep wave. Finally, last minute picks tend to be bad because people panic if too many haven't chosen yet.

That's why you need to at least TRY to communicate. If you're European, you're fucked. Odds are you won't understand 3 out of 5 people in the game on average, and vice-versa.

Still though, anything helps, so try and get some of these out there:

"Can I carry and take the safe lane? I can support otherwise."

"I'll solo the hard lane."

"I'll take mid if nobody else wants it."

"No more melee, please." (lol)


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 12, 2012)

I gots DOTA2 thing in my ava/sig but I play like one match a month.

I'm a poser


----------



## HaxHax (Oct 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Broodmother can mow down T1 and T2 with a soul ring and a TP. That's huge. Yes, you can shut her down easily but if the opposing team is counterpicking or buying early wards/dust then odds are team composition won't be as much of a problem in your matchmaking bracket. Her contribution during the laning and midgame stages is higher than, say, Void's, so even if she does not carry nearly as hard, she is a valuable contribution in a pushing strat.
> 
> It's also hard for me to keep a straight face every time we (the dota community) talk about pubs as if they're an alien concept to us, or even not the norm. We're all guilty of it. I don't personally know anyone whose dota routine is comprised primarily of inhouse tourneys or league schedules. Best thing you can hope to do is either bring your IRL buddies into Dota for 5-man queues or build a friends list from people you've had positive experiences with when solo-queuing.
> 
> Going mid lane is also a good way to take pub success into your own hands. As long as the side lanes don't feed and you're good enough, you have a good shot at snowballing and riding that momentum to victory. So when you've reached a point where you feel comfortable about what you can do, it's time to start asking for that spot before your team picks anything.



What? I did in no way distance myself from pubs. It's just a fact of life that in non-arranged teams, brood mother sucks. Most likely you won't even have a 1v1 lane, which regardless of how bad your enemies are means you won't be pushing and you won't be farming. So you'll have a sub-par farmed brood that hasn't pushed anything.


----------



## Mantux31 (Oct 14, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Broodmother can mow down T1 and T2 with a soul ring and a TP. That's huge. Yes, you can shut her down easily but if the opposing team is counterpicking or buying early wards/dust then odds are team composition won't be as much of a problem in your matchmaking bracket. Her contribution during the laning and midgame stages is higher than, say, Void's, so even if she does not carry nearly as hard, she is a valuable contribution in a pushing strat.
> 
> It's also hard for me to keep a straight face every time we (the dota community) talk about pubs as if they're an alien concept to us, or even not the norm. We're all guilty of it. I don't personally know anyone whose dota routine is comprised primarily of inhouse tourneys or league schedules. Best thing you can hope to do is either bring your IRL buddies into Dota for 5-man queues or build a friends list from people you've had positive experiences with when solo-queuing.
> 
> ...



I know there's something smart posted up there
but tl;dr


----------



## Forces (Oct 18, 2012)

Lol I just got one of the best match I've ever played in Dota
15-0-9 with Leshrac (game ended around min 26), what I find funny though is that I had Arcane Boots and Aghanim at min 12, and later Blade Mail and Soul Booster before min 24 and over 2000 gold by the time they ffed
I discovered that hard laning with Balanar when you're playing Leshrac will not only make the other 2 (or 1, but 2 is normally) farmless, they will lose what cash they get because they die too often.


----------



## Laura (Oct 18, 2012)

Lol that's because people usually solo lane/mid lane with those two heroes. I've always liked the vengeful spirit + nightstalker combo for easy early game kills myself.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2012)

Everyone posting here probably plays already, but does anyone NEED a Dota 2 Beta key?


----------



## Mantux31 (Oct 20, 2012)

Does anyone want to go to dreamhack?
I would go, it would be kinda cheap but im kinda afraid lol


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 20, 2012)

go as in compete? lol


----------



## Mantux31 (Oct 20, 2012)

as in I want to see a LAN.
I want to experience the emotions n stuff

Competing wouldn't be so bad


----------



## Laura (Oct 21, 2012)

It's a pain the new dota ai map isn't out yet. Why can't they just do a quick sync of the 6.75 map with the 6.74 ai map?


----------



## Mantux31 (Oct 21, 2012)

you mean the 6.76?
It's already out lol


----------



## Laura (Oct 21, 2012)

I mean the ai maps specifically, they've only released the 6.74C ai map, but I want one with the new stat changes.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Didn't know a Dota thread was present here.

6.76 is broken btw. Auroth kicks ass.

Who plays in the SE Asia region?


----------



## Mantux31 (Oct 21, 2012)

Auroth               ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Winter Wyvern. Not out in Dota 2 but since someone bought up 6.76, I decided to bring him up.


----------



## Mantux31 (Oct 21, 2012)

Well  I haven't played dota in a year or so.
Haven't played those 2 new heroes yet.


----------



## HaxHax (Oct 22, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Does anyone want to go to dreamhack?
> I would go, it would be kinda cheap but im kinda afraid lol



I'm probably driving there with some friends from Denmark.


----------



## Laura (Oct 22, 2012)

That's a long way to drive.


----------



## Forces (Oct 24, 2012)

The new mode -tt is so awesome, too bad there are 2 BIG bugs, hope they are fixed


----------



## Mantux31 (Oct 24, 2012)

Such as?
my graphix card broke, cant doter…


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm glad they fixed centaur's hoof stomp animation.. nice Valve!


----------



## HaxHax (Oct 26, 2012)

Valve and their fixes.

It was much better when Chen could convert Rosh.


----------



## Laura (Oct 27, 2012)

He could?! I would love so much to be able to do that. Was that a glitch with Dota2?


----------



## Forces (Oct 27, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Such as?
> my graphix card broke, cant doter?



1)It desynces a lot and it kicks some players.
2) If a player swaps with another player in the beginning, when one of them writes -tt to get his other hero, one player will lose control of his own hero, and the other who swapped will have 3 heroes instead, 1 in the circle and 2 others he can use freely


----------



## Laura (Oct 27, 2012)

Roshan stuns the tower 8sec in. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5rSVuJLjms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mantux31 (Nov 1, 2012)

How's Diretide treating you?
it was fun at the first 10 games, but after next 5 it got boring. Altho it awakens the jew in me


----------



## HaxHax (Nov 1, 2012)

The new gamemode is really bad. And you feel cheated when you don't play it since:

Normal game takes 40~ mins, has a chance of one item/chest

Diretide game takes 25~ mins, has a chance of one item/chest, one item guaranteed for winner and one item guaranteed for all.


----------



## Mantux31 (Nov 4, 2012)

It gave me loadsa rares.
I've deleted one rare and I got 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Stumpy



Lucky I guess


----------



## Forces (Nov 5, 2012)

Just played two games with Nevermore and owned hard, especially in the first one.
What was also similar between these 2 games is ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with dagon ready to steal every kill they can


----------



## Laura (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol I used to have some friends that would do that. I usually play agility heroes so while I'm gradually taking the enemy health down, my friend would hang back then jump in at the last second to finish the kill with a spell.


----------



## HaxHax (Nov 6, 2012)

The punishment for playing agility heroes.


----------



## Laura (Nov 6, 2012)

I just feel awesome when my heroes have fast fighting animation, it looks badass.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't enjoy games like that, the ones where I own or get owned
I like even and drawn out games


----------



## Laura (Nov 8, 2012)

Although all of the extended stress and frustration probably isn't healthy for you.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 9, 2012)

Bless this Diretide mode, so many items ^_^


*Spoiler*: _Large Pictures Warning!_


----------



## Naruto (Nov 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Moar_


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## HaxHax (Nov 10, 2012)

I really hate the bounty scarf. It's way too long, looks so stupid when he runs.


----------



## Forces (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol 284 dota games played since around 10th September in just one account and I played in like 4-5

Still can't find a team, maybe I'll be lucky soon


----------



## Forces (Nov 11, 2012)

Just got an awesome game with Zeus
15/5/17  the end result and got an Ultra Kill
And had as teammate the best phoenix player I've ever seen
checked his profile his phoenix stats are 619 kills 307 deaths 955 assists
He was very good at controlling Sun ray or w/e its called


----------



## Mantux31 (Nov 13, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Lol 284 dota games played since around 10th September in just one account and I played in like 4-5
> 
> Still can't find a team, maybe I'll be lucky soon



Finding a team isn't that hard.
Playdota.com
Joindota.com
search there

I've deleted most of my items, even rare 
All I have is


----------



## koguryo (Nov 13, 2012)

I just want my eggs to hatch.

Just started playing last week, right now only decent with Rhasta and messed around with Phantom Lancer and Sven in Diretide.


----------



## Forces (Nov 14, 2012)

TT mode is so awesome when there's not that shitty desync bug that kicks some players (most of the time me too) and when russian ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) don't leave the game just because they got heroes they don't like.
I got Centaur and Medusa this time, ever since I stopped being a noob I only played Medusa twice and this one too. Had her in TT around a week ago but couldn't play well, my brother reminded me players usually buy mjolnir with her and I realized that's what I was missing the game before when I had her, and now I have a hero which I can play better with. So bought Treads str, mjolnir, buriza, and was in the process of  buying mkb but switched with Centaur and game ended soon after that
Also bought Treads str, Blade Mail, Dagger and 2 HoT with Centaur, 4.8k hp last time I checked level 21 I think I was. It was funny how the creeps just chased me and killed themselves.
Oh and the allies I helped so much with my ult xD


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 15, 2012)

Fuck. Diretide ended. I only started farming items yesterday. Got a Brutal Greevil out of my egg. I don't know if that is any good.

Anyone have any diretide keys left over? I didn't realize I had a diretide chest in my inventory.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Forces (Nov 17, 2012)

I played Techies in a way today that I never tried before even though I played hundred of games with them, this hero is imba ( while not being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), in other words it takes skill and cleverness to play them too, unlike those easy op heroes like Naix ) 
I pwned Yurnero, equal to a Nevermore with bkb and a fully farmed Naix. Especially in team fights I was very important with 6 second stuns, high aoe damage and silencing Naix and Yurnero to not use their gay ass spells
And managed to steal an Aegis,
thing is the other team was trying to kill Roshan but me and my teammates attacked them back, I dealt a lot of damage and some died some backed, Yurnero came and was trying to kill the low hp Roshan, I got a lot of his hp, stunned him, finished Roshan, picked aegis, pwned Yurnero, and had a good laugh xD


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2012)

I've never played a good game as techies. Do any of you have some tips?


----------



## Forces (Nov 18, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> I've never played a good game as techies. Do any of you have some tips?



Well I can tell you what I do

First way I have played most is very efficient but you might fall back in money and a little bit on level, but you will most likely have long streaks of kills without death. I've made more than 25 kills a game many times this way, with beyond godlike streaks
Pick Techies the second it's available, buy 6 clarity potions, Soul ring recipe, Teleport and Teleport to bot/top, learn Land mines, make 4-5 mines before the creeps come, bot if Sentinel, top if Scourge, I'll play some Techies game later and I'll post the pics here. Or I'll give you the replay
Try to get first blood with the mines, you can also fool the enemy in placing one mine somewhere else and he'll try to reach you by the other way, if you put the 4-5 mines near shop.
Learn Suicide mostly then, by level 5 have a level 3 suicide, suicide if you're sure you're going to kill two or more enemy heroes, if it's 1 hero who needs farming and you're trying to ruin the game, do so. Make sure your ally is near to finish him if you didn't. When you get the money finish Soul Ring and then buy boots, then arcane boots. When you're level 6, make remotes mines in your current lane if you can, (in other words have mana) or in the other lane or mid if there are more enemy heroes there, especially those that need their game ruined. Make sure you don't be seen planting the mines, only be seen if you want to scare the enemy away.
From now one play with Remote mines mostly, you can use them as observe wards for your team too.
Finish Aghanim, now you can make a decision, go with your team and deal high aoe damage or stay back and make a lot of mines if the enemy is dominating on pushing, if they have gem buy force staff.
If you chose to go with your team though, buy Ethereal Blade
with Ethereal Blade you cast Ethereal Blast on an enemy, make remote and explode it, that will deal around 850 damage if the enemy didn't buy hood of defiance or things like that, in other words if he doesn't have extra magic resistance


The second method I said I played yesterday, you start the same way.
Except that you do not level suicide at all until you've gotten everything else including stats (or just get one level of suicide to deny yourself if needed). You don't buy soul rings or arcane, simply boots, rush Aghanim, Orchid + Eul, Boots of Travel if you can and if the game goes that much Ethereal Blade.
Only make a bunch of mines in one spot while you're staying behind rarely,
most of the time go with your team and try to get kills and assists,
use Orchid for silencing an enemy who must not cast one/some of their certain spells, use Eul to send the enemy you're targeting mostly to the air, put a statis trap and a land mine while he's still rolling in the air and a remote, when the cyclone is over he will be stunned for six seconds, which is a lot, explode your mine and attack, you won't have that bad damage because of Orchid. You can also use Orchid after  the enemy's been stunned instead of before.
A Luxury Item I'd also recommend if the game goes on for a long time and someone has left making you have more money is Eye of Skadi, not only the bonuses are great but the slowing will help you a lot in damaging the enemy with your remotes.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 18, 2012)

any decent templar assasin can dominate a techies lane


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 18, 2012)

Orange vs iG third placing for G-1 League.

Orange decimates iG in game 3 with OD, lulzy game.


----------



## Forces (Nov 18, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> any decent templar assasin can dominate a techies lane



True, but Techies reaches his full potential when he gets items, he can counter TA then


----------



## Naruto (Nov 20, 2012)

Can't wait for techies in Dota 2. So much lulz.


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll stop playing it once the Techies comes out. This hero literally ruins games, not fun.


----------



## Forces (Nov 20, 2012)

Rios said:


> I'll stop playing it once the Techies comes out. This hero literally ruins games, not fun.



Ever heard of Captain mode?


----------



## Forces (Nov 20, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Can't wait for techies in Dota 2. So much lulz.



If Techies is released in Dota2 imma go in an internet cafe which I never do just to play Dota 2,
because my pc doesn't support Dota 2 and they have free accounts for all xD


----------



## Forces (Nov 21, 2012)

If anyone wants a replay on me pwning with Skywrath Mage tell me I'll post it here. Would come useful if you don't know how to play him well and wanted to know xD
No seriously I owned like fuck. Didn't check at the very end but I think I had around 30 bloodstone charges


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 22, 2012)

sounds exactly like when I play with ai's
skywrath is good for 1 on 1 matches or 5v5 matches where teamwork is pretty much nonexistent on the opposing team

seriously you can down a full fed centaur on a 1 on 1 in 15 seconds or less


----------



## Forces (Nov 22, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> sounds exactly like when I play with ai's
> skywrath is good for 1 on 1 matches or 5v5 matches where teamwork is pretty much nonexistent on the opposing team
> 
> seriously you can down a full fed centaur on a 1 on 1 in 15 seconds or less



1v1 Skywrath is the ultimate hero

Played him today too but a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) known as Warlock who does absolutely nothing that takes any skill or much thinking ruined the game with his gay ass golems. Also why the fuck does he have 2x the strength other int heroes does? + Aghanim he always needs gives him even more of it.
That fucking idiot IceFrog


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Forces (Nov 24, 2012)

Man I love to have Zeus on my time and much better playing him myself

Oh you managed to save yourself with little hp? Have this 640 damage nuke


----------



## Mantux31 (Nov 24, 2012)

EVIL GENIUSES


----------



## Forces (Nov 24, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> EVIL GENIUSES



I lold at the other team's name, No Tidehunter 


Btw my cousin once played with the player who at that time had most wins in Dota2 and won, so many people were spectators haha


----------



## Mantux31 (Nov 24, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> I lold at the other team's name, No Tidehunter
> 
> 
> Btw my cousin once played with the player who at that time had most wins in Dota2 and won, so many people were spectators haha


Hm, those 2 stacking losers that went leshrac wisp combo?
I've played against them so many times. Lost all of them.
I've been on the 1st page so many times, I can't even count


----------



## Forces (Nov 25, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Hm, those 2 stacking losers that went leshrac wisp combo?
> I've played against them so many times. Lost all of them.
> I've been on the 1st page so many times, I can't even count



I don't think so, if I remembered well he had Mirana though I'm not sure


----------



## Forces (Nov 25, 2012)

Had such a hard game with Skywrath
SDTB someone switched Windrunner that I had with Skywrath, then went lane with Nerubian Assasin, who later went afk then disconnected, Windrunner went afk too and then after playing some more minutes disconnected so it remains only me, Riki and Knight Davion (who did a stupid thing of letting the thrower destroy the meele creep barracks while he was attacking the creeps ffs) and we were up against 5

Leoric, Bloodseeker, Jakiro, Phantom Lancer and Silencer (what the fuck is up with his be near one kill STEAL from the enemy 2 intelligence? That's just right down stupid)
We had to survive many pushs and I thought it was 99% sure our lose, but we actually won, Riki got a lot of kills and so did I, we got mega and counter pushed after a long time of dealing with the megas they had gotten in bot, so I missed out a lot of action defending the base at one time while Riki and DK were pushing

My stats 16 2 15 muthafucka
Riki had 24 6 8

If it wasn't for Bloodseeker's gay ass ult I don't think I would have ever died

Items I had: Arcane boots (became useless later with 2500 mana and a lot of mana regen and all), Bloodstone (over 20 charges), Shiva's Guard (helped with the creeps and the heroes, also Skywrath has little armor so it's a perfect item for him, it even offers like 30 intelligence or something which is great) and Ethereal Blade (never got to use it this game as it ended just a little after I got it)


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 26, 2012)

how long was that game, a pl could outcarry a dk and riki given enough farm


----------



## Forces (Nov 26, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> how long was that game, a pl could outcarry a dk and riki given enough farm



51 mins.
Concussive shot pointing out the real PL and my ult along with 36% amplifier wasn't a good thing for him I guess


----------



## Laura (Nov 27, 2012)

I feel like this video should be in the OP.  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFYgD5Ftz5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Forces (Dec 2, 2012)

Traxex's now very overpowered ult ever since 6.76b makes this game even shittier than it already was. What's worse is she does absolutely fucking nothing that requires any skill or clever thought to get her quick, unfair kills. This game is so fucking terrible


----------



## Laura (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeeah it's really easy to play because you just let her auto kill most of the time. She's great for beginners. Now she's OP I know heaps of people that report anyone who plays as her.


----------



## Forces (Dec 2, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Yeeah it's really easy to play because you just let her auto kill most of the time. She's great for beginners. Now she's OP I know heaps of people that report anyone who plays as her.



Report her players? Lmao that's hilarious


----------



## Forces (Dec 7, 2012)

IceFrog said new update is on the way that will fix some balance tweaks

Hope it's not just balancing Traxex a little, but completely nerfing overpowered meele heroes such as Barathrum (stun stun stun stun stun stun stun stun stun stun stun stun, target dead, so much fucking effort!) and Naix (that 7% of current hp + dealing 7% of the enemy's current hp + your own damage in a hit is fucking retarded, very long bkb, too high hp, all items he needs give him even more of it, is the biggest problem )
Make lifesteal invalid for Huskar the Shit Warrior (not going to happen I know) and nerf his stupid regeneration technique
No aghanim for Yurnero..

aaand many other I'd mention but meh


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 8, 2012)

I got a few Dota 2 invites - if anyone needs one just message me :3


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 14, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> I got a few Dota 2 invites - if anyone needs one just message me :3


I have  6 at the moment. I don't get why Valve isn't just releasing the game for everyone with so many keys around :/


----------



## Laura (Dec 14, 2012)

They want people with friends for some reason.


----------



## Mantux31 (Dec 15, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> IceFrog said new update is on the way that will fix some balance tweaks
> 
> Hope it's not just balancing Traxex a little, but completely nerfing overpowered meele heroes such as Barathrum (stun stun stun stun stun stun stun stun stun stun stun stun, target dead, so much fucking effort!) and Naix (that 7% of current hp + dealing 7% of the enemy's current hp + your own damage in a hit is fucking retarded, very long bkb, too high hp, all items he needs give him even more of it, is the biggest problem )
> Make lifesteal invalid for Huskar the Shit Warrior (not going to happen I know) and nerf his stupid regeneration technique
> ...



Your rant shows that you aren't really experienced 
Bara is a bad hero, requires teamwork.
Naix is fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine
Huskar needs every single buff to be useless
Jugger aghanims is not worth it


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 15, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> I have  6 at the moment. I don't get why Valve isn't just releasing the game for everyone with so many keys around :/



I see people trying to sell them for LoL or other stuff instead... 
Assholes i tell you.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2012)

Navi playing like a bunch of Brazilians. Terrible.

Empire punched thier teeth down thier throats


----------



## Forces (Dec 16, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Your rant shows that you aren't really experienced
> Bara is a bad hero, requires teamwork.
> Naix is fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine
> Huskar needs every single buff to be useless
> Jugger aghanims is not worth it



I've played thousands of games so how the fuck am I not experienced?
Bara is an OP hero, teamwork is required to STOP him, good teamwork at that.
Naix is the last one that's fine
Huskar what?
Jugger's aghanim just provides him with more bonuses and HP and gives him +3 more free hits, and 9 are already OP enough


----------



## Mantux31 (Dec 16, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> I've played thousands of games so how the fuck am I not experienced?
> Bara is an OP hero, teamwork is required to STOP him, good teamwork at that.
> Naix is the last one that's fine
> Huskar what?
> Jugger's aghanim just provides him with more bonuses and HP and gives him +3 more free hits, and 9 are already OP enough



I still feel like those heroes are easily counterable


----------



## Forces (Dec 16, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> I still feel like those heroes are easily counterable



Well not in my experience, in most cases they are overpowered + they are extremely easy to play


----------



## Forces (Dec 16, 2012)

Btw opened a new account in Iccup and my stats are going quite awesome except with 2 heroes

I mean, 19 0 9 with Skywrath Mage in one game
31 8 24 in three games
+ doing well with Techies, Zeus, Invoker


Just played a game with Invoker against an annoying bitch Akasha and a fucking overpowered piece of shit Gondar
What's worse is in the end he kept bragging how he is such a good player for playing one of the easiest heroes in the world and how much I sucked that I died in a few hits, because It's my fault that this game is shit


----------



## Forces (Dec 19, 2012)

Had awesome game with Techies



I mean,

dat armor 
dat mana
dem items


----------



## Rios (Dec 20, 2012)

just a reminder how unfair DotA is

- win your lane
- teammates fail the other two
- get slaughtered


----------



## Forces (Dec 20, 2012)

Rios said:


> just a reminder how unfair DotA is
> 
> - win your lane
> - teammates fail the other two
> - get slaughtered



It's more unfair when there are more than 3 disablers in a game
Even more unfair when those disablers might have more than 1 disable


----------



## Rios (Dec 20, 2012)

Another bullshit: 3 games and no items.


----------



## Laura (Dec 20, 2012)

There's no 'I' in team rios. 

Despite how tempting it is to only do well in your lane and not care about the others, you need a balanced team to gank and push.

It's so annoying when almost the whole team picks a bunch of carrys and go for creep kills the whole game.


----------



## Rios (Dec 20, 2012)

There are some heroes which can win a game by themselves. Ursa, Drow, Phantom Lancer and Phantom Assassin. No matter what team you've got they will rape you. I try to avoid playing them but at this point you either play them or you lose horribly :/


----------



## Laura (Dec 20, 2012)

AGILITY FTW!! 

Well whenever I've played as any of them I've found that stuns are the best thing to beat them with. They are also very vulnerable to magic damage. So I'd recommend maxing out a stun team with sheep sticks etc.


----------



## Forces (Dec 21, 2012)

PL is annoying as fuck as a pusher

btw, another awesome game with Techies. I feel like I'm the best Techies player ever.
And probably am


----------



## Forces (Dec 22, 2012)

lawl

Saw 4 of their team trying to push, went straight to them without any worry, my hp bar barely moved


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Rios said:


> There are some heroes which can win a game by themselves. *Ursa, Drow,* Phantom Lancer and *Phantom Assassin*. No matter what team you've got they will rape you. I try to avoid playing them but at this point you either play them or you lose horribly :/




Try picking up some friends and gank strats.

I never had problems with the bolded guys, even though I'm solo queuing matches in Dota 2. Maybe because I'm paired with people who are unselfish.

@SuperVegetto

When you have played thousands of matches as you said but still get stuck with "Bara is OP, Huskar is OP" mindset, you know you have some pubber mentality.

The 6.77 patch is good and I like it.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 23, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> PL is annoying as fuck as a pusher
> 
> btw, another awesome game with Techies. I feel like I'm the best Techies player ever.
> And probably am


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa8cBr14tMg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> PL is annoying as fuck as a pusher
> 
> btw, another awesome game with Techies. I feel like I'm the best Techies player ever.
> And probably am



Nico of Pacific BB disagrees with you.

Great match you showed us, project.


----------



## Forces (Dec 23, 2012)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Try picking up some friends and gank strats.
> 
> I never had problems with the bolded guys, even though I'm solo queuing matches in Dota 2. Maybe because I'm paired with people who are unselfish.
> 
> ...



They are OP. FACT. I bet you're a DotA fanboy who can't take any criticism about this piece of shit of a game



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Nico of Pacific BB disagrees with you.
> 
> Great match you showed us, project.



Watching projectcapsule's video

Ok, stopped the moment I saw him get suicide at level 1

But curiosity got me watching it more
He uses some pretty easy tricks anyone with a brain can think, like making people believe he's going to suicide. Still not done yet, I'll edit again


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2012)

No, I'm just a guy who is able to counterpick, play effectively in -cm matches and outplay opponents. You, on the other hand, need to learn how to play different types of heroes and utilize every one of them depending on the situation at hand.

Suicide techies is very viable for giving allies a level boost. Its already an advantage if you get 1 lvl ahead, why not make it 2 levels. I still don't like it though.


----------



## Forces (Dec 23, 2012)

That Techies was pretty fucking terrible. Yes he was good at suiciding, and that might help allies, but it feeds opponents and they don't lose much when they die from the money and xp they get from a Techies doing NOTHING but suiciding and some statis traps
What the fuck was the point of posting that video? 95% of Techies players I've seen are better


And btw, I CAN play many heroes, although not all


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2012)

The point of that video is to show you that with proper suicide support, Tiny can gain a massive level advantage which you can actually use for ending a game quicker. Ofc you wouldn't see that as you were busy bashing techies.

You can play many heroes? Good for you. Now stop whining like a baby and start counter playing against shit tier heroes aka bara, huskar, ursa.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 23, 2012)

well just wanted to post something from 3 years back when everyone had no fucking clue how to play techies properly


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey, project. Do you know the game where Pacific BB trashed Mineski using techies?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2012)

That's the one. Izone was so scared they actually banned Techies in every game they played with Pacific BB


----------



## Forces (Dec 23, 2012)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> The point of that video is to show you that with proper suicide support, Tiny can gain a massive level advantage which you can actually use for ending a game quicker. Ofc you wouldn't see that as you were busy bashing techies.
> 
> You can play many heroes? Good for you. Now stop whining like a baby and start counter playing against shit tier heroes aka bara, huskar, ursa.


It's more effective if you play Techies as a pro, then being a Tiny's support, but that's not a bad idea, except that enemies will also get fed by suicides
"You can play many heroes? Good for you. Now stop whining like a baby and start counter playing against shit tier heroes aka bara, huskar, ursa."
Shit tier for a fanboy like you who acts smartass to try to make an utter shit game seem good



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Hey, project. Do you know the game where Pacific BB trashed Mineski using techies?



Video is too long. Summarize the most impressive things he did
(Though I looked at the item build when he was at least level 6 and it's horrible)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2012)

If Dota is a shit game as you say, why play it? Better yet, why even talk about it here?

Yes, they're shit tier for me as a single stun and a burst nuke, they're dead. Heroes who rely entirely on opponents being unable to respond correctly are shit tier for me.

Your insults don't have any effect on me, they're reflecting on your personality. Guess who's shit?

If you don't even have the patience to watch a long game, you don't have the right to ask for a summary. Watch it yourself.


----------



## Forces (Dec 23, 2012)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> If Dota is a shit game as you say, why play it? Better yet, why even talk about it here?
> 
> Yes, they're shit tier for me as a single stun and a burst nuke, they're dead. Heroes who rely entirely on opponents being unable to respond correctly are shit tier for me.
> 
> ...



"If Dota is a shit game as you say, why play it? Better yet, why even talk about it here?"
If smoking is bad and people know it, why do they continue to smoke it?

"Your insults don't have any effect on me, they're reflecting on your personality. Guess who's shit?" I didn't really insult you. As for the last question, refer to the last word in my previous sentence.

"If you don't even have the patience to watch a long game, you don't have the right to ask for a summary. Watch it yourself." You're the one who's claiming someone who suicides to help his friends plays Techies better than me who goes over 25 kills with few deaths some of them being suicides, having a much greater impact on a game than an overleveled Tiny


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2012)

"Calling me fanboy without any basis"- minor insult

You admit your addiction to Dota? Then learn to say no to playing. Not my problem.

Suicide plays are a good way to keep your opponents below the normal level and your allies at the high level. He was also being played as support so there goes your "inventory is horrible" argument.

I cannot stress this enough. If you don't even watch the game, how could you even understand it?


----------



## Forces (Dec 23, 2012)

"
"Calling me fanboy without any basis"- minor insult

You admit your addiction to Dota? Then learn to say no to playing. Not my problem."
That's totally irrelevant. It's IceFrog's problem, this game has so much potentials that get ruined by shitty imbalances. The game becomes unfair

"
Suicide plays are a good way to keep your opponents below the normal level and your allies at the high level. He was also being played as support so there goes your "inventory is horrible" argument."
Wut? Suicide GIVES experience to your opponents the same it would give if they killed you, I said that many times
And it's still a shitty build

I don't care if he helped his teammates somehow, that's fine but it's not nearly good enough as my Techies playing


----------



## Naruto (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 25, 2012)

I dont see how people still play dota 1

I cant even see what the hell is going on the graphics are so shit


----------



## Forces (Dec 26, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> I dont see how people still play dota 1
> 
> I cant even see what the hell is going on the graphics are so shit



DotA 2 has newer graphics yet I can rarely understand what the fuck is going on


----------



## Laura (Dec 26, 2012)

Maybe both of you have terrible ping.


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 26, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> DotA 2 has newer graphics yet I can rarely understand what the fuck is going on



Probably because you're bad. Huskar and sb are shit tier picks. I play in the high/very high brackets and no one EVER picks them. Huskar for example has probably the hardest counter of  any hero in the form of necrolyte. Sb is decent in certain lineups but requires your team to have more coordination and a vision advantage over the other team hence why he is never picked at pro tier.

However both are great for mashing noobs. Like you apparently. If you can't understand dota I suggest LoL, everything is dumbed down plenty.


----------



## Forces (Dec 27, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Maybe both of you have terrible ping.



I've only played Dota 2 once in the internet. I usually watch other people play or watch youtube videos of players playing mostly. (or live teamfights of big teams or w/e)
I might just not be used to the animation/art, which hero is which, which skill is which.



Eskimo said:


> Probably because you're bad. Huskar and sb are shit tier picks. I play in the high/very high brackets and no one EVER picks them. Huskar for example has probably the hardest counter of  any hero in the form of necrolyte. Sb is decent in certain lineups but requires your team to have more coordination and a vision advantage over the other team hence why he is never picked at pro tier.
> 
> However both are great for mashing noobs. Like you apparently. If you can't understand dota I suggest LoL, everything is dumbed down plenty.



Yeah. You saying a hero who can go 1v3 and still win because of his shitty op regen and lifesteal if he buys is shit tier and I'm bad for knowing he's OP makes you just a fanboy who can't take criticism about this piece of shit of a game and tries to argue it with HURR teamplay (and still calls me bad even though teamplay is 5 people). ONE hero with a huge cd ult is a good stopper of Huskar, hurr he's not OP. And SB is the same, he has a free 2-3 seconds BKB and all he does is stun like a little bitch, he doesn't need his team, charge at someone stopping a creep wave near their tower or something and they are fucked. His team gets useful in a teammatch, where there won't be enough stuns against him considering there are many heroes there. What's worse of these 2 heroes is, they take no effort to play. Hell, even my 11 year old brother went 29 9 29 with Barathrum.
I play heroes like Invoker (hero that takes actual skill to play) in a pro tier level, Skywrath Mage and Techies in an imba level (and not imba because of the hero but because I make it so, though it depends a little on how much I could farm early game, if I get fb it's usually going to go really well especially if I have SM) and you call me bad because shitty ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like what I mentioned before, and others like fucking Gondar kill me in 3 seconds (of something I can't even help, especially if I have cd and/or no mana)? No, fuck you.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 1, 2013)

I planned to just give this guy leeway but what the hell, I'll shut his points down.

First of all, these are the effects of Suicide:
*Does not give EXP to enemies*
Causes user to lose gold
*Does not give Gold to enemies*
Will not trigger Aegis
Affects own team score but not the enemy's

Suicide techies is much more unpredictable than Mine techies on the grounds that the suicide can quickly switch to farming with a good advantage than a farming Mine techies that switches to suiciding.

Furthermore, the strategy is viable but not the best strat for using techies, please be reminded of that.

Next, Mine techies get countered hard by Lycan wolves, Prophet treants, Rexxar boar, Illusion heroes, gem of truesight, and Sentry Wards. Any competent player would do those things so there goes your supposedly better techies usage.

Huskar is OP? How many times do noobs complain about these? Fuck Huskar's lifesteal, he doesn't even have proper lane control against good players. No, not Burning Spears, he gets bursted down by that Sven+Lina combo. He can't even get Lifesteal, provided that the opposing team is actually good enough to recognize his one trick pony style.

Bara is OP? Hurr durr, hebashmeomfgwtf he's OP!! Bleh, Wards neutralize his charge advantage plus Nukes let him rests in the Tavern. And no, his ult is fucking dodgeable and avoidable so stop playing like scrubs.

Its your fault for having no mana, no hp or the both of those at the same time. Any good player rarely finds himself in those situations unless he's also facing players of equal level.

Now that you mention Gondar, what does he have? Invi that gets countered hard by wards and detection plus a shitty hp that can't survive against 2 nukes.

"Omg, Necrolyte sucks because his ult is so long in cd, *he can't possibly 1 shot Huskar after he slits himself to death*"

Come back when you're competent enough to make good arguments that are not based in the low level pub scenes.


----------



## Forces (Jan 1, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I planned to just give this guy leeway but what the hell, I'll shut his points down.
> 
> First of all, these are the effects of Suicide:
> *Does not give EXP to enemies*
> ...



"B]Does not give EXP to enemies[/B]" It definitely does. I'm pretty sure many times I saw myself or other Techies players suicide often the enemy leveled at that second if he did not die.
"Causes user to lose gold" It gives him gold actually
"*Does not give Gold to enemies*" Pretty sure it does. The same gold if Pudge just denied himself for example
"Will not trigger Aegis" Maybe. But did anyone mention it?

"Suicide techies is much more unpredictable than Mine techies on the grounds that the suicide can quickly switch to farming with a good advantage than a farming Mine techies that switches to suiciding."
Mine Techies does not scream WE COME IN PEACE when he tries to kill

"Next, Mine techies get countered hard by Lycan wolves, Prophet treants, Rexxar boar, Illusion heroes, gem of truesight, and Sentry Wards. Any competent player would do those things so there goes your supposedly better techies usage." If such heroes ruin your tactics to kill heroes then switch to killing creeps and farming then after level 6 let's see how they do. If they buy gem they can easily lose it. I rarely get fooled by illusions. It doesn't ruin shit. Don't make your ignorant opinions a fact
The greatest annoyance for Techies are level 3 necromancers.
But if they are gotten late game, they're pretty much useless, as Techies won't have to lay mines before then wait for enemies, he can go with team and deal a crapload of damage and cause 6 second stuns.


"Huskar is OP? How many times do noobs complain about these? Fuck Huskar's lifesteal, he doesn't even have proper lane control against good players. No, not Burning Spears, he gets bursted down by that Sven+Lina combo. He can't even get Lifesteal, provided that the opposing team is actually good enough to recognize his one trick pony style."
He's pretty useless early game that's true, but if he CAN get items, he's OP as fuck. Now there can be a fight in late early game, it happens he get 2-3 kills and gg Sven and Lina (although Sven is himself extremely OP once he gets items)

"Bara is OP? Hurr durr, hebashmeomfgwtf he's OP!! Bleh, Wards neutralize his charge advantage plus Nukes let him rests in the Tavern. And no, his ult is fucking dodgeable and avoidable so stop playing like scrubs."
What will happen if you can see him if you're stopping a creep wave and your teammates are elsewhere? Or in a teamfight how will it help when he comes out of nowhere, escapes a long range stun or aoe damage by ulting, and turns  the tides?

"Its your fault for having no mana, no hp or the both of those at the same time. Any good player rarely finds himself in those situations unless he's also facing players of equal level."

I'm playing Invoker, mid game, 1000 mana
Tornado (150) + Meteor (200) + Deafening Blast (200)  + Cold snap (100) + Ice Wall (150) + all the mana wasted on Invoke
Killed 2 heroes and assisted 2, brb low mana going to base,
when suddenly, Stun, stun, stun, stun, stun, stun, stun. Fuck Bara! Low hp. NEED GHOST WALK!!#!#! QQW R V
"Not enough mana" FUUUUUCK. It's my fault that I have no mana!
Oh and those most be some pretty fucking awesome nukes if they can kill a hero who has huge strength at early game and good gain throughout the game, and most items he needs in his core or luxury give him extra.
"Now that you mention Gondar, what does he have? Invi that gets countered hard by wards and detection plus a shitty hp that can't survive against 2 nukes."

Yup, lets spend all the fucking money buying sentry wards and putting them all over the map.
And those 2 nukes must be some high level nukes by Lina and Lion! (how did they even get lvl 16 and aghanim so fast!?)

""Omg, Necrolyte sucks because his ult is so long in cd, he can't possibly 1 shot Huskar after he slits himself to death""
I don't recall saying he sucks. He's a pretty good counter to Huskar but he's only 1.
A well farmed Centaur could work too, with HoT and Blade mail.
Though in the previous maps he wouldn't need anything but a blade mail and high level ult. But then again even that can be countered by a BKB

And what the fuck is with all the "HURR PUB" shit?
I don't recall DotA ever being a clan match only game.
Although I'm pretty sure if teams whether famous or not did not try to act like smartasses and wouldn't give this game too much credits they could easily pick heroes that would make everyone else rage quit. But nope, I'm using Navi's strategy, I'm such a pro captain! (I used that strategy once and had good teammates but still got pwned by 4 carries, which Huskar and Bara happened to be in, by the fucking way)


p.s I think the Techies points you made were in the older maps. Around 6.73v I think.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm kinda glad that you're trying to debate but only so I can release some stress. 

First of all, I laid out most, if not all, effects of using suicide. I bolded the necessary statements. Let's get started.

Suicides do not give off exp. If it did, there would be no point in doing fancy moves like self deny or denying teammates. Same thing with gold, it doesn't give off gold unlike in *HoN*.

Your point for answering my "counter techies strat"? Oh, illusions trigger land mines so the mana and time you spent for planting those is nil. Plus, they can deal damage to remote mines so there goes another few precious seconds and mana spent on planting those. Did I mention that the summons can also kill the mines?

Gem is for the mid game and wards are for early game. Plus, how'd you farm creeps if your opponents already know where your mines are and are just ready to gank you?

To answer your Huskar rebuttal, thats *IF* he can get items. Assuming that he can against good players is a big IF. Let's see, normal ranged heroes pack 550-600 attack range. If I'm not mistaken, Huskar has lower than normal (400 range to be precise). He gets harassed and then nuked when his HP goes down to 3/4.

Your Bara rebuttal is a big IF. Let's say you're a carry farming on creeps. What's that? Bara charging you? Well, if you're a carry, where's your babysitters or supports nearby? That's it, you're dead because incompetent supports and the fact that you still chose a carry even though you have a shit team makes your point invalid.

Yeah, you're an Invoker who blew all your load in a teamfight. And what is that Bara doing anyway? Waiting for his teammates to die just so he can catch you without mana? Your point?

Yup, good ward placements when Gondar farms or hunts and that's the end of it. Plus, that's the support's job so they're not wasting gold, in fact, they're doing what they should they really be doing. Oh yeah, 1 more thing... in case you didn't notice, Gondar is in the league of Slark and Magina in the HP category, owing to the fact that he has little hp to compare with to other heroes. So yeah, 2 nukes and he's *DEAD*.

Your point for Necrolyte being a solid counter? He's 1 of the many heroes waiting for Huskar to slit his wrists. Want a few? Lion, Lina, Atropos, Zeus, Rubick, Luna, Riki, etc.

And lastly, last time I checked, the majority of the player base are PUBS but last time I checked, the PUB scene aren't this incompetent to let Right-Click Heroes dominate the scene. Last time I checked, Invoker, SF, Prophet, Lycan and Sven are still being picked. And furthermore, players get better over the course of playing so those Bara and Huskar gets shitted on by *experienced pub players*

I also never advocated suicide techies as he needs some farm to get those early Soul Ring and Arcane Boots for a faster map control. I just said the strat is viable. Also, learn to quote.


----------



## Forces (Jan 1, 2013)

"Suicides do not give off exp. If it did, there would be no point in doing fancy moves like self deny or denying teammates. Same thing with gold, it doesn't give off gold unlike in HoN."
They give gold but not the same amount you get for killing, it's just the gold you get for being close. Same with exp. I don't know if I should believe you or my own eyes and ears
That's one reason why self deny. Other it can so you don't lose your killing streak

"Your point for answering my "counter techies strat"? Oh, illusions trigger land mines so the mana and time you spent for planting those is nil. Plus, they can deal damage to remote mines so there goes another few precious seconds and mana spent on planting those. Did I mention that the summons can also kill the mines?"
One mine  they destroy they vanish, but it doesn't matter anyway, with remote unless they have put sentries they  can't do anything and even if they did Techies can be near and kill them. Not that it matters late game though. Techies is a hero that needs farm, being a late game hero is his best potential

"Gem is for the mid game and wards are for early game. Plus, how'd you farm creeps if your opponents already know where your mines are and are just ready to gank you?"
Early game when the enemy creeps  come toward your towers and fight with your team's creeps, put 1 mine there and get the creeps

"Your Bara rebuttal is a big IF. Let's say you're a carry farming on creeps. What's that? Bara charging you? Well, if you're a carry, where's your babysitters or supports nearby? That's it, you're dead because incompetent supports and the fact that you still chose a carry even though you have a shit team makes your point invalid."
What about a teamfight, they can plan 4v5 so Bara can come 5 seconds later after disables have been used

"Yeah, you're an Invoker who blew all your load in a teamfight. And what is that Bara doing anyway? Waiting for his teammates to die just so he can catch you without mana? Your point?" 

Maybe his squad were ahead and he waited for someone to charge?
"Your point for Necrolyte being a solid counter? He's 1 of the many heroes waiting for Huskar to slit his wrists. Want a few? Lion, Lina, Atropos, Zeus, Rubick, Luna, Riki, etc."
Most of those are useless if he farms and you're in late mid or late game
Zeus is useful early game but there are many times I stopped someone from farming early game and late mid or late game they managed to get items needed

"Yup, good ward placements when Gondar farms or hunts and that's the end of it. Plus, that's the support's job so they're not wasting gold, in fact, they're doing what they should they really be doing. Oh yeah, 1 more thing... in case you didn't notice, Gondar is in the league of Slark and Magina in the HP category, owing to the fact that he has little hp to compare with to other heroes. So yeah, 2 nukes and he's DEAD."
If there was no 25% natural magic resistance maybe 2 nukes would be enough. 

"And lastly, last time I checked, the majority of the player base are PUBS but last time I checked, the PUB scene aren't this incompetent to let Right-Click Heroes dominate the scene. Last time I checked, Invoker, SF, Prophet, Lycan and Sven are still being picked. And furthermore, players get better over the course of playing so those Bara and Huskar gets shitted on by experienced pub players"
The arguments everyone is using against me is having heroes on your team who can stop other heroes in the other team. I'm a pub player and I'll tell you, those retarded russian kids can't teamplay let alone chose the hero you tell them to

"I also never advocated suicide techies as he needs some farm to get those early Soul Ring and Arcane Boots for a faster map control. I just said the strat is viable."

You don't need soul ring or arcane boots. Get normal boots then rush Aghanim

Anyway  for Huskar and Bara, recently I found ways to stop them even with Invoker.  But for Huskar it won't allow me to play Invoker as I usually do, as I would have to buy Eul, Dagger and force staff.
For Barathrum I need a higher level, around 14-16 to be able to stop Bara (not only it stops him, it pretty much kills him)
If I see him coming towards with  me with charge I tornado him, meteor, deafening blast and then cold snap if needed. If he farmed a lot and has way too much hp  then Ice Wall and run. Hope he doesn't have ult though

"Also, learn to quote" Easier this way.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jan 2, 2013)

Started scrimming on Dotabro.com
First we failed (0-9 LOL)
Then we made a new team
Lost the first game
Today we won 4 in a row (4-1 now)
This is addicting


----------



## Forces (Jan 2, 2013)

Player Krobelus for the second time I can remember. Owned hard. Always  thought she was an OP pusher.  Good to have in team, horrible to have as enemy


----------



## Forces (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Jan 7, 2013)

Picked up DotA2 again and already 2 fast losses. I hate how the matchmaking system works. Its like it puts 1 dumb teammate if you win 1 time, 2 if you win 2 and so on.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2013)

13 fucking invites in my inventory... why does Steam give me even more when I'm not using the old ones


----------



## Rios (Jan 8, 2013)

Sadly playing more games is important. People with the same range of games(around 130-150 games played) as me are mostly horrible. Yesterday a friend invited me to a higher level and it was so much better. You gotta play a lot to get there though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2013)

how to attack freindly creeps/items ?


----------



## Rios (Jan 9, 2013)

A + left click.


----------



## Forces (Jan 11, 2013)

Played a 84 mins game with Techies, all I have to say is super mega creeps's existences are fucking stupid. No matter how much we owned the heroes without dying once for quite a while and kept killing creeps like hell with a lot of damage aoe nukes, we had absolutely no chance of winning. 32 K 23 D 17 A, 363 creeps (half of them were most likely super mega) destroyed 6 towers myself, 4000 gold even though I revived for 2000 like 3 times. My team were also good players, the other team were filthy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), almost all of them had fucking blink, invi, and other sort of faggotries. Tinker kept teleporting and casting nukes so much times not only he ruined the game with his fucking dagons and wouldn't stop teleporting and making march of the machines, that also resulted in my pc lagging like fuck. But the game was just more proof DotA is not about effort. Fuck Shadow Fiend's gayass pushing (coming and destroying mega while we were somewhere else, not to mentioned I even stopped him many times with remotes and still that piece of shit did so much problems) and doing nothing yet getting so many kills and Tinker's constant teleports and motc
I was the best player hands down though, most kills of all and even though I have some deaths many of them are suicides. And had 3 items that I could make at least one person every 30 seconds get 65% extra damage from magic, and I am even counting that every hero for some shitty reason has 25% natural magic resistance


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 12, 2013)

Zaru said:


> 13 fucking invites in my inventory... why does Steam give me even more when I'm not using the old ones



Everytime ther'es more invites we get more noobs. It's soo annoying.


----------



## Rios (Jan 12, 2013)

I'll start playing again when they import the best hero from DotA 1 - Bristleback.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 13, 2013)

Why is this thread not titled Dota reborn. LoL thread title is insulting =p


----------



## Laura (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah you can play either. The original doesn't require any invites and you also don't have to play it online. You could ask Zaru for an invite, he has a few spares iirc.


----------



## Rios (Jan 14, 2013)

Just dont forget to choose a region as far away from Russia as possible.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2013)

Rios said:


> Just dont forget to choose a region as far away from Russia as possible.



Haha, why makes you say that?


----------



## Forces (Jan 14, 2013)

Because

Me/Anyone who knows English: Please lure Shadow Fiend to the mines, Clinkz!
Typical russian dota player (after 5 mins of silence): Fak yur mam amerika


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2013)

Seems pretty funny to me 

I read that there was an in-game feature that allows you to talk to other plays like Skype or something. Is that true?


----------



## Rios (Jan 14, 2013)

Because they either dont know English or refuse to use it. So a game with even one Russian devolves fast into a cyrillic all-chat spam, mostly curses and insults.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok. Just played my first ever DoTA game.

I sucked, went 0/8/6 but it was fun. Played with bot so that may be why.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2013)

Are there any players or tournaments that stream live gameplay on Twitch TV?


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 14, 2013)

There are casters.

--

I have like 7 free dota invites.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have 12 free invites. PM if you want one (I don't know how to give them away )


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Mori` said:


> Why is this thread not titled Dota reborn. LoL thread title is insulting =p



Thank you! LoL is not even close to being Dota.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 15, 2013)

SuperVegetto said:


> Player Krobelus for the second time I can remember. Owned hard. Always  thought she was an OP pusher.  Good to have in team, horrible to have as enemy





Useless in side lanes, loses to any good mid hero. Dies to ganks (lol @ early level IMS).

But yes, she is a good pusher and I do like Krobelus.


----------



## Forces (Jan 15, 2013)

True, she does, but is a great pusher nevertheless


----------



## Mantux31 (Jan 15, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Useless in side lanes, loses to any good mid hero. Dies to ganks (lol @ early level IMS).
> 
> But yes, she is a good pusher and I do like Krobelus.



Doesn't really lose mid THAT hard.
She just harasses them out of the lane with the swarm + bottle (crow/rune control)


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 15, 2013)

I had so much fun my last game. I thought we were going to lose because my entire team picked support and I had to pick carry. I don't really like playing carry, but. . . I picked sniper and TA at mid was auto-attacking like crazy so I just got fed last hits.

Ended up 36-1-9 with shadow blade, divine rapier, daedalus, butterfly, desolator, and mjollinir. It feels so good to one shot heroes. :3


----------



## Forces (Jan 15, 2013)

The hell is daedalus? Dota 2 only? Anyway Sniper is simple to play, and a powerful carry too. Unless you get pwned by Pudge or someone early game. But it's fun ulting someone from far away, when he got away from your friends with low hp. Late game all you have to do is right click and a key for items now and then


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 15, 2013)

SuperVegetto said:


> The hell is daedalus?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 15, 2013)

daedalus is buriza IIRC
and mjollnir works with deso?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 16, 2013)

No it doesnt. Both are orbs.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 16, 2013)

SuperVegetto said:


> The hell is daedalus?



Buriza. **


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Krob is a horrible soloer just to be perfectly clear. Even Ursa has a shot at beating her in a lane.


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 16, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Useless in side lanes, loses to any good mid hero. Dies to ganks (lol @ early level IMS).
> 
> But yes, she is a good pusher and I do like Krobelus.



Useless in side lanes is true, loses mid is not. 
Point of Krobelus mid is lane pressure, you pick her against mids who need to get rune control and gank. If enemy mid leaves lane after 6, pop ult take tower. And if you time your nukes well you should have the lane pushed near their tower just before rune spawns which lets you get rune control with no risk. Krobe mid loses hard to farmer mids though, true.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 16, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> No it doesnt. Both are orbs.



it does work, it overrides the standard orb when it procs (i.e when it hurls lightning)


----------



## lucky (Jan 16, 2013)

dota dota dota DOTA!!!


----------



## Forces (Jan 16, 2013)

Had beast game with Invoker, 18-3-16. Did some pretty nice moves. And considering the other team had the extremely imba Bitch Ranger with good items and shit.
But got many awesome sunstrikes. Hell I even guessed some heroes with low hp at the fountain and killed them. They probably thought I had map hack lol.
Zeus was being chased by 3 including Traxex, got Void ulted (me too), one last hit and he would be dead, I force staffed him, did plenty of shit and he actually survived lol.
Getting 3 escape AND defense items with Invoker truly grants a fun time. Almost got my staff to Ethereal Blade too (best luxury item for Invoker btw, I don't give a shit what anyone says)


----------



## ZenGamr (Jan 16, 2013)

> daedalus is buriza IIRC
> and mjollnir works with deso?



They don't work on top of each other, but I believe when mjolnir's static triggers it overrides other orbs. So when its not triggering, you're getting the -armor.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 16, 2013)

As others said, only when the lightning procs. The latest orb will override the previous one, IIRC.

Troll's gonna troll soon in Dota 2.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2013)

Call me when they get techies


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 17, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA.

Yes, that's dota related.


----------



## Rios (Jan 17, 2013)

Its funny how Steam works. I have no connection to it but finished my game regardless.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jan 17, 2013)

A league game of mine is about to start and gabe eats the cords.
It's like he doesn't want us to play competitively


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Outworld Destroyer>Outworld Demolisher

Doombringer>Doom

I guess they're gonna change the title of Beastmaster next.

Gameplay wise, it bears little but I'm sentimental about these names. Ruins my psyche when playing.


----------



## Forces (Jan 20, 2013)

34-9 (5 suicide)-10 with Techies and still lose the game? FUCK YOU DOTA


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 23, 2013)

>Sees Troll Warlord released in Dota 2 Test Client
>Remember the days of trolling enemies with Berserker's Rage
>Fuck yeah


----------



## Rios (Jan 24, 2013)

First game with Rubick. How do you move people, who are inside telekinesis  ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2013)

SuperVegetto said:


> 34-9 (5 suicide)-10 with Techies and still lose the game? FUCK YOU DOTA


is this in dota 1 ? cause i don't see techies in Dota 2 


also, test client is separate from regular ? 

can you have both at the same time ?


----------



## Forces (Jan 24, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> is this in dota 1 ? cause i don't see techies in Dota 2
> 
> 
> also, test client is separate from regular ?
> ...



Yep in Dota 1. 



p.s What the fuck is with ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Naixes doing nothing early and mid game and dying quite a lot, but in the late game somehow acquiring so many shitty annoying items (especially Cranium Basher, which should NOT exist)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Rios said:


> First game with Rubick. How do you move people, who are inside telekinesis  ?



Use Telekinesis, then while they are in the air, press the Telekinesis button again and click with your left mouse button to where you want them to fall.

Also, Techies is not yet in Dota 2, Flutter. It would be imbalanced if they were not ported last 

EDIT: @ SuperVegitto
I always see you complaining, sigh. However, the answer to the N'aix is stacked camps, lots of assists because of Infest damage and Hand of Midas. Basher was made for a reason


----------



## Forces (Jan 25, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Use Telekinesis, then while they are in the air, press the Telekinesis button again and click with your left mouse button to where you want them to fall.
> 
> Also, Techies is not yet in Dota 2, Flutter. It would be imbalanced if they were not ported last
> 
> ...



Yep, for overpowered melee carries to be even more overpowered, since IceFrog is retarded


----------



## Rios (Jan 25, 2013)

Unfortunately the game becomes way more geared towards competitive play. Which means coordinated teams. Old pub heroes get buffed way too much and become one-man armies with no way to stop them if your teem is uncooperative. Phantom Lancer, Phantom Assassin and especially Drow are good examples.


----------



## Forces (Jan 25, 2013)

It's funny how I played a game with Invoker a while ago and I couldn't really play well and made a lot of unnecessary mistakes now and then but owned like a boss, but when I actually do lot of effort genius shit with him I usually get owned by some imba pos. The hell? Good teammates?


----------



## Mantux31 (Jan 26, 2013)

oh my god I forgot how awesome troll is.
I've played like 14 games in past 2 days.
2 of them were a loss.
My last troll game was against Xboct from Na'Vi, twista from somewhere and funn1k from Empire. 
Best troll game yet, as well as the hardest one


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Mantux31 said:


> My last troll game was against* Xboct from Na'Vi, twista from somewhere and funn1k from Empire*.
> Best troll game yet, as well as the hardest one



Replay plox


----------



## Forces (Jan 27, 2013)

What's awesome about an overpowered carry that takes barely any skill to play? Type some keys when needed and right click. So hard!

At least he isn't Traxex, but that doesn't say much


----------



## Mantux31 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Replay plox



it's the match id from the screenshot

here's their point of view, hour 1:27:00~


----------



## Rios (Feb 2, 2013)

Is there any way to prevent heroes like troll and drow from being picked other than -cm?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 2, 2013)

what's -cm ?


----------



## Laura (Feb 2, 2013)

Captains mode, it's where you take turns to ban certain heroes and claim others.


@Rios I don't think so, unless you agree with your opponents beforehand.


----------



## Rios (Feb 2, 2013)

This matchmaking system is also stupid. I am either against a stacked team when I win or with a stacked team when I lose. Either way there is no fun.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Why not play with friends?


----------



## Forces (Feb 2, 2013)

Rios said:


> This matchmaking system is also stupid. I am either against a stacked team when I win or with a stacked team when I lose. Either way there is no fun.



It's because this shit game is full of owningbyrightclicking overpowered noob heroes. What's wrong with that is people (even in this thread) actually try to make it seem like "hurr it's so easy to counter it, just buy this and that and pick this and blah blah" It doesn't work like that. If I pick Invoker and do 4 combos yet Traxbitch can easily kill me by only right clicking it doesn't matter if she can get stopped with well thought strategies and items that you may or may not get. It only works in theory and not in practice.
And what's even worse is dumb fanboys actually think this game is about "skill"
and call you a noob when you're playing a hero that takes actual skill but being owned by an imba piece of shit ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Laura (Feb 2, 2013)

Rios said:


> This matchmaking system is also stupid. I am either against a stacked team when I win or with a stacked team when I lose. Either way there is no fun.



I have four friends that play all the time together. They're looking for a fifth that can play some unusual heroes well. I remember that they said they need a good mirana, do you play her well?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Laura said:


> I have four friends that play all the time together. They're looking for a fifth that can play some unusual heroes well. I remember that they said they need a good mirana, do you play her well?



EU or SEA?

Also, Alch can make some surprising comebacks.


----------



## Laura (Feb 4, 2013)

I think they prefer south east asia, but they might like anywhere that isn't west europe (which is the antipode of where we are).


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, I'm average on PotM. Maybe better than how most people use it aka AFK FARMING POTM. I'm the ganking Mirana. It does help to know that I need another guy to setup my arrows but other than that, its cool.

Its ironic that I won a game by using PotM as the only support hero in our team and lost a game where I got full inventory with her.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Who's the tentacle supposed to be? And did WR just have sex with it?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 11, 2013)

What server do you play in Flutter?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 11, 2013)

European         .


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Damn it, I was hoping SE. There goes a good team mate


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 11, 2013)

> There goes a good team mate


you'r better off


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Not really, I'm struggling to find good players as teammates these days. Couple that with wannabe pros and you get a recipe for disaster..

I'm much more patient if people say they're newbs


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2013)

oh the power of defence and turtling


we pretty much started 3v5 and lost some towers quickly

so we started def and I hugged the mid tower near the rax 24/7, killing their mid creep waves, rarely venturing out into the 2 nearby creep camps and later on into the ancients camp

they started storming, but it didn't go too well, we had some tower help and I started racking up the kills


then I got Butterfly & started winning 3v1 fights .. there we realised that we're actually winning .. hastily grabbed Crystalis and went to push .. by the time their mid rax were falling the courier brought me Daedalus upgrade .. then I killed all 5 alone  and gg


though the other 2 guys stuns helped a lot

IMO that's what they lacked


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Feb 12, 2013)

oh yea, thats exactly what Сука means


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mess with the Flutter, you get the hoof.

Good game, Flutter. What's your in-game name


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2013)

noob here, play on American East. Anyone else still learning the basics? Been playing it off and on for a few months, but might sit down for a long while and play in till I get the hang of things.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 13, 2013)

@Violent
I am willing to give some tips. Where would you want to improve on?

@others
I'd be willing to assist anyone and take assistance for those who are able to play in SEA.


----------



## Mys??lf (Feb 13, 2013)

Am I the only one who gets too many beta-keys ?
Srsly , I dont know why but Valve keeps sending me betakeys... I have now 20+ or so 
If anyone wants some just tell me


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2013)

how does tower agro work in this game?

sometimes im attacking a tower, and I have a bunch of creep around and there are no enemy champs in sight, yet the tower will switch to me.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Tower aggro:

Priority is as follows from highest to lowest

Melee units, then ranged units, then mechanical units

Units attacking tower trigger tower aggro
Units attacking hero near hero's allied tower trigger aggro

Closest units to tower draws aggro with following priority from highest to lowest:
Units attacking Hero, units attacking non hero units, units passing by towers

Mechanical units are ignored entirely until they are last units remaining within tower attack range whether they attack tower, heroes or units.

Issuing the attack command to allies within tower attack range will draw the tower aggro away from the attacker.

Tower will not stop attacking a unit it has "marked" unless nearby hero is attacked, which in this case, the tower aggro is reverted to unit hostile to its allied hero.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2013)

Whats a mechanical unit, something like an illusion or summon?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mechanical unit:

Siege units aka the catapults. In Dota 1, its the Glaive Throwers and Meat Wagons.

Organic units are summons, illusions, heroes, creeps and Ancients.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 15, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> how does tower agro work in this game?
> 
> sometimes im attacking a tower, and I have a bunch of creep around and there are no enemy champs in sight, yet the tower will switch to me.


here's the trick, whenever you auto attack a tower you gotta stop in intervals.

i.e when a tower is targeting a minion, after it kills it, it will go after you next so you gotta stop attacking until it targets another minion.



Fluttershy said:


> oh the power of defence and turtling
> 
> 
> we pretty much started 3v5 and lost some towers quickly
> ...



no       denies?


----------



## Forces (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow that Sniper might've pissed many of his teammates of


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2013)

> no denies?


too lazy


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 15, 2013)

SuperVegetto said:


> Wow that Sniper might've pissed many of his teammates of



How can Flutter piss his team mates when he's the hard carry and the one who needs all the gold to hold off a push 

That and 2 of his allies quit so his allies depend on him carrying.

That and wins matter in Dota 2, not KDR like HoN.

@Flutter
As long as its fun sniping their heads


----------



## Forces (Feb 15, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> How can Flutter piss his team mates when he's the hard carry and the one who needs all the gold to hold off a push
> 
> That and 2 of his allies quit so his allies depend on him carrying.
> 
> ...



Look at those last hits + he had much more gold than he needed
If he knew his team beforehand though, I doubt they'd mind. But usually you have people raging over a "stolen" kill


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2013)

> implying they were actually able to kill like that in the first place


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Look at Flutter's inventory. That still lacks 1 luxury item like Manta and the remaining gold if he died would be lacking for a buyback.

Besides, most people in Dota 2 rage less in kill steals except if you're a supp stealing kills from a carry. Most want wins. Idk about Russians though.

Are those random allies, Flutter?


----------



## Forces (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah, Russians (in Dota 1 at least) bitch a lot about "stolen" kills, they're really quite annoying. That said, if I need the gold more than someone else, I will most likely take the kill for myself if I can, even if I couldn't help getting the enemy hero I want to last hit to low hp


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2013)

it was a random pub yeah


if the game went on I would've gotten MKB, Satanic and maybe then a Skadi


----------



## Forces (Feb 15, 2013)

MKB is not compatible with Dwarf's ministun in Dota 1, is it different in Dota 2?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2013)

hmm, not sure


but they're both chance based, not orbs .. how would they not stack ?


----------



## Forces (Feb 15, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> hmm, not sure
> 
> 
> but they're both chance based, not orbs .. how would they not stack ?



I just remember reading in the game itself somewhere saying something I can only remember implying MKB and headshot are not compatible
I'm not sure if it was red text in the beginning of the game like with Spectre or  in MKB's description

I don't think it's about orb not stacking or something similar, but IceFrog being unable to fix it (yet?)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2013)

sooo for Sniper + MKB that means  .. ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Long story short, it stacks.

Prepare the firing squad.

Edit:

No game has a manlier character than Axe:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xiwoedwcedo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 16, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> too lazy


denying is half the fun early game brother
it poses hilarious results if you're really good at it, i've even seen some players rage quit because they got behind 2 levels on mid


----------



## Forces (Feb 16, 2013)

When I'm mid with Invoker and someone is denying my creeps a lot and has more damage and I can't deny his, I wait till level 4 and kill him. It's so much more win when it's SF. Oh, you got some souls? Lose half of them bitch


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2013)

I have yet to see a really good Invoker gameplay


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I have yet to see a really good Invoker gameplay





Do you mean you never witnessed it first hand or just haven't seen it at all, even in replays? Because I can link you some videos.

How many games played, by the way? I've seen some pretty good Invokers in my random queues.


----------



## Forces (Feb 16, 2013)

I can send you one, where I literally made over half the kills for my team (easily over 20) yet still lost the game, because in DotA right clicking and typing a key or two is rewarded more than  right clicking, using numbers for items, being fast and calculating the distance and writing WWQ R; EEW R D; QWE R; QQQ Y; WWW R C etc... all in a short time.

And huge problem is sometimes i just type many E's for sunstrikes, get a fucking meteor instead and have to wait for cd and most likely lose the kill. Even worse when I need Ghost Walk and get Ice Wall instead, fucking keyboard (or game, mostly ministuns, as here my keyboard is doing well)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2013)

> Do you mean you never witnessed it first hand


this                   .


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 16, 2013)

If you want to watch Invoker replays, watch Dendi's.

If you want to watch 1st hand Invoker gameplay, why don't you practice on him


----------



## Lupin (Feb 16, 2013)

Does anyone or their friends need DoTA 2 keys? I have like, 13 of them just lying around in my inventory and it seems like every single one of my friends already has that game..


----------



## Forces (Feb 17, 2013)

Is Dendi's Invoker play supposed to be impressive?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes, yes it is.

Check n0tail's meepo.


----------



## Forces (Feb 17, 2013)

I watched Dendi play Invoker a few times and it didn't seem anything special.
I'll check that Meepo one day


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2013)

SuperVegetto said:


> I watched Dendi play Invoker a few times and it didn't seem anything special.





Not sure if trolling.


----------



## Forces (Feb 17, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Not sure if trolling.




Not really. He was good but didn't impress me


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Not sure if trolling.



He trolls a lot


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2013)

er would that Dendi be Dendimon ?

I watch tournament streams sometimes 


Meepo games are the most fun :33


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes Na'vi Dendi. I'm sure you're familiar with him.

Him or Grimorum or hexor.


----------



## Forces (Feb 17, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> He trolls a lot



Are you retarded? I'm insisting that I'm not trolling. What did Dendi even do that was all that mind boggling and awesome with Invoker?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Again, resorting to personal attacks. Not that it matters.





The first one's not that impressive.

EDIT:

Here's 1 more. 2nd link above is the shortened version since you don't have the patience to watch a full game


----------



## Forces (Feb 17, 2013)

" Again, resorting to personal attacks"



Hyperion1O1 said:


> He trolls a lot


----------



## Forces (Feb 17, 2013)

Tornado > Meteor > Deafening Blast > Ice Wall combo was nice and probably the best he did, but I've done such things too.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 17, 2013)

SuperVegetto said:


> " Again, resorting to personal attacks"



>>Personal attack is "trolls a lot"
>>

Thanks for the neg though, you're the only guy other than Darth to give that to me :33

Give me more negs, I really prefer it.

EDIT:

Why can't I rep you


----------



## Forces (Feb 18, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> *>>Personal attack is "trolls a lot"
> >>*
> 
> Thanks for the neg though, you're the only guy other than Darth to give that to me :33
> ...



Surely it's more insulting than the question I asked


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nah, not really. Good trolls are hard to come by this days. Bad trolls, however, infest the internet like mosquitoes on a cow.


----------



## Forces (Feb 18, 2013)

A russian in DotA just threw an awesome insult at me: "mather father"


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 20, 2013)

This gif is awesome


----------



## Mantux31 (Feb 22, 2013)

Talking about Invoker, I had an awesome game with him, it was also the first game of the day.
Haven't played such a good invoker since a year or so.

The pudge is some pro player from iCCup.

Also, played vs Dendi

My team just went in and gave him kills.. Can't really outcarry 4 players that are fat.


----------



## Forces (Feb 22, 2013)

What if I told you... Ethereal Blade is better than Scythe of Vyse for Invoker? Then again, I'm the only person I've seen trying the former so I doubt it's popular


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Damn, I wish I can fight against pro players 

EB Invoker is good. You better hope the Bkb won't pop out before the combo falls or combo screwed.


----------



## Forces (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah, Bkb is a pain, the only big counter. Good there are other teammates it might be wasted on, while you go Ghost Walk on them and they waste every second of it


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 22, 2013)

BKB Void>enemy team

Chrono>Invi


----------



## Mantux31 (Feb 22, 2013)

SuperVegetto said:


> What if I told you... Ethereal Blade is better than Scythe of Vyse for Invoker? Then again, I'm the only person I've seen trying the former so I doubt it's popular



EB Invoker is better than Hex?
EB doesn't disable
EB doesn't give mana, mana regen.
EB is only an amplification to your 2 spells : Deafening blast and Meteor. Maybe tornado but that dispells every buff.

Thus, EB is wasted on Invoker.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mantux, how many games do you play every day? You have an insane amount of games played.


----------



## Mantux31 (Feb 22, 2013)

from 0 to 15
Keep in mind, what you see is only dota2 games.
I have atleast 5k games of dota1.


----------



## Forces (Feb 22, 2013)

Mantux31 said:


> EB Invoker is better than Hex?
> EB doesn't disable
> EB doesn't give mana, mana regen.
> EB is only an amplification to your 2 spells : Deafening blast and Meteor. Maybe tornado but that dispells every buff.
> ...



Yes it is.
Not fully, but it's good enough, and for 0.5 seconds more.
Worth it more than mana when you have aghanim and other items
That amplification can kill or almost kill their strongest hero who before was so hard to kill, AND save you when possible.


----------



## Mantux31 (Feb 22, 2013)

SuperVegetto said:


> Yes it is.
> Not fully, but it's good enough, and for 0.5 seconds more.
> Worth it more than mana when you have aghanim and other items
> That amplification can kill or almost kill their strongest hero who before was so hard to kill, AND save you when possible.



What spells are you going to use on an enemy who is EB'd?


----------



## Forces (Feb 22, 2013)

Meteor, Deafening Blast, Cold Snap and maybe Ice Wall. The last is not related to EB


----------



## Mantux31 (Feb 22, 2013)

I got to agree, if you want to kill a person, go ahead and go EB
BUUUUUUUUT
If you want to contribute more to the team, make a hex.


----------



## Forces (Feb 22, 2013)

If you have nukers as teammates, you would also contribute more to the team with EB


----------



## Mantux31 (Feb 22, 2013)

Still, EB is a shit item for invoker.
You basically waste 3300 gold


----------



## Forces (Feb 22, 2013)

Emm no it's not. It makes able dealing a lot of damage.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Soft counter- Pipe, a usual build up even in pubs
Hard counter- BKB, a true counter being built in pubs


----------



## Forces (Feb 23, 2013)

The biggest counter is really blademail, considering Invoker's hp is not that high and EB should be bought to kill someone who is hard to kill. While BKB can be wasted on someone else, blademail has 25 cd

But the EB Invoker can buy BKB as a counter to that, it's just that, it's expensive, and all, considering he needs other times.


----------



## Mantux31 (Feb 23, 2013)

still waste of eaglesong


----------



## Forces (Feb 23, 2013)

It's not a complete waste. The completed items give 40%+ more magic damage, 80% slow, 35 agility (helps in attack speed and armor duh) and 10 in all stats (well Hex has this too)
Oh wait... I forgot... Ethereal Blast deals like 300-400 damage with a normal int Invoker, so that's a decent +


----------



## Mantux31 (Feb 23, 2013)

And I still prefer a disable to a nuke


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh jesus. I came back to dota after a long time and I suck now.


----------



## Eskimo (Feb 23, 2013)

Been there done that lol. At least there's always right-click ranger.

Also @ the EB invoker guy, if mana isn't an issue then I'd take refresher over EB any day. Never get either before sheepstick though, the utility is way too good to pass up on invoker.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hex>=Aghs>Refresher

Force Staff, Euls, Dagger, Necronomicon, other items for invoker are situational


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 24, 2013)

dps invoker is best invoker.


----------



## Forces (Feb 24, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> dps invoker is best invoker.



But that's just being a right clicking noob though


Anyway, about Eul, get it when you want to be like a formula


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 24, 2013)

not really, dps invoker still has to use some skills. mainly, alacrity, cold snap, forged spirit, ice wall and maybe sun strike.

there is also the matter of keeping distance and cutting animations.


----------



## Forces (Feb 24, 2013)

Slark is so overpowered in many levels (and no, fanboys, his low hp pool which even easily becomes bigger later changes very little)
I say that not only as someone who gets pissed off 90% of the time an enemy has Slark, but as someone who just owned like 27-8-6 with him and got rampage


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Bigger hp later=/=smaller hp earlier. 

Pact Pounce as bread and butter but most people play as Pounce Shift.

Before 6, he is shitty. After 6, good counter warder. Still shit hp though. Bracers help, slows down your vanguard.

Tranquil boots offlane, phase later. Urn/Medal as core. Orb of Venom is core.

After Vanguard, situational items follow.

Gank roamer, not carry. Semi carry at best.


----------



## Forces (Feb 25, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Bigger hp later=/=smaller hp earlier.
> 
> Pact Pounce as bread and butter but most people play as Pounce Shift.
> 
> ...



Is Pounce Shift the third skill? I mostly level the first and second.
His invi has got quite little cd and most of the times it's like he has a free aegis AND attack during that time. And also he debuffs dust of appearance


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Dust, Track, Ampli, almost all debuffs.

It still helps to time the usage of pact so when you dust, it doesn't get dispelled.

Pounce Shift is 2nd+3rd, yes. Mostly used by auto attacking newbz.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Black made a mistake. He should have defended the Ancient, he has way more damage than Gyrocopter. He'd have a hard time with N'aix but if he kills Gyro quick enough, he has a chance. However, since Tinker is alive, the Ancient would go down if he teleports in.


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2013)

seriously 
[YOUTUBE]GuNbux-mzIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2013)

yeah, I was so wrong earlier when I said I didn't see good Invoker play 

saw some Dendi streams and some YouTube outtakes .. shit is SICK man 



also, some leaked future patch notes .. not sure if legit

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ancient Aparation:
Armor increased by 2
Cold feet now freeze after 3 seconds. Damage rescaled from 37.5/50/62.5/75 to 60/75/90/105
Chilling touch radius increased from 525 to 650
Ice Blast now can be upgraded by AS (dmg. increased to 350/450/550; Frostbite Damage increased to 20/30/40)

Axe:
Berserker's Call Mana Cost rescaled from 80/90/100/110 to 60
Radius increased from 275 to 325

Bane:
Enfeeble mana cost rescaled from 95/105/115/125 to 100

Batrider:
Base str decreased by 6

Beasmaster:
Base str increased by 5
Nighttime sight range increased by 200

Bloodseeker:
Strength gain incresed from 2 to 2.5
Agility gain incresed from 3 to 3.5
Thirst now gives 7.5% / 12.5% / 17.5% / 22.5% to an ally hero of BS (if the hero is in 6000 range from target and 1500 from BS)

Broodmother:
Agility gain incresed from 2.2 to 3.2
Base agility increased by 7
MS increased by 10
All spiders now have 2 armor
Insatiable Hunger now gives 75/110/145% bonus dmg

Crystal Maiden:
Base armor increased by 2
Arcane aura now gives 0.5%/0.75%/1%/1.25% of MAX MP per second (x1.5 for CM)
Freezing Field radius rescaled from 685/685/685 to 700/760/820 (800/920/1020 with AS)
Cooldown decreased from 150/120/90 to 120/90/60

Dazzle:
Poison Touch now stuns at all levels. Now it has 0.7/1.1/1.5/1.9 duration time
Shallow Grave cast range rescaled from 550/700/850/1000 to 1000 on each lvl
Wave radius rescaled from 575/575/575 to 650 (850 with AS)

Death Prophet:
Crypt Swarm cooldown rescaled from 8/8/8/8 to 8/7/7/6
Exorcism spirit damage rescaled from 45/45/45 to 40/50/60
Spirits amount rescaled from 4/12/21 to 5/12/19
Cooldown rescaled from 100/100/100 to 120/110/100
Now AS available (Spirits amount 6/14/22; Cooldown 85)

Doom:
Base armor increased by 2
Base MS increased by 10
Scorched Earth bonus MS rescaled from 16% to 10%/13%/16%/19%
Radius rescaled from 600 to 600/680/760/840


Dragon Knight:
Elder Dragon Form now gives extra 100/200/300 HP
MS bonus rescaled from 25/25/25 to 25/30/35

Earthshaker:
Base armor increased by 3
Int. gain increased from 1.8 to 2.0
Fissure cooldown decreased from 15 to 11
Enchant Totem now needs no mana

Gyrocopter:
MS decreased by 5
Base agi. decreased by 4
Base int. decreased by 3

Huskar:
Berserker's Blood now gives extra armor (0.2/0.35/0.5/0.65) and m.resist (0.6%/1.2%/1.8%/2.4%)

Jakiro:
Liquid Fire cooldown rescaled from 20/15/10/5 to 15/11/7/3
Attack slow increased from 20%/30%/40%/50% to 35%/45%/55%/65%

Keeper of the Light:
Illuminate range decreased from 1600 to 1550
Do not effect siege creeps anymore

Lich:
Str. gain increased from 1.55 to 1.95
Ice Armor movement slow rescaled from 30% / 30% / 30% / 30% to 15%/25%/35%/45%
Attack slow from 20% / 20% / 20% / 20% to 5%/15%/25%/35%
Sacrifice cooldown decreased from 35/30/25/20 to 22/20/18/16
Chain Frost cooldown decreased from 145/115/60 to 120/90/60 (100/75/50 with AS)
Jumps amount rescaled from 7/7/7 to 6/7/8 (7/8/9 with AS)
Jump range increased from 575/575/575 to 650/650/650
Movement slow increased from 30%/30%/30% to 35%/40%/45%

Lifestealer:
Base dmg. decreased by 6
Str. gain decreased from 2.4 to 2.2
Rage cooldown rescaled from 15/15/15/15 to 30/25/20/15
Open wounds slow rescaled from 70%/70%/60%/50%/30%/10%/10%/10% to 75%/65%/50%/25%/15%/10%/10%/5%
Infest damage radius rescaled from 700/700/700 to 550/650/750

Lina:
Light Strike Array cast delay decreased from 0.5 to 0.4
Fiery Soul max amount of stacks increased from 3 to 4
Duration increased from 7 to 10

Lion:
Manna drain slightly reworked
Now it has: cooldown 7
Cast range: 350
Break Distance: 600
Channel Time: 2.5
Target slow: 15%/20%/25%/30% (lasts 3 sec)
Mana per 0.5 sec: 20/40/60/80
Lone Druid:
Spirit bear’s range for enabling to attack decreased from 1100 to 950
Spirit Bear HP decreased from 1400/1800/2300/2700 to 1000/1400/1800/2200

Luna:
Base dmg. decreased by 5
Lucent beam damage decreased from 75/150/225/300 to 70/140/210/280
Range increased from 800 to 830

Lycanthrope:
Wolves’ armor increased by 2
Base Attack Time increased from 1.25/1.2/1.15/1.1 to 1.1

Magnus:
MS decreased by 10
Reverse Polarity cooldown increased from 120/110/100 to 170/150/130
Pull radius decreased from 410 to 400

Medusa:
Agility gain increased from 2.5 to 3
Base armor increased by 4
MS increased by 15
Mystic Snake cooldown decreased from 11 to 8
Jump radius increased from 475 to 550
Stone Gaze cannot be purged; now it works through magic immunity

Mirana:
Base dmg. increased by 7
MS increased by 15
Sacred Arrow cooldown decreased from 17 to 13
Moonlight Shadow now gives extra 20/35/50 of MS

Morphling:
Waveform cooldown rescaled from 11 to 12/11/10/9
Adaptive Strike base dmg. increased from 20/40/60/80 to 40/70/100/130
Morph mana per sec. rescaled from 30/30/30/30 to 35/30/25/20

Naga Siren:
Base int. increased by 4
Agility gain increased from 2.75 to 3.05

Necrolyte:
Base armor increased by 3
Base dmg. increased by 10
Heartstopper Aura now gives extra MS slow depending on the max HP of an enemy hero
It gives 5%/10%/15%/20%/25% slow at 90%/70%/50%/30%/10% of max HP of an enemy hero

Nyx Assassin:
Impale stun duration rescaled from 1.27/1.77/2.27/2.77 to 1.5/1.75/2.0/2.25
MS of spikes path decreased from 1600 to 1550
Mana Burn range rescaled from 600 to 400/450/500/550

Ogre Magi:
Fireblast damage increased from 80/145/210/275 to 110/170/230/290
Ignite dmg. increased from 26/32/38/44 to 30/35/40/45
Ignite range increased from 700 to 830

Omniknight:
Int. gain increased from 1.8 to 2.15
Repel duration increased from 6/8/10/12 to 8/10/12/14
Degen Aura radius increased from 315 to 400
Guardian Angel now has AS upgrade
Duration increased from 5/6/7 to 6.5/7.5/8.5
Health regen increased from 25/25/25 to 35/35/35
Radius increased from 600 to 775

Outworld Devourer:
Sanity's Eclipse radius increased from 375/475/575 to 575 (650 with AS)

Phantom Assassin:
Str. gain increased from 1.85 to 2.0
D2:
Blur visual effect should be more like in WC3 Dota

Phantom Lancer:
Base str. decreased by 3
Spirit Lance cooldown increased from 7 to 11/10/9/8
Doppelwalk mana cost rescaled from 150/120/90/60 to 150
Duration decreased from 8 to 5/6/7/8
Bonus MS decreased from 15% to 3%/6%/9%/12%
Juxtapose illusion dmg. taken increased from 350% to 400%

Pugna
Base armor increased by 2
Base str. increased by 7
Nether Blast delay decreased from 0.9 to 0.7
Decrepify cooldown decreased from 12/10/8/6 to 6
Nether Ward cooldown decreased from 35 to 25
Radius increased from 1600 to 2000

Razor
MS increased by 15
Base agi. increased by 10
Base Attack Time decreased from 1.7 to 1.6
Plasma Field now stunning (min. stun duration 0.1/0.15/0.2/0.25; max. stun duration 0.3/0.4/0.5/0.6; x3 for a non-hero unit)
Unstable Current dmg. increased from 40/70/100/130 to 50/100/150/200
Eye of the Storm radius increased from 500 to 500/550/600 (550/600/650 with AS)
Mana cost decreased from 100/150/200 to 75/110/145

Riki
Agi. gain increased from 2.9 to 3.05
Base armor reduced by 1

Sand King:
Burrowstrike stun duration increased from 2.17 to 2.45
Range increased from 350/450/550/650 to 400/500/600/700

Shadow Fiend:
Agi. gain increased from 2.9 to 3.2
Base armor increased by 1

Shadow Shaman:
Ether Shock dmg. increased from 140/200/260/320 to 160/220/280/340
Shackles cooldown decreased from 16 to 16/14/12/10
Skeleton King:
Base str. increased by 4
Str. gain increased from 2.9 to 3.15
Hellfire Blast slow rescaled from 20% to 15%/20%/25%/30%
Slow duration increased from 2.0 to 2.3
Stun duration increased from 2.0 to 2.3
Critical Strike chance rescaled from 15% to 13%/15%/17%/19%
Reincarnation cooldown rescaled from 260/160/60 to 200/130/60

Slardar:
Sprint additional dmg. decreased from 15% to 10%
Cooldown decreased from 40 to 34
Slithereen Crush slow increased from 20% to 35%
Bash duration increased from 1 to 1.25
Amplify Damage range increased from 700 to 1000

Slark:
Essence Shift agility gain rescaled from 3 to 2/3/3/4
Shadow Dance now gives extra 2/4/6 armor and 10%/15%/20% magic resist. when activated

Sniper:
Sight range increased from 1800/1000 to 2000/1100
Shrapnel radius increased from 360 to 450
Movement speed slow increased from 15%/20%/25%/30% to 35%
Now gives 50% of damage to buildings

Spectre:
MS increased from by 5
Base str. increased by 3
Spectral Dagger reworked. Once spectral dagger effect was activated, Specre can move to an any point of its path (once u select the point u can no longer change it). Spectre becomes invulnerable and gets MS of 650. Enemy can see an animation but cannot target her. Can be used once.

Spirit Breaker:
Str. gain increased from 2.4 to 3.0
Charge of Darkness mana cost decreased from 100/100/100/100 to 55/70/85/100
Empowering Haste aura radius increased from 900 to 1000
Greater Bash cooldown decreased from 1.5 to 1.25

Templar Assassin:
Attack range increased from 140 to 180

Timbersaw:
Base armor increased by 3
Whirling Death dmg. type changed to Pure
Timber Chain radius rescaled from 225/225/225/225 to 200/225/250/275
Reactive Armor stack duration increased from 16/16/16/16 to 16/17/18/19
Chakram mana cost decreased from 125/150/175 to 100/125/150

Tiny:
Base int. increased by 2
Craggy Exterior range rescaled from 300/300/300/300 to 225/275/325/375

Treant Protector:
MS increased by 5
Leech Seed radius increased from 500 to 750
Overgrowth now has aftereffect which is slows enemy MS by 25%/35%/45% for 3 seconds
Tusk:
Ice Shards mana cost decreased from 120/120/120/120 to 90/100/110/120
Snowball duration increased from 3 to 4
Frozen Sigil armor increased from 0 to 1/2/3/4

Ursa:
Base agi. increased by 5
Fury Swipes makes target to bleed. Target loosing 4% of its primary attribute with every hit for 10 seconds. Up to 20%
Enrage gives 10/20/30 srt. when activated

Vengeful Spirit:
Agi. gain increased from 2.8 to 3.35
Missile Speed increased from 1500 to 1700
Vengeance Aura now gives x2 bonus for VS
Nether Swap slows target by 10%/14%/18% for 3 seconds


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _and continued_ 




Venomacer:
Base int. increased by 3

Viper:
Str. gain increased from 1.9 to 2.3
Corrosive Skin now gives 1/2/3/4 extra armor

Visage:
Soul Assumption mana cost decreased from 170/160/150/140 to 150
Base damage increased from 20 to 35

Warlock:
Upheaval cast range increased from 700 to 920

Weaver:
MS increased by 5
Missile Speed increased from 900 to 1050
Geminate Attack cooldown decreased from 6/5/4/2.5 to 6/4.25/3.3/2.5

Wisp:
Relocate now can be upgraded by AS (Delay before teleport decreased to 2/1.5/1; cooldown decreased to 75/60/45; duration increased by 2; gives u extra ability to return to where you teleported from instantly)

Witch Doctor:
Voodoo Restoration mana per second decreased from 8/14/20/26 to 6/11/16/21
Radius increased from 350 to 350/400/450/500
Maledict range increased from 450 to 625

Zeus:
Static Field radius increased from 1000 to 1100
Percentage Of Current HP Dealt As Damage increased from 5%/7%/9%/11% to 7%/8.5%/10%/11.5%


----------



## Naruto (Mar 14, 2013)

Where did you get these patch notes? I struggle to understand the reason behind a lot of these buffs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2013)

on another forum .. think it was supposed to be data-mined


seems to be nerfing some obvious current carries and buffing the rest


----------



## Naruto (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm going to go ahead and choose to believe these patch notes are somebody's lie.

Changes are way too massive and nonsensical at times. Why are top tier support heroes getting buffs and carries being nerfed into the ground? Look at PL's changes. I know he's somewhat OP at the moment but can you see anyone picking him EVER after this?

TA with increased range? lolwut?

Timbersaw getting PURE damage upgrades?

I just might go through the whole list and comment on it when I get back from campus.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2013)

yeah, should probably treat it as bogus for the time being


----------



## Laura (Mar 14, 2013)

Here are the latest ones, this site is good if you need something trustworthy.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Those patchnotes seem legitimate, not because of being data mined but because Icefrog does a lot of changes when metagame is concerned. Remember the Cent Ult? Yeah that was nerfed. We're gonna be looking at a quick 6.78b added if this 6.78 proves to be imbalanced if this is true.

@Naruto

Timbersaw already has 2 pure damage in Whirling and Chain, now he becomes more reliable since the Whirling now is pure only if a tree is destroyed.

And please tell me why PL won't be picked anymore.

@Fluttershy
Welcome back, man!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2013)

> Marksmanship bonus is removed when there are nearby enemy heroes (instead of just being halved)


HAHAHAHA 


this is Dota 1 patch log, but as I understand all of this later gets put into Dota 2 too


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 16, 2013)

derp           .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2013)

no, that is Drow Rangers entire ultimate


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Her ultimate sucked balls anyway, better nerf it to the ground because she's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hero.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 17, 2013)

Have fun with those.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2013)

hehe


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't get what the tentacle's supposed to be..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2013)

neither do I tbh


and who is the chick for that matter


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2013)

does anyone watch tournament streams ?

any favorite team ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 17, 2013)

No Tidehunter for sure. They have Loda!

Waiting for Vici gaming to make a splash so I can see what ZSMJ's gameplay now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2013)

NaVi for me


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 18, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> does anyone watch tournament streams ?
> 
> any favorite team ?


2010 ehome man
[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDffUjOIN7c[/YOUTUBE]
i was just fanboying that entire tourny


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Man, Cancer Lancer really is a bit OP. With a bit of micro in illusions, you are able to overcome the disadvantage from AoE damage. I'm really happy I made him my main hero after a few days of starting to play Dota 2 

Before I got Heart after Diffusal, my stat was like 3/8/2. I know that this is a pub game but man, enemy team had 4 AoE heroes and we still managed to win.


----------



## Mantux31 (Mar 18, 2013)

2010-2011 MYM for me.
EG now.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 19, 2013)

EG is slumping now, they lost to mass dagons by Na'vi.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 21, 2013)

I decided to run an aggressive lane Dazzle today, and it was so much fun.

Urn and medallion of courage. Prioritize leveling poison touch, picking up a level of shadow wave and shallow grave before level 4.

Good times.

Also, Orchid Slark. Try it and you won't go back.


----------



## Rios (Mar 21, 2013)

I love watching South Asian teams. They are a nice break from the Russians I am forced to play with in pubs.


----------



## Mantux31 (Mar 21, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I decided to run an aggressive lane Dazzle today, and it was so much fun.
> 
> Urn and medallion of courage. Prioritize leveling poison touch, picking up a level of shadow wave and shallow grave before level 4.
> 
> ...



shadowblade orchid
best


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm becoming a noob. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2013)

so

Desolator or Dominator for Shadow Fiend ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Desolator mid game.

Dominator late game.

EDIT: Oh yeah, you forgot about my calc request, right Flutter?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2013)

> Desolator mid game.
> 
> Dominator late game.


hmm, what do you need to do to get lifesteal orb to override the Deso orb ? drop both and pick up Dominator first (so it becomes the oldest) ?





I remembered now


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just pick up the last orb you want i.e pick dominator last if you want lifesteal.

Not sure tho as lifesteal overrides other orbs but try it anyway.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2013)

any1 watching TechLabs finals ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Links pls..

EDIT: It hurts my ego greatly to have a won game slip off my hands just because the Nyx and TA get caught out of position too much. I'm Rubick.

]http://dotabuff.com/matches/155576537

EDIT 2:



ROFL


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 23, 2013)

Piece of shit tech problems causing all kinds of delays. Looks like Na'Vi vs iCCup is finally happening. How is DOTA 2 supposed to be taken seriously when it has like an hour of delays before the finals of a big match like this? That is unacceptable.

edit: Oh my fucking god... ping issues on LAN. They still have to pause DOTA 2 in tourneys... What is wrong with this game???


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 23, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> so
> 
> Desolator or Dominator for Shadow Fiend ?


avoid those, go for mobility. and if you get really really REALLY into late game, then pick up satanic.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2013)

> avoid those, go for mobility


I can get either of those and still have mobility


Deso has real good dmg for 4000+


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 23, 2013)

imo he doesn't need the extra dmg and armor reduction from deso, he does plenty dps and nuke already plus he got that op - armor aura.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2013)

IIRC -armor actually gives more -%reduction then positive armor gives +%reduction

so it's really good to stack, especially when you already have native -armor


too much damage ?  no such thing


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 23, 2013)

There is a cap for negative armor reduction, Flutter. I think its 70% armor penalty or something.

ShadowFriend


----------



## HaxHax (Mar 24, 2013)

Got matched up against a 4FC stack with chrillee on void. Fun was not had lategame. :/


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2013)

> There is a cap for negative armor reduction, Flutter. I think its 70% armor penalty or something.


really ? 

at how much -armor is that achieved ?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 24, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> IIRC -armor actually gives more -%reduction then positive armor gives +%reduction
> 
> so it's really good to stack, especially when you already have native -armor
> 
> ...


the gain you get is not that big, like you go from 3 hitting supports to 2 hitting supports, it' lackluster for me. you're better off getting ac since your teammates also benefit from it and that huge AS boost is always good.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dont get AC or Deso for SF, he already has Presence of the Dark Lord.

Go for Manta Butterfly for teamfight and pushing power.

IIRC, the cap for things in Dota are as follows:
4 atks per sec/ 400 atkspd
Not higher than 522 ms
Not lower than 100 ms
70%(?) negative armor reduction
99% armor reduction
I think thats about it.

Oh and Flutter, I don't know if this is right but I think its -1 armor=6% armor penalty.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2013)

-20 is the cap it seems


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 24, 2013)

20 armor cap= 71% armor penalty. More or less I was spot on.

For the MS, a unit cannot be slowed by more than 100% and MS cannot go down below 100. Invoker's Ghost Walk slows for 140%


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2013)

Manta SF is good 


though damn if I don't hate his lack of stun/slow(besides ulti)/disable/escape and having to refarm souls after death


----------



## Naruto (Mar 24, 2013)

Full carry team.

Last slot randoms.

It's sniper.

40 mins stuck here.

If rage could kill I would be a fucking mass murderer right now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2013)

watching NTH vs Fnatic and realized I'm an NTH fan 


Admiral <3

Loda <3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2013)

also - heart or satanic for Dragon Knight ?

if both then which first ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2013)

> NTH vs Fnatic


game 3 = mother of god


WHO LET THE WOLF OUT


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> also - heart or satanic for Dragon Knight ?
> 
> if both then which first ?



Is that after BKB and Cuirass? If so, then it should be:

Heart if you are the only guy in the team that deserves to be in the front lines, soaking every damage like a masochistic bitch.

Satanic if you face carries and you need the extra lifesteal boost against them. Also, its only worthwhile if you have 2 Damage dealing items like Buriza+MKB or Armlet+Buriza

How come you're just an NTH fan now, Flutter? They've been playing like a boss for the last couple of months.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2013)

I only realized it now 




> Is that after BKB and Cuirass?


I find Cuirass on DK redundant .. you don't need that much armor, IMO your native + passive is enough and you'll still have more from armlet and possibly satanic (and maybe something else), so ...

a hyperstone is good though



good analysis for heart vs satanic


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Cuirass on DK is not redundant, it actually helps him because after he loses the Green Dragon, he has sucky pushing power without some auras. Basically Cuirass gives you:

Negative armor which helps you melt towers
72% physical damage reduction which is extremely useful because you will be focused at all times
More armor and atkspd for allies
You become a priority target for enemies, helping your allies in a way that they won't have to take unnecessary punishment.

Dota 1 DK in Blue Dragon form with Cuirass is also very scary to look at


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 27, 2013)

Bristleback added!


----------



## HaxHax (Mar 27, 2013)

Bristle is going to be fun. Famous last words: "Bristle is low! Chase him down!"

I have a couple of friends who play supports all the time. Hopefully I can sneak in a bristle kotl lane. It will be fun. Not for the enemies, though.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Bristleback is released? Isn't he still in the Test Client?


----------



## lucky (Mar 28, 2013)

Heart better than cuirass if other team has more burst damage.   Generally, you need a good balance of life/armor.  He already has insane armor.  Unless of course the other team is dps heavy...



Naruto said:


> Full carry team.
> 
> Last slot randoms.
> 
> ...



played AR.  entire team randomed intels.  everyone repicked.  intels again.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 28, 2013)

lucky said:


> Heart better than cuirass if other team has more burst damage.   Generally, you need a good balance of life/armor.  He already has insane armor.  Unless of course the other team is dps heavy



If you mean burst magical damage, there's BKB.
If you mean burst physical damage, Cuirass is the way to go though you could opt armlet for a fair balance of hp/armor.
Then there's blademail but you need some more damage to be viably focused by enemies.

When you go HoT after BKB cuirass, then you'd need more damage dealers in your team since you're just a damage sponge than a damage dealing tank.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

i don't get why people play dk as a full on tank, he's best played as a bruiser. dat frost dragon too good to not be capitalized upon.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 28, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> i don't get why people play dk as a full on tank, he's best played as a bruiser. dat frost dragon too good to not be capitalized upon.



He suffers from:
Lack of atkspd
Lack of magic immunity

The reason people build him too tanky is because his playstyle is an attrition kind. Most players overemphasize 1 aspect of a hero and forget the others, hence too much tanky items.

Actually, the item build for DK, in my opinion, should be like,:
Treads/Phase
Dominator
BKB
The next 3 items depend on the game
*Armlet if you're poor and in need of a cheap DPS boost
*Crystalis for Buriza later
*Sange and Yasha so you can turn Yasha to Manta later and Sange to Halberd
*Hyperstone to Cuirass if someone in your team can give steroids e.g. Bloodrage, Empower, Command Aura
*Radiance if you draw the aggro and your team is suited to a drawn engagement


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2013)

armlet is always good IMO

+ dat armlet toggle shenanigans


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

he doesn't need over the top AS though, slap him with an AC or SnY and he's good to go. he deals enough damage on the field to not get ignored while still being tanky as fuck and hard to kill.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> armlet is *ALWAYS AWESOME*
> 
> + dat armlet toggle shenanigans



Fixed that for you.

Too much armlet abuse though especially on N'aix.


----------



## HaxHax (Mar 28, 2013)

You should never get radiance on DK. Daedalus and cuirass is what you need. Build to destroy with the AOE damage you get in ulti form. Armlet is a given. Early midas is also a good choice, since he generally blows at farming and needs a ton of items to make an impact.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2013)

I've found out there is a Bastion announcer pack. I have never wanted to spend cash I don't have in a F2P game as much as I do now 

//HbS


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 29, 2013)

anyone play Lone Druid ?

I redid some hotkeys recently for better micro, it got a little better



also really want that panda bear that Admiral Bulldog uses


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 29, 2013)

I play LD. Other heroes I like to play are PL, Juggernaut, Pugna, Rubick and WR. 


Armlet Spirit Bear


----------



## Rios (Mar 29, 2013)

OH MY GOD THE BEST DOTA 1 HERO IS BACK SAGJDJGDJGFKDASJG


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Jungle Bristleback


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2013)

anyone watched Starladder LAN finals VP vs Fnatic game 2 ?

comebacks, comebacks everywhere 

nerf rapiercopter


think that if Lycan went Abyssal and/or Halberd instead of Heart he could've taken the gyro ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Links pls.

Oh yeah Carry Treant by Empire vs nth


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Does anyone here have an Antimage set, specifically the Yoskreth? I need that Bane look-alike costume


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'd trade you my almost-complete DK set for it


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 5, 2013)

> think that if Lycan went Abyssal and/or Halberd instead of Heart he could've taken the gyro ?



Noob question: do bash stuns interrupt Flak Cannon?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 5, 2013)

No, flak cannon cannot be dispelled or purged.


----------



## HaxHax (Apr 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


>



Loda really needs to take off the hats already. He's never seen without one.

Doesn't he realize that it's only becoming more obvious that he is ashamed of his bald spot. 



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Noob question: do bash stuns interrupt Flak Cannon?



Well, flak cannon only procs when the hero is attacking. So if the hero is prevented from attacking, flak cannon won't go off. So yes, bash can be used to prevent Gyro's damage output, as with any hero, really.

One strategy that fnatic has previously used against single carry strats is building two bashers on Lone Druid.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 7, 2013)

I can't understand how the Dire is evenly matched with Radiant lorewise. They have 2 Fundamentals, 1 time manipulator, 1 pseudo immortal spell magus, 1 reality warper, 3 High ranking demons, plus a supersonic succubus.


----------



## Rios (Apr 7, 2013)

Because global silence = GG.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2013)

God, just had a game where mine kept disconnecting 1 by 1, second half was mostly played by my Sven, a PA and a Barathrum .. then PA started dc'ing 50/50 towards the end, I started controlling her while my Sven was in the tavern to def and kill a bit, then after we started pushing to their base I controlled both at the same time (my micro sucks)

at one point I was the only one of my team online



Sven and PA were farmed, I had like BKB, PT, Daedalus, Cuirass, satanic and later Superbasher, PA had phase, butterfly, dominator, Bfury and satanic


could kill 1v1 np (their only late carry was lifestealer, he had basher & mjolnir .. though QoP had hex), but they outnumbered us

after some good kills, PA dc'ed again, I took her, got her an aegis (it came in handy, I didn't really control her beyond right click and satanic activation, so she did die once) and just went to take the base 2 man .. those satanics really helped, you could see low health skyrocket, it was awesome  .. and with the cleave they were dropping like flies, even LS

took 2 lines, then saw third line still had T2 up, killed T2, but then saw they were rushing our throne (we had 1 or 2 lines down too) .. so PA and me rushed throne too, QoP and Venomancer couldn't stop us and basically by the end both teams were hitting throne at the same time I think, but we edged it out lol



what I learned is that Sven has a hard start, but later on with farm & ulti + BKB + cleave (and maybe satanic) you're a fucking monster .. go in and kill all  .. watching they health bars drop simultaneously and your rise from satanic is so satisfying


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 8, 2013)

I just lost my ability to play the following heroes:
Lone Druid
Invoker
Meepo
Chen
Visage
Phantom Lancer
Slark
Phantom Assassin
Axe

I'm going to have to play again to recover from this slump a bit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2013)

just had a game which we won like 17-69 


I had a lvl 5 Dagon on Bane and our Pudge (he ended with 28 kills) had a lvl 4 dagon by the end  .. fun as hell


----------



## Hustler (Apr 10, 2013)

Didn't know such a thread existed


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Didn't know such a thread existed



You do now 

I just improved my Anti-Mage gameplay, check it out:



Got my BF at 11 or 13 mins, Manta at 19. I didn't even upgrade my boots until 45 mins in


----------



## Hustler (Apr 10, 2013)

Playing AM with a Invoker set



Anyone been watching the G-1 league?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Playing AM with a Invoker set
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone been watching the G-1 league?



I know, I planned it to be as ironic as possible.

Though if you'd notice my previous posts, I'm practicing him along with Voker, Meepo, Chen, Axe, etc.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 10, 2013)

Axe is easy though, I always recommend newbies to play with him. My micro skills are pretty bad so I steer clear of Meepo and Chen.

I see you guys like the European dota scene. Na'vi gona lose TI3 pretty bad this year.


----------



## Laura (Apr 10, 2013)

I think I'd first recommend someone like drow ranger to a first time player.  

Others would be the sniper, medusa, wind runner, slithereen guard, tidehunter, dazzle...


----------



## Hustler (Apr 10, 2013)

You play Dota??? noice!

I tell noobs to pick Invoker 

It's true Drow is a noob hero but I wouldn't give a carry to first timers, she's really squishy. Sniper has imba range but he's really squishy too. Medusa needs plenty of farm.

I usually tell them to pick Axe because he's tanky as hell and counter helix is an annoying passive. Gyrocopter is a not a bad first hero too. Zeus is another easy hero.


----------



## Laura (Apr 10, 2013)

Hustler said:


> I tell noobs to pick Invoker


That's just evil. 


> It's true Drow is a noob hero but I wouldn't give a carry to first timers, she's really squishy. Sniper has imba range but he's really squishy too. Medusa needs plenty of farm.
> 
> I usually tell them to pick Axe because he's tanky as hell and counter helix is an annoying passive. Gyrocopter is a not a bad first hero too. Zeus is another easy hero.


Yeah most of the ones on my list made it because they require very little skill to get a hang of, not too many spells or micromanagement.

I've found the problem with first time players that play zeus is that they never have enough mana for their ultimate when we need it. They just spam their chain lightning.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh yes, I get what you mean. I played with this Zeus and he had a monkey king bar and blade mail, i knew there was no point in even trying when Dota 2 pretty much tells you what items you should get. 

I still see people spamming chain lightning though lol. I only take one level/point of it until I max out lightning bolt and static field. How do you guys build him?


----------



## Laura (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah I'd do the same. I've never played him except for random, so I just follow the recommended items. The refresher orb would be a must though.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Just tell noobs to play Lich and Tide, they're pretty much no brainer and encourage supports. Remember more supports= more fun in pubs

I'm trying to deviate from the initiator Axe and play him as a position 2/3.


----------



## Mantux31 (Apr 10, 2013)

Laura said:


> I think I'd first recommend someone like drow ranger to a first time player.
> 
> Others would be the sniper, medusa, wind runner, slithereen guard, tidehunter, dazzle...



Sniper, medusa for a first time player..
No.
just no


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 10, 2013)

definitely not medusa


----------



## Hustler (Apr 10, 2013)

Speaking of Dusa, can't wait to see Zsmj in a proper competitive game


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Is Medusa ZSMJ or ZSMJ Medusa?


----------



## Mantux31 (Apr 10, 2013)

yes                  .


----------



## Mantux31 (Apr 13, 2013)

played in big point battle #3
qualified into the main tourney, got to play against Empire


----------



## Shiftiness (Apr 13, 2013)

Your team actually took a game from Empire? Holy shit, nice one.


----------



## Mantux31 (Apr 13, 2013)

not a simple way, but also a complete stomp


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 13, 2013)

So every game was a stomp and you stomped them in the second.


Damn nice, Mantux. Damn nice.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Despite my set and hard practice, I'm still 0-10 with Invoker. Man, I lost the first 5 because of me but the next 5 games just... fuck noobs.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Despite my set and hard practice, I'm still 0-10 with Invoker. Man, I lost the first 5 because of me but the next 5 games just... fuck noobs.



Lol what are you struggling with?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Deciding what reagents to start with. For example, my latest game which is this:
1st is the game, 2nd link is the skill build



Early game vs Zeus, I decide to pick up 2 lvls of Exort, since I packed 2 sets of Tangoes so its not overkill with Regen and positioned myself so I don't get hacked by Arc Lightning while not sacrificing the last hits. I get lvl 1 Quas at Lvl 4 for the regen because I ran out of tangoes and most importantly Cold Snap. I get another level of Quas for the extra regen since I frantically ran around the map to force unfavorable engagements for the enemy team to give AM some space but he still dies to Ursa+Zeus Ult.

I realized we lacked the damage output for counter initiation since Centaur is too tanky with Stampede so I begin to max Exort. We still lose in clashes, partly due to Nyx's hesitation and lack of skill to get easy 2 man impales and because the enemy was too fed eating Riki and Nyx for breakfast. I get some levels of Wex so Meteor deals for damage since we rely on them initiating so I can deaf blast+meteor when they come in.

Long story short, I felt we would've won if I got Quas Wex instead of Wex Exort.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2013)

Invoker and Pudge are both very level dependent heroes so if mid is not available it can be rather hard for either. Considering you did solo, you were still the lowest level in your team, you might want to work on that when you're playing Invoker.

Secondly their team has lots of burst damage compared to guys so you should have gone for a more survivability/team fight oriented build which is quas + wex. Sunstrike at early levels is good but they have BH with Windwalk, Dark Seer with surge and Centaur is just tanky as fuck, but it does give you the edge in last hitting though but once you get phase you should be fine.

Just my 2c


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 15, 2013)

They were really dependent on me ganking with Pudge so I can't find the necessary levels because they wanted to gank even when we have heroes that are good in turtling. Bad decision making on my part, should have repeatedly told them that.

Got 1 win when i looked in my game history, I remembered going support Invoker


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 15, 2013)

God fucking damnit, the disconnects and pauses @ G1 West qualifications are monstrous


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 15, 2013)

That's because internet connections bro. Bad, bad, bad servers and ISP.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2013)

Empire lost 4 vs 5 lol

I dunno why they would kick Eternal Envy out of Nth, isn't he one of the founders?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 15, 2013)

They wanted an all Swedish team, Loda mainly. The team doing better without EE.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 15, 2013)

Empire really bad these days


dat Ursa 

0 fucks given


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> They wanted an all Swedish team, Loda mainly. The team doing better without EE.


Well i'd be pretty butthurt too if I develop a team and get kicked out of it because of a bullshit reason. 

Wasn't he playing support for Nth when he's actually a carry player?


Fluttershy said:


> Empire really bad these days
> 
> 
> dat Ursa
> ...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 15, 2013)

He was a little butthurt and because of that, he is truly *eternal envy* 

Loda is carry, he was position 4, I believe.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 16, 2013)

man, I absolutely love Rapiercopter


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]eYBCY54F670[/YOUTUBE]

Oh god lol


----------



## Mantux31 (Apr 18, 2013)

played in jD OPEN yesterday, got to round 5 and then tobi came to cast the game
10k viewers damn


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2013)

so new patch


----------



## Mantux31 (Apr 18, 2013)

Skywrath's going to see light in competitive scene
Drow & Tusk are not.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2013)

really ?

from glancing at his skills and shit he seems to be a 100% uber glass cannon nuker with no escapes or disables

useless against magic immunity


but I haven't actually played him yet


and I guess supports are squishy anyway, so that's not a point against him


----------



## Mantux31 (Apr 18, 2013)

He is being played at SEA scene.
Basically he does a lot of nuking damage, also the silence is great. When I used to play dota1, I'd pick him against weaver.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh god the most annoying hero after Abaddon is out 

Man I had no idea how awesome Bristleback is in Dota 2



> Won Match 14 hours ago 175805304 All Pick   57:32  25/6/30


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 25, 2013)

Valve officially announces the international 3. I like the international,very entertaining to watch.

Source:


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 26, 2013)

Excellent guide on how to support, great for players of all skill levels.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2013)

so who do you think will be the second to get TI3 invite ?


IMO NaVi or LGD.cn


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2013)

oh shit, that second NTH vs NaVi game (G-1 qualifiers)

what a game


antifun cured the cancer 


XBOCT <3 <3 <3


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 26, 2013)

cancer lancer cured


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2013)

tbh it was NTH strategy fault


Loda basically just farmed the whole game and probably hoped NaVi would come to him

you need to utilise his illusions, i.e. split-push .. he could've done it better then AM and they would've won

but with rax down even PL loses


either that or just go push like 20-30 min earlier when AM still didn't have much and Loda already had Heart


----------



## Mantux31 (Apr 26, 2013)

as i posted in other forums, the invites are gonna be these
ti2 top4 ; LGD, IG, Na'vi, DK
latest tourney winners ; VP, Alliance, fnatic, Dignitas
then some SEA teams aka zenith, orange don't really follow their scene..
Murrikan teams for marketing ; TL, EG.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2013)

what about LGD.int ?


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2013)

IG already got their invite 

No offense but Xboct should have got kicked out of Na'vi instead of Smile. He's a good farmer but really bad decision making. LOH > Kuroky + Funn1k IMO.

I personally like Zenith and hopefully they get their invite soon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2013)

Xvost did really good on AM against the PL


not sure what went wrong with NaVi in game 3 .. but that NTH batrider was real good .. WR too

guess Alliance just showed their A-game


I also felt that Tinker in game 3 was meh .. would've been better Clinkz for funn1k - he plays him well too


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2013)

If you really want a good Pl vs AM game then watch LGD vs Dk/ Sylar vs Burning.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suiovlssmhI[/YOUTUBE]

I reckon Na'vi should get LOH back and try for Black


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2013)

I still think both NTH and NaVi will qualify for G1 

NTH from winners bracket and NaVi from losers


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2013)

Was never much of a Na'vi fan but I loved watching them play but they just don't have that flair anymore

NTH yes, they're the new Na'vi


----------



## Mantux31 (Apr 26, 2013)

yes you are correct.
but thing is, na'vi was entertainingish to watch.
Alliance is just obring as fuck


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2013)

Na'vi was entertaining because Puppey had a reliable team and he could always do what he pleases. You should watch the recent NTH games, they pick out of the norm heroes like Axe and make it work, they're starting to playing interesting style of Dota.

5 more invited to TI3

Na'vi fans going nuts


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 27, 2013)

I expect IG to defend their title successfully this year.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2013)

yeah, I'm betting on iG too, though would love to see either NaVi or NTH in top 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2013)

god fucking damn it

Liquid - NaVi    2 - 0, G1 over for them



Im dissapoint


----------



## Hustler (Apr 27, 2013)

Lol so bad

Yeah I agree, I think this is gona be a walk in the park for IG


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2013)

gonna be rooting for Bulldog


----------



## Hustler (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm hoping for more trolling from iceiceice and crazy strats


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 27, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> yeah, I'm betting on iG too, though would love to see either NaVi or NTH in top 3



True,if betting was allowed I'd bet on IG. But I don't support them as a team. I always liked NA'vi's style of gameplay more. It sucks that light of heaven left the team.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKr-C44Y0ww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2013)

HAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA that panda killed me


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 29, 2013)

Liquid and Alliance to G1-league Lan in China . Gonna be a mini International 3 before the actual event.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 29, 2013)

yep


but that game 2 Liquid - Fnatic was


----------



## Mantux31 (Apr 29, 2013)

New invites are out. And everything I said is still going as followed. 
Now the fun part. Last 2 invites remain. I'd assume EG, but there are 2 american teams already. Still, taking EG fanbase and reputation in e-sports, IMO they will be invited. Also, most major teams that have had a name have already been invited. Empire doesn't have a a full roster, I don't see them going unless they qualify. Maybe, MAYBE Rox.Kis. but their line-up is very recent, but from all of the teams in Europe IMO they have the most chance.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 29, 2013)

LGD.int ?


----------



## Mantux31 (Apr 29, 2013)

Forgot about them.
They should get an invite


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 30, 2013)

Don't worry bout LGD.int, they will definitely be one of the final 2. The other team might be MUFC or EG, but with how EG's been doing, I don't think they'd get it.

Edit*

Nvm, someone managed to find the files of the final 2 teams. Looks like it will be LGD.int and MUFC to finish it off .


----------



## Hustler (Apr 30, 2013)

LOH to Empire

Noice!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2013)

top 13 in that ranking = those same exact 13 TI3 invites


----------



## Mantux31 (Apr 30, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> top 13 in that ranking = those same exact 13 TI3 invites



My team is #56
May I get the 56th invite? :amazed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2013)

AM is my personal favorite carry

definitely


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 5, 2013)

> AM is my personal favorite carry
> 
> definitely



I want Medusa to enter the meta so badly but it will probably never happen. Loda pls!!

Also, I'm surprised that this shitstorm over Kaipi has still not died down...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2013)

so what happnd to longDD ?


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> AM is my personal favorite carry
> 
> definitely


So boring to play with for the first 40 mins or so



Fluttershy said:


> so what happnd to longDD ?



Sylar chopped his DD


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2013)

> So boring to play with for the first 40 mins or so


all carries need farm

I find blink farm to be better then most


and blink in general is fun in fights

for example I think AM needs to use his blink to kite (possibly switching focus to supports) an enemy carry alchemist until Chemical Rage is over



also he can splitpush with manta .. not as good as cancer lancer, but still


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> all carries need farm
> 
> I find blink farm to be better then most
> 
> ...



I still prefer PL. He defends better, pushes better, jungles better and actually can involve in team fights mid game. 

If I want to go for a 40 minute farming hard carry, i'd rather Void. Not to take credit away but yeah AM is probably the hardest to kill out of the carries. So many times the fucker blinked away on like 40 hp  .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2013)

cancer is stronger overall, but I just hate his playstyle 

and having to manage all the illusions, ugh (even with the auto select summons and the extra buttons and ctrl-attack and shit)

my micro sucks 


+ if you catch him alone w/o his illusion army he can go down even w/o your carries help .. his escape is countered by dust/gem and he never has BKB .. he'd never get away from ~Storm Spirit + 1 or 2 more (actually that's how he died a few times in that second G1 NaVi - NTH game where NaVis AM beat Lodas PL .. granted, Loda wasn't using him right)

void is good, yeah



PL hasn't been winning much lately .. teams getting better at countering him


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2013)

Yeah his escape mechanism is not really that great but that's the price you pay for such an overpowered hero. With manta it's pretty hard to catch him off guard. Dear god, the amount of illusions manta makes. 

I haven't actually seen Loda's PL but it's not even one of his best heroes right? I remember him being really good with Spectre. Burning is really good with PL, then again which hero is Burning actually not good with?

It surprises me how much Void is ignored in the pro scene considering no one carries harder.

Morphling really needs a buff.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2013)

> I haven't actually seen Loda's PL but it's not even one of his best heroes right?


probably not, no


Burning is my fav carry as well


----------



## Laura (May 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv6eXuwFCLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 6, 2013)

Fluttershy said:
			
		

> PL hasn't been winning much lately .. teams getting better at countering him


In the games I've been watching it seems the countering part is more about beating him before his items are all up. Maybe I don't see see enough games, but it seems like in a man-mode fight the only carry that can stand against a PL with all his items up is Gyrocopter with a rapier.

EDIT: is there a game with a fat Sven going up against a fat PL?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2013)

longDD - invite-slayer


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 6, 2013)

I guess this sets the precedent...


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2013)

Oh damn! 

LGD is gona stomp through the qualifiers, that leaves one more spot. I like both VG and Rattlesnake though.

Still remember the Lanm Tiny from TI2


----------



## Stumpy (May 6, 2013)

Yo that Troll Warlord is baller.


----------



## familyparka (May 10, 2013)

Am I the only one thinking Bristle needs more attention?

Seriously, he is extremely strong in the proper setup, but people don't play him, at all.


----------



## Hustler (May 10, 2013)

VG gaming


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 10, 2013)

> Am I the only one thinking Bristle needs more attention?
> 
> Seriously, he is extremely strong in the proper setup, but people don't play him, at all.



Navi used him a few days ago. Some of the picks lately have been rather interesting. That game with Bristleback also had Skywrath Mage (Dendi) and Treeant Protector against him on mid.

Yesterday EG ran Drow as well.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2013)

ahahah that 75 min Mouz - KP game


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2013)

holy shit that second Liquid-NaVi game

my nerves cells died by the millions


say what you want about current NaVi, but their overall teamfight skill (likely from experience compared to newer teams) and comeback potential are as good as ever


and I'm just about to declare Kuroky best Rubick in the world


----------



## Hustler (May 12, 2013)

Gota watch that game

I always hear about Kuroky's Rubick. MMY/X Rubick is pretty damn good too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2013)

it was Ursa + TA vs Naix and Slark  


western dota can be so lulzy, but also so very exciting at times 



NaVi don't need to worry about personal skill I think even in current state, what they need is stability & discipline .. and maybe more/better coordination .. with those I could see them actually trying for something high at TI3 .. Alliance/Liquid could be there too (well, Alliance more so), but they need a lot of experience against China first, they do have upcoming G1 for that, but I wonder if it'll be enough


Fnatic/Dignitas etc. - no way


----------



## Hustler (May 12, 2013)

Wow Slark pick?? noice

Yeah Western Dota is refreshing because of the drafts but you learn a lot more from Chinese Dota. Vici gaming defeated LGD, Rising Stars defeated Orange and Rattlesnake lost to Zenith in a very very close game, oh man the qualifiers are gona be so amazing.

Yeah I don't think anyone can doubt Na'vi's skills but when you compare their teamwork to someone like IG or Alliance. I just don't see the chemistry anymore.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2013)

they have some time before TI still, we'll see

I always feel that TI money is a major motivator, perhaps that's what Navi need 

honestly i just want western dota to put up a fight for the sake of the spectacle at least


Alliance are great, but 4 of them (except for Loda) have pretty much zero TI and China experience atm, don't they ? not 100% sure 

IG are still the overall favorites I guess, but certainly there are teams that have an actual chance of dethroning them




> Vici gaming defeated LGD


yeah, saw that one

Orange lost too ? 


I guess you can't say that LGD are gonna steamroll the qualifiers anymore  .. though I'm sure Wild Card will go to East


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2013)

> say what you want about current NaVi, but their overall teamfight skill (likely from experience compared to newer teams) and comeback potential are as good as ever


seems I was too hasty 

EG too stronk


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 12, 2013)

I'm kinda surprised at EG surging like this. Maybe the benefits of all being in a team house are starting to show...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2013)




----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 13, 2013)

^ That looks like a PyrionFlax production

Qualifiers


*Spoiler*: __ 




Damn, didn't expect Rox.kis to go down to AL, much less Empire getting swept. Didn't watch the games but I'm curious now to see what happened.

It's kinda weird thinking a team with LightOfHeaven won't make it. He must be really rusty...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2013)

I fully expected Empire to hit rock bottom


dat Slark gaining popularity


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2013)

I watched Na'vi vs EG game 1

Dem sexy Bamboe plays


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 13, 2013)

lol, Tiny in last game was awesome. Tree to the face sorts out pesky bkb's everytime...


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 17, 2013)

Holy shit that Rox.Kis vs EG game... that was warfare.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2013)

eeyup

and I missed it all sleeping 

waiting replay now


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2013)

Ok I watched some Kuroky Rubick highlights and he's pretty damn good, I wana see him do it against big teams though

Like Dendi did in TI2

Also Zenith got hammered by Tongfu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2013)

DD looking damn good now


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 21, 2013)

lol, didn't expect Mouz to go through from the west.

Has anyone been following eastern qualifiers so far? I haven't been able to watch any vods.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 21, 2013)

Tell us more, friend...


----------



## Hustler (May 21, 2013)

First departure vs Rattlesnake 2nd game

Dat Meracle Wisp

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6azP-WjoJQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lucky (May 21, 2013)

i want dota 2 to have an EM mode.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 23, 2013)

Dreamz disappointed at game 2 vs LGD. Disappointing Julz and owey's decision was bad when they were sieged at game 1.

Meracle doto better than ph doto


----------



## Hustler (May 23, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Dreamz disappointed at game 2 vs LGD. Disappointing Julz and owey's decision was bad when they were sieged at game 1.



 Dat blink into the LGD team


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 23, 2013)

Julz getting ganked and dying, then buying back only to blink into the entire LGD team 

At least that ain't as bad as this one:


Fuck, I can't stop laughing 

Oh yeah, Elder Titan released in CM or not?


----------



## Hustler (May 23, 2013)

Hahaha owned by the ward

I love Cty, such a good player


----------



## Shiftiness (May 23, 2013)

I love it when the sole carry on my team has mana boots and bottle at 25 mins. Makes me feel good.


----------



## Mantux31 (May 24, 2013)

Played against Dendi
Won
was a fun gmae


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 24, 2013)

So I'm practicing carry heroes and I've got AM and PL down in their farming and item timing like 11 min BF or 15 min diff treads but I can't seem to get Morphling right. Any tips?

Oh and another thing.. when do you want to disrupt creep equilibrium early on when you're farming?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 25, 2013)

^I'm guessing that depends on how your team is laning...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2013)

HOLY SHIT, Alliance steamrolling China so far

beat Orange, beat LGD (I missed those games - were they good ?)



DK and Liquid lost every single game so far


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 25, 2013)

Alliance 5 man tp at the start of the game to take rosh, that was some incredible play and I bet DK was like "wtf, they had blink dagger or something?"

Watching IG vs LGD and I'm hoping LGD puts out IG to destroy the fanboys' trolling.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2013)

............ Liquid raped iG 32-2 or so with an e-blade Slark


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 25, 2013)

Fuck you Flutter, DON'T SPOIL!

FUCK FUCK FUCK!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2013)

I thought you'd be watching this shit live 

sorry, I'll tag it next time


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Mantux31 (May 25, 2013)

Quelling Blade

- Range increased to 350
- Can be used on observer and sentry wards.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 26, 2013)

G1 finals comment


*Spoiler*: __ 





lol, someone forgot to tell Alliance that China doto is unbeatable...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 26, 2013)

LGD sucked Alliance's dick.

s4, akke, EGM too pro


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 26, 2013)

As awesome as the result is, I'm guessing S4 is right in that there was an element of surprise, although I think it was ig/DK/LGD's own fault in that regard (Ironically the same thing Puppey and Navi did to them in Ti2). Brax on MAAD was also saying how it seems to be prevalent that they simply devalue certain picks and overrate others based only on their own understanding. I think the east just learned a hard lesson as to why Batrider and Wisp are first bans in the west.

Also, lol at Lumi trolling China over Liquid's Slark pick...


----------



## HaxHax (May 26, 2013)

Loda and EGM need to take off their f'kin hats already. Just makes me mad.

Didn't even take em off during the national anthems. Just man up and cut your hair if the comb-over is that embarrassing to you.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> As awesome as the result is, I'm guessing S4 is right in that there was an element of surprise, although I think it was ig/DK/LGD's own fault in that regard (Ironically the same thing Puppey and Navi did to them in Ti2). Brax on MAAD was also saying how it seems to be prevalent that they simply devalue certain picks and overrate others based only on their own understanding. I think the east just learned a hard lesson as to why Batrider and Wisp are first bans in the west.
> 
> Also, lol at Lumi trolling China over Liquid's Slark pick...



The Brax from LGD.int, a team that has always been a stern opponent to picking wisp, since "chinese positioning is just on another level"? Yep, that's the one ..


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 27, 2013)

> The Brax from LGD.int, a team that has always been a stern opponent to picking wisp, since "chinese positioning is just on another level"? Yep, that's the one ..


When he made that comment on MAAD he wasn't actually talking about Wisp, I just found it ironic that it still applied. To the positioning point though I think there is some merit to it but I think Alliance had gotten in all the asian teams' heads to the point that they didn't know what they were doing anymore. I mean the Wisp combo thing if I'm understanding it correctly is about Io bringing in a carry with a reliable stun but Alliance was doing it with a PA of all things.


----------



## Eskimo (May 27, 2013)

Even if it isn't nearly as exciting, I want to see some western team beat the chinese at their own game (ie risk-free dota). It's not really fun to watch a gyro/dk farm stacks all game but Chinese dota takes a lot of discipline and practice, which certainly isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 27, 2013)

I feel bad for Mineski. They are being held down by their position 1 who is yani. He's the one who's supposed to carry yet Jay and Jhoven gets more items than him.

He really is the reason why they suck. Their two supports need improving but they are not as bad as yani.


----------



## Hustler (May 27, 2013)

Lol what's wrong with IG? Either they're just trying out all the crazy things before TI3 or they're not adapting to the new meta.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 27, 2013)

> Lol what's wrong with IG? Either they're just trying out all the crazy things before TI3 or they're not adapting to the new meta.



The rumor mill has interpersonal problems between team members being the cause of it. I dunno if that's just people trolling though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2013)




----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 27, 2013)

lol, did you actually get anything from that? I can't make much sense of it. Seems to whittle down to inevitability?


----------



## αshɘs (May 27, 2013)

Noob here. Slowly getting into this, watching games, playing against bots and all. Add me if you want


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2013)

I wish troll warlord was in cm


----------



## Rios (May 27, 2013)

I wish troll warlord was not in ap


----------



## Mantux31 (May 27, 2013)

I wish you noobs stopped whining and get better
no seriously. Yeah, Trees living armor is over buffed, but you got to overcome that shit


----------



## αshɘs (May 27, 2013)

so, who are the recommended heroes for beginners, aside from Lich?


----------



## Hustler (May 27, 2013)

Sniper, Viper, Axe


----------



## Mantux31 (May 27, 2013)

Just watch some guides and try to do as they say. You don't need to be any good to play by a guide.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 28, 2013)

lol, Rising Stars using Alliance strat, trying to give LGD nightmares...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 28, 2013)

Who's complaining about Living Armor here, Tux?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> lol, Rising Stars using Alliance strat, trying to give LGD nightmares...


this was in game 1 or game 2 ?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 28, 2013)

Game 1. 

I must admit, some of the picks coming out in Eastern Qualifiers are more adventurous than I thought they'd be.


----------



## Stumpy (May 28, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> so, who are the recommended heroes for beginners, aside from Lich?



Skeleton King and maybe Sven for melee/strength heroes. Skeleton King is a great newbie hero because he only has one active skill (a good single target stun) and three good passive skills. This lets you focus on the game rather than what skills to use.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 28, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> so, who are the recommended heroes for beginners, aside from Lich?



wifestealer lifestealer doesn't need great items tanky has magic imunity

Who can stop Alliance on TI3 S4 Bulldog are too good


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 29, 2013)

> so, who are the recommended heroes for beginners, aside from Lich?



I actually liked Juggernaut to start with. He gets a little bit of crit, an escape mechanism that doubles as a farming tool, a healing ward so you don't have to be good and managing consumables and his ultimate is really easy to use.



> Who can stop Alliance on TI3 S4 Bulldog are too good


When it comes to Alliance I'm actually concerned about the upcoming patch. If Lone Druid gets nerfed or something else becomes seriously viable against it (like Skywrath Mage is doing to Magnus), then a big part of their arsenal gets taken away.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 29, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I actually liked Juggernaut to start with. He gets a little bit of crit, an escape mechanism that doubles as a farming tool, a healing ward so you don't have to be good and managing consumables and his ultimate is really easy to use.
> 
> 
> When it comes to Alliance I'm actually concerned about the upcoming patch. If Lone Druid gets nerfed or something else becomes seriously viable against it (like Skywrath Mage is doing to Magnus), then a big part of their arsenal gets taken away.



it won't be large patch that would change too much that will be  after TI3
this EG vs Fnatic game throw then counter throws


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 30, 2013)

The patch is here. Let the madness begin...


----------



## Mantux31 (May 30, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Who's complaining about Living Armor here, Tux?



I                am


----------



## Hustler (May 30, 2013)

Lol the patch

TI3 is gona get turned upside down


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 30, 2013)

There's so much in that patch its hard to know where to start. Stuff I found interesting was:

 - ban/pick sequence changed - drafting game gets switched up again
 - bottle crow nerfed - maybe not big but it might change which heroes can go mid
 - medusa ulti - yeah she's not in cm but i think that skill needed a change and this one looks cool
 - LD nerf - interesting as a talking point but probably doesn't matter to AdmiralBulldog
 - Doombringer buff - the way his Doom skill works now he seems like a better version of Silencer
 - Gyro nerf - good riddance
 - Necrolyte and Omniknight upgrades - seem massively game changing

Even the item changes looks vaguely interesting.


----------



## Hustler (May 30, 2013)

Ursa fury swipes last 15 sec
Bloodstone and Necrolyte aghanims are damn op
Magnus is bloody useless now, 50 damage? really?

Liking Omni aghanims, Dusa ultimate and Mirana arrow upgrade


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2013)

idk if they're gonna pick Necrolyte just because of this


and Omniknight needs to get an AS first somehow, but if he does it does seem imba


----------



## Hustler (May 30, 2013)

We're probably gona see lot of off lane Omni. He works just like LS but just doesn't hit as hard.


----------



## Forces (May 30, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> idk if they're gonna pick Necrolyte just because of this
> 
> 
> and Omniknight needs to get an AS first somehow, but if he does it does seem imba



Necrolyte was always good against high hp heroes, but now I'll certainly pick him more often as I'm guaranteed kills when I ulted someone and my friends were attacking him and he died by their hit before the ult took place

And lol at Bloodstone


----------



## Rios (May 31, 2013)

> Aghanim's Doom duration doesn't count down while the target is within 550 range of Doombringer



You can keep this shit on for as long as you want 0_0 ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Doom, Necro, 1st pick material.

Predicted the new ban/pick as 2/2/1 

I am disappointed no one pointed out that Meepo now has 35% magic resistance and that gem is now unbreakable.

Lol, PA now has 40% max evasion.

Admiral Bulldog doesn't care about LD nerf, he'll just make the main damage dealer Sylla instead of the Spirit Bear.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 1, 2013)

Julz and Owey kicked out lol

Can someone fill me in on why everyone has a dislike for Dreamz?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Because Julz is inconsistent and sucks now. Idk about Owey but there are better carry players than him.

Dreamz (Julz) bragged about getting invited to TI3 so they got their just desserts


----------



## Forces (Jun 2, 2013)

Huskar being able to get tons of magic resistance 
Now Necro's ult isn't going to be effective on him


----------



## Rios (Jun 2, 2013)

So is there any way to beat PL in public games?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, pick early game pushers and finish the game in 30 minutes


----------



## Rios (Jun 2, 2013)

Thats assuming you play with people who do not pick 4 carries.

Dont you love games like this


Of course team blames me for being a "solo player" when I've contributed to 31 of their kills


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol yeah European server?? People complain about everything

I absolutely hate it when your team just keeps going for ganks instead of pushing when the enemy team is stacked with late game heroes


----------



## Rios (Jun 2, 2013)

Eastern Europe, with the Russians, obviously every game is going to be a bitch fest 

2 things frustrate me about public games, main reason why I barely bother playing.

First thing is teammates just giving up when something doesnt go their way.

Second is that unbeatable pack of heroes(Ursa, PL, PA, Riki, not Drow because she got nerfed)which cant be beaten unless you have good team work. If you happen to be against them and you dont have an overpowered pub stomper of your own consider yourself beaten >.>

Whats worse they all get buffs in the new version(except for the PL)


----------



## Rios (Jun 2, 2013)

It still boggles my mind how a naix+lesh line couldnt dominate a PA+Timber. Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Forces (Jun 2, 2013)

Why would it be hilarious? Slow + Stun with dmg = effective
If it's Balanar and Leshrac it's even better, Slow with damage + Stun with dmg = ultra effective

Also what the fuck is that Timber hero called in Dota 1?


----------



## Rios (Jun 2, 2013)

Goblin Shredder from W3.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 2, 2013)

Some fucker kept throwing out and destroying items from courier. Also, another fucker report everyone in the match for abusive talking. Even the silent ones.

What do I do with these people?

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 2, 2013)

I love 25 min gg.


----------



## Rios (Jun 3, 2013)

Why are you playing support when you are going to mess your carry's last hits? I dont understand this game.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Rios said:


> It still boggles my mind how a naix+lesh line couldnt dominate a PA+Timber. Absolutely hilarious.



Easy, Edict and Feast damage are reduced by Timber's Reactive Armor, Wounds are ineffective vs Phantom Strike and Timber Chain and N'aix is for pussies who can't beat RNG

inb4PA1stpick


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios said:


> Why are you playing support when you are going to mess your carry's last hits? I dont understand this game.



Gotta have those 5min mana boots yo.

;p


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 4, 2013)

Guys. My past seven games were like this:

My team - levels 9, 10, 8, 8 (me), and 15. 
Enemy team - levels 17, 10, 19, 31, 5

And we get smashed. 7 games in a row now. Why the fuck does matchmaking do this to me? I'm playing single draft Europe+US. While I know these numbers don't show skill, these people have much more experience and usually are much more skilled.

//HbS


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 4, 2013)

You have a dotabuff? Let me check it out.

--

Also there is no level 31 wtf. I'm going to assume you mean 21. ;P The numbers you put up make it seem like someone won a lane pretty hard/got massive farm early game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 4, 2013)

I am talking about profile level, not in-game. Basicly, I am put against team of people who played over 500 games with a team of people who played around 120 (myself included) or less.

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Guys. My past seven games were like this:
> 
> My team - levels 9, 10, 8, 8 (me), and 15.
> Enemy team - levels 17, 10, 19, 31, 5
> ...



Try solo queuing.

EDIT: Oh wait, you're not stacking? Don't try single draft?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2013)

HBS I think it's just putting you against stacks. Try AP like Hyperion said and see if its better.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 5, 2013)

sd is a horrible mode. ap for casual pub stomp (too bad no em). and rd/cm for inhouse/organized.


----------



## Eskimo (Jun 5, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I am talking about profile level, not in-game. Basicly, I am put against team of people who played over 500 games with a team of people who played around 120 (myself included) or less.
> 
> //HbS



Profile level means nothing, neither do wins. I think there's a certain cutoff based on # of wins for which you can play in each tier, but apart from that matchmaking is done by a hidden skill rating. The cutoff is low enough to be insignificant as well, because on my smurf all my games were in the very high bracket after like 50 games.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, profile level indicates how many games you played, and with each game you gain a little bit of skill and experience, basicly you get better. 9 times out of 10 person who played 500 matches will be better than someone who played 100.

Maybe the fact I had 62 wins to 49 losses (when it started pairing me with these people) had something to do with it.

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Maybe you're just too good for your win-loss ratio and it pairs you versus equally skilled players. MM has a lot more than win-loss, it also judges your performance.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 5, 2013)

it ended in 8 games in a row lost badly, and the 9th game was a horrible, boring, 20-minutes long roflstomp on my part. Now it's 63/60.

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 5, 2013)

New BB actually makes Huskar very viable in comp. Maybe if he gets picked in comp, we'll see a surge of Slardar, Dazzle and Troll picks to counter him since meta is too heavy in the magic damage department early to mid game.

I'm speaking after 6.78 ofc.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> New BB actually makes Huskar very viable in comp. Maybe if he gets picked in comp, we'll see a surge of Slardar, Dazzle and Troll picks to counter him since meta is too heavy in the magic damage department early to mid game.
> 
> I'm speaking after 6.78 ofc.



He got removed from CM


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hustler said:


> He got removed from CM



That's why I said after 6.78. Should have been clearer with that.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 7, 2013)

lol, these post patch picks are delectable...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-iEl39FIoQ[/YOUTUBE]

Someone make a gif on this.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 11, 2013)

lol, did Naix just midas that creep to save the shitty hook? Nice.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 11, 2013)

Midas Lifestealer op, nerf please


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHUlnbuH5M8[/YOUTUBE]

Oh the bloodbath 


*Spoiler*: __ 



104 total kills at the end, Bulldog doing lots of taunting with his Prophet


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 11, 2013)

Is there any way to edit the default_HERO.txt files to contain Ability guides and tooltips?

For example, 

*Spoiler*: __ 



"itembuilds/test_axe.txt"
{
	"author"		"Valve"
	"hero"			"npc_dota_hero_sniper"
	"Title"			"Recommended items for Sniper"

	"ItemBuild"	
	{		
		"Items"		
		{		
			"#DOTA_Item_Build_Starting_Items"
			{	
				"item"	"item_slippers"	
				"item"	"item_slippers"	
				"item"	"item_branches"	
				"item"	"item_branches"	
				"item"	"item_tango"				
				"item"	"item_butterfly"
			}			
			"#DOTA_Item_Build_Core_Items"	
			{
				"item"	"item_ring_of_aquila"	
				"item"	"item_power_treads"
				"item"	"item_maelstrom"	
			}
			"Situational Damage"
			{			
				"item"	"item_mjollnir"	
				"item"	"item_yasha"
				"item"	"item_greater_crit"
			}
			"Situational Survivability"
			{
				"item"	"item_invis_sword"
				"item"	"item_black_king_bar"
				"item"	"item_helm_of_the_dominator"
			}
			"Countering Enemies"
			{
				"item"	"item_monkey_king_bar"
				"item"	"item_butterfly"
			}
		}
		"ItemTooltips"
		{
				"item_slippers"	"You need all the damage you can get early game."
				"item_branches"	"Branches also make the early game easier."
				"item_lifesteal"	"A single Morbid Mask is excellent instead of Helm of the Dominator, if you@*#re short on cash."
				"item_flask"	"For use after a gank, when your health has dropped by 400."
				"item_tango"	"To stay in lane you need regeneration items."
				"item_hyperstone"	"A Hyperstone is a great item for Sniper. Build it in Mjollnir later on."
				"item_power_treads"	"The stats on power threads are cheap and effective. Additionally, the attack speed really helps activiting Headshot.Switch to agility for last hitting and use Strength mode in (team)fights, so that you can survive long enough to do damage."
				"item_black_king_bar"	"When the enemy team has a lot of stuns and other damaging spells, Black King Bar is the item to get. Additionally, the enemy has to come closer to Sniper to hit him, so you will have plenty time to activate BKB and keep shooting."
				"item_rapier"	"Because sniper is still squishy, even with a full build, you shouldn@*#t get Divine Rapier."
				"item_monkey_king_bar"	"If the enemy carry gets a Butterfly or there is an other form of Evasion on the enemy team (but not Void!) then MKB is a great item. It also works wonders for sieging the enemy base, because you can outrange turrets."
				"item_butterfly"	"If you get hit a lot by physical attacks, 25% Evasion can raise your Effective HP a lot more than a little Strength or Armor can do. And don@*#t forget it deals a ton of damage too!"
				"item_greater_crit"	"When you@*#ve got enough Attack Speed on Sniper it is time to add a little more Damage to the mix. Daedalus will certainly do the trick by adding a huge crit chance and an additional 81 Damage.Alternatively, you can also get Crystalis early and upgrade to Daedlus later."
				"item_basher"	"Skull Basher has a lowered chance of 10% to activate on ranged heroes. Thus it is only occasionally that it is useful. Upgrade to Abyssal for a lot of damage."
				"item_manta"	"A great item to upgrade your Yasha into. The 2 illusions will deal 28% damage each, but will not use  Headshot, Maelstrom or Critical hits. It also gives you more survivability."
				"item_lesser_crit"	"You can get a crystalis after your core, but getting a little more attack speed first helps sniper a lot more."
				"item_invis_sword"	"If you@*#re getting ganked a lot or quickly focussed in teamfights Shadow Blade will help get the heat off you. Use it to lose focus from the enemy team and move to a safe position to continue sniping."
				"item_satanic"	"Get Satanic when the game runs really long."
				"item_mjollnir"	"Mjollnir supercharges Sniper@*#s Attack Speed for maximizing Headshot uses and DPS. It also upgrades the passive Chain Lightning to deal 33% more damage."
				"item_skadi"	"In some cases a Skadi can help you shut down enemy melee carries by keeping them permanently slowed. It stacks with Lifesteal too!"
				"item_helm_of_the_dominator"	"When you notice that you do a lot of damage in fights but could still use a little more defense, then get Lifesteal. Upgrade Late Game to Satanic.Pro tip: Helm of the Dominator also allows you to stack the Ancients for farm."
				"item_maelstrom"	"Maelstrom has everything Sniper needs: Damage, Attack Speed and an AoE farming spell. With Maelstrom Sniper is able to quickly farm up the expensive items he needs to shine in teamfights."
				"item_yasha"	"Yasha is a great item for many agility carries and no less so on Sniper. The movement speed bonus helps you stay at range, so that you may attack enemies without worry. Later upgrade it to Manta Style for some added (illusion) damage and survivabilty."
				"item_abyssal_blade"	"100 Damage is nothing to scoff at and another chance to bash enemies isn@*#t bad either. However, it still has only 10% chance to activate on ranged heroes, and the bash will get blocked by magic immunity."
				"item_ring_of_aquila"	"Aquila will add quite a bit of damage to your early game, making last hitting way easier."
		}
	}
	"AbilityBuild"
	{
		"AbilityOrder"
		{
			"1"	"sniper_headshot"
			"2"	"sniper_take_aim"
			"3"	"sniper_headshot"
			"4"	"sniper_take_aim"
			"5"	"sniper_headshot"
			"6"	"sniper_assassinate"
			"7"	"sniper_headshot"
			"8"	"sniper_take_aim"
			"9"	"sniper_shrapnel"
			"10"	"sniper_take_aim"
			"11"	"sniper_assassinate"
			"12"	"attribute_bonus"
			"13"	"attribute_bonus"
			"14"	"attribute_bonus"
			"15"	"attribute_bonus"
			"16"	"sniper_assassinate"
			"17"	"attribute_bonus"
			"18"	"attribute_bonus"
			"19"	"attribute_bonus"
			"20"	"attribute_bonus"
			"21"	"attribute_bonus"
			"22"	"attribute_bonus"
			"23"	"sniper_shrapnel"
			"24"	"sniper_shrapnel"
			"25"	"sniper_shrapnel"
		}
		"AbilityTooltips"
		{
				"sniper_shrapnel"	"Shrapnel has some use as a Pushing ability, but I use it mainly to slow enemies that dive my tower or try to escape.The AoE is so small that you cannot rely on it to deal a lot of damage."
				"sniper_headshot"	"If you feel that your lane is safe (not many stuns or a lot of damage early game) level Headshot first. It allows for easy last hitting and denying(!) creeps. However, Take Aim is better when you want to play it safe."
				"sniper_take_aim"	"Take Aim is what makes Sniper, Sniper. It allows you to farm safely from afar. But more importantly it gives you the ability to stay out of harm@*#s way when teamfights occur, so that you can maximize your damage output."
				"sniper_assassinate"	"Assassinate is a great ability to finish off running enemies. Be careful using it in fights though, as at some point in the game your DPS will be higher if you don@*#t use Assassinate.Another use is harass in lane. Sniper has plenty mana, so feel free to use it now and then."
				"attribute_bonus"	"Stats add that little extra to everything. The difference in your DPS and Survivability is pretty noticeable though."
		}
	}
}



Will only display custom items.

I am writing a piece of Java software that connects to a server that pulls/puts a multiline String from/to an online database. So editing pretty much has to be based on text. I got everything done except actually installing the file.

I'm writing this for a project, so please don't comment on the limited use of this  

//HbS


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> "item_abyssal_blade"	"100 Damage is nothing to scoff at and another chance to bash enemies isn@*#t bad either. However, it still has only 10% chance to activate on ranged heroes, and the bash will get blocked by magic immunity."



erm
Wrong. it goes through BKB


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 13, 2013)

That's the least important thing at the moment. It's not me who wrote this, I just copied a random workshop build for testing.

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 13, 2013)

I think dev.dota2.com can help you with this.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, the project is due last Monday, so I'll just write the install function off as "limited success", since it'll only assign items. 

Though if anyone is interesting, I might develop this software further, maybe make a mobile version for Android tablets... that has to have some use, right? For example for people who don't want to run DOTA2 and enter a bot match to browse builds. Even then we only get top 10.

//HbS


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 14, 2013)

lol, I saw that. They are basically that team which LightOfHeaven coached that beat the Virtus.Pro girls at some starladder event. Navi is probably setting this up for this year's Starladder. I'd love to see a women's team maybe coming up through tier 2/3 ranks and actually show strong play, but i don't think CIS organizations really see them that way.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

I want women vs men games


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Huskar, huehuehue


----------



## Rios (Jun 14, 2013)

How do you lose as Huskar?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 14, 2013)

1. Allies don't know how to support or take advantage of you
2. No aggression early on from your allies or you (Huskar can easily fight 3 people at lvl 9/10)


----------



## Forces (Jun 15, 2013)

Rios said:


> Why are you playing support when you are going to mess your carry's last hits? I dont understand this game.



It's more annoying when they pick heroes like Venge or Crystal Maiden and go buy fucking criticals and shit


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 15, 2013)

A roaming Venge with damage items isn't so bad in normal bracket, worked just fine for me 2 or 3 times. I find BHs who buys Battlefurys and AMs who buys Vanguards more annoying...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 15, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> AMs who buys Vanguards more annoying...



This is ok if you have a Magnus in the team. The early presence of AM is much appreciated then.


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 15, 2013)

True. I'm talking about AM's who buys Vanguards solely because it's on Valves "recommended" items list though.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 15, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> True. I'm talking about AM's who buys Vanguards solely because it's on Valves "recommended" items list though.



Oh this is like my friend who builds exactly as the item guide shows and he's been playing for like 3 years now. No self thinking involved at all and nothing pisses me off more.

Why do you hate Battlefury BH? the regen and damage are pretty nice IMO even though I don't play the hero much


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 15, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> I find BHs who buys Battlefurys more annoying...


Whenever I make a battlefury on my BH I win.


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 15, 2013)

3 years and still follows the recommended item guide? Wow.

I guess the regen is nice and all, but iirc he mostly played as a solo hard lane hero which should usually mean that his Battlefury is quite late. I don't play him much either, but I think his effectiveness peaks quite early, way before he usually would get Battlefury. 

But what do I know, I'm awful at Dota>_>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2013)

BH is supposed to gank non-stop

BF is better for farm


----------



## Rios (Jun 15, 2013)

Exactly because of his ganking nature he needs:
- damage so he can kill his targets before the slow wears off
- some form of regen for constant tracking + windwalk + shuriken

Of course you can buy Desolator + Bottle, however since BH is not that good solo mid, dumb allies who take runes immediately and of course the courier flying wherever it wants(assuming there is even a courier) make BF more......consistent.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2013)

I would buy a Desolator, yes


----------



## Rios (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd rather go Dagon. Best part is nobody can complain about KS when everybody gets gold.


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 15, 2013)

Doesn't for example Medallion + Drums give almost the same mana regen, more stats and better burst for almost 1k less? Not to mention that the components are easier to build as well. 

The only thing it lacks is health regen and you buy a Ring of Health and it's still cheaper.


----------



## Rios (Jun 15, 2013)

You better pray it'll be a short game, otherwise you become just a walking track caster after awhile.


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 15, 2013)

Isn't that a little unfair?  You should at least be able to consistently be capable of picking off supports in team fights, even if you don't a huge amount of kills in the early - mid game and the medallion pick up could let you get an earlier Rosh than normal depending on your line up.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 15, 2013)

Watching Dreamhack today and once again we see the level 1 Roshan with Dire team TP to mid tier 1 tower. There doesn't see to be a clear way to stop it at this point. I get that the draft gives it away that Dire is probably gonna try it, but I'm wondering what the cheapest way to stop it is. It seems to me that the kind of aura/armour reducing/power draft that can take a lvl 1 Roshan, isn't really gonna be scared out of the pit even if Radiant gets there in time, and when they all come out of the pit with level 2 up, level 1 Radiant can't take the fight anyway.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 15, 2013)

BF is purely situational. The damage and regen is nice but the main thing you get it for is the cleave. Also, BH is mostly played as offlaner so he's not going to get that much farm. Therefore, to alleviate his lack of gold, more cost efficient items are procured for him, thus we get the accepted Drums-Phase/Treads-OoV-Medallion as his standard item build. Also, he doesn't really spend his time farming creeps but rather he farms heroes so this item build suits his playstyle very well.

Of course, in not so serious games, you can buy Ethereal Dagon on any hero and still win.


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 15, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Watching Dreamhack today and once again we see the level 1 Roshan with Dire team TP to mid tier 1 tower. There doesn't see to be a clear way to stop it at this point. I get that the draft gives it away that Dire is probably gonna try it, but I'm wondering what the cheapest way to stop it is. It seems to me that the kind of aura/armour reducing/power draft that can take a lvl 1 Roshan, isn't really gonna be scared out of the pit even if Radiant gets there in time, and when they all come out of the pit with level 2 up, level 1 Radiant can't take the fight anyway.



Iirc that strat kills Rosh before you can walk there in time so I guess you have to identify that they're going for that strat through the draft (no idea how you're supposed to do that though) and TP to mid as well. I can't see any other way of getting there in time.

If didn't they go for the early Rosh and your team isn't capable of doing an early Rosh, then you're kinda screwed since you used 135g each on TPs...So I guess you're flipping a coin.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 16, 2013)

What Dreamhack game is that, guys?


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 17, 2013)

Watched EE's stream yesterday. Anyway wanna play Sabernaut?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1CazNC11QM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jun 17, 2013)

Wtf? that's epic


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 17, 2013)

> What Dreamhack game is that, guys?



Virtus.Pro vs Dignitas



> Iirc that strat kills Rosh before you can walk there in time so I guess you have to identify that they're going for that strat through the draft (no idea how you're supposed to do that though) and TP to mid as well. I can't see any other way of getting there in time.


As far as I can tell, the give away in the draft seems to be if Dire goes aura heavy or level 1 damage or armour reduction. Like Virtus.Pro went with Vengeful Spirit, Beastmaster for aura and I think Alchemist for armour reduction. I can't remember which line up Alliance used but I think Ursa was critical in combination with NP for treeants to tank the aggro. You're right though, in the latter case its hard to predict because the carry picked for Loda doesn't seem to conform to any particular pattern and Admiral Bulldog will get NP anyway if the opponent lets it through.


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 17, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Wtf? that's epic



I know, I thought it was pretty cool.

EE's twitch chat on the other hand, exploded with accusations of faggorty and autism + the usual "fuckin' weeaboo" comments. It was hilarious



blacklusterseph004 said:


> As far as I can tell, the give away in the draft seems to be if Dire goes aura heavy or level 1 damage or armour reduction. Like Virtus.Pro went with Vengeful Spirit, Beastmaster for aura and I think Alchemist for armour reduction. I can't remember which line up Alliance used but I think Ursa was critical in combination with NP for treeants to tank the aggro. You're right though, in the latter case its hard to predict because the carry picked for Loda doesn't seem to conform to any particular pattern and Admiral Bulldog will get NP anyway if the opponent lets it through.



Wait, I haven't actually seen the VP game, who tanked Rosh for them? The strat is really fuckin' scary if you don't need summoned units to tank...The main liability I could think of with Alliance line up was that they needed an Ursa which isn't that good of a carry.

You're talking about the game vs DK? I'm pretty sure Bulldog tanked with LD in that one. I saw a pretty good analysis on TL on Alliance picking patterns afte G-1. I'm not sure how much it has changed after the patch, but you should check it out.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 17, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> I know, I thought it was pretty cool.
> 
> EE's twitch chat on the other hand, exploded with accusations of faggorty and autism + the usual "fuckin' weeaboo" comments. It was hilarious



Lol what a surprise, an Asian dota player loving anime . People just hate his guts but he's seriously pretty decent considering he did switch from support to carry, bone7 though .

Cty really likes Yoona lol, I find it really amusing. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T5YAzvQPj4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 17, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Lol what a surprise, an Asian dota player loving anime . People just hate his guts but he's seriously pretty decent considering he did switch from support to carry, bone7 though .



EE is one of my favorite streamers though, plays carry, amusing raging and often drops nuggets of information I would've never figured out on my own, what's it not to like? 

A-God 
Better than Ferrari



Hustler said:


> Cty really likes Yoona lol, I find it really amusing.



He'd have my approval if he was a Sojin fan.



Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T5YAzvQPj4[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZir4pQS2lM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Wait, I haven't actually seen the VP game, who tanked Rosh for them? The strat is really fuckin' scary if you don't need summoned units to tank...The main liability I could think of with Alliance line up was that they needed an Ursa which isn't that good of a carry.


 Well in VP's case the aura is what lets them do it, which is how you can kinda predict it in the draft. Anything that boosts attack like Ogre Magi's spell, or reduces armour like acid spray can substitute.




> You're talking about the game vs DK? I'm pretty sure Bulldog tanked with LD in that one. I saw a pretty good analysis on TL on Alliance picking patterns afte G-1. I'm not sure how much it has changed after the patch, but you should check it out.


I did see that analysis. It was quite interesting although somewhat useless in the context of level one Roshan. I guess if you were to hang your hat on that analysis (which is risky post patch), at best you as the Radiant captain could guess that there is some kind of cheese strat incoming. As VP showed though, you can do it with Alchemist which Loda gets under different circumstances, even aggressive tri-laning with it, which I don't think that analysis on TL predicted.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEwyj-p_X-Q[/YOUTUBE]

Huehuehue


----------



## Rios (Jun 20, 2013)

lolololol


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 20, 2013)

D:

EDIT:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2013)

that happened like a week ago guys

easiest $322 in Solos life



meanwhile, Navi won 3x bo3 in a row .. i'm mildly impressed, that was like 7-8 hours of dota


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Jun 20, 2013)

Big question is: Were his teammates into the whole scheme? If yes then these 322 get divided by 5, if not.......ops.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> Big question is: Were his teammates into the whole scheme? If yes then these 322 get divided by 5, if not.......ops.



Vanskor not included. I think the stand-in is also safe but I forgot.

Lol EG vs Kaipi huehuehue


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 21, 2013)

I lol'd at the v1lat interview on the 322 situation. Xboct joking that he tries to throw like Solo but then Dendi Puck ruins everything. All his money...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Tiny with Empower+Aghs really hurt. Much more when he gets buffed by Troll's ult.

#playingoriginaldota


----------



## Rios (Jun 22, 2013)

lol legendary

[YOUTUBE]DN5S9GxIBBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Jun 28, 2013)

Pro DotA players are such nerds. Except for Loda <3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 28, 2013)

Alliance lost against VP and then 0-2 vs Hontrash yesterday


----------



## Hustler (Jun 28, 2013)

DK and Orange looking the strongest ahead of TI3

Did you guys watch B-god's AM yesterday? 6 slotted in 30 minutes. LGD gave him AM and let him free farm .


----------



## Rios (Jun 28, 2013)

Watching a carry farm is not that enjoyable :/


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Its 4 slotted since Treads and Aegis aren't cores. 

@Rios
Its enjoyable for me since I usually play the carry/position 1 when I stack. I get some timing and awareness tips.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 30, 2013)

I've got a question! Wtf are player cards? I got two, "Banana" and "Crazy".

//HbS


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 30, 2013)

I started playing nyx assassin today.the hero is so fun top play. I like that he is the natural predator for heros like sniper. So satisfying!


----------



## Hustler (Jun 30, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I started playing nyx assassin today.the hero is so fun top play. I like that he is the natural predator for heros like sniper. So satisfying!



And Drow, nothing gives me more joy than killing Drow pickers


----------



## Rios (Jun 30, 2013)

I feel dirty when I play an invis hero in public games. Its too cheap. Winning as PL or Clinkz is so easy but it doesnt give me any satisfaction.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 30, 2013)

6.78c has arrived:



I didn't think there would be a change like this so close to TI. Some of these nerfs seem like they could heavily affect the picks. The Tree nerf is kinda funny, but I look forward to what Goblack will produce from his hit factory next.


----------



## Rios (Jul 1, 2013)

Reasonable nerfs. Nobody wants the tree to be picked every game like the morph last year. Its not even a fun hero to watch.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Why no Troll Warlord or Sven+Bara+BH combinations in competitive, pro players? D:

You guys have any tips on breaking a slump? I'm on a losing streak..


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Why no Troll Warlord or Sven+Bara+BH combinations in competitive, pro players? D:
> 
> You guys have any tips on breaking a slump? I'm on a losing streak..



Eh i've been wondering about Bara + Naix bomb but picking Bara is a massive gamble IMO. You could end up charging into 5 heroes and pro players immediately tp in anyway.

You seem like a good player from the Dotabuff link you posted, just keep picking snowballing heroes if your team is not up to par.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 1, 2013)

So, can anyone tell me how much are player cards worth? For example, how many common cards would equal a chest key.

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Smoke actually synchs with Charge of Darkness if memory serves right. You can charge past wards without detection plus I think Team Liquid ran a support Barathrum so your team won't need to invest that much to SB.

Let's see. BKB+Charge works. Shadowblade+Charge also works.

Dark Seer+Axe combo is really fun. Blink, Berserker's Call then Surge Axe so he drags his opponents ala Batrider style. The faster the enemy, the better 

Oh I almost forgot, does anyone here jungle with Crystal Maiden?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 1, 2013)

damn, those TF-NaVi games 


Dendi PGG style


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 2, 2013)

Has there ever been an announcers sale? I don't feel very good about spending 9€ on Bastion pack.

//HbS


----------



## Rios (Jul 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KcaPSsDgfFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jul 2, 2013)

Played a game where my whole team was Russians, fed for 20 minutes and then told me to stop defending when I was AM. 

Their Void was 13:0 15 minutes in. Sometimes people leave me speechless .


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 2, 2013)

You can almost never lose a late game when you have a fed Nature's Prophet on your team (I'm Timber)



You can almost never lose with WD if you get an early Aghanims


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 3, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Why no Troll Warlord or Sven+Bara+BH combinations in competitive, pro players? D:
> 
> You guys have any tips on breaking a slump? I'm on a losing streak..



Troll Warlord isn't in CM (thank God) and Bara still seems like somewhat of a weak pick even with it's recent buffs. Good pubstomper though.

Stack with friends and pick carry or go mid heroes that snowball. Alternatively just pick cancer lancer.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 4, 2013)

You guys should play the tutorial. They're handing out free Sniper cosmetics.

I like dem Sniper cosmetics.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 4, 2013)

I like the new tutorial. It's nice and simple. Just what I needed to get my girlfriend into Dota 

//HbS


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 4, 2013)

Had a game today where the opposition picked drow and tiny.decided to Pick razor,leech on drow or late game tiny=profit. Of course I can only do that on team fights with eye of the storm active and spamming the shit out of my AOE.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I like the new tutorial. It's nice and simple. Just what I needed to get my girlfriend into Dota
> 
> //HbS



I bet she liked that blue bird. Did you get a cosmetic on the Sniper vs Axe lane tutorial?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 5, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I bet she liked that blue bird. Did you get a cosmetic on the Sniper vs Axe lane tutorial?


She hasn't played it yet  playing Bastion right now.

I don't remember. I got a cape somewhere, maybe Axe, maybe Tidehunter, and bracers for finishing 10 mid pushes.

I actually wouldn't mind if they made an entire RPG-like campaign. The DOTA universe is more than rich enough for make a fascinating story.

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Jul 5, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> The DOTA universe is more than rich enough for make a fascinating story.
> 
> //HbS



lolwat

Most of these heroes have been slightly renamed and redesigned a few times since the original DotA, but nearly all of them started off as a direct reference or even incarnation of a character that already existed within either the Warcraft universe or many other well known fictional verses.

And all of them benefit from Warcraft 3 models for their original appearance.

DotA's "lore" is extremely derivative. I'll give them props for giving it flavor and adapting new concepts to old faces, but in the end I don't see anything _fascinating _about it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 5, 2013)

Naruto said:


> lolwat
> 
> Most of these heroes have been slightly renamed and redesigned a few times since the original DotA, but nearly all of them started off as a direct reference or even incarnation of a character that already existed within either the Warcraft universe or many other well known fictional verses.
> 
> ...


I didn't say it's already fascinating. But as you said, it's very rich, and the fact it's direct reference/incarnation of Warcraft doesn't matter. It's rich, it has flavour, and it can be *made* into something awesome



... and I really wish Windrunner was an Agility hero, not Intelligence.

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Naruto said:


> And all of them benefit from Warcraft 3 models for their original appearance.



Duh, Dota is a WC3 mod.

Anyone watching diesmiling666's Dota2 Highlights?


----------



## Rios (Jul 5, 2013)

During all those years I havent read a single hero bio. Like come on now, why would you care about the lore of a multiplayer game.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Rios said:


> During all those years I havent read a single hero bio. Like come on now, why would you care about the lore of a multiplayer game.



The same reason why people dig in WoW's lore even though its just a MMORPG. The same with Broodwar and SC2.

Killing the time plus story is a great bonus.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdJKLXoEe2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 5, 2013)

Rios said:


> During all those years I havent read a single hero bio. Like come on now, why would you care about the lore of a multiplayer game.


Because cool things are cool.

//HbS


----------



## Hustler (Jul 5, 2013)

Rios said:


> During all those years I havent read a single hero bio. Like come on now, why would you care about the lore of a multiplayer game.



This is pretty cool

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0eeF4XHe1c[/YOUTUBE]



Hunted by sister said:


> ... and I really wish Windrunner was an Agility hero, not Intelligence.
> 
> //HbS



She's my favourite hero but I like the way she is, her ulti needs a little bit of rework though but it'd make her op as fuck


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 5, 2013)

Hustler said:


> She's my favourite hero but I like the way she is, her ulti needs a little bit of rework though but it'd make her op as fuck


I often hold ulti off until level 11. It's only useful against towers and Roshan

//HbS


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 5, 2013)

Hustler said:


> She's my favourite hero but I like the way she is, *her ulti needs a little bit of rework though* but it'd make her op as fuck



Agreed it's just so weird. She has two "skillshots", one escape and one "HOLY FUCK IMBA SINGLE TARGET NUKE BUT CANNOT ATTACK ANYTHiNG ELSE OR YOU LOSE ATTACK SPEED"....Her Ulti seems to be her worst skill unless you reach the Aghs + Deso levels of farm... 

I sometimes even wonder whether it's worth it to start skilling it at lvl 10 considering how mana intensive she is.

Reminds me, I need to find myself a Waifurunner set.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 5, 2013)

I've got Shoulderpads of the Falcon. Wanna trade?  1:1.5

And that nuke isn't strong at all, the damage you do with each shot is reduced. And the fact you can't move makes evading it as easy as taking 5 light hits while walking away.

//HbS


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 6, 2013)

Played with two friends yesterday and the item Gods of dota smiled upon us.
First game - One of my friends get a mythical chest + axe announcer.
Second game - I get this cutie  
Third game - COMBO BREAKER! We get normal chests.



Hunted by sister said:


> I've got Shoulderpads of the Falcon. Wanna trade?  1:1.5
> 
> And that nuke isn't strong at all, the damage you do with each shot is reduced. And the fact you can't move makes evading it as easy as taking 5 light hits while walking away.
> 
> //HbS


When I said "set", I kinda meant sig + avatar:. I have the Gilded Falcon Helm, too bad it's the worst WR set imho. 

I'm pretty sure you can move while using the ulti, just find a target, pop Windrun and watch her stutterstep like a baws


----------



## Naruto (Jul 6, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> I sometimes even wonder whether it's worth it to start skilling it at lvl 10 considering how mana intensive she is.



It isn't. Unless you have a sphere at that point (which you won't), there is no point in getting her ulti.



Naisutime said:


> Reminds me, I need to find myself a Waifurunner set.



I've had the Featherfall set since it came out. No other set even came close, so I didn't hesitate. And I don't regret it.


*Spoiler*: _Looks beautiful_


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 6, 2013)

BTS streaming some Korean matches - they got Zeus and Slardar there


so much better then the same old shit @ Super League finals


----------



## Naruto (Jul 6, 2013)

Hustler said:


> She's my favourite hero but I like the way she is, her ulti needs a little bit of rework though but it'd make her op as fuck



She's already OP in my opinion, so yeah 

Doesn't help that her counters don't see the light of day in competitive, or in pubs for that matter. Who plays Bane, really? I mean I do, but I don't often see people picking him.

I could be horribly wrong, as I haven't really played this game more than once a month for the past six months. I have no idea what the current scene looks like.



Hunted by sister said:


> ... and I really wish Windrunner was an Agility hero, not Intelligence.



Why, bro? She is a sweet support hero, and being int allows her to get some extra damage from items that are far more interesting and useful to your team.

Force Staff/Scythe/Meka/Orchid are all way more fun than raw autoattack damage items like an eaglehorn or whatever the fuck people would start buying on her if she were agility.


----------



## Rios (Jul 6, 2013)

Russians pick Bane.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 6, 2013)

Rios said:


> Russians pick Bane.



You+a friend:


Pick Bane and KOTL.

Nightmare+horses+brain sap=free kills.

Push with horses.

Ward the river, ward the camp.

Don't derp.

Win pubs.

You're welcome.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 6, 2013)

don't think I ever lost a pub with Bane


first skill on the DD, nightmare someone else, brain sap/ult a third

Eul a fourth


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> It isn't. Unless you have a sphere at that point (which you won't), there is no point in getting her ulti.



You're probably right. I do keep doing it though since it's so God damn hard to get more people than your lane partner(s) to push down towers quickly unless you're queuing with friends. 



Naruto said:


> I've had the Featherfall set since it came out. No other set even came close, so I didn't hesitate. And I don't regret it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Looks beautiful_



The Sparrowhawk set is pretty good as well, but the bow is awful. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto (Jul 6, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> The Sparrowhawk set is pretty good as well, but the bow is awful.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I like the bow, go figure.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 6, 2013)

I actually want Sparrowhawk Quiver, Bow, and for the rest, Featherfall.

At the moment only got a random simple bow and Falcon Shoulderpads which suck and I wanna get rid of. 

And I guess you're right. Being and Int hero she's more interesting, and much more versatile. At the moment she basicly can do anything besides nuking or jungling early.

//HbS


----------



## Hustler (Jul 6, 2013)

The powershot animations for WR's mythical bows are bad, I prefer the rare ones.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Do you guys have a Crimson Wyvern Shield for Dragon Knight? That's the only piece I'm lacking for my set. I have a Sparrowhawk item but I forgot what item it was...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 6, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Do you guys have a Crimson Wyvern Shield for Dragon Knight? That's the only piece I'm lacking for my set. I have a Sparrowhawk item but I forgot what item it was...


I can get you the shield if the item is the quiver or bow.

//HbS


----------



## Hustler (Jul 6, 2013)

I have the shield too, if HBS can't get it for you then hit me up


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll check on that Sparrowhawk item a few hours later since this laptop has no Steam/Dota2/games. 

Does DK have to max Breath every game or are there cases where you don't level it up until lvl 10 because I've been testing Max Tail and Blood, no Breath build and it seems to work.

EDIT: Thanks Hustler


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, I often get lvl 1 Breath and then get back to it around 12, prioritizing E passive, and then W stun. My overall build is to maximize health regen, attack speed and add lifesteal. There were games where I didn't die once, and didn't use a single health potion or tango.

//HbS


----------



## Rios (Jul 6, 2013)

TongFu just picked Razor


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> And I guess you're right. Being and Int hero she's more interesting, and much more versatile. At the moment she basicly can do anything besides nuking or jungling early.
> 
> //HbS



Definitely one of the best utility heros in the game. You can almost never go wrong with that pick. There is only one problem though....dat voice


----------



## Hustler (Jul 6, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Definitely one of the best utility heros in the game. You can almost never go wrong with that pick. There is only one problem though....dat voice



Dat voice is awesome!

Ooo now I get to shoot stuff pek


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 6, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Definitely one of the best utility heros in the game. You can almost never go wrong with that pick. There is only one problem though....dat voice


I like her cheerfulness 

Drow Ranger! Where did you learn how to shoot?!

//HbS


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 6, 2013)

She is not my type. Broodmother is my waifu :amazed


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Spectre has the best voice


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 6, 2013)

Are there still -75% sales on DOTA2 store for rare items? I've seen 4 so far in consecutive days, but after Crystal Maiden's staff they disappeared. 

//HbS


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 6, 2013)

Rios said:


> TongFu just picked Razor


so did I in a pub just now 


I barely *ever* played him, but this time went for tankiness first and he owned so hard 


wanna try an aganim + refresher now


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 6, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> so did I in a pub just now
> 
> 
> I barely *ever* played him, but this time went for tankiness first and he owned so hard
> ...



That's such a waste of precious gold mate. Get a heart or satanic instead.

Seeing the lol thread being more active than this one cringes my heart. The world can be cruel sometimes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 6, 2013)

fucking damn it, I hate Furion in pubs

that split push shit that Alliance and Bulldog always do so masterfully *never once* worked out for me in a pub


simpler to get a damage dealer/ganker and just fight fight fight


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 6, 2013)

The split push [A] used against VP made me sad, especially seeing as PA was annihilating (clutch crit in one of the team fights). I wanted Smile's team to go through. Considering how todays Starladder went I'm kinda wondering if VP can get to the next level threat level with NS's captaincy.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> so did I in a pub just now
> 
> 
> I barely *ever* played him, but this time went for tankiness first and he owned so hard
> ...



Phase Aquila Drums and straight to the Heart, bro.



Team Lightning against them bitches.

@Compendium

Who has a compendium? I need to know if you owners would vote for Techies when you reach Goal 7.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 7, 2013)

I seriously don't know why everyone wants Techies. I'd definitely vote for Terrorblade.

Razor I usually go phase, drums, SnY, butterfly and heart


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Because Techies trolls games.

Meh, Terrorblade OP with Armlet Drums BKB, just learned it the hard way.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 7, 2013)

Hustler said:


> I seriously don't know why everyone wants Techies



Because Techies is fun


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 7, 2013)

I got a Sparrowhawk Quiver.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 7, 2013)

Techies is fun until the other team member earns 850. Early gem just makes the game 4 vs 5.

I'm not looking forward to Abaddon, his ultimate is  and I'm not willing to pick Axe every game he's in.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Actually its more fun when they see the mines.

What Techies does to his enemies:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAyNXR4liUI[/YOUTUBE]

@Hustler

Is the quiver the one you wanted?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Phase Aquila Drums and straight to the Heart, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Team Lightning against them bitches.



Team lightning for the win!  That was an awesome hero pic.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 7, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Hustler
> 
> Is the quiver the one you wanted?



HBS wanted it but I need it too 

If he can't get you the shield yeah lets trade


----------



## Rios (Jul 7, 2013)

I have the voices disabled, they distract me(which usually leaves me with some guy who is screaming in Russian on vent so its not a big improvement )


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Eh, people in SEA really like their Breath of Fire maxed on DK early on. They flamed me when I didn't put any point in it early on. Really makes me laugh 

People really pigeonhole themselves when it comes to building their heroes' skills and items, it almost makes me sad.

Almost


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2013)

Hustler said:


> HBS wanted it but I need it too
> 
> If he can't get you the shield yeah lets trade


You can have it, I got it  
Featherfall Cloak and Hair... and Sparrowhawk bow now... it'll be hard to get those without spending cash

Anyone tried betting on Dota 2 Lounge? When can I collect my winnings?

edit: I hate chests. Gave two a try. First, Azure Shroud (Wrathmage hood), then, Blade of the Black Rider (CK sword). 
Now gonna give the last one a try in. Can give me an uncommon, rares, or 3 mythicals. Who wants to bet what will it give me? 

edit2: another rare. The Tear of Agony (QoP blade)

//HbS


----------



## Hustler (Jul 7, 2013)

Is that his gf?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 7, 2013)

Holy shit!!! I shouldn't have clicked on it while drinking water, my poor monitor.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 7, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Is that his gf?


no                 .


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 7, 2013)

>Chuan on Lina's body
>My jimmies are rustled

EDIT: Hustler, we got a deal. HBS already has the WR item she needs


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm a guy.

Disconnect and can't reconnect - "The server was unable to locate the game session" 

What the fuck is this? Everyone get's randomly disconnected and a random team gets the win. It counts toward stats. Just lost twice. WTF?!

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 7, 2013)

I know what you feel, I played a game as DK earlier and I suddenly dced. In addition to that, there was a game when restarted Dota 2 from Steam because I disconnected, no Reconnect button was seen, no game was recorded or abandoned. Feels like no game existed.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 7, 2013)

^ Oh I think thats what happens when the whole server goes down, happened to me couple of times



Hyperion1O1 said:


> EDIT: Hustler, we got a deal. HBS already has the WR item she needs



Yeah just add me


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I know what you feel, I played a game as DK earlier and I suddenly dced. In addition to that, there was a game when restarted Dota 2 from Steam because I disconnected, no Reconnect button was seen, no game was recorded or abandoned. Feels like no game existed.


Well, this time I got a +1 loss when everyone disco'd. Sometimes I get a win. It's annoying when it interrupts the biggest winning streak yet...

//HbS


----------



## Rios (Jul 7, 2013)

Winning streaks arent that good. Each win means you get teamed up with potentially weaker teammates.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2013)

Rios said:


> Winning streaks arent that good. Each win means you get teamed up with potentially weaker teammates.


I just wanted to get past my losing streak. It's 8:8 now. If not for that DC, it'd be 12:8 

Got Featherfall Cloak! So damn awesome, one of the few visible items. Just Feathrfall Hair and a Sparrowhawk bow, and all my sets are complete. Except naked Skeleton King.

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Jul 7, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Anyone tried betting on Dota 2 Lounge? When can I collect my winnings?



It's been a long time but you should have a tab somewhere with a list of bots that contain your items. You might have to deal with more than one to get all your shit.



Hunted by sister said:


> edit: I hate chests. Gave two a try.



I never opened chests and never will. It is simply much more reliable to hang on to whatever keys you get and trade them for the specific items you want.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2013)

Indeed. 1 key can get you 10€-15€ of items easly. I might get 2 more keys and complete my Skeleton King and Enchantress like that.

//HbS


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 7, 2013)

does anyone else have a problem of not being able to access new sniper quest before doing DK quest ? .. even if you had already completed DK quest earlier ...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2013)

Just do it again, it's like 20 minutes.

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Can't add you Hustler. Can't seem to find your name on Steam.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 8, 2013)

Added ya

Did anyone watch LGD vs Na'vi yesterday? lol Xboct saying "GG, nice pauses ", some hypocritical shit


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 8, 2013)

Hah. I bet on Na'vi on that game. 

Just got Seraphic Greevil Courier for 2 common items trade. I am confused as fuck.

Also! For the first time! I've used Windrunner's ultimate against a person successfully! Match ID 237514346  like four times!

Got my Featherfall Hair... and it turns out I like her default hair way more  I wanna see more red, not the ugly feathers on the green band  I wish there was a way to preview items with your other items, not just default config.

And Sparrowhawk Bow has shitty animation. Featherfall is better. But I doubt I can ever get that from trading.

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 8, 2013)

No carry lineup is so sick early on. The pressure it deals is fucking unimaginable.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2013)

> Xiao8 is often referred to as Director 8


^ why is that ?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 8, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Hah. I bet on Na'vi on that game.
> 
> Just got Seraphic Greevil Courier for 2 common items trade. I am confused as fuck.
> 
> ...



Stinger or Feather fall bow, Sparrowhawk hood, shoulder pads of the Falcon make a good set


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Stinger is the shit.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't like Stinger.

Gonna stick with this. Feathers on the head are annoying as fuck, but hey... if I get fed up I can always trade it for like 4 or 5 rares. Got it for 2, which was weird as hell.

Match ID 238064235. Holy fuck. Losing 11:1 and we won.

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Give me your Stinger then 

On the bright side, I can play Slark now. That is, after watching Korok play him


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 8, 2013)

Are replays broken? I am trying to watch Highlights, but it only shows the first one and then continues as "directed camera" non-stop.

//HbS


----------



## Hustler (Jul 8, 2013)

Stinger has good animation though. I hate the Lyralei breeze one even though it's Mythical.

I've wondered about this for almost 6 years but what does your name mean HBS?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 8, 2013)

HBS-Hunted by Sister

EDIT:



Eh, I didn't know this existed


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ why is that ?





> This nickname comes from the Chinese DotA community; they make a fool of me. I think DotA is like a game which you are acting in the show you have written the script.



Source:


----------



## Naruto (Jul 8, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Xboct saying "GG, nice pauses "



Sore losers. Painful to watch.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2013)

NaVi besto pek


tomorrow gonna be a good bo5


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 9, 2013)

LGD winning with tactical pause? Quick, call the Merlini Doto Police!


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 9, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> HBS-Hunted by Sister
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Oh my God, I remember that watching that live. LGD.int streamed the whole thing and it was like the most awkward thing ever.

Also remembering someone linking that girls steam/dota profile and she a had pretty legit number of hours spent on dota iirc.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 9, 2013)

She's hot tbh!

Whats this about Dendi getting with Ferrari's ex? Even BTS casters were talking about it. Speaking of Dendimon, he played amazing yesterday, he is what makes Na'vi.

Who are your bets on for this International?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 9, 2013)

My bets for the TI3: East is Tongfu and for West, its Alliance. For the Wildcard match, I want DD. dota to win.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 9, 2013)

Finals: Alliance vs LGD 
Dark horse: Tongfu
Who I want to do well: Zenith and LGD


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Who's a better support? Puppey's Chen vs 820's VS?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 9, 2013)

Imba micro vs exceptional support play

Tough tough, probably 820


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2013)

TI3 is impossible to predict tbh IMO

*right now* I see Alliance, LGD.cn and NaVi as top 3 (in no order) .. but that can change easily






> Whats this about Dendi getting with Ferrari's ex? Even BTS casters were talking about it.


wat 




> For the Wildcard match, I want DD. dota to win.


this

need more #GoblakDoto


----------



## Hustler (Jul 9, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> wat



The picture you posted of the girl sitting on Dendi's lap, apparently she's Ferrari's ex


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2013)

O.o               .


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2013)

Asian girls are the best.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am disappointed no one in the tournament scene is using Bristleback/Timbersaw as an offlane hero. The former can kill ancients and the latter can either toughen it out or go to the jungle.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2013)

NaVi threw their way to game 5 after 2-0 start 


well, everyone wanted 5 games, so there's that ..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2013)

tbh I think they would've taken game 3 comfortably if Puppey gave Dendi DK like in first game and Xbox - Gyro


but no, he had to get SF for a rematch of sorts against Magnus and here we are


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Huehuehuehue


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 9, 2013)

Great games, Dendi is just too good but god damn another controversy



> After LGD called gg, Dendi typed these in public chat:
> "fen shou kuai le . zhaojie shi wo de le"
> 
> Zhaojie is xiao8's ex-girlfriend who seemingly broke up with him a couple days before, and that sentence means happy breaking up and Zhaojie belongs to me. Xiao8 responded with "shabi" which means idiot in Chinese.
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2013)

xiao8 already said it was just a joke 

official NaVi and Dendi himself apologized too  



but the reactions are golden on this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2013)

fuck me, had a game with a BH just now, I kept getting track kills, in the end had abyssal, butterfly, desolator, vlads, BKB, boots .. our PA was ~4-4.5 slotted, but 2 fuckers left and the enemy stuck together (their invoker was also good and farmed) while we just kind of ran around and in the end we lost 


but I *really* felt those track kills  .. same as NaVi funn1k in game 5 today


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2013)

Opa Opa, beta over ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uvMm9GwqCp4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> [YOUTUBE]uvMm9GwqCp4[/YOUTUBE]



Fuck, you ninja'd me!

And yes, Beta is over.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 9, 2013)

> This guy is just fucking Crit Lord


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Look what I got


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Look what I got



where is this from ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 10, 2013)

You want more? I give you 1 more!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Its from dev.dota2.com flutter.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 10, 2013)

Why do you guys think LGD never wins finals? they are the most consistent team in China yet they can never seem to win one

Is it because they play too passive?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2013)

it's their karma


Kappa


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Its because of Xiao8's gf 

Inb4dendi


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2013)

bitch broke up with director8 and sabotaged the finals 


then duped Dendi into this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2013)

O.o


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 10, 2013)

EGM is secretly a woman


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 10, 2013)

How the fuck did mouz lost against VP and Quantic lost to rox.KIS ?! So many items lost 

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Jul 10, 2013)

So glad I haven't been betting


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> So glad I haven't been betting


What's even more annoying, the system bots were igoring me for like 2 hours before these matches started. I decided "1 more time and fuck it". So close to not betting...

BTW. Just found out Lina doesn't wear underwear. And she actually has a vagina there. Kinda. What the fuck, Valve?

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 10, 2013)

HBS following the footsteps of Solo. Soon, you'll lose 322 rares.

Mouz lost because Illidan Stormrage is in VP. Illidan>Black. NS>Everyone 

EDIT: BM doesn't wear underwear too


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2013)

> Quantic lost to rox.KIS


Quantic had 3 stand-ins


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 10, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Quantic had 3 stand-ins


God fucking damn it 

Atleast Fnatic won. Now I have two Cape of Arcane Artistry and two Bracers of Profound Perfection for Invoker.

Anyone has Enchantress, Skeleton King and Dragon Knight items I might want? 

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 10, 2013)

I thought Valve would do a bigger ruckus with the offical release. Some new trailer, banners and all. It's just out and that's it? lol.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 10, 2013)

@HBS
I got a belt for Ench and some spare DK items (Dragonmaw, Shield of Uldorak, Shield of the Drake, Shoulders of the Drake, Bracer of Uldorak, Sword of the Drake(?)).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 10, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> @HBS
> I got a belt for Ench and some spare DK items (Dragonmaw, Shield of Uldorak, Shield of the Drake, Shoulders of the Drake, Bracer of Uldorak, Sword of the Drake(?)).



This is what I got. Looking for Summer belt. And now that I think about it, I like default DK better  I'll stick with what I got for him.

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 10, 2013)

My Ench belt is as the same set as your Ench Wildwing Spear, IIRC. Seems you're lacking Drow's Greaves, I got one if you like.

EDIT: Just pm me if you want. Also noticed you got Morphling items


----------



## Hustler (Jul 10, 2013)

Dude I have like million Morphling items, they always drop for me 

If you want i'll give them to you


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 10, 2013)

Just got a Crimson Wyvern helm for an uncommon. Rare... I like the default one way more 

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2013)

those track kills are so addictive


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2013)

opa opa abaddon






> UI
> - Added a hotkey to Select All Units
> - Added a hotkey to activate Speed Burst on your flying courier


^ good


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 10, 2013)

@Hustler

Gimme Morph items 

@HBS

Slain Dragon>Crimson Wyvern

However, Wyvern looks neater and sleeker.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Abaddon+Dazzle+Treant all over again, Kappa. Unstoppable deathball meta becomes stronger Kappa.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

So, like, I lost all bets yesterday.

Who will win, DK or TongFu?

//HbS


----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2013)

Form suggests TongFu but it's DK, you don't know when Burning will play out of his mind

I'd go with TongFu if I had to choose one as they're more consistent


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 11, 2013)

TongFu              .


----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uwLR-BWwwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 11, 2013)

Burnings Bounty Hunter currently raping TongFu


BH is just so good lately - this is at least the 2-nd I've seen today in Red Bull cup and both were winning with the tracks snowball .. + funniks BH in GF game 5 of Alienware


glad to see him getting popularity in pro games


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Never bet against the B-God. He's not the B-God without reason.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

At least it seems like invisiblity won't pub-stomp me any time soon. I started picking Gem with my Windrunner and shazam, I have 3 ways of chasing the fuckers down and 1 way to lock them down. This is assuming my team is right behind me 

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 11, 2013)

How to win pub games:

When enemy lineup has potential weak aggression early on, pick Lycan

When enemy lineup has potential strong aggression early on, pick Slark.

When all else fails, pick Lancer.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

But I can't play any of these 

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Replace Lycan with Jungle Doom, replace Slark with Centaur, and Lancer with Phantom Assassin (you can play the farming game or the early killer PA depending on the game)


----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Burnings Bounty Hunter currently raping TongFu
> 
> 
> BH is just so good lately - this is at least the 2-nd I've seen today in Red Bull cup and both were winning with the tracks snowball .. + funniks BH in GF game 5 of Alienware
> ...





Hustler said:


> Form suggests TongFu but it's DK, *you don't know when Burning will play out of his mind*
> 
> I'd go with TongFu if I had to choose one as they're more consistent



?\_(ツ)_/?

**


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 11, 2013)

hahaha lol that NaVi - VP first game

was like 3-12 or something, NaVi losing, Dendis SF ganked/died every few minutes and NaVi (with 2 stand-ins) still won 


VP just went and forfeited the whole match after that


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 11, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> How to win pub games:
> 
> When enemy lineup has potential weak aggression early on, pick Lycan
> 
> ...



Not even PL/KotL can save you from your own team mates


>Friend randoms kotl
>I pick PL.
>Random dude 1 picks LD. Great, now we have a jungler/off laner, now we only need mid/offlaner.
>Two last picks are Troll Warlord and Spirit Breaker....


----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2013)

What are you talking about? All carry lineup is the best line up


Okay i'm sorry for even saying that


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 11, 2013)

I can see the thought processxD 

Since your regular pub support doesn't actually support anyway, you might as well pick all carry to ensure you get "dat late game"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

I support in pubs  support Sven, support Windrunner, support Earthshaker, support jungle Enchantress, okay, I love playing Kunkka and I demolish as Sniper. 



//HbS


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 11, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Not even PL/KotL can save you from your own team mates
> 
> 
> >Friend randoms kotl
> ...



Just curios how many times have you been ganked by night stalker?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 11, 2013)

I think PL is overrated

this "pick PL = auto-win" is such BS


in both pubs and pro-games


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

Indeed. I lost games as PL  I won games against PL. He's strong, but no match against my Kunkka.

//HbS


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 11, 2013)

REJOICE, PUB-ers ASSHOLES AND HIGH LVL MODFOCKERS]
Abbadon patch will be live today =D!

thus for those who played on beta will receive a sniper rifle, for those who invited players during this time, will receive a Bloodstone

and please if someone wants to play on US-east forget it, South America server is Offline, Go play on US West or EU


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 11, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Just curios how many times have you been ganked by night stalker?



In this game? I think I got killed once by him, but it wasn't a gank.

In general? Usually don't play against NS and if I do I'm pretty careful until I'm strong enough to crush face.

Edit:


Hunted by sister said:


> I support in pubs  support Sven, support Windrunner, support Earthshaker, support jungle Enchantress, okay, I love playing Kunkka and I demolish as Sniper.
> 
> 
> 
> //HbS



Dunno, it has come to the point for me where I'd rather jungle as a carry than going into the lane with a support I don't personally know. People don't know how to pull, if they know how to pull, they don't know how to stack/chain pull, they contest last hits, push lanes and don't bother denying. And lets not talk about wards...

It's not even worth telling them what to do most of the time since the response usually is "shut your trap" "don't be so greedy..." That's at least my experience>_>


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 11, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> In this game? I think I got killed once by him, but it wasn't a gank.
> 
> In general? Usually don't play against NS and if I do I'm pretty careful until I'm strong enough to crush face.



What a waste of a hero slot if the night stalker wasnt ganking the hard carry


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 11, 2013)

no one is suprised to see ol abaddon 

Added Abaddon!

GAMEPLAY
- Death Prophet: Fixed AI on Exorcism spirits that caused them to sometimes be less efficient and linger on units far from you
- Doom: Fixed Doom not disabling Flak Cannon
- Huskar: Fixed being able to attack while he is leaping in Life Break
- Jakiro: Fixed Liquid Fire debuff being removed by Manta/BKB
- Lich: Fixed the order of damage instances on Frost Nova
- Omniknight: Fixed his spells not working on Mechanical units
- Phantom Assassin: Fixed Stifling Dagger projectile speed traveling a little too slow
- Sven: Fixed Storm Bolt aoe not hitting invisible units
- Fixed Siege not getting increased damage when the Ranged Barracks dies
- Fixed Buckler and Mekansm +2 active armor buff stacking
- Fixed Vladmir's Offering not working on Siege units

TRAINING
- Added match making option to opt out of Limited Hero mode
- Fixed some players not receiving item rewards after completing training tasks
- Play Tab will now remember your previous selection
- Fixed various progression bugs in Mechanics II
- Fixed disabled skill assignment using CTRL+Ability when in tutorial

COMPENDIUM
- Added Player Card rewards. Unlock the Smeevil Crab mount by stamping complete teams
- Added the International Fantasy Challenge.

UI
- Added a hotkey to Select All Units
- Added a hotkey to activate Speed Burst on your flying courier
- Minor reorganization to control settings page
- Fixed Replay Speed Decrease hotkey missing from the configuration panel
- Increased the maximum number of total spectator slots from 14 to 22
- Removed Favorite hero count limit
- Moved Solo Only Matchmaking to a setting on the main Find Match tab.
- New Tournament Drops:
... When a player reaches a Godlike streak
... When a Courier is killed
... When a player buys a Divine Rapier
... When Earthshaker Echoslam's 5 heroes
- Fixed Quick Cast bug preventing use on neutrals/couriers

VISUAL
- Fixed Global Silence not showing the visual effect on Familiars even though they are silenced
- Updated ability icons for Dark Seer and Dragon Knight
- Added new disarmed effect
- Fixes for a few portrait based effects, such as Enigma's vortex

AUDIO
- updated Mekansm SFX.

PLATFORM
- Added support for Mac OS X
Minimum Mac OS X Requirements:
OS X Lion 10.7 4GB RAM, 4GB Hard drive space. nVidia 320M or higher, or Radeon 7000 or higher, or Intel HD 3000 or higher

- Added support for Linux
Minimum Linux System Requirements:
Ubuntu 12.04, dual core from Intel or AMD at 2.8 GHz, 4GB RAM, nVidia GeForce 8600/9600GT, ATI/AMD Radeaon HD2600/3600 (Graphic Drivers: nVidia 310, AMD 12.11), OpenGL 2.1, 4GB Hard Drive Space, OpenAL Compatible Sound Card

Mac and Linux support is early and experimental. They will be remain in Dota 2 Test until the testing phase is complete. For reporting bugs, please see the Dota 2 GitHub at .

For community discussion of the Mac and Linux versions head to the Dota 2 Dev forums at 

WORKSHOP
- Added Mok mandrill courier
- Added Defense Grid announcer
- Fixed orientation on Bounty Hunter's Jinada Glows on workshop items
- Fixed Nether Ward effect orientation for workshop items
- Added support for workshop authored effects on Kunkka's weapon

BOTS
- Bots will no longer stare at a dropped gem, futilely trying to destroy it. 

Update 2

- Fixed a couple missing control groups.
- Fixed Aphotic Shield not always dealing its full damage when it explodes.
- Fixed Curse of Avernus not giving you the speed bonus when attacking buildings.
- Fixed Borrowed Time interaction with debuffs/stuns.
- Fixed Borrowed Time not removing Doom.
- Clarified Aphotic Shield tooltip.
- Added Legacy keys for Abaddon.
- Fixed Abaddon base armor.
- Fixed Abaddon illusions not dropping below 1 hp.
- Fixed Borrowed Time not working properly in -wtf mode.
- Fixed Curse of Avernus not slowing attack speed on enemies.
- Made a number of tweaks to Abaddon effects.
- Added Solo Championship Voting.
- Over the next couple of days existing players who participated in the beta will be granted the Gunslinger’s Rifle (the reward item for playing match-made Limited Hero Pool games)
- Increased number of item drops when a Tournament Event occurs. 

Update 3

- Added bot info for Abaddon.
- Fixed high damage not killing Borrowed Time before automatic activation.
- Fixed Life Break not moving Huskar properly.
- Fixed Aphotic Shield and Mist Coil not being castable on Siege units.
- Fixed Borrowed Time being purgable.
- Fixed the timing of when Curse of Avernus debuff is added.
- Fixed Curse of Avernus not affecting Magic Immune.
- Fixed recasting Aphotic Shield on the same unit not causing the old one to explode and do its damage.
- Fixed being able to cast Aphotic Shield and Mist Coild on magic immune allies.
- Fixed the Select All option not putting your hero in the first selection slot.
- Fixed Aphotic Shield damage hurting FoW/Invis units.
- Fixed Siege units getting the every 7:30 minute upgrade.

Update 4

- Changed death coil to be instant rather than a projectile.
- Tweaks to Aphotic Shield visual.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

I wish they'd fix the fact Huskar can jump you or throw flaming spears when silenced. Or Spirit Breaker ulting you while silenced.

//HbS


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 11, 2013)

abbadon's attack stances


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 11, 2013)

PL is somewhat an autowin button in pubs (didn't say pros, Flutter) because he's actually hard to gank and when decent teammates see PL, they tend to be overprotective to him since he's a fucking PL.

You pick him when there's lack of AoE on the enemy team and you turtle for 30 mins if you are losing towers/map control/teamfights. Otherwise, he can put pressure on even games and end games before 20 mins when you have the advantage, assuming he farms decently. He comes online faster than other carries because of cheap buildups aka. Diff, Tranq, Drums.

When you're losing with PL, its best to get Radiance since its a good turtling item plus the farm is sped up.

High win rate in decent pubs are Warlock and Zeus. Huehuehue

EDIT: We guys should play together sometime. 

@Naisutime

You don't want to face my signature until you can crush his face?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah i'm with Hyperion, Pl is pretty OP. I pick some annoying ass hero and annoy the shit out of him on the lane, make his early game so miserable.



The hero definitely needs more nerf. Do all of you guys play American/ European servers? No one from SEA/Aus?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 12, 2013)

I dont think he needs a nerf, he's just too dependent on illusions. Against a Tiny or a Sven, the illusions would die. But then that could be solved by good micro.

I can play in SEA/US West/Aus


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 12, 2013)

One of my gripes with playing against PL is how much you need to commit to stop him even with only a Diffusal and a Manta. Unless you have some good anti-push, he _will_ take your towers if you only send a support to defend, if you send your #1 or #2 he just TP's and succeeds in creating space for himself and the rest of the team elsewhere.

Even if you win team fights, it's very possible that you cannot capitalize on that advantage if PL is splitpushing and threatening to take your T3's. The only thing I think is bad about him from a pub perspective is that he's a poor Rosh killer.

@Hyperion
Nope, I usually play super greedy, but if I the NS missing on the map during nighttime, I usually just stand in the wood until I can see him on the map again.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 12, 2013)

@Naisutime

I punish greedy players/lineups with the power of Lycan. Come 11 minutes, unless my team is so hard pressed because of a very severe disadvantage, I start to take towers left and right and end the game at 20 after I finish rosh.

@Flutter
Who's that?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbp2F-wN5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Jul 12, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbp2F-wN5M[/YOUTUBE]



I feel bad because I'm one of those people that abhors prejudice of any kind, so I don't like that the russians get a lot of crap in dota.

But fuck, that was hilarious.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 12, 2013)

TOO SIMILAAAAAAAAAAAAARR!


----------



## Rios (Jul 12, 2013)

I call fake. No Russian in DotA 2 speaks English


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 12, 2013)

THE GOD OF TRILANES WILL RETURN!


----------



## Hustler (Jul 12, 2013)

I reckon he'll be a pretty strong offlaner if he's picked in pro scene


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 12, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I feel bad because I'm one of those people that abhors prejudice of any kind, so I don't like that the russians get a lot of crap in dota.
> 
> But fuck, that was hilarious.



Me too,I honestly don't see why Russians get all the crap talk in DOTA even though every region has some assholes. But the accent was hilarious. I especially liked the roshan part at the end.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 12, 2013)

Most Russians I met in Dota2 were either always silent or complete fucknuts.

//HbS


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 12, 2013)

After the having at least one Russian in my last 10 games, feeding, writing in Cyrillic and talking trash while failing exceptionally I really see why they get a lot of shit. There's only been two exceptions over the last months and one of them was an actually good Meepo who actually apologized when he couldn't save a team mate and a Clinkz who went like 29/0 before he got his first death who generally was a nice guy.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Naisutime
> 
> I punish greedy players/lineups with the power of Lycan. Come 11 minutes, unless my team is so hard pressed because of a very severe disadvantage, I start to take towers left and right and end the game at 20 after I finish rosh.



My Lycan is pretty greedy as well

Rosh before power threads if I jungle. Don't play him much these days though since I dislike safe laning him and I don't get to jungle since the offlane usually get wrecked.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 12, 2013)

3 stomps with Abaddon!

MASTER OF THE BULLSHIT SUPPORT AND GOD OF TRILANES!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> My Lycan is pretty greedy as well
> 
> Rosh before power threads if I jungle. Don't play him much these days though since I dislike safe laning him and I don't get to jungle since the offlane usually get wrecked.



I only use him when I feel no aggression early on. Really punishes 5 manning and 4 protect 1 lineups and that's why I like him in decent pubs. Decent pubs are very predictable with the hero picks, you can counterpick almost all the time 


@Russians

PH doto worse than Russian doto. Only reason why the Russians are mostly getting the flak now is because most PH players haven't escaped Garena yet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 13, 2013)

how do you guys build/skill Abaddon ? 


I'm thinking shield and passive > heal  no ? 

and go YOLO DPS


----------



## Rios (Jul 13, 2013)

Nukes should always be your first priority.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 13, 2013)

it's just that it takes some hp off you too and costs mana on top of that

and Aba doesn't have that much mana to begin with and he needs it to spam shield


I also find shield better to support teammates since it also explodes and damages enemies and removes debuffs


but nuke is good, true


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm a complete noob, but does it make sense to build Abaddon into quick health regen, Soul Ring, Vanguard, Health+Mana ring, and that cape you build from the helmet, and just spam your Q ability?

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Shield/Coil/Shield/Coil/Coil/Ult/Coil/Shield/Shield/Curse/Ult and so on and so forth.

Max Coil allows you to deny yourself easily and Maxed Shield is better than Curse anyday. Low CD on Coil makes using Curse early on a joke. Plus the ability to deny yourself is invaluable. Just build Basi or Tranqs then go for a fast Mek, that's what I always prioritize when I play him.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 13, 2013)

Abaddon will be shit  and will never be picked in competitive doto


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 13, 2013)

Mantux31 said:


> Abaddon will be shit  and will never be picked in competitive doto



THE GOD IF TRILANES AND MASTER OF THE BULLSHIT SUPPOR WANTS TO TALK WITH YA!

really 3 matches yesterday playing with him as support, and everyone called me broken hero =D!

here's the best guide for abadoon until now for support or semi-carry




Urn is your friend along with halberd


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 13, 2013)

The only setups I see Abaddon performing well is as a sole lane support with help from jungling support like Chen or Enchantress since he needs solo exp on pulls to level his abilities. The skills aren't exactly 1 point wonders, aside from Aphotic which is useful for removing stuns/debuffs. 

He should always be played as position 4 as support or position 2 as a semi carry.

EDIT: I'm speaking in comps of course. Dazzle + Abaddon trilanes suck, they need the enemy team to not contest their pulls so they can get quick levels.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 13, 2013)

I can also see him as a position 3 safe laner as he can go toe to toe with popular offlaners right now like DS, WR, Lone and Bat. Creeps with Ion Shell gets rightclicked to death by Shielded Abba, WR can't harass Abba and will probably die if she goes aggresive, Batrider stacks are removed by Shield and Entangles cant exactly do shit when Shield is applied after.

I think that's that, aside from the usual mid Abba shenanigans and all.

@Trilane Abba

Just realized he could be deadly in an offensive Tri of Alch+Gyro+Abba. Shield removes self stuns and allows aggressive tower dives.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 13, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I can also see him as a position 3 safe laner as he can go toe to toe with popular offlaners right now like DS, WR, Lone and Bat. Creeps with Ion Shell gets rightclicked to death by Shielded Abba, WR can't harass Abba and will probably die if she goes aggresive, Batrider stacks are removed by Shield and Entangles cant exactly do shit when Shield is applied after.
> 
> I think that's that, aside from the usual mid Abba shenanigans and all.
> 
> ...



GAWD OF TRILANES!

Visage cleans his shit while omni licks his boots


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Visage+1 disable+Gyro/PA/Alche > Abaddon+1 support+carry

Shield bursting triggers 4 charges of Soul Assumptions, if 3 or 4 heroes gets hit. Visage nukes Abaddon's ass or any of his teammates' ass any day. 

Treant=Abaddon, while the former has no burst heal, he has increased sustain and better global contribution and Abaddon has greater lane power than Treant through burts of damage and counter attacking potential.

Slark and Abaddon's Pact+Shield bomb is the shit.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Just realized Shield dispels Lasso. Batrider really has his work cut out for him when Abaddon is picked.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 13, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> THE GOD IF TRILANES AND MASTER OF THE BULLSHIT SUPPOR WANTS TO TALK WITH YA!
> 
> really 3 matches yesterday playing with him as support, and everyone called me broken hero =D!
> 
> ...



Great. he's another hero that is a defensive support. Except he's melee.
 In competitive play he won't see day light, unless some stupid team picks it up, just like with a timbersaw


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 13, 2013)

Mantux31 said:


> Great. he's another hero that is a defensive support. Except he's melee.
> In competitive play he won't see day light, unless some stupid team picks it up, just like with a timbersaw



Lol he's mad!


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 13, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> Lol he's mad!



lol im not
it's just you noobs being like this with every hero - he is the god of xxx . Abaddon is shit, he requires too much farm for a support, is melee, has only one good spell which is shield. He's next to nothing in a trilane. And he doesn't scale with farm.


----------



## Rios (Jul 13, 2013)

Every new hero is broken to some extend because players dont know how to counter him the first week. It'll settle down. The hero is good but has nothing on Huskar.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 13, 2013)

I've yet to see the imbaness of Huskar  ever


just tried "support" Abaddon (arcane, mek, vlads for our riki, drums, then went euls) - he was much better and felt more useful then the yolo carry/dps I went for earlier (MoM /w basher )

and I had 0 deaths, timed ultis = imba

the auto activation of ulti kinda sucks though, sometimes it wastes it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2013)

I hate Huskar. Can ulti me and throw flaming spears even when silenced. 

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 13, 2013)

@Mantux
I know what you mean, newly released hero and every newb QQs about it. Very annoying.

@Flutter
Huskar- Phase Bewts, Ghost Sceptor, Aghs Sceptor, as core. Alternate Spears with Blood, take ult when necessary, don't take Vitality until 10, just orbwalk with Spears, spam Break and deal as much damage as possible before dying. This ain't my build, just got this from someone in playdota.

Here's a link for the above Huskar's guide:


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Fy just made Cty eat his dust. Cty made Ferrari 430 eat his dust.

ZSMJ OP with Treant, nerf pls, Icefrog.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 16, 2013)

Fy was good but i'm not surprised, the guy and Cty are regarded as the next big things

Also VG gaming is switching roles. Fy to carry and Zsmj to 4. As much as I like Zsmj, he's still so rusty so this might just work out.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 16, 2013)

ZSMJ isn't really up to his old form back in the old days or you could say he still hasn't changed back then in the carry role (he still needs his team to pull resources so he can farm).

Comparable to Burning except the B-God is better


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2013)

well, here's a review



9/10

and some others are following:


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 16, 2013)

So after the -4 base damage Nerf on invoker How often do you guys play him? I pick him regularly and I still go quas/wex build even after the nerf and I do well. Exort/quas is still very situational for me and I consider it a late game build anyway so I don't bother with it much.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SYPZ2E0gpU[/YOUTUBE]

Pajkatt took drugs in this vid


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2013)

Love Rotk & Chuan


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 17, 2013)

While not Dota related, this should bring some lulz (I'm talking about the comment section).


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMgv69stb7w[/YOUTUBE]

Oh man, dis game


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMgv69stb7w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh man, dis game



Saw that one 

This is the solution to Naix+Lone Druid combinations 

Man, they really hated Tinker enough to build quintiple blademails.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Also, who the fuck is YajirobefromDC?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 19, 2013)

Isn't he some troll on JoinDota forums? His schtick seems to be claiming that in solo matches his defense and strategy is completely unbeatable, at which point everyone starts challenging him and he tells them to get in line as he takes months to prepare for each opponent so that he can 'study' them and learn their weaknesses.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

So hey, I recently started playing Dota 2 with real life friends and decided to play on my own a bit, I'm level 2 but I seem to be getting matched up with level 60+ players, anyone who could explain how the match making system works in Dota 2?

I'm not new to MOBA games, I play a lot of LoL but that doesn't make me amazing at Dota, so I'm confused why I get matched with such high levels.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 19, 2013)

Check your friends levels. I don't know how exactly it works but pretty sure it finds you games depending on how many people are in your party.

Say if you're playing with 2 other friends, it will look to put you against a team with 3 people in the same party regardless of their level.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

No I mean, I got matched against level 60+ when I decided to play alone, when I played with my friends(Between 10 and 17) we faced like level 5's.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> No I mean, I got matched against level 60+ when I decided to play alone, when I played with my friends(Between 10 and 17) we faced like level 5's.





There are 2 possibilites:

1. Maybe since you're not a new guy at the MOBA scene and you play better than other newbs, you are treated as a smurf account. I advise you to just play it and suck up the losses if you do get them. You'll get in the proper bracket soon.

OR

2. Levels are not directly tied to gaming skills, these guys are probably on the same bracket as you. Maybe they're at a below average bracket or you are at a high average bracket. If its the former, no need to panic, they're basically lvl 60 newbs or if its the latter, you are really good as a first timer. Keep up the good gaming 

@Hustler

Sorry about the loss earlier, should've rushed my BKB


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

I mean, I feel like I did decent early in the games against them and I usually out-cs/deny them since I CS really well in LoL too, but when it gets a bit later in the game I usually get wrecked because I don't know how most champions work.

Anyone who would be willing to teach me a bit or just play with me?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Anyone who would be willing to teach me a bit or just play with me?



Server? I can do fine in SEA and Australia most of the time though it takes a bit of time (and money) in getting a good latency for US West.

I swear I meet friendlier people in Australia and US West than in SEA


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

I live in Sweden, so EUNE/EUW/Russia


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Better PM Fluttershy on that, I can't do EU


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm not fit to teach anyone


+ very irregular timetable


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 19, 2013)

it's officially out on Mac and Linux


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I'm not fit to teach anyone
> 
> 
> + very irregular timetable


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2013)

Mouz vs Navi LAN live


----------



## Rios (Jul 19, 2013)

the good old 9/10 decline is still in full effect

harsher penalties should be implemented


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 19, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Check your friends levels. I don't know how exactly it works but pretty sure it finds you games depending on how many people are in your party.
> 
> *Say if you're playing with 2 other friends, it will look to put you against a team with 3 people in the same party regardless of their level.*



Is that how it works when you're teaming up? I just thought that MM was acting pretty wacky, I've been matched up with everything from a lvl1 to fuckin' lvl 120 over the last days.


----------



## Rios (Jul 19, 2013)

Why the fuck am I playing against a guy with 700 wins(NA abuser) while I dont even have 100?

This new match making is retarded.


----------



## Rios (Jul 19, 2013)

On the other hand playing with high level people is very fun and challenging.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 19, 2013)

Rios said:


> On the other hand playing with high level people is very fun and challenging.



It ain't fun if you just started playing the game. But again,that's what bots are for.


----------



## Rios (Jul 19, 2013)

I am good. 4 wins and 2 losses, and the only embarrassing game I played was with Io(first time ). I see wards and coordination every time though, even played with a guy with 1300 wins. He was condescending as fuck but hey, it was a pleasure.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I'm not fit to teach anyone
> 
> 
> + very irregular timetable



But I have a very irregular timetable too 

I don't need to be taught basics of the game, I know that from LoL, last hitting, denying, warding etc.

What I do need help with is match ups, good builds and how to play specific heroes.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Just remember these five basic guidelines, Vae:

1. Unless you're ridiculously good, you can't beat a Batrider in the laning stage.

2. Phantom Lancer, Anti Mage and Medusa automatically get 90% chance to win in late game with their cores and 1 to 2 luxuries, pubwise.

3. If you're planning to block a creep camp/s, use Sentry Wards, not Observer Wards. Sentries are limited by gold and Observers are limited by stock.

4. Leave your Arc Lightning on Zeus at lvl 1 for last hitting creeps, max your Bolt first, max your Static Field next and take ultimate whenever available. After those things, level your Arc up to lvl 3 and prioritize stats then.

5. Don't waste your time nuking a Huskar at low hp, just try to whack him to death.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 20, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Hustler
> 
> Sorry about the loss earlier, should've rushed my BKB



Lol! Nah my bad, should have chose a tankier support. Thought we had one too many carries.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Pushing Juggernaut with Lone Druid is hard to stop in pubs. 220+regen on Spirit Bear with Demolish whacking a tower is so sick, its not even funny.


----------



## Rios (Jul 20, 2013)

10 golden rules

1. Always call miss.
2. Always have a town portal scroll on you.
3. Always try to get a solo line or a jungle. Dual and tri lane only when you are sure you will get supported or you are a hard support yourself.
4. Always have an early game regen, dont try to run back unless you are ganked hard and have less than 100 HP.
5. Always try to deny, it helps with last hitting too, you will learn animations and damage ranges faster this way.
6. Buy a set of wards even if your supports dont.
7. Single draft is in most cases superior to all pick. You wont have people constantly picking OP heroes and you'll be forced to learn new ones.
8. Learn which spells can reveal fog of war. Vision is of utmost importance.
9. Always check the levels of the other heroes on the map and their inventories.
10. Never try to communicate with Russians.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 20, 2013)

The last one is overboard, Rios. Vae is a Swede, he plays with Russians


----------



## Hustler (Jul 20, 2013)

I will pray for your soul Vae


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> I live in Sweden, so EUNE/EUW/*Russia*



At least he gets to play with *[A]*lliance. Oh wait, that's a bad thing, right?


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> 10 golden rules
> 
> 1. Always call miss.
> 2. Always have a town portal scroll on you.
> ...



This is a pretty good tip, not gonna lie. Random draft is probably better though since you don't wanna end up with your standard 1 protect 4 lineup If you play AP, you're stuck with supports who don't buy dust and wards against BH/Riki/Nyx's.

Have to add another point:
 #11 - Shadowblade = Invincibility


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 20, 2013)

So I heard Razor can steal damage from Spirit Bear 

New Meta incoming


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 20, 2013)

Don't get your hopes up

It goes a long time between each time I see LD picked these days


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yLQcUuvorQ[/YOUTUBE]

You guys subscribe to this guy nao


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 20, 2013)

Vae said:
			
		

> But I have a very irregular timetable too
> 
> I don't need to be taught basics of the game, I know that from LoL, last hitting, denying, warding etc.
> 
> What I do need help with is match ups, good builds and how to play specific heroes.



Yeah, that hero information will only come over time. Bot co-ops are pretty good since the opponent bots will employ very vanilla tactics and don't gank aggressively, so you can get a good sense of how certain enemy heroes synergize.

For instance, the bots will chain stun quite effectively, so as it happens you can note the line up and where to move when you see those heroes coming at you in future. Especially if you're not a carry, you have to be really careful in the late game, but the tension is kinda fun.


----------



## Rios (Jul 20, 2013)

I admit its fun trying to guess which invisible enemy hero will come and rape you in the ass.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 20, 2013)

ah yes, the Dota 2 surprise buttsex... there's nothing quite like it.


----------



## Rios (Jul 21, 2013)

so I am picking a hero in single draft and I hear this
"pick a tank" 

I am forced to check my teammates and opponents and what do I see? The whole bunch has less than 200 wins.

Abandoned the game, I dont even care. Must have been a bug that I was able to play with high level people. I dont ever want to play with this low level bunch again. I am done with DotA 2 

It hurts like hell to know that all those intense games with smart and cooperative opponents/teammates were just a mistake and I am forced to play 1000+ more games to ever get on that level again.

Fuck you you teasing peace of shit.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 21, 2013)

I usually only queue with 2-4 friends these days. We usually get pitted against other stacks where people actually actively dust, counter ward and ganks unlike fuckin solo queue. The only problem is that the results of the matches gets kinda streaky, we win a lot one day and can quite possibly lose every single game the next day.

Anyway, anyone watched the carry Venge KP games?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Me and Hustler are KP fans, link us that game Naisu.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 22, 2013)

There are no vods on youtube yet, but I think they picked carry Venge twice yesterday in the Bigpoint Battle finals against Fnatic. Doesn't really come as a surprise considering how much Envy has attempted to play carry Venge on his stream

Edit:
They're out, I'm just a bad baddie. 

Game 1
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3QFcfc0k2Y[/YOUTUBE]

Game 2
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZntzQCHwB8U[/YOUTUBE]

Game 3
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZpVsSIveCI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jul 22, 2013)

Nvm never noticed your location


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 22, 2013)

Born and raised in Norway, half Asian though.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 22, 2013)

I need someone to rep Naisu for the vods, I can't rep him yet.

Lol at Hustler for whiffing RP earlier  (I know your dagger was disabled but it was still funny )


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 22, 2013)

Heard a lot of good things about Dota 2. Going to try it out today, cause why not. I've played LoL obsessively before, is Dota 2 harder or easier


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Heard a lot of good things about Dota 2. Going to try it out today, cause why not. I've played LoL obsessively before, is Dota 2 harder or easier



Harder, majority would say (me included). 

Tips before going Dota 2 against real players:

1. Play the tutorial
2. Play with bots
3. Play Limited Heroes
4. Play with friends.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 22, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Heard a lot of good things about Dota 2. Going to try it out today, cause why not. I've played LoL obsessively before, is Dota 2 harder or easier



The games are hard in different ways.

Mechanically I'd say LoL is more intensive but Dota requires a more strategic approach.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Randomness would also play a big part for Dota, most noticeably on runes. Trees, high ground-low ground vision interaction as well as the lack of clear objectives are also present in Dota.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 22, 2013)

> The games are hard in different ways.
> 
> Mechanically I'd say LoL is more intensive but Dota requires a more strategic approach.



I haven't played LoL but this is my understanding as well of the differences between the two games. Dota 2 is really unforgiving when your hero isn't where it was supposed to be 0.5 seconds ago.


----------



## Rios (Jul 22, 2013)

LoL is more wooden while DotA is more fluid, thats the main difference I've found between the two.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 22, 2013)

Me experience with LoL is kinda limited seeing how I've played like 4 games in total with months breaks between each, however I noticed that LoL has fewer activation items (?) and I guess that means that you require less hotkeys?

Anyway, . Hoping that KP's gonna pull through, but Na'Vi's form recently has been very good.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 22, 2013)

Rios said:


> LoL is more wooden while DotA is more fluid, thats the main difference I've found between the two.



I have no idea what you even mean by this statement.

The only thing that comes to mind is how fluid a battle/skirmish or similar things are, in which case I have to disagree and say DotA is more wooden than LoL in that aspect.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 22, 2013)

KP and Na'Vi are going to fight with unconventional picks, just you wait 

KP's carry VS, support SB and mid lane Timbersaw vs Na'Vi's support Juggernaut and XBOCT Bloodseeker 

@Vae
By fluidity, you mean the flow of combat, then both games have those moments where everything is so stiff but most of the time, its just complete chaos especially if both teams are even and engage right one after the other.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't know, from personal experience LoL has a lot more fluid combat, mainly based on the fact that I can kite people and such in LoL but can't do anything similar in DotA.

I also feel like LoL is a lot faster at responding to my commands.
But yeah, team fights can be complete chaos in both games, though that doesn't happen to me a lot in LoL, might just have to do with me being so used to the game and I can see everything happening.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 22, 2013)

Man, A-God isn't delivering and EE's CS count is pretty shit


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 22, 2013)

The main reason you think LoL is faster is because of the lack of turn rate present unlike in Dota where heroes have varying turn rates ( this is the reason why Batrider is an asshole). Plus, there is an ungodly amount of abilities that can be spammed in LoL.

Kiting is present in Dota, it exists on certain heroes but it can be done by anyone with proper juking and a lot of mind games.

@Naisu
Is Singsing standing in? Or is it CWM that's playing?


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 22, 2013)

SingSing is a standin, no idea where CWM is.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 22, 2013)

Well sure, you can kite in Dota but you can't really stutter step the way you can in LoL, I'm just too used to that since I main AD Carry in LoL which involves a lot of stutter stepping and I can't do it in Dota.

Not trying to say LoL is the better game with this argument, just incase anyone gets upset, I think both games have their own strengths and flaws.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 22, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Lol at Hustler for whiffing RP earlier  (I know your dagger was disabled but it was still funny )



I was channeling my inner Xiao8 

 I don't know how it got triggered, epic fail


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 22, 2013)

@Naisu
They should let SingSing carry, he's a better carry than EE.

@Vae
No one's really angry here, just saying that each game has his strengths. I compromise a lot as you can notice in my posts, most of the time.

@Hustler
There can be many Magnuses but only 1 Director 8 



> I saved you Lion so you owe me


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 22, 2013)

Na'Vi up 1 - 0.  Looking grim for KP, time to bust out the Timber mid.

Remember the recent LGD vs Na'Vi games, it had some of the most God awful Magnus play I've ever seen in competitive Dota from the Xaio8...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Who's better; Yao or xiao8?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 22, 2013)

Yao is a better Mag definitely, you should watch the recent championship they won. He hit some beautiful RP's.

Xiao8 is the better mid though.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 22, 2013)

Vae said:
			
		

> Well sure, you can kite in Dota but you can't really stutter step the way you can in LoL, I'm just too used to that since I main AD Carry in LoL which involves a lot of stutter stepping and I can't do it in Dota.


I suppose this perception relates to what you were saying earlier. You could 'stutter step' in some instances I guess (might let you juke a hook or a power shot), but players quickly get familiar with enemy animations, so line of sight is more important than erractic movement. Depending which hero you have there will be a number of other heroes that are hard counters that have abilities specifically to stop your movement.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 22, 2013)

SPIRITBREAKEEEEEEER!!! SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE COOOOOOOOOOOOOW!

Fuck yeah, Na'Vi's going down!


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, this is the A-God KP lacked in the first game.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 22, 2013)

RAPE!!!!!!!!!

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 22, 2013)

From Bulba on TL


> [9:55:22 AM] Sam: where did
> [9:55:23 AM] Artour: im sgo cvuci
> [9:55:24 AM] Sam: cwm go?
> [9:55:25 AM] Artour: ?
> ...



Edit:
Fucking Timbersaw and Space cow in the same game, never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 22, 2013)

Mmm, played with the bots for alittle while...

I think I enjoy the Death Prophet the most, it's a lot like what I did in LoL. I have yet to try every class, though.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 22, 2013)

> I think I enjoy the Death Prophet the most, it's a lot like what I did in LoL. I have yet to try every class, though.


Awesome. She's pretty great at demolishing towers.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 22, 2013)

My internet crashed down last night, who won and what are the picks?


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 22, 2013)

In the Na'Vi vs KP games? Na'Vi 2-1.

KP drafts 4 melee vs 4 ranged in the final game and EE makes the questionable choice of going battlefury (in a team which has SB and BH) on Alch and proceeds into not using it to farm.


----------



## OS (Jul 22, 2013)

Is there a channel on youtube to watch these games? I feel like I may get into this game.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> In the Na'Vi vs KP games? Na'Vi 2-1.
> 
> KP drafts 4 melee vs 4 ranged in the final game and EE makes the questionable choice of going battlefury (in a team which has SB and BH) on Alch and proceeds into not using it to farm.



EE throws. 

CWM  kicked out for real?

@Sin

Beyondthesummittv, joindota, BBallin773, SheeverGaming are some of the available channels.

If you want to watch some highlights because you don't have time, go to diesmiling666 though only a few chosen games have highlights.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 22, 2013)

Dunno, felt like they out drafted themselves. Feel like they just should've picked one of the rtz heroes (QoP/ Puck/TA/SF etc) pooled him and let him snowball while repeatedly ganking Dendi similarly to game 2 or something.

CWM might be out or Bulba/rtz are just trolling one another.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 23, 2013)

ee biggest throws, but only after hvost


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Team of Throws:
Na'Vi XBOCT, EG. Demon, EG. Jeyo, Neo.es. Mushi, LGD int.God 

Manager is Solo


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2013)

Kaipi did so well in the 2nd game but they pretty much gave away the same draft to Na'vi in game 3, as if they're gona make the same mistakes in another game. Bone 7 is such a good player.



Original Sin said:


> Is there a channel on youtube to watch these games? I feel like I may get into this game.



TI is starting in couple of weeks, so you can just watch them live. If you want to familiarise yourself with the pro scene then pick east or west and go hard.

West = Creative picks, bigger hero pool, bigger throws, less skil
East = Smaller hero pool, not enough creativity, disciplined, very skilled


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone who would be up for playing with me? Playing solo is giving me cancer, all of these guys calling me a n00b 24/7 just because I'm low level.

Fuck me.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 23, 2013)

How many games have you played, Vae?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 23, 2013)

Like 20 or so.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is there a channel on youtube to watch these games? I feel like I may get into this game.


useful site - 

some YT channels were named already


also, all the time livestreaming @ twitch.tv



you will also be able to watch all the International 3 games free from within the Dota 2 game client


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2013)

LGD female team :S. Ah well, they're hot atleast.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2013)

eeyup




inb4Dendisteal


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 23, 2013)

just lol 

and what a lame reasoning


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2013)

^ 

But I really don't like the whole GG thing though. Gona cause so much havoc in TI3.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 23, 2013)

So many characters @.@ Death Prophet is so squishy...

I feel like if I chose one character I'd be missing out on another that can do better. I played some rounds as a Viper, did pretty well, however now I realize there are better ranged carriers now >_>

I like the illusionary mechanic of Puck, but his (or her?) voice acting is so annoying. I like Axe and Queen of Pain, too.

Oh, who knows... I should play a games against bots for every character so I can decide :c

Just how many of them are there? 100? xD

edit: and bots keep stealing my kills :G


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 23, 2013)

102 heroes, IIRC.

Each is unique, you can't compare 1 to the other. Each has his/her/its own niche in the game.

If you feel that you are doing okay, try N'aix. If you want to micro, start off easy with Enchantress, then Chen, then Lone Druid then Meepo.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2013)

don't play Meepo :sanji

unless you're an APM/micro god or something


----------



## Forces (Jul 23, 2013)

Meepo is the hardest hero to learn to play decently


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> So many characters @.@ Death Prophet is so squishy...
> 
> I feel like if I chose one character I'd be missing out on another that can do better. I played some rounds as a Viper, did pretty well, however now I realize there are better ranged carriers now >_>
> 
> ...



Try tinker or windrunner,they are so fun to play. I'd recommend timbersaw as well,but he ain't fun against bots.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 23, 2013)

thanks for your help guys


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 23, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> So many characters @.@ Death Prophet is so squishy...
> 
> I feel like if I chose one character I'd be missing out on another that can do better. I played some rounds as a Viper, did pretty well, however now I realize there are better ranged carriers now >_>
> 
> ...



You should try Gyro if you want a ranged carry. Best (?) level 1 nuke in the game, homing stun, has an ability that makes your attacks hit everything in sight and a great AoE ulti almost literally without CD.

Or you could just play Drow>_>


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2013)

Eh SF > Gyro if you want a ranged carry that's actually fun, well at least at the early levels when you have to rely on razes


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sasume said:
			
		

> So many characters @.@ Death Prophet is so squishy...
> 
> I feel like if I chose one character I'd be missing out on another that can do better. I played some rounds as a Viper, did pretty well, however now I realize there are better ranged carriers now >_>
> 
> ...



I think its better just to home in on the hero you like rather than worry about which is better than which, even if your criteria is as simple as the hero model or the VA.

I remember it wasn't even 4 months ago I think, everyone and their mom was saying how Treeant is complete shit and only has one good spell. Then Goblack started drafting him and that 'one good spell' turned out to be pretty OP.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 23, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Eh SF > Gyro if you want a ranged carry that's actually fun, well at least at the early levels when you have to rely on razes



Wouldn't know. Haven't played SF even once


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Wouldn't know. Haven't played SF even once



Try him out if you want to have naisu time


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://WWW.youtube.com/watch?v=CRKi4AULUgI[/YOUTUBE]

Hilarious!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 23, 2013)

^rofl

Valve should just adopt Darude - Sandstorm as one of the official tracks of dota.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2013)

Lol that accent makes it even better

Because relevant

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 23, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Try him out if you want to have naisu time



The only heroes I feel naisu about playing mid are OD and Storm. SF seems like OD levels of boring.

I've been trying out Tinker recently, but I need more hotkeys to play him effectively


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 23, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> .
> 
> I've been trying out Tinker recently, but I need more hotkeys to play him effectively



tinker is a fun hero to play don't you think? Teleporting all over the map and shooting people with lazers never gets old. That built in refresher orb is so damn good.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 23, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> tinker is a fun hero to play don't you think? Teleporting all over the map and shooting people with lazers never gets old. That built in refresher orb is so damn good.



Perma hex man, perma hex.

Yeah it's fun, but I often instinctively cancel my Rearm cause I feel like I have to move


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2013)

> eleporting all over the map and shooting people with lazers never gets old.


yes it does

it's so tiring - do the same shit over and over *all game*, always press press press buttons =/


it's why i don't play tinker


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2013)

^ I don't like Weaver because of Shukuchi/constant clicking

Naisu: SF is definitely more fun than OD


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2013)

also, double march of the machines spam makes my eyes go derp


----------



## blackbird (Jul 23, 2013)

Why is Riki the only cheese hero that makes people trip balls if not played flawlessly? Not even that facerolling stun mongrel gets any flak. 

I picked him in a Single Draft for the first time the other day and both sides almost bit my head off.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2013)

yeah, idk why everyone always bitches at you when you play riki


^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 23, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> yes it does
> 
> it's so tiring - do the same shit over and over *all game*, always press press press buttons =/
> 
> ...



Really? :/ I think it's really fun. But again,I almost think all heros in DOTA 2 are fun to play :amazed except omni-knight,I don't hate him and I think he is a great asset as a pick but he is really boring to play.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 23, 2013)

blackbird said:


> Why is Riki the only cheese hero that makes people trip balls if not played flawlessly? Not even that facerolling stun mongrel gets any flak.
> 
> I picked him in a Single Draft for the first time the other day and both sides almost bit my head off.



Cause your regular normal bracket pub is normally too uncoordinated and doesn't know how to deal with him I guess? No dust, sentries or moving 2 or more people together at all times unless you know he's somewhere else on the map. I'm usually pretty happy these days if I see a Riki on the opposing team.



Hustler said:


> ^ I don't like Weaver because of Shukuchi/constant clicking
> 
> Naisu: SF is definitely more fun than OD



Guess I have to take your word for it since I haven't played the hero myself^^


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 23, 2013)

SF>OD in fun meter

OD>SF in lane 

@Hustler
I like Weaver but I hate it when Rubick is on the other team, stealing Shukuchi and shit.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 23, 2013)

OD -> all mids

Did you see KP vs EG Hyperion?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Haven't seen that one, can you link me the game? Is it epic?

Also, Huskar>/=OD


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 23, 2013)

Game 1
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX2reALq72A[/YOUTUBE]

Game 2
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqsRMeQ7-do[/YOUTUBE]

Game 3
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yj7npg1h4pg[/YOUTUBE]

Game 3 was pretty different from how the usual KP games turns out (in regards to who had the most impact that game). Not gonna spoil more than that.

Will admit, OD is can be relatively awful against heroes that are relatively mana independent.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks man. Wish I could rep you more..


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2013)

My new jam

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L53YF2mmWYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 24, 2013)

LOL DOTA 2 Reporter.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## luminaeus (Jul 24, 2013)

I think I've made a decision (oh my!), I will stick with the Lich and Queen of Pain. Took me awhile to get the hang of Queen, abit of a slow start but mid game she just ganks everything, shame her ult has such a long cooldown. I like Lich because of sacrificing creeps for mana is genius, and his ult does really well when timed properly. I'm sure everyone here already knew that but I'm learning >.>

I tried Gyro, I love ganking with him, however that barrage keeps targeting creeps all early-game and late game the barrage is useless. I also did quite a few rounds with the Templar Assassin, it felt smooth, but the only skills I really used was the refraction and the passive, I never found the traps useful at all. Maybe I just need more practice. 

Watched a pro game, which I probably shouldn't have done, as pro games are so much different that pubs. 

Anyway, loving this game so far. I played Diablo 3 for ~900 hours and Dota 2 seems so much better than D3 and it's free.

edit: I actually do have a question, how did you all learn what every character does/uses, so you can counteract it? Was it just over hours of experience or did you go to the library and look up all their skills


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Tips for Lich
1. Get your 3rd at lvl 1, then start using it on creeps as they spawn. Lesser exp for enemy when you get in lane.
2. Be a ward bitch.
3. Veil of Discord is better than Aghanims.

Tips for Lanaya:
1. Meld bonus will go away if you move, just stay still and attack from where you're standing to get the 200 damage and negative armor debuff.
2. Traps give a very small vision, lay it down on rune spots and choke points.
3. Use your passive to deal damage to enemies without attacking them directly (I'll let you figure that one out).
4. The latest trap will be activated if you use the activate trap button and not activating the individual trap yourself.

Tips for QoP
1. Your Q is spammable, can be used to harass heroes, has a slow and is a good lane control at the laning stage. You can leave it at lvl 1 until you maxed everything, including stats.
2. Getting Aghanims reduces ult cooldown to 40 seconds at lvl 3, just don't get it if you have little mana regen or mana support.
3. Scream of Pain hits invisible units and at lvl 4, leaves the range creeps at low health. Whack the range creep once before screaming to get the last hit.

Tips for Gyro
1. Lvl 1 Rocket and Lvl 1 Homing are all you need. Take stats over them instead and max your Flak Cannon.
2. Stack neutrals and take them out with Flak Cannon (You can do the same thing with Ancients).
3. Aghanims is situational but turns your Ultimate into a Global Nuke.
4. You can max your Rocket and Homing but mostly you want stats for extra hp, damage, armor, and mana.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 24, 2013)

thank you!! <3

yeah, I know that the Templar assassin passive will make your reg attacks hit in a technical aoe, so hitting creeps can eventually kill the hero. gotcha


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Learning the abilities first hand is the most effective way of understanding them. Reading, more or less, confuses people. Picking a hero in a solo lobby or vs bots gives you a good grasp of their capabilities.

If you want to learn about the heroes not added in Dota 2, go play Dota 1 on the latest map available.

If you have questions, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 24, 2013)

Been watching some pub games, and see that just before someone denies/last hits a creep they 'charge' their attack, in a way. I understand how it works, but what's the key to do it by default?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't understand what you mean by charging but if you're talking about animation cancelling

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVw-D3-C9bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, that's exactly what I'm talking about, thanks again x)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 24, 2013)

So, who agrees with me here that Bloodstone is not a core item on Timbersaw?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbp2F-wN5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 24, 2013)

That video has been posted before by yours truly.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2013)

Woops sorry

. I wish they can get Sing, I acknowledge his skills ever since he stomped on EE's SF with a Mirana in mid.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Unless Sing wants to remove Waga and Jerax to bring QPAD sponsorship to Kaipi by joining, it ain't happening. Not without breaking the contract

EDIT:

Singsing out of QPAD?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2013)

And he's really good friends with the guy from 2GD right? yeah I highly doubt it too but would love to see that happen.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 24, 2013)

QPAD is teetering, I wouldn't be surprised if Sing left. I know from the GD shows that Yames (lol) wasn't very happy with how they were going as a team so certainly, I think some more roster changes are in order. I know Select already left but I think the core of the team was more of a problem.

On the CWM thing, I think it was a good move for him to leave that team. I know some speculated that his past issues with getting an American VISA contributed heavily to Kaipi not get a qualifier spot (why compete to go to Seattle if the full roster as constituted can't be there). It'll be interesting to see who they pick up, but a player who is stable or more importantly would help them attract a sponsor would be the next step for KP road to ti4.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 24, 2013)

This game has so much more depth and strategy then LoL and HoN ever had, it's brilliant

i'm now obsessed with it lawl


----------



## Rios (Jul 24, 2013)

Just wait until you become too good for the people you constantly play with. You will hate it.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 24, 2013)

Why is that?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2013)

*THANK YOU NAVI FOR THIS PICK/GAME

<3 <3 <3*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just watched it, that game was madness. I think Synderen was right, Puppey might have been trying to prove something. I enjoyed the last game to, Dendi on Pudge was great.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 24, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Why is that?



Find others on your own level as obsessed with the game as your are, add them to friends list and play with them to avoid what Rios is talking about. In my experiences solo queuing is generally awful once your reach a certain point.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Links for that Na'Vi vs Kaipi game with Dendi Pudge?

EDIT: Nvm, found it.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 25, 2013)

WTF hahahaha


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> This game has so much more depth and strategy then LoL and HoN ever had, it's brilliant
> 
> i'm now obsessed with it lawl



Welcome to hell and madness. Enjoy your stay :amazed


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 25, 2013)

Can I get a link to the game?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Here it is:


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you good sir


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 25, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Find others on your own level as obsessed with the game as your are, add them to friends list and play with them to avoid what Rios is talking about. In my experiences solo queuing is generally awful once your reach a certain point.



I see.

I may have found my new favorite, played the Drow Ranger _once_ against bots and had my best run so far, 11 kills 1 death. Frost Arrow spam!


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2013)

NOOO!!

Drow is shitty, try Windrunner


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 25, 2013)

Waifurunner #1. Best bow user in Doto.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2013)

Naisu knows


----------



## abc123 (Jul 25, 2013)

Rios said:


> Just wait until you become too good for the people you constantly play with. You will hate it.


Very true. I usually play with a (rl) friend but he's much worse than me and I feel like pulling my hair out at times. Still more fun than playing solo though.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl5F3zKAf-c[/YOUTUBE]

Looks like we got some fresh blood in SEA scene guys.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lakelz got 17 min Linkens, 25 mins EB on Morph.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 25, 2013)

Hustler said:


> NOOO!!
> 
> Drow is shitty, try Windrunner



16 kills 0 deaths 

windrunner's voice is annoying Dx


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Windrunner best bow user?

Please, Gorgon's so good with bows she launches 5 arrows simultaneously. Indefinitely.

Medusa channing's all over Windrunner's tatum.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 25, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> 16 kills 0 deaths
> 
> windrunner's voice is annoying Dx



Pffft, the satisfaction of landing good powershots and Shackles cannot be compared to pressing E Q Q Q Q Q Q Q Q.



Hustler said:


> Naisu knows



Indeed.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Windrunner best bow user?
> 
> Please, Gorgon's so good with bows she launches 5 arrows simultaneously. Indefinitely.
> 
> Medusa channing's all over Windrunner's tatum.



Best as in, best to play.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 25, 2013)

I forgot to put  after my reply.



Nothing feels better than to take your hands off the keyboard after pressing R and watching your 6 slotted Medusa kill everything while drinking hot tea


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 25, 2013)

You all play used QWER and the mouse (?) to move the camera? How the balls do you do that, moving the camera via mouse and still playing good?

I play using 1234 and WASD to move the camera, it just feels right, however I did play D3 so I'm used to it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2013)

35 min ain't enough for Medusa 


Waifurunner solos


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 25, 2013)

6 slotted Medusa means 6 cheap items, Flutter 

Contrary to popular belief, you can stack damage on her early on like Armlet or Crystalis since the Split Shot and Gaze got buffed and reworked respectively.

@Flutter
I see Juubito and Jirou being abused at battledome, what kind of cancer has developed there 

@Sasume

I started at Dota 1, using the old hotkeys(not the customizable) for using spells with my left hand while also using said left hand to activate the numerical hotkeys for items. I used my right hand for mouse and screen moving. You'll get used to it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2013)

but will 6 _cheap_ be enough ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 25, 2013)

6 Ironwood branches cheap enough for ya? 

My build goes like this:
Phase
Aquila
Wand
Dominator
Drums
Armlet

Replace any of the cheap with better items later on. Gaze is imbalanced now


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 25, 2013)

Just reading Stone Gaze makes it seem overpowered o_o

p.s. zomg 200th post


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 25, 2013)

>>Sees Techies has basic coding





ck


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 25, 2013)

Someone has played 3648 hours of this game, I meant _what_.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 25, 2013)

In response to Sasume;



51 matches with Troll, 100% win rate with Troll.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 25, 2013)

Some people are too good at this game


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 25, 2013)

Kay guis, I have a question. 

Some days ago I played a game with a couple of friends and we were defending our raxes for like 30-40 mins before we finally regained map control and were able to win the game. The enemy team's Kunkka for some reason made 3 Daedalus, which I personally believe was something that contributed to our eventual victory...So does Daedaluses stack? Is it actually worth it?

The game.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 25, 2013)

According to that page, it doesn't stack _directly_

"yea 2 deadlys works like this: 25% chance to crit. If you don't crit, you got 25% chance to crit. Ergo you get (0.25 + 0.75*0.25) = 43.75 % chance to crit. "

That is correct, according to 

I might have to consider getting multiple daedalus's now.


edit: first link was back in 2012, it may have been changed, who knows


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 25, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> According to that page, it doesn't stack _directly_
> 
> "yea 2 deadlys works like this: 25% chance to crit. If you don't crit, you got 25% chance to crit. Ergo you get (0.25 + 0.75*0.25) = 43.75 % chance to crit. "
> 
> ...



Aahahahaaaa he threw hard then. If he went Daedalus -> Heart -> Rapier the game would've ended in 35 mins. Instead it ended up more than twice as long with us as the winners.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah 2 Daedalus seems like a waste IMO, should have gone for MKB or Divine


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 25, 2013)

On the matter of bow users, I'm obsessed with Clinkz at the moment even though I can't play him for shit.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 25, 2013)

Did my first pub. We won, but I didn't do amazing, more deaths than kills.

Oh well, it's my first.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 25, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Kay guis, I have a question.
> 
> Some days ago I played a game with a couple of friends and we were defending our raxes for like 30-40 mins before we finally regained map control and were able to win the game. The enemy team's Kunkka for some reason made 3 Daedalus, which I personally believe was something that contributed to our eventual victory...So does Daedaluses stack? Is it actually worth it?
> 
> The game.


 
Not surprised at how that ended. You guys had the late game advantage. 3 Daedalus is really weird though. MKB and armor/tank items would have been a better investment.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2013)

2 daedalus is kinda ok on Kunnka

3 probably too much


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 25, 2013)

That Kunkka was probably going for more Shadowblade+Tidebringer Crits though I can't help but wonder if they would have won if Kunkka followed the SingSing Build


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Still want to play carry Alch?


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow okay. The matchmaking is interesting... is there a way I don't get paired with 100% newbs that try to solo towers (...) and complain that their toon sucks because of that? >_>

I think I'm going to play with bots a little more, at least the bots know what they are doing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2013)

mother of God


the 3-rd Fnatic-Mouz game was 96-97 min long .. apparently longest game in pro Dota ever


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Longest game? Was it exciting? Also, links?

Also, I hate playing supports the most but I play best when supporting >.>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2013)

Lina is not a carry mang


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> I can't seem to find any character that I really enjoy atm.
> 
> Drow is way too weak to heavy early-game harassment, same with Lina and probably every other ranged carry I try to play -_-
> 
> ...



Pick Huskar, ulti their support and right click the whole enemy team to death while being on 20 hp


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2013)

is EGMs head really that big ?


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 26, 2013)

I like how I removed that post cause I felt like I was ranting too much but you all got to it before I did xD

I still like the Drow, I'm just stupid and get overconfident that I can take someone down. Watched a good pub yesterday and some fellow was using a Drow, destroying the opposing team with 14 kills 0 deaths at the end, kind of boost my confidence a little bit. Makes me remember that any character is brilliant if played properly.

You all have probably had Dota 2 for years, I've only had it for 5 days and I feel like I'm making progress 

edit: OHMYGAWD I FOUND OUT WHAT DOTA STANDS FOR. I'm so dumb. Even know it's not a sequel of it's name >>

double edit: Apparently Treant Protector has a mark on it's left buttock that says 'riki was here'. The more you know.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Lina is not a carry mang



xboct disagrees  




			
				Sasume said:
			
		

> I still like the Drow, I'm just stupid and get overconfident that I can take someone down. Watched a good pub yesterday and some fellow was using a Drow, destroying the opposing team with 14 kills 0 deaths at the end, kind of boost my confidence a little bit. Makes me remember that any character is brilliant if played properly.



Drow is ok when the team fight breaks down and people are running away or you find them by themselves. All the carries have different drawbacks though. Like its hard to harass Sniper because of his range but he is easier to gank because he can't get away. Drow is a great assassin but she can't control a crowd (unless you get off a good silence).


Speaking of teamfight, its been so long since I've seen Magnus in a pro game that I'd sort of forgotten how insane he is for team fight. I played a game with a good Magnus player yesterday. He hit like 3 RP's on the entire enemy team and skewered all of them right into ES echo slam. It was glorious.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2013)

Carry Lina pubstomp

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ygi6gmse7OI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2013)

well I've seen Dendi @ Lina carry with rapier and a rampage in pubs


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 26, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Carry Lina pubstomp
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ygi6gmse7OI[/YOUTUBE]



sweet baby jesus


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 26, 2013)

How to play like Singsing:
1. Buy Phase Boots
2. Buy Madness
3. Say something logical about the next item you want to buy and then pick Basher.
4. "Are you kittings me? You make yoke?"
5. Deny people even if they will survive.
6. Fountain dive.

Video reference:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nULMdKjt0Ts[/YOUTUBE]

For fun shit:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgUVMJDR2yc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow the new WR set. Why would they do that to my Waifu runner?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGQsMBPLdDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 27, 2013)

I like the bow. Thought the cloak is just a smaller version of Featherfall. And hair looks like Magnus'.

//HbS


----------



## abc123 (Jul 27, 2013)

Eh, seems rather plain.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 27, 2013)

Does anyone jungle with Bristleback? I feel like he has a lot of potential stacking and killing small and big camps and getting a mek.

Or jungle Timbersaw for that matter?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Someone hacked my Steam and took all my Dota 2 cosmetics.

Fuck my life.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 28, 2013)

Check your inventory history, it should say who you last traded with


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 28, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Someone hacked my Steam and took all my Dota 2 cosmetics.
> 
> Fuck my life.



Wow sorry man 

Definitely check your inventory history.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Apparently, its some guy from Mongolia.

He must have used some illegal program, my Steam Guard was on and I just searched on the internet that random people are getting targetted, regardless of inventory quantity or item rarity.

EDIT: No matter, cosmetics won't make you good at playing. I didn't even pay for those stuff.

People hacking and stealing shit are the plague of economy. Fuck off, hackers!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 28, 2013)

You're making me scared.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 28, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> You're making me scared.



Don't need to be scared of me. Unless you're a hacker/scammer/cheater/plagiarist/con artist/fan of The Room

Which in that case, I will disembowel you and quarter you like what they did to Mel Gibson in Braveheart.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 28, 2013)

No I mean you're making me scared of Steam.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 28, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> No I mean you're making me scared of Steam.



People get hacked all the time, steam or not xD

I've never been a victim of it, thankfully.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 28, 2013)

What do you guys think with Skeleton king+refresher+divine rapier?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 28, 2013)

I think he's a little slow and easy to kite with silence. If he gets doomed I think he is in deep shit.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 28, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I think he's a little slow and easy to kite with silence. If he gets doomed I think he is in deep shit.



So basically a free rapier to the enemy team? Ok


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 28, 2013)

Skeleton King always fails


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 28, 2013)

You forgot to put the aegis in your inventory, that's why you'll fail.

Baller up, rush Rapier, win games


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 29, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> What do you guys think with Skeleton king+refresher+divine rapier?



SK with 6 battlefurys


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 29, 2013)

The only way to use Weaver:

1. Pick Weaver
2. Rush Rapier
3. Kill supports
4. Die and feed the enemy with Rapier.
5. Blame team.
6. Recover Rapier
7. Buy another Rapier
8. Win game.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> The only way to use Weaver:
> 
> 1. Pick Weaver
> 2. Rush Rapier
> ...



9-??????
10-profite


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 29, 2013)

who knew pudge was the most popular toon 

he is fun to play tho


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 29, 2013)

The iconic heroes of Dota:

Mirana
Shadow Fiend
Pudge
Techies
Zeus

SF vs Mirana custom map results into glorious bloodbaths one can only see in their dreams.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 29, 2013)

> who knew pudge was the most popular toon
> 
> he is fun to play tho



He's also a never ending well of fail videos when people mess up his hooks. I think Pudge hook and FV Chronosphere are some of the most legendary skills to mess up. Speaking of fails, though with unrelated heroes, check out number 1:


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 29, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> He's also a never ending well of fail videos when people mess up his hooks. I think Pudge hook and FV Chronosphere are some of the most legendary skills to mess up. Speaking of fails, though with unrelated heroes, check out number 1:



Now you have me on a spree of watching all those fail videos


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 29, 2013)

Dota2 top fails of the week consists of 90% faceless void chrono and the rest is shared among other heros.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 29, 2013)

The best!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwG6FmfySLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 29, 2013)

^ lol as someone who has been learning Clinkz recently I feel that guy's pain and frustration. He's such a different hero to play because he simply cannot stand in a teamfight. 100% glass cannon and positioning has to be absolutely perfect since you're guaranteed to be focused the second you break skeleton walk.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 30, 2013)

^That's why Clinx transitions to BKB after Orchid/Soul Ring.


----------



## Rios (Jul 30, 2013)

He is not. His ultimate gives him more HP than even the melee agi carries and his windwalk is perfect for positioning. Only super coordinated team can really stop you, otherwise you are doing something wrong.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 30, 2013)

Read the op in this thread guys:



It's a troll thread but it's hilarious.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2013)

Clinkz with Soul Ring? Hm I never thought about that

I always go boots, aquila and rush orchid


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Soul Ring+Death Pact 

Cheap mana regen early, replace with Orchid later.

Also, Bloodseeker+Vengeful Spirit combo is lulzy.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2013)

Rupture going through BKB is just..


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 30, 2013)

Just found these on TL






*Spoiler*: __ 









More here


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 30, 2013)

Hahahaha what the hell is this 

//HbS


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2013)

Omg


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 30, 2013)

Lol but WR being a tsun is not like her at all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2013)

:haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 30, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Lol but WR being a tsun is not like her at all.


Yeah, Windrunner is the energetic happy type.

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Rupture going through BKB is just..



Well, he needed it or he would still be ShitSeeker 

Not saying he isn't shit right now, just less shitty as of the moment


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0VlJKJ-Gn8[/YOUTUBE]

Decent job to make SnK Dota version, actually.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 30, 2013)

No invoker = shitty video


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 30, 2013)

My sides


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 30, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0VlJKJ-Gn8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Decent job to make SnK Dota version, actually.



holy fuck my ears, someone turned my volume way up 

jesus and I just woke up 

Dx

cool vid though


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> My sides



What the fuck?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 30, 2013)

> That's why Clinx transitions to BKB after Orchid/Soul Ring.



I end up playing against teams with stuff that either goes through bkb or wastes the charge.



> He is not. His ultimate gives him more HP than even the melee agi carries and his windwalk is perfect for positioning. Only super coordinated team can really stop you, otherwise you are doing something wrong.


I must be then, since I get focused without fail.



> Clinkz with Soul Ring? Hm I never thought about that


I dunno, that doesn't sound right to me. The ulti uses like 100 mana I think and ring gives you 150 back. If its for the regen you might well just pick the basilius since it builds into the aquila.

In any case, the item build experiments on clinkz have been interesting so far.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 30, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> What the fuck?



Drums is cost efficient bro 

Never run out of charges 

@black
Soul Ring has easy build up, gives health regen and Soul Ring+Death Pact is mandatory always. The health loss is negated by the Pact plus the extra 50 mana can be consumed for a Skeleton Walk. Very cost efficient. Aquila/Basi just kinda gives away your presence with the Brilliance Aura on ranged creeps.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Soul Ring has easy build up, gives health regen and Soul Ring+Death Pact is mandatory always. *The health loss is negated by the Pact* plus the extra 50 mana can be consumed for a Skeleton Walk. Very cost efficient. Aquila/Basi just kinda gives away your presence with the Brilliance Aura on ranged creeps.


That's kinda what makes me reluctant about it, like you're not getting the most out of the Pact.

lol, my rotation is so shitty that the brilliance aura doesn't really matter. I'm not sitting on the wave for a gank.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 31, 2013)

Since this thread is inactive,let me initiate  who are you guys cheering for in TI3?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 31, 2013)

NaVi, Alliance, Mouz, Quantic, LGD.cn, DK and LGD.int


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 31, 2013)

Zenith, TL and IG (cause seeing their current preformance after the domination earlier this year is just sad).

Edit:


Fuckin' lol.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 31, 2013)

What if I told you guys that you can only pick one?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 31, 2013)

NaVi, VP and Mouz. I kinda support Quantic in so far as I wanna see Goblack drafts wreck other teams' shit.



Edit:

If I had to pick one I guess it would be NaVi for their play style abd having the most number of intereting players.




> Fuckin' lol.



Lol. For that to have been legit though it should be 3 fragances that you can mix in different concentrations to create new unique fragrances.


Also, the instagram is up and it has pics of the teams arriving and taking pics;


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 31, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> What if I told you guys that you can only pick one?



Ehhh...I'll probably go with Zenith.

I don't like TL's Dota squad as much as their SC2 one (Hero #1).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 31, 2013)

I am loving all these TI3 arrival photos


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 31, 2013)

Always liked LGD.cn, so will be cheering for them

Zenith is close 2nd though, they're so entertaining to watch. Speaking of TI3 photos, beat this mofos!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 31, 2013)

I got scammed trying to sell my Immortal LD weapon for Paypal bucks 

Obviously, it was my own damn fault though.

Had an awful game today, but I thought I might try this pro strat to turn the tide:


Probably not totally original, but it was my first time doing it  It was an All Random and my bro got stuck with Alchemist who so far seems to be his worst pick. I offered to trade with him, but he declined and fucked us over. 


steveht93 said:


> Since this thread is inactive,let me initiate  who are you guys cheering for in TI3?


I'm new to the game(~200 games ~300 hours), so I barely know the teams. I'm the type who likes to root for home town teams, so in this case I am trying to root for and follow Liquid and Dignitas. I don't get the feeling they actually have a chance of winning the whole thing though.

I also haven't gotten deep enough into following any team where I feel like I "know" the players or like any of their personalities enough to where I would really care if they won.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Alliance and MUFC made me laugh 

@teams

Going with DK. B-God never disappoints.


EDIT: Fucking Liquid, Moustache of Glory


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Going with Navi since their games are the most enjoyable to watch. 

Are we getting mid only battles in TI3?


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 1, 2013)

Being the newest person to dota 2 in this thread so far, I really dunno the teams. 

I remember watching a na'vi game and they kicked ass, and dendi is infamously pudgingly awesome, so I guess im rooting for them.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuQoHZP_iv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Aug 1, 2013)

iceiceice and Loda, which means Zenith and Alliance


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 1, 2013)

LOL in the end it was an illusion  

Nice set Hyperion,chaos knight is probably the manliest character in the game.


----------



## Rios (Aug 1, 2013)

Are you questioning Axe's manliness?


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Rios said:


> Are you questioning Axe's manliness?



No I'm not but chaos>axe. Good day sir!


----------



## Rios (Aug 1, 2013)

Got my first player card. It was iceiceice


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 1, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> LOL in the end it was an illusion
> 
> Nice set Hyperion,chaos knight is probably the manliest character in the game.



Illusion took down half of the roster, Icefrog should nerf PL 

Thanks man, Chaos Knight all the way!

Also, for those who got confused by the video, its a Kung Pow homage.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 1, 2013)

Manliest character is obviously Huskar


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Huskar is gay because he uses magic to heal himself. Jumps on you like some kind of homo, then feels his pain like a masochist and humps people faster. He gets an Aghs, he becomes so homo he can butt rape people every 4 seconds.

Chaos Knight is so manly, he uses uncontrollable energies *cough Chaos Bolt cough*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 2, 2013)

Manliest is the Juggernaut. This cannot be disputed.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiSFIqYcDm4[/YOUTUBE]

My only question: Did N'aix just rape Crystal Maiden or something like that?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4gV_uV2JKSc[/YOUTUBE]


> My little Dendi, my little Dendi! Ah Ah Ah Ah... My little Dendi! I used to wonder what sunstrike could be! My little Dendi! Until you all shared its magic with me! Micro, macro! Tons of fun! High apm, faithful and strong! Sharing kindness! It's an easy feat! And magic makes it all complete!
> 
> You have Dota community
> 
> Do you know you're all my very best friends?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Aug 2, 2013)

Chuan gets fater by the minute.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 2, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Chuan gets fater by the minute.



Someone post that video of Chuan's life.


----------



## Rios (Aug 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7O5-M3Exepo[/YOUTUBE]



> Report Pudge for stealing Aegis



                    .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2013)

btw, someting I noticed :


@ G1 there was no TongFu and Alliance did not play against them

@ Alienware IIRC NaVi never got to play against DK



now, group A has NaVi and DK and group B has Alliance and TongFu


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 2, 2013)

So DK vs Na'Vi if they both make it then?

Come to think of it, who can outfarm Burning's Alchemist?  (no one can outfarm Burning's AM)


----------



## Forces (Aug 2, 2013)

Lol my cousin's team can go to Dubai for the upcoming tournament or whatever it is, I hope they decide to go, and I really hope they achieve something!

How many teams are there usually (on average), does anyone know?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 2, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> So DK vs Na'Vi if they both make it then?
> 
> Come to think of it, who can outfarm Burning's Alchemist?  (no one can outfarm Burning's AM)



Black is pretty good but yeah B-god is another level


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Black is pretty good but yeah B-god is another level



Agreed. In Westerns, Black is pretty good and Illidan is inferior to Black because of bad decision making. Jeyo, well the guy throws but he's ok. Silent is also a good carry but Black is definitely above them.

For Easterns, Lakelz is definitely the god of Morphling there. Luo and Hao are also well rounded carry players with a wide array of carries to choose from. Zhou and Sylar are perhaps near to equal in B-God's farming ability.

You a Mouz fan, Hustler? I'm not a bandwagon Synderen hater, btw.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 2, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Agreed. In Westerns, Black is pretty good and Illidan is inferior to Black because of bad decision making. Jeyo, well the guy throws but he's ok. Silent is also a good carry but Black is definitely above them.
> 
> For Easterns, Lakelz is definitely the god of Morphling there. Luo and Hao are also well rounded carry players with a wide array of carries to choose from. Zhou and Sylar are perhaps near to equal in B-God's farming ability.
> 
> You a Mouz fan, Hustler? I'm not a bandwagon Synderen hater, btw.



Black and Loda are probably the best in the Western scene. Fear > Jeyo, such a good player in a team that throws everything.

I like Sylar, he's so consistent. Probably bit passive for peoples liking but he delivers. Hao and Mu are definitely the next big things in Chinese Dota along with Cty/Fy. No more B-god after TI3  .

Eh I don't mind Mouz, they have some decent games.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yep. I believe Loda has the widest pool of carries to play (Void, PA, PL, Gyro, N'aix, Alchemist, Juggernaut, Spec, Mirana and AM as some of his choices) whereas the most of the others only have N'aix, Gyro, AM and Juggernaut as their only carries they feel comfortable playing.

EDIT: In comparison, Bulldog only knows how to perfectly play 3 offlanes; Lone, Clock, Proph


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2013)

Bulldogs LD and Prophet are by far > any of his other heroes


not that he sucks on Clock or anything, but I've never seen a Clock from him at the level of his LD or NP

on the other hand, he did play some nice Bounty Hunter at times


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 2, 2013)

I've seen him play Clock thrice, though I can't remember the matches or the tournament. I think it was pre-cog nerf when he was a beast with Clock too. Can't remember clearly.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 2, 2013)

Can't remember Bulldog ever playing Clock.

The only three heroes I can remember him playing are bounty, prophet and LD. Then again, I don't really watch Alliance games unless they're playing against a team I like.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LrQ2pKMwQC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 2, 2013)

Holy shit, that fight outside the Rosh pit.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Yep. I believe Loda has the widest pool of carries to play (Void, PA, PL, Gyro, N'aix, Alchemist, Juggernaut, Spec, Mirana and AM as some of his choices) whereas the most of the others only have N'aix, Gyro, AM and Juggernaut as their only carries they feel comfortable playing.



I thought this too but then that recent Xboct interview got me thinking that it was less about what the player could play and more about what the team could run. In the interview for instance, Xboct admitted that he hates the heroes Puppey picks for him. While the feelings might not be as strong in other teams I think carry players who aren't captain (or running the draft at least) won't get what they want the majority of the time since their captain has some strategy in mind or is repsonding to the enemy's draft.

In US[A]'s case I think Loda gets more of a say for whatever reason (lol, you know that PL in DreamHack against Dignitas was not S4's doing), but their playstyle is also such that their carry is somewhat irrelevant. As long as Bulldog can snowball and S4 has a strong team fight hero, then Loda can do whatever since EGM and Akke are so clutch.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2013)

I doubt XBOCT hates Naix or Gyro 


Alchemist maybe


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah he likes Naix but apparently he hates Gyro.


This is the thread where they were translating it. Some interesting stuff:


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Its sad that PH Dota 2 teams are receiving the most out of the hate and not the stupid fans


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2013)

Hahaha Iceiceice throwing the coal at s4

This interview made me a fan, now there are 2 players I like in Na'vi

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kllbVmDVrys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Tip to pubs out there:

Don't play Pudge if you dont buy your own smoke and wards.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 3, 2013)

That Sven stun, I'm still laughing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2013)

he really hates dem boars


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> he really hates dem boars


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Iceiceice throwing coals at s4


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2013)

Like he actually saved it for the international


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 3, 2013)

you know you have done well in life when you meet gaben in person.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2013)

is that Gabens dog ?


----------



## Rios (Aug 3, 2013)

Zenith's match is starting. Hyped as fuck!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yajirobe mentioned


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 3, 2013)

4 games are starting and idk which one to watch Dx

I'll watch the na'vi one..


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have a crappy internet. Is DK playing?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2013)

Expect Zenith to pick Bloodseeker


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 3, 2013)

^Iceseeker?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2013)

Nope, Yamateh.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Iceiceice disappointing me by not playing Seeker after playing Coal doto


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2013)

Yamateh is well past his prime. They need to get Meracle or someone.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 3, 2013)

I will sleep nao. Expecting dotacinema to have vods of these games.

Now that you mention Yamateh, which reminded me of SF, what happened to YaphetS?


----------



## Rios (Aug 3, 2013)

Its over. That was an awesome start D:


----------



## Rios (Aug 3, 2013)

DK stomps which is good I guess.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2013)

Yaphets is channeling his inner Pinoy and still playing Dota 1

Dat DK stomp


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2013)

DK-Dignitas = 2 games total 30 mins ? xD



Hontrash too stronk .. dem hooks

Dendi Magnus and Furion Funn1k = terrible (at least compared to other heroes they play) .. Puppey *must* know this, but I think he's determined to make them practice/play on these heroes until they get it and probably thought they could win anyway against Fnatic .. gg


----------



## Rios (Aug 3, 2013)

I cant stand Sheever


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't watch Sheever



also hyped for Alliance - LGD.int

I want [A] PA vs LGD.int SF


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2013)

Hontrash? 

Yao Mag is the best Mag


----------



## Rios (Aug 3, 2013)

Dont pick the Alchemist again


----------



## Rios (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok I take it back. Crazy game.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 3, 2013)

Recommendations on making the build better?


----------



## Rios (Aug 3, 2013)

power treads


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 3, 2013)

Stop picking lifestealer. Its so boring. . . .


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 3, 2013)

shut up hiro


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 3, 2013)

VBD! You play dota? You should give me your steam. . .


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 3, 2013)

i wish i could play it, my internet is fucked up :-\.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Recommendations on making the build better?



Dude where's your bkb. . .


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 3, 2013)

BKB on Tiny? Wat, I didn't see that recommended anywhere.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 3, 2013)

The other team sucked it seems, but if ls or luna was stronger. . . tiny bkb could make a difference.

Also:


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 3, 2013)

Well, I'll remember that in the future.

I'm still new, almost level 3.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 3, 2013)

Keep practicing. [noparse][/noparse]

Let me know if you want any help.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 3, 2013)

Help would be nice, honestly though I just want people to play with.

But no one here seems to play on EU.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2013)

watching TI3 for 6 hours straight now 


predict Fnatic will make it into winners bracket


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Recommendations on making the build better?



If you're going safelane you'd probably be better off with Phase instead of Arcanes, Drums as well if you want/need to fight early.

A Bkb would be nice with their magical damage/disables and I think lifesteal -> Heart due to the physical damage and Lifestealer. Daedalus is also pretty nice for big crits, especially combined with lifesteal.

Mjolnir is an item that could be considered since Tinys attack speed is shait.



Fluttershy said:


> predict Fnatic will make it into winners bracket



Mhmm, Fnatic is looking surprisingly good considering their how awful their form was just last month.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 3, 2013)

I mean, I have IRL friends to play with, the people in the picture except Juggernaut.

But playing with them is frustrating because they don't even understand the basics.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm back. Who beat who?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 3, 2013)

USA USA USA

For real.

Dignitas got smashed by DK and then proceeded into 2-0 both MUFC and LGD.cn.
Liquid has done well for themselves as well and just owned TongFu with Ursa and Viper.

Alliance is the only team that hasn't lost yet, thanks to tactical pause
And MUFC is the only team that hasn't won a single game.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Wait, DK 2-0ed LGD.cn and MUFC?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 3, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Wait, DK 2-0ed LGD.cn and MUFC?



No, Dignitas did. 

DK doing it wouldn't be that surprising right?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Well, I wouldn't be surprised if DK 2-0ed MUFC, but for LGD.cn, it would hype me up.

Dignitas smashing LGD.cn on their faces gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 3, 2013)

Western teams seem to be doing pretty good in general atm. There are currently 4 western teams sitting in top 8.

Zenith though


----------



## Rios (Aug 3, 2013)

goddamn Gyrocopter and Bat are super OP


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2013)

So do you think MUFC, Mouz, VP and Rattlesnake have any chance to continue after such a horrible start?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice mixed bag of results, this definitely isn't like last year. I'm a bit bummed about VP. I dunno if they can mentally come from behind being down like this. It seems like if they're not ahead, they have problems. Mouz I think has a good chance of coming back mainly because Synderen is such a student of the game. I think it'll depend on how quickly they can adjust. MUFC might just be having an off day but I don't think you can come back from so many losses since they're bound to drop game tomorrow. The little i know of RS is that they blow hot and cold so, maybe I guess.

lol at hontrash coming strong.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 4, 2013)

Friking Ice and his Alchemist

Get on your Lycan, Juggernaut or some random ass hero. Let that fat bitch on drugs go  .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2013)

*OMG* Dignitas too stronk

and I thought NaVi losing to Fnatic would be the biggest upset on Day 1

and then TL beats TF 2-0 as well ...


heh, Fnatic ended up @ shared place 1 with DK and NaVi ended up ending Day 1 better then LGD.cn 


Alliance stronk, but those iG games were so close .. swedes are not unbeatable by any means


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2013)

Alliance is winning this. Had that feeling since the beginning.

last iG game was a joke


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tQO5Od6Z0RA[/YOUTUBE]

omg it's Dendis son from China


#TIreunion


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2013)

@VolvoPaws


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 4, 2013)

This doesn't happen at Dota 

Valve should fix this


*Spoiler*: __ 



not


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 4, 2013)

He paused because of his rares, Flutter


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2013)

HadoukenDoto


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Loda should be in here:


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 4, 2013)

The pause by finol didn't impact the game in any shape or form. IG where stupid enough to try Gondar+naix combo again and they paid for it dearly. I'm just surprised that alliance didn't ward enough,so many kills could have been avoided.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2013)

No comments about Midas Tree? Disappointed


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Haven't seen that one yet. What game?


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2013)

LGD.int vs iG, second game, the one LGD won.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 4, 2013)

^Noyce. Berry noyce.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Naisutime (Aug 4, 2013)

Is it just me or have Bloodseeker been picked more than Invoker so far into this International?

That so sad if that's the case


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 4, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Is it just me or have Bloodseeker been picked more than Invoker so far into this International?
> 
> That so sad if that's the case



I only watched IG vs Alliance. I didn't see much of the international. But who picked invoker and blood seeker?  invoker is my favorite hero so I kinda like watching pros play him in the meta.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 4, 2013)

So... Did Alliance lose yet?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 4, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I only watched IG vs Alliance. I didn't see much of the international. But who picked invoker and blood seeker?  invoker is my favorite hero so I kinda like watching pros play him in the meta.



I think Zenith and Rattlesnake picked Boodseeker while no one picked Invoker


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 4, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> I think Zenith and Rattlesnake picked Boodseeker while no one picked Invoker



Well I can't disagree with them honestly. I mean quas-exort invoker is very farm dependent and not a viable ganker like quas-wex. the only redeeming feature of quas-exort is sunstrike. Quas-wex invoker got,and dear I say unjustly,nerfed hard. The -4 base damage nerf is very uncalled for but I don't know if the base damage nerf is the reason behind invoker not being picked in meta. 

There are like 3 reasons:

-quas-exort not being a viable build in meta
-quas-wex getting nerfed
-bottlecrow and rune controle(invoker doesn't need to do any of those so you are giving your enemy an advantage)


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2013)

Liking the Timbersaw picks.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2013)

Its hard being a Zenith fan alright.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2013)

holy fuck, Fnatic


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 4, 2013)

One thing I hate about the international. Heros like naix,DK,and alchemist will get nerfed into oblivion. They will probably be as bad as post-nerf morphling once iceFrog is done with them. 

Also iceFrog should give invoker a +4 buff  this international feels very boring without him.

Learned a lot if this already.

-never pick bloodseeker 
-ganks and split pushing is not as effective as winning a team fight


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2013)

I am quite happy Batrider is going to get the nerf after all this


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 4, 2013)

Rios said:


> I am quite happy Batrider is going to get the nerf after all this



he quite deserves the nerf. But I hope the nerf balances the hero and not turn him to shit tier.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2013)

I think its impossible the balance him unless you rework at least one of his abilities. As it stands all four are just too good.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lol they at teams giving admiral bulldog lone Druid.  it's like they want to GG.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 4, 2013)

How can I build him better?
I feel like I built him wrong.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2013)

iceiceice buys rapier

says gg one minute later

well no worries, they are winning the next game like they always do


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2013)

yea and they fucking won

I dont get it, Zenith has the potential to trash every team there but all they are doing is draws


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 4, 2013)

Zenith should poach Chuan from IG



Vae said:


> How can I build him better?
> I feel like I built him wrong.



I think your build is decent with exception of the Battlefury. Midas is better for Doom imho and cost less than half of a Battlefury.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2013)

So who is gonna bet Zenith is going to take at least 1 game from LGD?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah I built Battlefury for laughs.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Doom is a hard hero to play. Did you jungle DOOM or lane him?

@Rios
Zenith will beat LGD


----------



## Hustler (Aug 4, 2013)

Zenith is such a chaotic mess with Ice at the helm, they were much more disciplined and organised when Hyhy was there 

LGD


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

Crazy stuff. Orange really showed them who is boss. DK > Fnatic > Na'vi > DK


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2013)

NaVi - Alliance GF or bust


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

Too easy for the Alliance. Na'vi seem better against the chinese but against western teams its a toss up.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2013)

nah, I'm sure it'd be close


----------



## Hustler (Aug 5, 2013)

Alliance is peaking too early IMO, hope they don't start losing at the wrong time

This TI3 is chaotic. LGD.int beat TongFu, what the fuck?


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

and TongFu beat iG so its like whatever


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Ik4Xf3vyNOU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2013)

#SWAG


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2013)

^ official Gaben dog


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

Chuan is gonna eat it


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Alliance too strong.

Still, GO DK!! LET BURNING FARM THE FIRST PLACE PRIZE!

EDIT: LOL MUFC no wins. Would have been better if they were replaced by Kaipi, Vici Gaming, MiTH, Empire or even Mineski.


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 5, 2013)

Watching all the TI3 games is getting boring.

At least today there wont be as many >>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]eAjjOahn3IE[/YOUTUBE]

saddest rapier in the world


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

Watching Light of Heaven or ZSMJ would have been better than watching MUFC.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Rios said:


> Watching Light of Heaven or ZSMJ would have been better than watching MUFC.



El Pride>MUFC.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Never expected Timber to get this much attention along with Shadow Fiend.

Just added 2 mp3 songs for my sig


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

Fnatic starts to disappoint. Seems like they lost.....steam.


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 5, 2013)

Question.

You see all the time in Dota 2 informative videos about people showing newer players what spells/items do and whatnot. I'm long past watching them, but you see they are in some test world and can spawn any character/item they want. How do I get to that 'test world'?

p.s 112 hours of dota 2 and I haven't even had the game for 2 weeks.

I'm officially addicted.

edit: I've also noticed my loading screen is enlarged and blurry, poor resolution, however everything else in the game is perfectly fine. If someone knows how to fix this then let me know


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

ok I dont know what I am talking about, Skadi Prophet wins



Sasume Uchiha said:


> Question.
> 
> You see all the time in Dota 2 informative videos about people showing newer players what spells/items do and whatnot. I'm long past watching them, but you see they are in some test world and can spawn any character/item they want. How do I get to that 'test world'?
> 
> ...



Create Lobby
you need to click on enable cheats in the options


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2013)

that PUDGE


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

MUFC ended 0:14 . I dont remember previous internationals, is it the first time this happens? I know Alliance going undefeated is not something we havent seen before.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Chuan is gonna eat it


Damn you for saying that, now when I look at the pic it just seems like he wants the dog...




> MUFC ended 0:14 . I dont remember previous internationals, is it the first time this happens? I know Alliance going undefeated is not something we havent seen before.


I don't think Moscow 5 had a good showing in the last TI though supposedly that's because PGG was drunk all the time. I dunno what their final record was.


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

Pretty sure they had some wins. When pgg wasnt playing Enigma of course.


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

its actually funnier in Russian 
[YOUTUBE]nydqnRMSbrE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 5, 2013)

The 3 big teams from China made top 4 after all even though it looked scary for LGD. Feel bad for Dignitas though



Sasume Uchiha said:


> Question.
> 
> You see all the time in Dota 2 informative videos about people showing newer players what spells/items do and whatnot. I'm long past watching them, but you see they are in some test world and can spawn any character/item they want. How do I get to that 'test world'?
> 
> ...



Holy shit and here I thought my 600 hours over 4-5 months was a lot...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj3wmmRT2e8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSGTXkS1CxQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Aug 6, 2013)

since there is nothing interesting today how about some Chuan Lina


----------



## Naruto (Aug 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jiuhXIqRVoA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 6, 2013)

Rios said:


> since there is nothing interesting today how about some Chuan Lina



No words can describe that image..

Alliance is doing very well.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Alliance crushing everyone in the group stages is reminscent of LGD last year.

Still, DK Burning will farm up the International prize pool


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 6, 2013)

GALVATRON was the pioneer of dota 2 bad player attitudes during a pub match


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Aug 6, 2013)

Should have used Naix instead of Nightstalker.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 6, 2013)

poor night stalker  he should have had a great first night.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 6, 2013)

Get rid of TI and gimme EG vs Kaipi Bo10 

Lol at Arteezy and Loda fight


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 6, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Get rid of TI and gimme EG vs Kaipi Bo10
> 
> *Lol at Arteezy and Loda fight*



Is there some Dota drama going on?

Please link



steveht93 said:


> poor night stalker  he should have had a great first night.



Dunno man, don't think it's the first night if AM killed a NS.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 6, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Is there some Dota drama going on?
> 
> Please link
> 
> ...



Yup 

Shots fired


----------



## Rios (Aug 6, 2013)

meh, why bothering with this when you'll basically be allowed to say anything after you win TI3


----------



## Hustler (Aug 6, 2013)

Keep dreaming Rios, we all know who's gona win


----------



## Rios (Aug 6, 2013)

They havent even shown their best strats yet!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 6, 2013)

Winter is coming


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 6, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Yup
> 
> Shots fired



*"Please win a lan before u talk"*

Is he 12 years or old or something?



Hustler said:


> Keep dreaming Rios, we all know who's gona win



That would be one hell of a Cinderella story.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 6, 2013)

Well Loda is apparently a drama queen on Twitter /shrug


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 6, 2013)

So I've heard. I'm probably a little outdated on Dota drama, but last time I heard he got into a twitter fight with Aui cause Aui criticized his PL farm while casting a game and Loda of course hadn't even seen said cast, only heard about it


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 7, 2013)

No matter how good you are, if your team (in my case a stack) can't play for shit, then welp.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2013)

#MUFCroadtoamillion

virtus pro top2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]g0_Z7HSXUlc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 7, 2013)

The main event of TI3 starts today and today is the first day of school for me :G


----------



## Hustler (Aug 7, 2013)

Lol the best solo match up in history


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 7, 2013)

MUFC saving strats for main event, Kappa 

Never mess with VP


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> [YOUTUBE]g0_Z7HSXUlc[/YOUTUBE]



If anyone asked me beforehand, I would've so sure that Dendi would win that thanks to .


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 7, 2013)

So its DK vs IG. Who's your bet?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 7, 2013)

Probably DK?

If IG has returned to the form they had earlier this year I'd bet all my rares on them.


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 7, 2013)

yay, I didn't miss anything yet 

Na'Vi vs. Orange... definitely na'vi

Fnatic vs Tongfu... I'm betting on fnatic.

Alliance vs LGD... based on pure stats alliance looks like they are clearly better, but I don't know

DK vs IG... yeah probably dk.


----------



## Rios (Aug 7, 2013)

Fnatic     D:


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2013)

That All Stars match . Would have liked to see B-god with a better hero.

Fnatic keeps exceeding my expectations. I was so annoyed watching Trixi's BH, can only imagine how LGD.int felt.


----------



## Rios (Aug 8, 2013)

We are watching MUFC today. My bets are ready.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Chuan was not microing enough D:

Dendi-3
Puppey-0


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2013)

You mean Chuan not Michaeling enough


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Tobi's voice was so annoying, the only thing keeping me on that match was AA feeding every single time 

EDIT: Yes, Hustler. He was not Michaeling enough


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 8, 2013)

lol, I was playing a drawn out game and missed like half and hour of the all stars match. The luls at the end though were pretty awesome. Chuan on chat: "don't come in, brother"


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2013)

Chuan is really cool and funny.

It should have been icex3 instead of Hao, would have been so epic


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Picked Morphling last game, team picked Doom and Weaver instantly. Farming Doom. See his inventory later, Treads *Aghs Midas*.

Fuck Valve MM.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2013)

lol I forgot and missed the All-Stars match

and no replay in dota, smh


----------



## Rios (Aug 8, 2013)

No           vods?


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 8, 2013)

just watch a cover of it on youtube or something >>

and I was wrong, fnatic lost D:


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 8, 2013)

LOL Dendi after killing Puppey


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Naisutime (Aug 8, 2013)

friend, I missed the all-stars match?

I'm kinda sad for the loser bracket teams, they're not exactly favored to put it that way no matter who drops down into their groups



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Where's my rep, fellas?



Need to spread


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 8, 2013)

What the fuck, my keys that move the camera left and right (A+D) aren't working at all, and I can't stand playing with edge pan. The up and down (W+S) are working fine though. Tried changing the keys, still not working.

Why, Dota 2, are you doing this to me Dx

edit: also I've noticed that sometimes when I play a game, the health bar on the UI is just black, I'm forced to look above my overworld character. It fixes itself when I die, but still.

Oh, bugs.


----------



## Rios (Aug 8, 2013)

I see shit like this every time I play a pub. Not that loud  though


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 8, 2013)

So mouz, LGD int, Rattlsnake and Dignitas were sent packing.

Damn, no more Aui_2000 Morphling


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 8, 2013)

this thread needs to be more active 

So which character do you all think has the best voice acting?

I personally love the Death Prophet's eerie voice, but sometimes I can't even tell what she's saying. Slark's Australian/British (I got yelled at for which one) accent is pretty cool as well. Other than that, Timbersaw's voice and personality is funny. If there are any voices that I hate, it would have to be Windrunner's and Puck's. Puck is so good but I really, really can't stand that voice at all.

tell me what you think


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Best voice acting? Wisp


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 8, 2013)

Dazzle voice besto.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2013)

Puck and Windrunner and Luna


----------



## Rios (Aug 8, 2013)

I have voices disabled because they distract me. But since I am an avid Sniper in TF2 I'd say Pudge.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Aside from Timbersaw, CK and Tusk, I have no favorite voices. Favorite lines however 

CM- "Swift as the wolves of Icewrack"- wolves of Icewrack must be obese or pigs
Dazzle- "DAZZOOOOL"
Mirana- "You have learned nothing" -I say this to my friends when they have their stupid moments
Undying-"Gummy vitamins" 

Forgot the others


----------



## Rios (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Aug 8, 2013)

also this from DotA 1


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 8, 2013)

ah my favorite line would have to be axe's good day sir.

noobish question: what does alt+tab do? I have tab set to pause the game, so I have no idea. I've heard a lot of people talk about using alt+tab so I'm curious.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2013)

Juggernaut has the best ones-

Does it matter if I put this in my jug or not? Get it? Jug or not?
Size means nothing when your blade carries no weight


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 8, 2013)

Alliance>the international #dealwithit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2013)

I so want to see [A] fall


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 8, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I so want to see [A] fall



1+

One of my friends is an [A] fan and has been gloating over how well his favorite team is doing on how bad mine are doing for literally a whole fuckin' week....


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2013)

Well since LGD is on the verge of getting kicked out, I want Burning to do well, at least 2nd place or something


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 8, 2013)

DK will go to the finals and curbstomp [A], Na'Vi or anyone, just you wait 

Alliance will lose!!!!


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 8, 2013)

So sad for MUFC, it must be soul crushing to come to the international and not win a single game


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Its their own fault anyway, choking and not executing Winter's game plan properly. Their new roster is fairly inexperienced in high pressured games compared to last year's.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2013)

INVOKER!!!

Iceiceice


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 8, 2013)

ALL HAIL THE ICE^3

VP plz die to Invoker.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2013)

Dem jukes and sunstrikes

See, these are the heroes Ice should be playing


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 8, 2013)

Mhmm, a little nervous for Zenith though. Anti-Fun is Anti-Fun afterall and Gyro is dying too much.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 8, 2013)

OOOOOMMMMMMMMGGGGGG DAT SUNTRIKE


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah AM is a time bomb. Yamateh is seriously the weak link  .

Dat Sunstrike indeed 

Fuck yeah Zenith!


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 9, 2013)

Iceiceice 2GD

Pretty surprised at Yamatehs CS count during the mid game despite dying twice.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2013)

Have we seen Xy Tinker or ES at all this TI3?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 9, 2013)

Seriously cant remember. It being 7 in the morning and me being severely sleep deprived might have something to do with it lmao.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2013)

Go to bed man


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Go watch some vods after you get some sleep. Health>>>>games


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 9, 2013)

Cant see vods man, dont get even close to the same excitement from watching vods compared to live. Besides, Liquid is playing now, cant possibly go to bed now.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2013)

C'mon LGD!!!!


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 9, 2013)

Bulba Clock, best Clock.


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2013)

Dont be jelly of the Alliance now. There are 2nd and 3rd place too


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2013)

Fuck USA, I didnt want them to win 

So sad I cant watch Zenith


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Burning better not disappoint because this is his last tournament


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2013)

Burining will get in top 3, no worries. Most likely 3rd place though.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2013)

Fucking LGD 

DK should be fine as long as Rotk doesn't throw


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Rios said:


> Burining will get in top 3, no worries. Most likely 3rd place though.



I'm just worried because they're facing Alliance after they beat iG.

If Singsing was in that All-stars, it would've been perfect


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 9, 2013)

The upset, the upset. 

Can only imagine how annying Bulbas Clock wouldve been if Cogs werent nerfed.

Holy shit I need some sleep.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah missing Singsing this TI3 and he was supposed to murder 1437 too 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPSi5Ckq5rQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 9, 2013)

Bulba played out of his mind in that game. They must be so high on adrenaline right now.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Troll All Stars vs Serious All Stars anyone?

EDIT: Also, this All Stars match<<< MYM All Stars match


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2013)

Holy shit Chuan is concentrating. I dont feel good about this


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 9, 2013)

Never bothered looking; how is this game?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Never bothered looking; how is this game?



First time in Dota or have you played the WC3 mod, or LoL?


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2013)

cant watch this anymore

bye bye Zenith


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Jotun (Aug 9, 2013)

Manliest fucking dota, WP Liquid. Almost doesn't matter what you guys place now. LGD didn't even call GG.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Yeah missing Singsing this TI3 and he was supposed to murder 1437 too
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPSi5Ckq5rQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 9, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> First time in Dota or have you played the WC3 mod, or LoL?



I don't know what you are even talking about kind of new.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 9, 2013)

What the fk UR, make some sense 

Get some sleep


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 9, 2013)

Jotun said:
			
		

> Manliest fucking dota, WP Liquid. Almost doesn't matter what you guys place now. LGD didn't even call GG.



I loved the absurdity of the whole matchup. Also Bulba, hooking and cogging himself in with chemical raged Alchemist was pretty damn manly.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 9, 2013)

HOLY FUCK, Virtus Pro NS looks like your general hobo


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 9, 2013)

He definitely needs to either shave or do something with his hair. 

Anyway, Im pretty happy for Liquid, but I cant say I like these best of 1s in the loser bracket...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2013)

Liquid 

go ixmike 

go mustache 

go blue horses 


I like upsets, so this pleased me greatly


gg LGD, maybe next time u send LGD.Girls to TI ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Flutter, where's my rep for the All Stars Vid? 

@Naisu

Its his teeth, man. They're crooked and all that jazz.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 9, 2013)

Didnt even notice the teeth. 



Fluttershy said:


> gg LGD, maybe next time u send LGD.Girls to TI ?



On a serious note, I spectated one of their games like a month ago and theyre not exactly good to put it that way. Saying that theyre playing in Very High Bracket would be giving them too much credit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2013)

I've already watched All-Stars on twitch before you ever posted it


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Who's more fugly than NS? 

Also:


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Iceiceice's broken Invoker hood:



n0tail-Chuan  moment in All Stars(definitely Michael skills related):



Bulba's slam dunk:



Last but not the least:


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 9, 2013)

I was looking for some reaction stuff after the Liquid win and I stumbled on some more of the TL HotBid interviews. Granted he is the shittiest interviewer of all time but his segments actually end up being really entertaining, not to mention he gets some interesting stuff out of people.

Liked his Bruno one especially:


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

Coming to Dota 2 to play side by side with league. What's the best way to train and what are some tips to follow?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Coming to Dota 2 to play side by side with league. What's the best way to train and what are some tips to follow?



I shall quote the king Iceiceice "LOL is not a bad game but it's just a very easy game, yeah" 



In all seriousness, there are no spells that allow you to TP back to base unless you are playing Natures Prophet so always carry a TP.

Practice with bots but don't overdo it, you can only learn so much but it does help you identify the spells/attacks of different heroes.

Never pick Meepo, Invoker or Chen until you're familiar with the game.

Heroes like Lich, Axe, Zeus and Sniper are pretty easy to play with so familiarize yourself with them first.

Watch some pro games when you can

My 2cents but someone else can probably add to that.


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2013)

Play with Spirit Breaker and own games :33


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 9, 2013)

@Hustler

Don't suggest Sniper, he's too fragile and too dependent on last hitting. And Sniper sucks.

@Sin

Play Axe, buy vanguard, max helix, win games.

In all seriousness, depends on your taste for heroes. What's your tastes?

Suggest you pick Tide, N'aix and Sven. Because you know how to position yourself, go for more challenging heroes like Storm, Leshrac and Dazzle,

EDIT: @Rios

NO. I DON'T WANT TO SEE ANOTHER CARRY SPIRITBREAKER AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

Assassins, mages, or all in tanks.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Tanks= Centaur, Axe, Tide, Sven
Assassins=Bounty Hunter, Rikimaru, Storm Spirit, Queen of Pain
Mages= Leshrac, Rubick, Lina, Crystal Maiden,Skywrath Mage

Half of what I mentioned are very difficult to use (Leshrac hardest along with Crystal Maiden)


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

What about Night Stalker and Anti-Mage?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Nightstalker peaks at night time, he's a tanky hero with a nuke and he's good for starting players. Forgot about him even though he was my previous set, silly me. Use him liberally.

Unless you want to press A button, left click on creeps and last hit for the first 25 mins, don't pick Anti Mage.

EDIT: Nightstalker is a tanky assassin hero that gets stronger in night.

For Anti-Mage, think useless hero for half of the match that needs farm. Farming without any AoE nukes, Smite or shit like that. Just normal attacks. On the upside, 5 sec cd Flash


----------



## Jotun (Aug 9, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I loved the absurdity of the whole matchup. Also Bulba, hooking and cogging himself in with chemical raged Alchemist was pretty damn manly.



Going for the throne right there was just so ballsy, most of the teams in the tournament would have turtled, hell DK turtled in the same situation earlier in the day.

Now I just need Alliance to lose and Na'vi/Fnatic/Liquid/DK to be in the top 4 in no particular order.

USA USA


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2013)

Well I don't want to encourage this but Drow Ranger is probably the easiest carry, you just right click, really squishy though.

A carry with lot of burst but requires bit of skill = Shadowfiend

A carry with decent AOE = Luna

Tanky carry = Spectre and Lifestealer


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 9, 2013)

If we're talking about carries for people new to Doto, I'd go with Huskar. Fucker almost literally doesn't use mana, does a billion damage at low HP and has 200% Magic resistance at low HP (an exaggeration, but still...).


----------



## Jotun (Aug 9, 2013)

Easiest carry to play is Alchemist IMO, if you fail at getting the last hits you can transition into a team fighter pretty easily with his stun. If you do end up getting CS you can boost it with greevils greed. Skeleton King is similar, but he doesn't farm as fast.


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2013)

Havent watched a single Alliance game because I know they'll win them all. Its like.......no tension kind of thing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2013)

god damn fucking split pushing 

Alliance seem perfect atm, but I so want them to break  .. even though they're kawaii

I'm a terrible human being 




and ofc I want NaVi - Alliance GF, NaVi super aggression early on (maybe infest bombs) vs Alliances perfect machine

only way GF will be good .. Chinese vs Alliance = yawn and no chance for China


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2013)

No chance for anyone. Maybe Na'vi can take one game off them but that'll be it.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 9, 2013)

DK why y u no Rax?


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2013)

Great, first Alliance game I watch and they got beaten.

Burning > Loda as a carry


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2013)

FINALLY


AM > Alchemist


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 9, 2013)

The fun ends here. 

Man I hope DK gets their asses handed to them next game. Their style is so boring.


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2013)

lolz since when manhandling the whole team with one hero is boring?


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 9, 2013)

Rios said:


> lolz since when manhandling the whole team with one hero is boring?



Are you joking dude?


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2013)

Not at all. There are 4 other people, who make sure it reaches this stage and I very much enjoy watching them, since I tend to play the best with offensive supports. What I saw was nothing sort of perfect with the hawk + visage birds so yup, very far from boring.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2013)

[A] fell, that's all that matters for now 

now may the best team win game 3


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 9, 2013)

Kotl+pl? Fuck alliance


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 9, 2013)

Alliance bringing the cancer.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2013)

cancer ?


ok, rooting for DK now


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 9, 2013)

Trap bulldog? Faith in alliance restored


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2013)

meh, thats what you get for allowing Bat Rider to land into the enemy team's hands

too ezz


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 9, 2013)

Cancer dota wins.


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2013)

You mean Bat Rider. Ganking every time his ulti is on cooldown......now thats what I call boring. Blink + Lasso + Force Staff is overpowered beyond belief. In a worse way than the Morph in TI2. If thats the DotA I am going to watch in the finals......they better ban the fucker every game.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2013)

I want my puck/naix infest bombs nao


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2013)

I swear every fucking game with a Bat Rider is
does the hero, who gets grabbed, survive the lasso? If yes, good for you, if not congratulations, you have no chance of coming back and will get eaten bit by bit. This is garbage DotA and no matter how many nerfs he receives it will remain this way until lasso gets somehow reworked.

- make it like the puck ulti, after some distance it breaks so ridiculous stuff like blink + fs doesnt exist


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 9, 2013)

Navi proves again why they are so liked in the competitive scene. Straight up man brawl.

Also dat dendi pudge


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 9, 2013)

What a fuckin' God awful game.


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2013)

so this dendi guy
is pretty good

not that good
but still pretty good

/s


hes a god


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2013)

oh shit i never knew n0tail and era transitioned to dota 2
i used to watch these guys in hon
n0tail was a beast
and era was the best carry at one point


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Did I just hear DK take 1 game off Alliance?

Also, I heard [A] used Lancer. [A] using the Lancer is a good way to capitalize vs DK's reliance on Burning's passive farming.

You fuckers better not say that N'aix/LD/Bat is not cancerous compared to KoTL+PL. If you do, you are a sheep to the stupid majority of Dota community


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2013)

The Phantom Lancer didnt even do much, it was all the Bat Rider.

Anyway 4 games and no Bat Rider make me happy.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 9, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Did I just hear DK take 1 game off Alliance?
> 
> Also, I heard [A] used Lancer. [A] using the Lancer is a good way to capitalize vs DK's reliance on Burning's passive farming.
> 
> You fuckers better not say that N'aix/LD/Bat is not cancerous compared to KoTL+PL. If you do, you are a sheep to the stupid majority of Dota community



DK's picking sequence in the last game was really awkward. First pick Spectre and second pick Chen makes your lanes predictable as fuck, then they topped it off with sacrificing an Alch mid against Bat....


----------



## Rios (Aug 10, 2013)

Bat Rider vs Naix bomb. Its so exciting!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh N'aix. Fucking exciting

/sarcasm


----------



## Rios (Aug 10, 2013)

I swear I thought DK will lose this one. Some glorious comebacks from them.


----------



## Rios (Aug 10, 2013)

lol asking players who plays the best
some said Akke, some said s4, some said A.Bulldog, nobody said Loda


----------



## Hustler (Aug 10, 2013)

Akke is too good though

B-god


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 10, 2013)

B-God too strong. Icefrog nerf Battlefury pls.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2013)

FRESH MEAT


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Aug 10, 2013)

and once upon a time the term keyboard warrior used to be derogative


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 10, 2013)

That second IG vs DK game was amazing, longest pro game I've watched too


----------



## Rios (Aug 10, 2013)

Chinese tend to do that


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 10, 2013)

I swear, Hao was on drugs for like 40 minutes of that 2nd game. Buy BKB, use it twice in 40 minutes and doesn't drop useless shit for an Aegis/Cheese while he has 3 times the net worth of IG cores. He almost lost them the game.


----------



## Rios (Aug 10, 2013)

Its the Chinese weed, 100% rice.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2013)

chuan disband


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> What the fk UR, make some sense
> 
> *Get some sleep*



uygo gyuyfuy oiiu oiugftydre ;,ojojijjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2013)

Who the hell predicted Orange to be in top 3? I didnt.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 11, 2013)

not a single chinese team in top3


----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2013)

No other European/American teams in top6 than Na'vi and Alliance. So in the end another super strong western team emerged but thats all.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2013)

The limited hero pool of Chinese Dota really came back to bite them, only reason Orange made it this far is because they adapted unlike the Chinese


----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2013)

I dont see how teams like Alliance and Na'vi are that diverse with their picks. Na'vi did try some new ones yesterday but they failed. Orange is an entirely different matter. Slardar? Undying? Come on now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 11, 2013)

> No other European/American teams in top6 than Na'vi and Alliance. So in the end another super strong western team emerged but thats all.


that's 2 West teams in the top *3* (and 0 chinese since Orange isn't chinese)

and 2 more West in top8 for an overall of 4 to 4 East/West in top8


compared to TI2 (2 chinese in top3 and 1 of them the winner) the difference is huge I would say


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 11, 2013)

> The limited hero pool of Chinese Dota really came back to bite them


I would say it's their lesser flexibility in adapting and making adjustments on the fly


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 11, 2013)

anyway, at this point I would say that Alliance *not* winning would be an actual upset


----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2013)

Not the way I see it. In the end its 2 western teams, who can compete with 3 chinese teams. The other western teams would get smashed. Orange is something else like I said.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2013)

Rios said:


> I dont see how teams like Alliance and Na'vi are that diverse with their picks. Na'vi did try some new ones yesterday but they failed. Orange is an entirely different matter. Slardar? Undying? Come on now



They don't necessarily have to pick though but the fact that they play wide range of heroes really well means you're stuck with so many heroes to ban. 

This is a part from Lanm's interview that sums up this tournament for the Chinese



> Could you talk about Timbersaw a bit, which was crucial in your game yesterda?
> 
> We were not fully prepared to go up against this hero. We touched this hero in our own strategy as an offlane solo hero, but we never used it as a 1-position or 2-position core, like the western teams did. When caught up in this situation, we failed to deal with it successfully.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 11, 2013)

>>DK at 5th place

Sad day for DK fans, not getting into Top 3 and no more Burning after this


----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2013)

When it comes to hero success Timbersaw is not that good. The best heroes are still Bat Rider, Visage, Naix, etc. Standard heroes. Maybe there were moments, where a surprise pick wrecked them(Dendi's Pudge) but there werent that many.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 11, 2013)

The only time I can soundly pick Timber is against a heavy Str lineup. If the safe trilane has weak killing power early, I can see Timber working.

>>Orange using Rat Doto on Fnatic


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 11, 2013)

IMO if NaVi gets in to the GF their only chance against Alliance is a Naix on Xbox at the least (at least so long as it's not against a PL)


and no furion shit for funn1k


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2013)

This International has the most annoying interviewer, like where did they find her? So clueless


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Kaci doesn't know Dota, they just got her because of professionalism.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 11, 2013)

she's a MILF


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2013)

She's hot but so damn annoying 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDpshynV3LA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2013)

I find interviews extremely boring for some reason.

Post match commentary too, except for Maelk and Merlini.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lol, Jay marked as a support instead of solo mid 

@Rios
Net's interview made me lol. Says "No tricks up our sleeves" then picks Slardar


----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2013)

Orange is definitely the most impressive team from yesterday. I am going to watch all of their games, which I missed.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 11, 2013)

Hustler said:


> This International has the most annoying interviewer, like where did they find her? So clueless



I actually quite like her. I've seen waaay worse hosts when I still followed competitive Starcraft.


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 11, 2013)

Rios said:


> Orange is definitely the most impressive team from yesterday. I am going to watch all of their games, which I missed.



They're having a TI2 Navi-esque surge right now. Playing better and better into the tournament. Still, they're probably going to get dropped by Navi, and if they get past them, I don't see them beating Alliance at all. Alliance is like LGD.CN last year, except they domination continues all the way into the finals.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XI9he8nwhqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2013)

Congrats Na'vi

Mushi deserves all the praises in the world for bringing a young team all the way


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 11, 2013)

holy mother of God  


although tbf NaVi had better carries and needed to hold out which they did (+ track gold helped)


and I felt Mushi had a bad position in the fights Orange lost .. which was very crucial since w/o OD they had nothing


----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2013)

meh, now go get your ass kicked by the Alliance again


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 11, 2013)

3 out of 3 Grand Finals for Navi

not bad


no shame in losing to Alliance


----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2013)

The shame is that they are not the strongest EU team anymore


----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2013)

oooooooh a Russian

at first I thought the responses were in Russian 

then I was wondering who the hell Lee Kang Yang is and why is he talking with Russians

derp


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 11, 2013)

it's not mine, just posted it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2013)

I think I have 1 friend on Facebook. The other one ditched me


----------



## abc123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Grand finals starting, got 3 hours sleep last night. 1am. Don't think I'll get much sleep tonight either.

If anyone posts before games end, who's rooting for who?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 11, 2013)

Na'Vi.

Dat draft, not saying I think its good, but it sure is entertaining.


----------



## abc123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, that was slightly disappointing.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 11, 2013)

Welp. Lets see if Navi has something in their sleeve for game 2, because if they don't it seems pretty clear where this is going to go.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 11, 2013)

Bounty was more farmed than Spectre at 14min


----------



## Naruto (Aug 11, 2013)

Navi steamrolled Alliance in game two.

Beautiful.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't understand much but this match seems exciting.

These are the 2 favorite teams, right?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 11, 2013)

322 doto lives


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Alliance wrecking that fight, lol.

Outplayed.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Is the bear with Berserk really that unexpected at taking down towers by Na'Vi?

That looked like a terrible idea to me.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!!!

WELL DESERVED TBH! Alliance played like champs


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh
My
Fucking
God

S4 with the BEST FUCKING PORT INTERRUPTS, SO GOOD.

GG ALLIANCE BEASTS.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

S4 MVP.

Bloody10chars.

Edit:
I was so sure Na'Vi had that in the bag after Alliances early game.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

s4 and Bulldog, too fucking good!

Oh Vae you're from Sweden, must be extra special


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm super special.

Gods at Dota and CS.

Get on our level


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 12, 2013)

NOOOO, I MISSED IT!!!!!!!

Fuck my stupid life


----------



## Rios (Aug 12, 2013)

Missed it too, no surprises at least.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm not really a fan of either team, but man, they sure delivered in dat game 5.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

Sad I only got to watch the last game but did Alliance give away Bat like 3 times and still win?

Rios may find some solace in that


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Sad I only got to watch the last game but did Alliance give away Bat like 3 times and still win?
> 
> Rios may find some solace in that



Alliance gave away Bat 3 times and Na'Vi gave away Wisp 3 times. So Bat got banned like once during the entire Grand Final.

Na'Vi banned Naga and Chen first every single time. Dat respect for Akke and EGM


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

I feel so bad for Kyxy, definitely one of the best players of this International yet people are only gona remember his aegis deny.

EGM Naga is pretty badass but Akke plays an Iron Maiden, amazing positioning


----------



## Rios (Aug 12, 2013)

They won 3 games against Bat Rider. But its important to note how much they kept him down and when he got his dagger+force staff. 

From what I see they smashed him in the first game, let him have only 3 kills/3 assists in the second and only let him run loose in the last. Guess I need to watch it to see how they countered


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

Hustler said:


> *I feel so bad for Kyxy, definitely one of the best players of this International yet people are only gona remember his aegis deny.*
> 
> EGM Naga is pretty badass but Akke plays an Iron Maiden, amazing positioning



When did that happen? I missed most of the Orange games


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> When did that happen? I missed most of the Orange games



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQPn8eHmOmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

How do you even do that'? I can understand stealing it, but denying it?

???


----------



## Rios (Aug 12, 2013)

A+left click repeatedly

If I was him I'd ignore going on the internet for some time.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

Still don't understand why one would want to do that if you aren't even gonna move when standing still gives exactly the same amount of damage...

Edit:
Nvm I can see now that he's trying to remove aggro from Rosh and probably attacked once too much while walking/animation canceling.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

Dendi probably offered not to steal his girlfriend

Can't say no to that man


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

[A] better watch out, they stole Dendis Aegis and 1,5mill dollars.

Dendi will be taking all the girlfriends


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

Chinese threw the game to keep their gf's

So which hero do you think is gona get nerfed after this tournament?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

I'd probably go with Naga #Whatahero #So stronk

Can't see the ulti being nerfed so probably stat gain (other than agi) and net.

Edit:
Who do you think is gonna get hit with the nerf bat?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a feeling it'll be Alch, like Morph last year

If they do nerf Naga it'll be net, she doesn't really need it IMO


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh yeah, fucking Alch...Probably most picked carry this International? At least by Asian teams.

How would they nerf him though...Slight stun nerf and slight Greevils Greed nerf?


----------



## Rios (Aug 12, 2013)

Butt Rider, Visage and Naix. The unholy trinity.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Visage. Prophet going to need some lube too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2013)

nerf prophet for sure .. hate him anyway 

Naga - maybe, but not sure how to approach sleep

and nerf Greevils Greed



so I missed it, but apparently it was 3-2 and last game was still close ?  it tells me Navi had slightly more kills in game 5 despite losing their throne  and this was against CK+wisp and Bulldog Prophet


what would've happened if Puppey went for ban naga/chen and pick their own heroes from their first game instead of that carry venge shit .. that was a free game tbh 


regardless, 2 best teams in the world .. looking forward to Starladder now


----------



## Rios (Aug 12, 2013)

I dunno. Orange had a very good chance at getting in. Plus after the nerfs the meta will change. The International is more of an end to an era instead of a beginning.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hm, I dunno if anything will get nerfed per say. Some stuff might get buffed a little to make it viable again like maybe Invoker. Alchemist is ok I think since his wins are more about what his team if doing around him. I'd be interested to see how and when Medusa comes back into captains mode maybe after her ultimate gets fiddled with.



> so I missed it, but apparently it was 3-2 and last game was still close ?  it tells me Navi had slightly more kills in game 5 despite losing their throne  and this was against CK+wisp and Bulldog Prophet



Mm, I have mixed feelings about how it all ended. I'm not a big fan of that kind of strat but I know its exactly how you counter a superior teamfight. I think it was something mentioned a while back that Puppey was trying to figure out but I guess he didn't really find the solution in time. I mean its one thing to talk about early aggression and blah blah blah, but I always feel like the part that is missing from those kind of dismissive "solutions" to the NP split push is that it neglects the scenario when a team of the skill of Alliance is doing it. If S4 and co don't want to fight, there doesn't really seem to be a way to force them to and unless you've specifically drafted against it, there comes a point where there is literally nothing you can do against NP just like Lancer. I guess I had sort of hoped that this TI we'd see the real counter to late game split push (where the heroes have a shit load of farm) but I guess it will be a while longer before we see the solution. 



> regardless, 2 best teams in the world .. looking forward to Starladder now



I dunno, I think Navi will probably just switch off for like 5 months. I foresee them having erratic results and not really giving a shit even if they meet Alliance in a SL final.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 12, 2013)

Navi lost the game with a very poor decision: they thought they could take the mid rax faster than the alliance could split push top and bottom - they were wrong. When they tried to tp back, s4 interrupts them. This is where it was over, IMO. Navi now had no aggressive options left and Roshan was going to respawn soon, they took a gamble and pushed with tps, and against all odds s4 manages to pull the same shit again, alliance gets mega creeps and well, that's gg.

Dendi and XBOCT played very well though, props to them. XBOCT completely shamed the alliance trilane he was up against and Dendi was practically winning 1v5 in teamfights, he was just that good with TA.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2013)

I still wonder wtf that carry venge shit was about when they could match [A] just fine over the entire series with "standart" picks (well, split push and S4 got them in the end, but it could've easily gone the other way, especially without the stupid pick of the first game)


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, I don't really hold games in the early part of a series against a team if they can make it go the distance which it did by going to 5 games. In Navi's case especially, they seem to take a little while to get a feel for a team and figure them out as well as the circumstances of the competition. Alliance did thump them in the UB final so maybe Puppey was just keen to change the mood of the finals.

Come to think of it though, wasn't carry Venge one of EE's things?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 12, 2013)

@Rios

Its either a remake, some buffs, huge nerfs or drastic combinations of the three.

Plus new items


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2013)

now I want a huge balance patch 


and roster changes everywhere 


and new heroes


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

Flutters gonna get his wish
Are Waga and Jerax the only ones left on QPAD now?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 12, 2013)

>>Increased bear bounty to 500
>>Spirit Bear hp reduced by 300 at lvl 4
>>Gorgon Splitshot to 6 targets and 70/75/80/85% damage 
>>Fountain Hooking kills Chen if successful 

But there are already two new heroes Flutter 

Also, Singsing needs a good team, not the trash he has right now.

EDIT: Wait, Sing is KP now? Yesss!


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah Sing is on KP now, Envy confirmed it on his interview with Hotbid during the International.

Tbh I don't even think those buffs would be enough to make Medusa viable. I'm all behind the fountain hook change you proposed though


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 12, 2013)

BurNing said he won't leave Dota 2 scene.





> I suppose that they played quite well, but I could beat them by *using Anti-mage*



Yeah!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

- Burning not retiring

- Sing with Kaipi

Shit! this is a glorious day



> I suppose that they played quite well, but I could beat them by using Anti-mage



Motherfucking baws!



Seriously he's the weak link in the team, Kuro is a champion


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Give XBOCT a break, he's very frustrated from the loss. His jimmies are rustled, though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2013)

that is probably drunk Xbox trolling

XBOCT played amazing I think except game 4 (can't hold game 1 against him)

Kuro is good too



think what they need is more practice and better understanding of how to deal with shit especially splitpush or when to base race



btw, XBOCT had GPM of ~950 in game 2 - is that a professional Dota 2 record ?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

Burnings *"I only thing I can say is I won't leave DOTA scene." * is incredibly vague though. He's not saying that he isn't retiring as a player, he's only saying that he's staying in the scene>_>

If I could kick someone on Na'Vi to improve the quality of the team, it would probably be XBOCT.
Edit:
Not saying he's bad though.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

Still, calling your team mates useless idiots in public.. 

How many games has he thrown?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

^ Like people are saying, get rid of Xboct and get Black. That's a scary team tbh.



Fluttershy said:


> that is probably drunk Xbox trolling
> 
> XBOCT played amazing I think except game 4 (can't hold game 1 against him)
> 
> ...



Nah they were talking about it, it's the 2nd highest. Think Burning or Hao is first.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2013)

I wouldn't kick any1 and even if I did - I wouldn't know who to replace them with tbh


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 12, 2013)

@Flutter

Maybe BurNing's GPM in 98 min game vs iG is greater


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Nah they were talking about it, it's the 2nd highest. Think Burning or Hao is first.


I know the highest on this Int was some ~880 or so before this 950, so it's definitely the highest in this International at least


dunno about TI1 or TI2 or overall


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I wouldn't kick any1 and even if I did - I wouldn't know who to replace them with tbh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Flutter
> 
> Maybe BurNing's GPM in 98 min game vs iG is greater


nah, he had the highest farmed gold there - 60,000+ or something, beat the previous Dota 2 record


he didn't beat the GPM or the CS record (there's over a 1000 CS) though there


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 12, 2013)

kyxy will be remembered for this:



@Flutter
Should be one of his Anti-Mage/Alchemist games then, pre G-1 league ofc.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I wouldn't kick any1 and even if I did - I wouldn't know who to replace them with tbh



Fair point. Anyone knows whether Na'Vi communicate in Ukrainian/Russian or whatever while playing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2013)

russian + english for Kuro as far as I know

afaik Kuro said he can't speak russian, but understands some


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

Damn the internet doesn't even like Black's picture


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol at putting Black on Navi. I can already see Dendi telling Puppey to fuck off with that 4 protect 1 bullshit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2013)

Black as Navi carry ?

yeah, I thought about it pre TI3 


now - probably not


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2013)

btw ..


- when is the next G1 league season ?

and

- will it have 2 slots for West again ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol Black. Better pick Sing/Era than him 

Hope both LGD teams won't make changes to their roster, they just needed more preparation for TI3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2013)

I want iG.int  


though I would'nt be surprised if LGD.int guys left by themselves - God said in an interview the whole China trip ended up a dissapointment


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

Era is a monster on LS, so is Xboct. That swap would be unnecessary. 

Black is good from what i've seen, why the hate?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 12, 2013)

> btw ..
> 
> 
> - when is the next G1 league season ?
> ...



I don't see why not. I think if anything G1 and Alienware had demonstrated a few gaps in the Chinese meta that many thought would be addressed by TI but I think some stuff slipped through. I also found Hotbid's interviews with Hanni and Kuroky on the matter to be very interesting.

EDIT:



> Black is good from what i've seen, why the hate?



Its not a matter of doubting he is good or hate, its the clash of styles. A lot of people who talk shit about Xboct and talk about him getting kicked conviniently neglect how he fits into Navi. They fight often in the early game and Xboct is often out of lane, and yet when its all said and done he sports GPMs that nearly surpass carries like Black and Burning who sit in lane. Its hard to get an aggressive early game carry that can do that I think. With Xboct you get the GPM but if shit is going down in the proverbial parking lot, he's not shy to come out and fight. That's how Navi snowballs


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Black is the western incarnation of 4 protect 1 without BurNing or Sylar's mastery of the style.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

Do you guys think Zenith will have some roster changes?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nah, Zenith's fine. They just really need to practice more, that's all. Replacing Yamateh would be the only viable change in their lineup if you would change them


----------



## Rios (Aug 12, 2013)

kick iceiceice in the balls for not playing enough solo mid invoker


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

Fair enough     .

IMO Zenith should get Meracle and move Ice to mid permanently.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 12, 2013)

XBOCT calling his teammates useless idiots, really?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 12, 2013)

@Naruto

He was angry because of the gg at game 1.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 12, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Naruto
> 
> He was angry because of the gg at game 1.



Did he think they were going to win that first game? Alliance was demolishing them 

I can understand being angry for someone calling gg without the full team's consent, but I still think calling your own team "useless idiots" is ridiculous. Pub-level mentality right there.

Dendi's TA was still the best thing we witnessed in that final game. XBOCT jukes in the bottom lane were great, no doubt, but MVP? No. s4, Dendi and Bulldog were all doing better.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 12, 2013)

>>reading Nevermore and Tiny's entries


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 12, 2013)

KC looks kinda creepy in that pic...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Aug 12, 2013)

He is a big guy. Almost in Chuan's ballpark.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

@Flutter
Those are some pretty good numbers.

Just had the worst day of Dota in weeks. Lost 2 games in less than 15 min and one abandoned 5min in. Won 1 game, but I fucked up several times and still fed. That feeling is the worst


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

Good news for you guys. Gameinformer gave Dota 2 a 9/10


----------



## Rios (Aug 12, 2013)

Did you honestly expect low score for a Valve game?


----------



## Rios (Aug 12, 2013)

I mean Diablo 3 was regarded as Blizzard's greatest failure and people to this day bitch about it non stop.

The reviewers still gave it a great score.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 13, 2013)

Naisu said:
			
		

> Just had the worst day of Dota in weeks. Lost 2 games in less than 15 min and one abandoned 5min in. Won 1 game, but I fucked up several times and still fed. That feeling is the worst



Yeah, at the moment I'm learning Rubick and feeding like crazy. I keep going in to help my team but without a forcestaff I'm a dead man. Still a fun hero though (my highlight was stealing and returning a ravage). After watching Bulba I'm wondering if I should learn Clockwerk next.


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2013)

I always random and try to play with whatever I've got. Picking is for pussies(unless its -sd or -rd, then its more complicated).


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 13, 2013)

lol, I don't give a shit about playing whatever in random or limited picks, there are only certain heroes that I like and if I'm in the mood to play a particular role I'm not trying to roll something else. I'd rather pick than half ass it with some hero I don't feel like playing (lol if I roll something like Meepo or Chen).


----------



## Naruto (Aug 13, 2013)

Rios said:


> I always random and try to play with whatever I've got. Picking is for pussies(unless its -sd or -rd, then its more complicated).



Randoming is good for learning the game and all its heroes but it soon turns into a bad habit for two simple reasons:


The extra gold is a cushion you shouldn't get used to.

Half the game is decided during the picking phase, if you are contributing to your team's shitty lineup by leaving it to fate, you're part of the problem.

And although you should be proficient with all heroes to some degree, it's better to be exceptionally good with a handful of them.



I find these heroes cover all the necessary roles 99% of the time, plus I like 'em


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2013)

Doesnt mean I dont have a preferred hero(Necrolyte) or a preferred role(offensive support) 

it just means I like to leave my other 4 teammates pick based on me rather than picking something based on their picks and then feel bad when I sacrifice enjoyment and we still lose


----------



## Hustler (Aug 13, 2013)

Clock is so much fun even with the nerf


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 13, 2013)

The heroes I feel that are only necessary to be learned to be able to compete evenly with pubs:

Spiritbreaker
Anti Mage
Shadow Fiend
Rubick
Tidehunter
Ezalor
Juggernaut
Centaur Warchief
Disruptor
Slark
Tinker


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2013)

Disruptor?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah Disruptor. Thrall. Far Seer.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 13, 2013)

Disruptor is deceiving, he may look harmless but he's one annoying piece of shit


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Disruptor is deceiving, he may look harmless but he's one* annoying* piece of shit



Because he disrupts you 

Tried blinking then attempting to ravage? Lol Static Storm is instant
TP to help def a base? 70 mana Glimpse and you're back from where you came
Using that salve/bottle/clarity? What's that on your head? That's right, its Thunder Curse.
Thinking you can force staff away? Kinetic Field

1 cheap ass hero


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2013)

I know what he is, was just wondering why you need to learn him considering Kunkka has a similar ability


----------



## Naruto (Aug 13, 2013)

Hustler said:


> He may look harmless





It's Thor riding a fucking velociraptor. What part of that looks harmless to anyone?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ezalor and Slark are annoying as shit. Disruptor's dinosaur looks dopey, that's why he is non threatening. I'm glad no one is advocating Drow or Sniper...

Also, I hate Razor...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Rios said:


> I know what he is, was just wondering why you need to learn him considering Kunkka has a similar ability



Well, he's a:

Good support
Excellent solo mid lane
1 point wonder for all abilties (includes the ultimate)
Rides a raptor
Uses lightning
Can effectively function without items
Timing oriented
Ranged
Clears stacked camps easily for the lulz

Most importantly, he has his own theme song

Don't believe me? Check this out:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1UVESPATuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 13, 2013)

What are your 3 most successful heros? Mine are natures prophet,lone Druid,and invoker. 

But I play windrunner,rubick,enigma,and nyx assassin really well.

I fail at playing carries though not because of being a noob honestly but because I don't like to sit and farm all game.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 13, 2013)

1 - Windrunner
2 - Phantom Lancer
3 -Lycanthrope

Just struck me that I've only carries/semi-carries and offlaners in my top 10 most played



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Yeah, at the moment I'm learning Rubick and feeding like crazy. I keep going in to help my team but without a forcestaff I'm a dead man. Still a fun hero though (my highlight was stealing and returning a ravage).* After watching Bulba I'm wondering if I should learn Clockwerk next.*



I was not trying to learn a new hero, I was playing Dark Seer which I'm fairly comfortable with and I still fucked up... Yeah, Bulba's Clock it the international was inspiring to watch. Sadly I haven't gotten many chances at going solo offlane. or mid.


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2013)

one of the best fucking games I've ever played


Razor was clearly the best player(most wins, above 500) but I annoyed him so much he focused me every time


----------



## Naruto (Aug 13, 2013)

I have full knowledge of how I'm going to die.

By hopping into matchmaking by myself, landing the 9999th shitty team and having a fucking heart attack.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 13, 2013)

Windrunner, Nyx and Lifestealer


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2013)

It says Necrolyte, Zeus and Lion.

Add to that any other intelligence support and some agi carries for when I am bored.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ran into a game where it really went into late game and the pudge that played in our team decided to get a divin rapier.  to top it off we had a medusa against us and she killed pudge and got rapier. In the end the other team had 3 divin rapier owners(medusa,windrunner,drow ranger) and the best I think we had as a carry was razor. 

I was playing earth shaker and by that time I was really useless. We managed to rax them before that but some of my teammates decided to get more kills instead of Finnishing the game. GG


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm all for Divine Rapiers, they make games exciting, but Pudge Rapier? That sounds pretty awful.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 13, 2013)

No more bonus useless XP.

I QUIT DOTA.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 13, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> I'm all for Divine Rapiers, they make games exciting, but Pudge Rapier? That sounds pretty awful.



Divin rapiers are good in some situations but we got a pudge who is a slow melee hero who doesn't even right click at all pick a divin rapier. What's worse is that he gave it to an enemy medusa which is one of the best divin rapier users in the game.

Btw guys,after the international 3 has ended when do you expect the next patch? Do you think invoker might get a base damage buff? That will be like christmace to me.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Cancer Lancer, Juggernaut, Silencer

High win ratio with Weaver, Pugna, Zeus and Timbersaw.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 13, 2013)

I only ask for one thing (other than making Invoker viable in competitive) in the next patch and that is to release Legion Commander already


----------



## Hustler (Aug 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVAeb_5iJ2A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 14, 2013)

My only successful hero is Tinker I think.



			
				steve said:
			
		

> Btw guys,after the international 3 has ended when do you expect the next patch? Do you think invoker might get a base damage buff? That will be like christmace to me.



Hm, I sort of expect it will take quite a while since Valve and Icefrog will still analyze how TI played out and what the trends were. I think we only got 6.78 like 3-4 months ago, so there's still time to monitor things.

I thought hero releases might come first but if I think back to CyborgMatt's release update, the closest to being done is Legion Commander but I don't think her model is even finalized yet, let alone her animations and stuff. I think they had her skill effects done. I think the next closest after her was Pit Lord (will be called something else I think) and then Techies which only have concept art so far.

I dunno, maybe we'll just see a sub patch like 6.78b or something in the next 2-3 months.

I want to see Medusa in cm mode and then competitive play. I love that hero.


----------



## Rios (Aug 14, 2013)

Her ultimate is way too strong as of now, just like Huskar's passive. So a balance patch is in order first.

The more the Techies is delayed the better.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Rios said:


> Her ultimate is way too strong as of now, just like Huskar's passive. So a balance patch is in order first.



Its to give her a presence early on. She can join fights now and should be built like Gyrocopter.



Rios said:


> The* less *the Techies is delayed the better.



Fix'd


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 14, 2013)

Doto world just seem so boring after the International


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 14, 2013)

watching some streams

split-pushing furions in EVERY.SINGLE.GAME


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 14, 2013)

Watched of EE's stream Shadowfiend all day long (...), except a couple of few times when he played Tinker. That was pretty cool though.

Fortunantly Sing is online and playing (Dagon) Windrunner.


----------



## Rios (Aug 14, 2013)

Seems boring.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 15, 2013)

> split-pushing furions in EVERY.SINGLE.GAME



lol, I know that feel. In the games I play now if anyone picks furion everyone on the opposing team is out to kill him. He becomes the bounty hunter player's personal project.


EDIT: some stuff from the rumour mill, since according to HotBid, we love drama...

 - Chuan didn't return immediately with iG and instead stayed with Mushi and Iceiceice for a bit. He may return to Malaysia to make a team.

 - LoH and Smile to China rumors around LGD.int.

Most likely someone pulling this stuff out of their ass but still interesting to theory-craft.


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok I have no idea how to play melee supports unless they are DS. Pull timing confuses me so much


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh man.



> > On August 16 2013 00:58 Liquid`BuLba wrote:
> > yao told me that xiao8 doesnt have the motivation to continue playing. he also told me sylar wants to play mid and burning might join and play 1.
> 
> 
> ...




A-God is also leaving KP due to school and EE is once again the only murrican on a team>_>
Does this mean that Sing is back on mid and that they're looking for a new #4?

Not that I really care, but 3 of 5 VP members are also leaving.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 15, 2013)

Holy shit I wouldn't mind that new LGD tbh nor Sing at mid.

If Xiao8 really does retire and LGD can't get Burning, they should throw everything at YYF or convince Yaphets to join.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm curious about Burning would be on IG if they kicked Zhou, man what a team (even if Chuan leaves for either Orange, Zenith or w/e)...Regarding Zenith, I read something on TL about Ice^3 not being positive about Zeniths future, it might just be Ice^3 trolling though.


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2013)

Burning will keep playing?


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2013)

Remember - only the Russians.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Rios said:


> Ok I have no idea how to play melee supports unless they are DS. Pull timing confuses me so much



You need to take some damage if you're learning how to pull as melee support. Then, it becomes easier with more repetitions.

Who plays melee supports nowadays anyway? 

Wait, did you just call Dark Seer a support?


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2013)

I call everything that doesnt carry a support because when I am a carry I always have to contest farm with them.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Everyone competes for farm where you're playing? That's a scary thought


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2013)

5 losses in a row. Someone can top that?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 15, 2013)

8 losses in a row. My friend got 14 to top everything in the loss department.


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2013)

Its good to know that the logical "stop stacking 4 300+ wins guys on the opposite team and instead spread them evenly" doesnt work here.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Aug 16, 2013)

6th loss. Got paired up with an auto attacking sniper and the worst pudge I've ever seen. Gotta keep going and see if I can reach the magical number.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2013)

Start playing Australian servers Rios. Motherfuckers are too organised.

"I'll charge in, you stun the bastard and then urn him, then we kill the cunt, dominate the lane and win this shit"


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Start playing Australian servers Rios. Motherfuckers are too organised.
> 
> "I'll charge in, you stun the bastard and then urn him, then we kill the cunt, dominate the lane and win this shit"



Quoted for truth


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 16, 2013)

lol, maybe I should try the Aussie server to. I'm not sure what ping I'll get though.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 16, 2013)

Hust got it all planed out

Envy has been playing a lot with Aui lately, so Aui to KP

Edit:
Am I the only one here who plays on EU?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 16, 2013)

I play it sometimes but I generally get really bad ping to there on the order of 800 to 1000. The best ping I get most of the time is to US east. I can play EU west but only after midnight, otherwise the ping is just too bad.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 16, 2013)

800-1000 ping? That sounds horrible...I haven't really tried playing outside EU West so I've no idea how my ping would be elsewhere.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2013)

Ugh someone randomly invited me to their party and I accepted, didn't know it was the Chinese server.

Everything was delayed by like 2 minutes, I was moon walking past the enemy tower and shit 

Never again!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 16, 2013)

> 800-1000 ping? That sounds horrible...I haven't really tried playing outside EU West so I've no idea how my ping would be elsewhere.



If you're playing from Europe I think you'll get playable ping like sub 250 to anywhere in the western hemisphere. My issues are more about international bandwidth to South Africa, so I'm limited by the high activity time periods. even then, I think the best ping I'll get to outside SA would be something like 200.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Need someone to resize my sig properly without going over the limit


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 16, 2013)

Your sig size looks fine to me Hyperion.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> If you're playing from Europe I think you'll get playable ping like sub 250 to anywhere in the western hemisphere. My issues are more about international bandwidth to South Africa, so I'm limited by the high activity time periods. even then, I think the best ping I'll get to outside SA would be something like 200.



Hmm, maybe I should try to queue on US sometime, I hope they've fewer Russians


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Hmm, maybe I should try to queue on US sometime, I hope they've fewer Russians



The annoying thing I run into on US server is Spanish speakers. I dunno if they are South Americans but people who just ramble on in spanish like you're supposed to understand what they're saying is fucking irritating.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 16, 2013)

Sounds like the South Americans are the Russians of US tbh. That's like almost exactly how the Russians behave on EU.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 16, 2013)

What the fuck, Naisu? My cp

That rep


ck

Who is it supposed to be anyway?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 16, 2013)

Not good enough for you?

Mang, you don't watch enough k-pop. It's Yura from GsD.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 16, 2013)

And Hustler just repped with something similar 

What the fuck


----------



## Rios (Aug 16, 2013)

Am I the only one who reports every Russian in game? Its justified because on explicitly English speaking servers they keep talking their trash language, blame everything on the others and play like braindeads


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't have enough reports for every Russian

Reminds me of a game last week. I'm the last to pick and Clinkz says offlane, I pick Spectre and go safelane and amusingly enough he goes with me on the safelane cause, you know safelane is offlane...He then proceeds into feeding two kills against a fuckin' Brood and Windrunner. After feeding 11 deaths he says finish fast like we actually need him and can't finish these 3v5...Without him and his Cyrillic speaking friend...



Hyperion1O1 said:


> And Hustler just repped with something similar
> 
> What the fuck



Now you know what my CP looks like


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't report Russians because:

1. They usually don't go in my servers
2. If they do, they usually speak in English(voice chat) or type in English and are actually respectable.

Now braindead players, those I report a lot. If only your reports aren't limited per week 

@Naisutime
I won't become a K-Pop fan. Nevaaaar!

By the way, guys. My user title is my in-game name in Dota 2. Add up if you want to play a game or two


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2013)

Naisu: Are you really complaining about your CP? Next time i'll make sure you have some nice/disgusting JAV stuff in there

You too Pinoy bastard

We should totally stack but people live all over the place, if your internet/ping is really good then hit us up


----------



## Rios (Aug 16, 2013)

this could work


or just put a nice block for Russian players to be able to join only their local server


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hustler said:


> You too Pinoy bastard



I hear negative 

How are you sure I'm a Pinoy and not a Pinay


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I hear negative
> 
> How are you sure I'm a Pinoy and not a Pinay



You wouldn't play half as good as you do

I played with 2 girls today, surprisingly they were decent. They were playing with WR and CM too, which was a bonus, it was like they were living that characters.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hustler said:


> You wouldn't play half as good as you do



I blame the 3 aircons freezing my fingers


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2013)

I meant if you were a girl

You're pretty good


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 16, 2013)

If is the keyword here.

I like gender ambiguity and all that jazz


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 16, 2013)

@Hust 
No I'm not complaining about my CP, I like it very much thank you. Plz no JAV's Koreans master race

@Hyperion
You're Pinoy? Lel, I'm a halfsie. I'm actually traveling to Philippines this Christmas for my cousins wedding


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't use the word Pinoy. It implies that you're thinking I'm male 

But yeah, I'm from PH. Dota players here make me want to tear my hair out


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2013)

Naisu: You don't like JAV  ?

Too many Filos, need to cut down


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 16, 2013)

No girls on the internetz. You're male to me until I either see you in real life or on cam etc.

Pinoy doto, the origin of Shadowblade DK rite?



Hustler said:


> Naisu: You don't like JAV  ?
> 
> Too many Filos, need to cut down



It's probably pretty weird, but until I discovered k-pop/k-dramas I didn't find Asians attractive at all, which is probably even weirder considering that I'm half Asian.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Shame. I have lots of female friends that play Dota/LoL/HoN 

Yes, Pinoy doto spawned Shadowblade DK, Bottle Crowing and Dreamz 26-0


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 16, 2013)

A friend of mine tricked a random guy on the internet into thinking he was a girl and this trolling has gone on for 2 years now...That's so not gonna happen to me, so yeah, everyone on the internetz are guys to me until proven otherwisexD

Pinoy Doto so ahead of the meta.


----------



## Rios (Aug 16, 2013)

Should have kicked out MUFC and invited a Pinoy team. Damnit.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> A friend of mine tricked a random guy on the internet into thinking he was a girl and this trolling has gone on for 2 years now...That's so not gonna happen to me, so yeah, everyone on the internetz are guys to me until proven otherwisexD.



Hahahahaha.

@Rios
But no julz, no win


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Naisu: You don't like JAV  ?
> 
> Too many Filos, need to cut down



What the hell is a JAV 

What the fuck is a Filo


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> What the hell is a JAV
> 
> What the fuck is a Filo



Not sure if really naive or trolling but JAV = Japanese Adult Video and Filo = Filipino


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 16, 2013)

So that's what those things mean? Ok then  


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok, I give. What's a Japanese Adult Video


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2013)

Sylar left LGD...

Fuck!!!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2013)

So this is what EGM's hair looks like


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Sylar left LGD...
> 
> Fuck!!!



LGD cn.Burning?


----------



## Rios (Aug 17, 2013)

Na'vi Chuan?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 17, 2013)

So it seems Kaci ended up plugging Dota2 a bit on tv which was really nice of her:


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 17, 2013)

Well, LGD sure need Burning now...


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 17, 2013)

Can anyone confirm whether or not this is legit?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Can anyone confirm whether or not this is legit?



There were rumors at the start of the year about Mushi joining Zenith but it ended up being Yamateh and Ice from Orange joining Zenith


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol I only started playing Dota in March (I think) so I had no idea>_>


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 17, 2013)

If the East would make an AllStars team for TI4, who would be in it 

Thoughts?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2013)

Since Burning's future is uncertain

Hao/Sylar
Ferrari
YYF/LanM
MMY
Net


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 18, 2013)

@Hustler
Sylar over Hao for sure.

Where's Mushi or iceiceice in your list?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2013)

I was gona put Mushi but he's too inconsistent, he's undoubtedly the most skilled but his decision making.. ice is just ice, godly when he plays his heroes but don't like his Alch plus he switches roles a lot.

Ferrari and Dendi are similar, not the best mids but they control the game so well.

Also I rate Xy highly, I'd have him in my team anyday.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 18, 2013)

When push comes to shove, Mushi and iceiceice will perform like total beasts.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2013)

So many reshuffles

Sneyking kicked out. EE confirmed Sing is with Kaipi now but not sure if he'll play mid. Brax to EG with MSS (dunno who that is)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Aug 18, 2013)

iceiceice is streaming


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TLL18ljIlK7AI[/YOUTUBE]

I'm fucking dying here


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm surprised at all the changes being mentioned for the North American scene. I thought those teams had a good showing and did a hell of a lot more than most people had expected them to. It seems like the key for long term success is stability, but a lot of teams are just looking for perfects mixes, creating teams and destroying them just for TI.

Out of the teams emerging from TI this year, I must say I like Fnatic more than I did. I like the players' apparent attitude to the game.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 19, 2013)

All teams want to win the TI. I'll be surprised if they didn't make changes since they're all so impatient nowadays.

They have to remember that the skill level today is very very high and they aren't bad players, just outclassed because of certain factors.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 19, 2013)

> All teams want to win the TI. I'll be surprised if they didn't make changes since they're all so impatient nowadays.
> 
> They have to remember that the skill level today is very very high and they aren't bad players, just outclassed because of certain factors.



Indeed. It kind of makes me feel like for all the understanding of the game, the scene of dota2 esports still hasn't quite grasped the mental aspect. Don't some eastern teams (not necessarily dota) employ team psychologists?


EDIT: an interesting point that was brought up on JD that I wonder if anyone else has seen. Does it seem like their is more counter-picking going on in matching making currently?


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2013)

Not at all. Just the same strategies being abused for profit.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 19, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Indeed. It kind of makes me feel like for all the understanding of the game, the scene of dota2 esports still hasn't quite grasped the mental aspect. Don't some eastern teams (not necessarily dota) employ team psychologists?



I don't know about the team psychologists part but I do know that they need to mature more in terms of handling losses as well as the concept of understanding what a team really is. They have to trust each other more in order to grow. DOTA is a team game, there has to be a semblance of trust in a team for it to even have a chance to succeed. Don't just kick a player out because of recent poor showings, strive harder as a team to eliminate his weakness/es.




blacklusterseph004 said:


> EDIT: an interesting point that was brought up on JD that I wonder if anyone else has seen. Does it seem like their is more counter-picking going on in matching making currently?



People are getting smarter and dumber because of counter-picking. Counter-picking is good when your team is capable of proper execution as well as follow up. Its bad when you pick heroes you know are good against the enemy but you can't play the hero properly.

TLDR; just pick what you're comfortable with


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2013)

Just give them a massage after every game.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Fucking tired with all the noob AM players every fucking game. *If you suck at AM, read this for shit:*

1.Get a PMS and Branch at the start if you're pooled with regen. If not, go Stout, Slippers of Agility, 1 salve and 1 tango. Get that fucking PMS if you're up against solo.

2.Get those last hits if you can. The faster you can get the Ring of Health (free farming or vs solo offlane should be 4 to 6 mins max, 10 to 12 mins if contested heavily)

3.Go 1-1-1 for your skill build every fucking game. Put stats at lvls 4, 5 and . If Battlefury is delayed, delay the levels on Blink and put more on stats.

4.Don't hesitate to get Boots or even Treads for extra survivability before Battlefury.

5.Order of purchase for Battlefury is Ring>Claymore>Broadsword>Void Stone. No exceptions.

6.Buy a fucking TP. Don't farm in lanes if your gut is telling you that. 

7.Push the lanes first before fucking farming at jungle whether you have Battlefury or not.

8.Leave Spell Shield at lvl 1 until lvl 23. Don't hesitate to put points in stats over Mana Break if you want to free farm more. Putting more points in Spell Shield early on kills puppies around the world.

9.Go Ultimate Orb after Fury for extra survivability or get Yasha for aggressive farming and pushing. Get that Manta, bitch!

10. Timing of items is 12-20 min Battlefury, 5 mins after battlefury should be Manta or close to that. Anything else after is situational!

11. Don't die and don't hesitate to join fights. Fucking freefarming should be done if team is behind or if team can handle 4v5 no sweat.

Needed to get those off my chest.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 19, 2013)

max mana break --> fight LEEEROY style right away


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2013)

so much magic


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol, played with an AM a couple of days ago who bought a poor man shield and a Ring of Health, I thought "this is great, finally someone who can play AM". He then buys a second stout shield and makes a Vanguard After that he makes a Manta before he builds dat 33m Battlefury.

He that bad except for his item build though. It's still kinda annoying though, especially when I told him that our team was perfectly capable of buying time for him and he had essentially free farm after 8 min or something iirc.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> dat 33m Battlefury.









The only time I built a late Battlefury on Anti-Mage was when I had a Magnus on the team. I rushed Manta when I realized he was maxing Empower before Skewer and we took fights with it. Heck, I only went Battlefury that late just so I can raise the win rate of the item.

EDIT: Here's the said match. They were thrashing us for the majority of the game. Magnus' RPs and impossible Shackleshots along with great Hooks saved us mid game.



Also, commend your team mates for doing a good job, not just a great job.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 19, 2013)

It's actually really fuckin' funny how my team always the Vanguard + shit tier timing BF Anti-Mages (we're talking Normal bracket shit tier) while the opposing team always gets the decent ones.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> It's actually really fuckin' funny how my team always the Vanguard + shit tier timing BF Anti-Mages (we're talking Normal bracket shit tier) while the opposing team always gets the decent ones.



Its even funnier when you take it upon yourself to play a proper AM and then your team gives up on you from minute 1 because they pigeonhole you with the same noob AMs you hate


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 19, 2013)

I've never had that problem tbh. It's just that my laning stage is cursed when I play AM so I usually can't do shit., so I've pretty much given up on playing him.


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2013)

Played a game on US East as an Enchantress. Creep controller + orb walker on epic 200 ping. Still better than playing with Russians


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Russian kids vs Pinoy kids


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2013)

I've never commended a single soul. All of them are idiots.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 19, 2013)

been playing chaos knight. He can almost destroy all other carries aside from void and probably phantom lancer.


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2013)

I am not playing ap and ar ever again.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 19, 2013)

mm, I'd sort of put CK middle of the pack I think. He needs help against the really heavy carries. Alch, Sven and Ursa could probably just stand there and take whatever he dishes out. Medusa can also hang with him I think and possibly Slardar assuming he can use amplify damage on the right CK after phantasm. CK defintely dominates semi carries.


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2013)

CK is such a lame hero. The only interesting thing about him is mana management.


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2013)

Lesson learned today: you cant win against Death Prophet. Team is too stupid to move away.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 19, 2013)

So who wants to play with me? But I gotta warn you guys that my Internet is shit so you have to be patient with me.


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2013)

I can. Solo play is impossible. I get 7 losses, 1 win, then 5 more losses.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 19, 2013)

Rios said:


> I can. Solo play is impossible. I get 7 losses, 1 win, then 5 more losses.



Cool..my steam account is the same as my user name. I play in eastern and western eu servers.


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2013)

At least I managed to do that super cool move, where the Bounty Hunter tries to escape with invis on one hit and I force staff forward + power shot his ass. Seen it several times in competitive, managed to do a textbook copy.


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2013)

and since we were talking about bad Anti-Mage players


We managed to hold the game 4v5, he cant even farm by himself. 30 min BFury then rage quit.

I left the game immediately after, thats why my level/items are not up to par.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 19, 2013)

So how can I rewatch the TI3 grand finals? Can the matches be found in the client?


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2013)

The easiest way is through the TI website.

view->watch replay


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 19, 2013)

^Dunno how you/if you can find the VODS in the in game client, but I'm pretty sure the VODs are uploaded over on Joindota.

Turns out that I'm one of the people who should stay the fuck away from mid unless I play Stormspirit. I'm just waaay too suicidal unless I'm playing carry. Also tried SF for the first time.
DON'T LIKE.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 19, 2013)

Just can't get the hang of Lycanthrope. I embarass myself playing that guy, yet when he's in my team he's always racking up the kills. 

Just finished a miserable game with them, start a new one, repicks my randomized Ogre Magi... and get him again!


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 19, 2013)

I play Lycan quite often.


What's your problem with him?


----------



## blackbird (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, that one went a lot better, making an epic comeback of 4v5 in ~65m, but I did get time to farm jungle in the beginning. 

The usual happens. I die, stuff don't die. Easily targeted and stunlocked etc. Don't think I utilize wolves properly.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 19, 2013)

You should always be allowed to jungle as Lycan tbh, unless someone picked a jungler before you. Lycan isn't good in a trilanes, not even strong at dual lanes with no nukes or disables. How's your starting item build? I've seen a lot of guides and most of them are outdated. The one I've found to be quite good is Quelling Blade + Stout Shield + 1 Clarity.

If you see a disable heavy line up build a BKB asap. If you go for something like an Armlet/Basher instead, make sure that their team has used most of their disables before you go in (unless you have the Aegis, then it's fine to run in first). If you're on the 3'rd Rosh, pick up Cheese instead of Aegis, dying with Aegis disables your Wolf form and makes you pretty useless.

You can pretty much use howl of CD when you get your Vlads, it's a nice little boost to your team.
If you've problems chasing/team lack disables, Orb of Venom should stack with Vlads since Vlads isn't an unique attack modifier.

Hope that helped at least a little bit.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, Lycan is slow in jungle tbh. Pre-nerf Lycan had 4-6 mins vlads, Post-nerf is 8-10 mins. That may not seem much but it actually nerfs his pushing power. The lack of hp on wolves means you have to micro properly. Recommend you to learn proper creep aggro management when jungling. Also, *summon your 1st wolves at 10-13 seconds in fountain so you start at full mana when you reach jungle*.

Another option aside from BKB which Naisu recommended is to split push a lot. Get your vlads and rush and *upgrade Necronomicon*. Every time you push an uncontested tower, you pop your Necro, you use wolves, you use howl and you beat the crap out of the tower. You can even whittle defended towers with it too. Disable heavy lineups are usually reliant on 5 man doto so you can split push with ease unless you're facing an early Aghs QoP or Tinker.

EDIT: My Invoker's win rate


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 19, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> *summon your 1st wolves at 10-13 seconds in fountain so you start at full mana when you reach jungle*.



Isn't that too late if you're going to kill the easy camp once before it spawns at 01:00?

Lawl Necronomicon Lycan, haven't built one of those in months.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 19, 2013)

IIRC, its not too late especially if you start with Quelling Blade, Ring of Prot, Salve and Tango. Maybe 7 seconds but I think 10-13 seconds are the numbers.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2013)

1 game with Drow, Ursa and never played with Lycan in Dota 2


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 19, 2013)

I start with Quelling Blade, Stout Shield and a clarity.

Health regen is for weaklings


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 19, 2013)

@Naisu

Health regen for my beloved wolves 

@Hustler
Play Drow, level Aura last, profit


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 19, 2013)

Wolves are disposable, mine live short lives and get stuck in the kennels when I reach 16 unless there are tower to be reckt or creeps to be killed.

Edit: The most annoying thing happened a couple of days ago. I thought, why not use these wolves for something useful like stacking camps/ancients? Turns out, you can't cause they turn invis...So fuckin' useless


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have some Michael skills so I value wolves more. Plus 145 mana cost hurts me so much I steal runes from my mid lane


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck Drow!

As Singsing would say "trash can hero of trash can land"


Rumor: Sylar to DK and Burning to Offlane, holy crap!!!



> All the rumours about ChuaN playing for Zenith aside, we have received reliable information that xy- will leave Zenith to pursue his studies overseas. Our sources told us iceiceice may be looking to bring his talent to China. Iceiceice also stated Yamateh will be leaving Zenith and possibly retiring from the competitive scene.



ice in China?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 19, 2013)

I just suicide on on a camp once I get the Ring of Basilius for dat free fountain regen. After that I don't need regen anymore.

@Hust
Indeed fuck Drow. The hero's so shit now that it's incredible.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Singsing



"Ok, you guys don't feed on this area, and this area, and this area and after 30 mins, we win the game. Its ok to feed in this area"

Oh Sing.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2013)

Sing is amazing, everything he says is like a punchline. 

DK is gona be insanely strong!


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 19, 2013)

Lel I just watched Ice^3 steam yesterday and he said that it's quite unlikely that any of the big Chinese teams would pick him due to the fact that they consider him inconsistent


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol it's because he plays like million heroes and he's not Mushi. I just don't see ice in any other team than Zenith.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Lol it's because he plays like million heroes and he's not Mushi. I just don't see ice in any other team than Zenith.



Let him play Invoker and he's Mushi level.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok now apparently Rotk is kicked out of DK, explains why Burning is taking 3 position

Too much shit happening today


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Let him play Invoker and he's Mushi level.



His Lycan is great too


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hustler said:


> His Lycan is great too



His Timbersaw too


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2013)

Haven't seen him play Timber I think, only seen Xpinoy play it


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Haven't seen him play Timber I think, only seen Xpinoy play it



1v1 solo championship vs Mushi, bro.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh I gota watch that


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Oh I gota watch that




*Spoiler*: __ 



Mushi beats Dendi, Iceiceice beats 430


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh I already know that lol, I just need to watch the grand finals between Mushi and Ice


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 19, 2013)

Didn't see a single game of the 1v1 championship...

Fuck I don't even know when it happened.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thought you meant you didn't see the series. Still can't believe 430 lost QoP vs Iceiceice


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Ok now apparently Rotk is kicked out of DK, explains why Burning is taking 3 position
> 
> Too much shit happening today



No more Rotk screaming his ass off T_T


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> No more Rotk screaming his ass off T_T



Fy is scared of rotk, you know.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2013)

Rotk's screaming makes it entertaining though


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Rotk's screaming makes it entertaining though



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N47k9jolWdw[/YOUTUBE]

The genius at work


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2013)

God 

Another masterpiece

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SYPZ2E0gpU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2SYPZ2E0gpU[/YOUTUBE]

hopefully he'll join another pro team and continue the tradition


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Singsing's trolling against rotk's trashtalk. I can't even imagine what would happen if they played together 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Thanks for the items, Hustler 

Now I just need someone to give me the rest




EDIT:


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Posting this here just to save this:



Also, 99 pages, my fellow players


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 20, 2013)

help me, I can't stop playing dota 2


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2013)

Rotk always has a go at Loda 

Sasume: Turn off the computer


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 20, 2013)

What if your computer won't turn off? What do you do then?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2013)

Unplug everything, if that doesn't work then..


----------



## Forces (Aug 20, 2013)

Storm is being ganked, he can't escape with lightning ball because Lucifer ulted him

Well I guess you could say that...
( •_•)>⌐■-■
(⌐■_■)
He's doomed
YEEEEAAAAHHHH


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> help me, I can't stop playing dota 2



Hmm, play Dota 1 and pick SF. You'll lose interest in Dota 2 for a few hours at best.


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2013)

I want my daily win and cant stop playing till I get it. Sometimes it takes 5 hours.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 20, 2013)

All the heroes I had as my sets(excluding Juggernaut), I sucked hard. My Invoker is 9% win rate, only 1 game with NS and its a loss to boot and my Dragon Knight has below 50% win rate.

I need to change my set to Morphling next


----------



## blackbird (Aug 20, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> You should always be allowed to jungle as Lycan tbh, unless someone picked a jungler before you. Lycan isn't good in a trilanes, not even strong at dual lanes with *no nukes or disables.* How's your starting item build? I've seen a lot of guides and most of them are outdated. The one I've found to be quite good is Quelling Blade + Stout Shield + 1 Clarity.



That's my main problem, I think. No ranged attack, no stuns, no disable, no AoE. Just run in with fragile wolves and hope you come out alive. And yeah, I was solidly behind on levels in jungle but 'twas a lot better than feeding at least
Start with Quelling Blade + Ring of Protection + 2xClarity and proceed to Vladims and Skull Basher. 

Thanks for the tips, all, I think I'll just stick with the early jungle farm and it'll probably work out.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Call solo safe lane, hope you get matched up vs a solo offlane, get all possible last hits and come out with a 5 mins vlads.

Jungle Lycans are piss easy to deal with nowadays, just block their easy camps with blue wards and they're stuck at lvl 1 for 2 to 3 mins without pull/deward.

EDIT:


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2013)

I miss the good old Lycan + Broodmother days. Now Broodmater is the worst hero in DotA


----------



## Forces (Aug 20, 2013)

Why, what happened to her?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 20, 2013)

blackbird said:


> That's my main problem, I think. No ranged attack, no stuns, no disable, no AoE. Just run in with fragile wolves and hope you come out alive. And yeah, I was solidly behind on levels in jungle but 'twas a lot better than feeding at least
> Start with Quelling Blade + Ring of Protection + 2xClarity and proceed to Vladims and Skull Basher.
> 
> Thanks for the tips, all, I think I'll just stick with the early jungle farm and it'll probably work out.



I tried Quelling + Ring of Protection today, but I really felt that it was worse than Quelling + Stout. If you use Quelling + Stout (and 1 clarity) can easily jungle without regen as long as you suicide on a camp right after you get your Basilius.

In any case like Hyperion said, if you're going to lane, hope for either a 2v1 safelane or 1v1 safelane. If their offlaner is fragile, you can just use wolves to harass them out of the lane. If you can't get that, I recommend that you just jungle.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Jungle Lycans are piss easy to deal with nowadays, just block their easy camps with blue wards and they're stuck at lvl 1 for 2 to 3 mins without pull/deward.



Mang, people don't do that stuff unless he's playing in High or Very High. The only camps I've ever seen blocked in Normal are the pull camps.


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2013)

Just play Lone Druid aka Lycan's stronger bro.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2013)

Played SEA server couple of days ago, Australian server is like paradise compared to it 

I dunno how you do it Hyper, the whole game PA and Alch were arguing about who should carry.

I dunno how to fix this problem but most of the time I do well in my lane but my team ends up losing theirs pretty heavily so I try to rotate and support them and it just fails and then I start losing momentum. It really bugs me..


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2013)

there are three lines, naturally three carries can do it


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2013)

Lol Alch was like "PA you're the hard carry" and PA was like "No you dumbshit, you're the hard carry" while playing like Natures Prophet.  

I was just feeding the enemy team making sure they kill both of them idiots


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2013)

Just as planned.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh yeh in between that Alch was making comments about Mirana's fail arrows while managing to stun himself every single time.

It was hilarious and painful to watch


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 20, 2013)

I've noticed a disturbing trend in my games lately...People don't want to farm, fights all the time even in unfavorable circumstances, blame the people who farm for losing us team fights and accuses people who want to get their important items up for playing "farm dota"...

It's like people don't want to win...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 20, 2013)

@Hustler

I play Morphling, Anti-Mage and Phantom Lancer in SEA. They know I need the farm so they leave me to my devices. Plus they're going to try to provide space for you. I just tell them to buy time.

That's how I survive SEA 

On a more serious note, I only play roles other than carry when I'm stacking in SEA. US West and Australia understand better in terms of role, pub wise.

@Naisu

They were influenced by how Na'Vi plays


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 21, 2013)

I played with a good Lycan player. His wolf micro wasn't great but the map movement and ulti's were perfect. He was literally mauling the shit out of the entire enemy team.




> I've noticed a disturbing trend in my games lately...People don't want to farm, fights all the time even in unfavorable circumstances, blame the people who farm for losing us team fights and accuses people who want to get their important items up for playing "farm dota"...



Yeah, I've seen that to although I think its a lack of knowledge about certain carries like Hyperion has alluded to. People will also bitch at hard carries for backing out of a lost/borderline fight, neglecting the fact that if that hard carry dies there it'll be a major set back.

I kinda think though that it might be something that people who like playing hard carries might need to adjust to since this fight everywhere meta isn't gonna go away. Like I was seeing recently some builds to try and get hard carries to be able to fight or at the very least, survive an early push or team fight.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 21, 2013)

^Well, if carries really want to survive or engage in ganks, they have to build Tranqs>Bracer to Drums plus Magic Stick. As far as I know, its only efficient when playing PL or Luna with that kind of build.

People are too aggressive nowadays, punish that aggression with a Jakiro or an Ezalor pick.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Calling last post with this video:


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2013)

No you don't


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Tazmo (Aug 21, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

